# The Hangout Thread: The Teen Board's Hottest Club



## scarscar93

This place has _everything_: pink, blue, dogs, obsessions, boybands, a towel, and you can even make your grand exit any time, any place, as often as you want. But be sure to wear sunscreen here in the summer, because their high n00n is the worst then and can happen at any moment.





sorry but i just had to go for it


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Love the new thread omg


----------



## grandfloluver

bahahaha omg Catherine 

Yay! New thread


----------



## nerdylightbulb

you're gonna need a bodybag. i'll break bones you didn't know you had~


----------



## disneygirl520

Woo hoo new thread!


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i don't know why i don't like Zooey Deschanel, but when i see her face, i'm like NOOOOOO


----------



## disneygirl520

I love my new iPod case even more than I thought I would.


----------



## scarscar93

disneygirl520 said:


> I love my new iPod case even more than I thought I would.



omg that's so cute!


----------



## scarscar93

I thought the Arthur tumblrs were great.

Then I found the Dragon Tales blog.


----------



## nerdylightbulb




----------



## nerdylightbulb

screams


----------



## scarscar93

also this thread is my second shameless attempt at getting a "This place has _everything_" tag.


----------



## LondonUnderground

omg yes catherine hahahahaha


----------



## FigmentFan98

Well I'm obsessed with these two characters and their attraction, Journey Into Imagination.


----------



## LondonUnderground

oh my god i might be going to see justin timberlake on tuesday. in the bbc radio studios. so there will be about 200 people. in. total. 
i'll fall to the ground and worship him
I JUST LOVE JUSTIN TIMBERLAKE SO MUCH GUYS OK OMG

AND DID I MENTION

IT'S FOR FREE
plus i'm in with a better chance because of how close to live to the city
GAHHHHH i'm excited


----------



## FigmentFan98

nerdylightbulb said:


>



Oh boy... umm. uuuh... never mind.... ya im not that big of a fan of that band neither am i of most of the modern pop stars though so ya.


----------



## disneygirl520

scarscar93 said:


> omg that's so cute!



Right!


----------



## disneygirl520

scarscar93 said:


> I thought the Arthur tumblrs were great.
> 
> Then I found the Dragon Tales blog.



I might have to find that one.


----------



## disneygirl520

My job is next to a bar, and yesterday I got invited by one of the members of the band playing to come see him play. I was just like "uhh...you aren't my type" not really though. I actually just laughed and said "yeah, I'm not allowed in there yet."


----------



## scarscar93

disneygirl520 said:


> I might have to find that one.



f(non-dis-friendly word)yeahdragontales


----------



## disneygirl520

scarscar93 said:


> f(non-dis-friendly word)yeahdragontales



Thanks! I was reading Author recaps for hours the other day.


----------



## LondonUnderground

left you multiple missed calls and to my message you reply, why'd you only call me when you're high?


----------



## LondonUnderground

THIS IS NOT A DRILL THEY ARE BUILDING A J CREW IN LONDON
I REPEAT
THIS IS NOT A DRILL

i'll be poor for the rest of my life


----------



## scarscar93

The Starbucks here finally started serving strawberries & cream fraps.

This would be troublesome for my meal plan points if I had any legit reason to be hanging out in that part of campus.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

FigmentFan98 said:


> Oh boy... umm. uuuh... never mind.... ya im not that big of a fan of that band neither am i of most of the modern pop stars though so ya.



doesn't change the fact that Niall's cute as heck (◡‿◡✿)


----------



## Doodle98

nerdylightbulb said:


> doesn't change the fact that Niall's cute as heck (◡‿◡✿)



Thats the most adoraboble smiley guy ever. Just saying.


----------



## scarscar93

#college


----------



## grandfloluver

LondonUnderground said:
			
		

> THIS IS NOT A DRILL THEY ARE BUILDING A J CREW IN LONDON
> I REPEAT
> THIS IS NOT A DRILL
> 
> i'll be poor for the rest of my life



OH MY GOSH 
I am beginning to become a walking j crew. I just love it there. And I will love the 15% off discount I will get next year bc I go to college. I love almost everything in there. Their jewelry. Everything lol


----------



## grandfloluver

IT'S FOOTBALL TIME IN TENNESSEE Y'ALL 

7-0 and we haven't hardly been playing a quarter yet. I am so hopeful this year


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i'm dragging my 17 year old brother to see This is Us on Tuesday morning and he is not excited but he's the easiest person i know to talk into doing those things with me.

which is why he saw Big Time Rush with me last year lol


----------



## grandfloluver

I don't know if they have fire drills in Germany or not, but I'm going to assume not because we had one yesterday and our foreign exchange boy was literally flipping out bc of the sirens. His face was priceless. We have a fire drill once a month and they suck unless it's during a class I hate.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

"i would literally DIE for pop punk!!!" same


----------



## grandfloluver

We had a fire drill that wasn't a drill last year, though. There wasn't really much of a fire but in a trash can because my drama teacher threw a burnt bag of popcorn in the trash and it started smoking bahahahaha


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i feel bad for people who think they're too good for pop music


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i don't even know how Thrift Shop got on my ipod. i mean, i like it, but how??????


----------



## nerdylightbulb

why does everyone on Tumblr hate Macklemore? what did he do like i don't know


----------



## nerdylightbulb

he looks so cuddly


----------



## nerdylightbulb

Doodle98 said:


> Thats the most adoraboble smiley guy ever. Just saying.



how could u not love this face tbh


----------



## FigmentFan98

I have a question to ask u guys, am I the only one here who loves the classic style Disney but absolutely hates the modern day Disney channel type Disney. I'm sorry but I really don't like modern day Disney channel. To me the old animated cartoon shows were so much better then the Teen sitcoms nowadays.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i have played through this stupid block game like twelve times in the past two days. i need a hobby


----------



## grandfloluver

nvm we are 14-0 five minutes into the game 

V-O-L-S
I get way into college football okay


----------



## FigmentFan98

nerdylightbulb said:


> i have played through this stupid block game like twelve times in the past two days. i need a hobby



I have a lot of hobbies myself. I love collecting Disney Figment stuff. I love watching classic style Disney tv shows and movies, I collect Teddy Ruxpin stuff, and I of course also love the Disney theme parks


----------



## FigmentFan98

I also collect and play older video games and video game consoles like Sega Genesis, Nintendo Entertainment System,etc.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

wait, it's Saturday? i keep thinking it's a Thursday or something


----------



## nerdylightbulb

current mood


----------



## FigmentFan98

nerdylightbulb said:


> current mood



So.. Your mad??? Why?


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i'm ready for another celebrity baby to be born because i love looking at pictures of babies. they're so cute


----------



## nerdylightbulb

FigmentFan98 said:


> So.. Your mad??? Why?



i feel old and annoyed


----------



## FigmentFan98

scarscar93 said:


> I thought the Arthur tumblrs were great.
> 
> Then I found the Dragon Tales blog.



DragonTales?? I remember that show as a kid. Though I haven't seen it in years. Though my favorite dragon is and always will be Figment from Journey Into Imagination at Walt Disney World's EPCOT Center


----------



## nerdylightbulb




----------



## nerdylightbulb

this gif is the best thing to ever happen to me tbh


----------



## disneygirl520

nerdylightbulb said:


> wait, it's Saturday? i keep thinking it's a Thursday or something



Me too.


----------



## FigmentFan98

I don't want to sound stupid or anything, but who's he? I don't think I've seen him before. Is he some modern celebrity?


----------



## nerdylightbulb

if anyone even so much as thinks something bad about Liam Payne, my sister is always there to say NO, BE NICE TO LIAM!!!


----------



## nerdylightbulb

any boy i ever post is probably a member of One Direction or Big Time Rush so.


----------



## disneygirl520

nerdylightbulb said:


> i feel old and annoyed



Me like every other day.


----------



## disneygirl520

I procrastinate on the dumbest stuff.


----------



## FigmentFan98

nerdylightbulb said:


> any boy i ever post is probably a member of One Direction or Big Time Rush so.



Oh.. Ok. Well I'm glad u enjoy One Direction and Big Time Rush. However I myself am not that big of a fan. And no I'm not a hater, and no I'm not jealous or anything like every fan of them will say to me. It's just I myself am not that big of a fan of them. That is all I have to say. Ok


----------



## nerdylightbulb

he looks so nice to hug. i want a turn


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i don't know what is going on but i don't like it let me tell u


----------



## scarscar93




----------



## nerdylightbulb

*Big Sean voice* _oh god_


----------



## FigmentFan98

???? Huh???? I don't understand what your saying.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

wash your damn hair


----------



## disneygirl520

Why are all of my celebrity crushes so much older than me. I think my youngest is 28.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

if Harry Styles doesn't wash his hair soon, someone better shave his head


----------



## disneygirl520

Wait just kidding. Zac Efron is 25, and he's a cutie.


----------



## FigmentFan98

disneygirl520 said:


> Why are all of my celebrity crushes so much older than me. I think my youngest is 28.



Cause your a teen. And  the reason why your crushes are older is simply because you we're born before them. That's all lol


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i hate when people are like "NICK GRIMSHAW HAS SUCH A NICE SPEAKING VOICE!!!" yes that's why he has a radio show what r u missing here


----------



## scarscar93

disneygirl520 said:


> Why are all of my celebrity crushes so much older than me. I think my youngest is 28.



the only celebrity my age I like is Freddie Highmore






my friend and I agreed we could handle being his sister wives. He was the only reason we tried watching Bates Motel.


----------



## scarscar93

I DID NOT MEAN THAT PIC TO BE SO HUGE

daaaaaaaaaaaaaaang boy


----------



## LondonUnderground

scarscar93 said:


> But be sure to wear sunscreen here in the summer, because their high n00n is the worst then.



ja feel


----------



## scarscar93




----------



## LondonUnderground

omg it's officially september goodbye i am hibernating


----------



## FigmentFan98

I really think it's pointless to have a celebrity crush. U wanna know why?? It's because I know there are tons of fans of that same person who also love them the same way. Which mean 99% that celebrity won't be your boyfriend or girlfriend. That's why I find it better to find a regular boyfriend or girlfriend that's your age. I myself don't have a girlfriend but I'm just stating the truth here.


----------



## disneygirl520

scarscar93 said:


> the only celebrity my age I like is Freddie Highmore
> 
> my friend and I agreed we could handle being his sister wives. He was the only reason we tried watching Bates Motel.



I was going to start calling this 19 year old guy on ANTM one of my celebrity crushes. Just so I could be like "see, my age!" but then I realized he's not really a celebrity, and then he got REAL annoying. So.


----------



## scarscar93




----------



## nerdylightbulb




----------



## grandfloluver

oh my daggum word. 


HIGH N00N 
SPF 110 needed right now. Blazing fury


----------



## disneygirl520

Crying
And the app fails to tag Catherine's post...


----------



## nerdylightbulb

67 hours until i see This is Us. who's excited?


----------



## scarscar93

how do i stop being obsessed with a 35-year-old man


----------



## nerdylightbulb

nerdylightbulb said:


> 67 hours until i see This is Us. who's excited?



me. the answer is me.


----------



## scarscar93




----------



## grandfloluver




----------



## FigmentFan98

scarscar93 said:


> how do i stop being obsessed with a 35-year-old man



Find a crush who's not 35 years old and find someone your own age who isn't a celebrity. Chances are they will be way better then anyone older or anyone a celebrity.


----------



## nerdylightbulb




----------



## grandfloluver

I just loved fat Amy and Rebel Wilson okay


----------



## scarscar93




----------



## grandfloluver

This is real this is me


----------



## scarscar93

she is my _favorite_


----------



## nerdylightbulb

petition for Harry Styles to get a girlfriend but not Taylor Swift again because that was a hot mess


----------



## FigmentFan98

Wow this has definitely changed into a celebrity crush thread huh? Sigh... Don't u guys understand that one day these celebrities will one day ruin their lives like Justin Beiber and Miley Cyrus. Plus these celebrities don't love u back like a normal girlfriend or boyfriend either. All they love is money and fame. That's the truth guys.


----------



## LondonUnderground

classic


----------



## scarscar93




----------



## scarscar93




----------



## grandfloluver

lolz


----------



## LondonUnderground

i have to go back to school on tuesday NOPE

i haven't been to school regularly since around the 10th may

????? how do you regular timetable


----------



## LondonUnderground

oh my god no i start my a levels on tuesday is it too late to run away forever


----------



## nerdylightbulb




----------



## scarscar93

taran pls keep bringing this character back


----------



## FigmentFan98

To change the celebrity crush topic, who's your favorite Disney character or characters? It is a Disney forum after all right?


----------



## nerdylightbulb

Kendall wore leather capri pants to the Mexican KCAs


----------



## LondonUnderground

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5TUIciKQzxI

pretty pumped 2 see these guys in november


----------



## grandfloluver

I feel like it's an appropriate time to say that I want the Tom Daley autobiography and his smoking hot calendar. 






I've been trying to get that book for a year now


----------



## scarscar93




----------



## LondonUnderground

my celebrity crush is john krasinski
it's just shame he's basically double my age and married
but hey he's married to a british woman.. close enough
plus he's from MA and loves boston sports so...........


----------



## LondonUnderground

grandfloluver said:


> I feel like it's an appropriate time to say that I want the Tom Daley autobiography and his smoking hot calendar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been trying to get that book for a year now



you'll be able to get it here when you come AHHHHH


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i had a million things to say, but none of them came out that day 'cause i was never one of those guys that always had the best lines~


----------



## scarscar93

grandfloluver said:


> I feel like it's an appropriate time to say that I want the Tom Daley autobiography and his smoking hot calendar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been trying to get that book for a year now



mmmmmmmmmmm yessss


----------



## grandfloluver

LondonUnderground said:
			
		

> you'll be able to get it here when you come AHHHHH



OMG I KNOW

#excited


----------



## scarscar93




----------



## disneygirl520

Where is that gif when I need it.


----------



## scarscar93




----------



## scarscar93




----------



## scarscar93

pretty sure i'm the college girl version of nick miller


----------



## scarscar93




----------



## disneygirl520




----------



## scarscar93




----------



## scarscar93




----------



## nerdylightbulb

This is Us sounds a lot less appealing knowing Morgan Spurlock worked on it


----------



## scarscar93

I have so much to do but I just...


----------



## scarscar93




----------



## LondonUnderground

i think i might do my rs homework seeing as it's 12 42am


----------



## scarscar93

nobody understands my excitement for this show


----------



## disneygirl520

I keep feeling like I'm getting to monumental Disney countdown days when I'm really not. 290 days! wait that isn't anything.


----------



## scarscar93

I have to keep reminding myself I'll be at Disney a week from today.

tho it's only for Night of Joy and it always makes me hate teenagers


----------



## scarscar93




----------



## CowboyErin

Might be seeing Macklemore in November through my college


----------



## scarscar93

i'm also seeing my favorite band six days from now


----------



## scarscar93




----------



## disneygirl520




----------



## LondonUnderground

i haven't been to disney since 2009


----------



## scarscar93

I've seriously gotta go if I have any hopes of being productive tonight before SNL comes on.


----------



## scarscar93

I got the presentation topic I wanted in American Lit.

frick yes


----------



## scarscar93

since I now know I'll be presenting on The Legend of Sleepy Hollow I'm totally tempted to incorporate the Disney version into my presentation since I have the DVD with me.


----------



## disneygirl520




----------



## grandfloluver

This thunderstorm is frightening me


----------



## MickeyisBeast

N00n has almost the same name as towel, plus one additional number...


----------



## disneygirl520

Hey Masterchef, come up with better names for your episodes!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I've been so busy all day and all week.
I went to all the boys soccer games, was front of the student section at the football game, hung out with the opposing teams soccer boys, and then there's school in general

I've barely had any time to rest


----------



## nerdylightbulb

wait he looks really hot with his hair like this why does he keep wearing hats


----------



## I Am What I Am

finally got my glasses


----------



## I Am What I Am

lol @ people trying to tell us what to talk about on here



this is the Internet and i am a fricking adult


if i want to talk about nothing but darren criss and baby ducks, i can


----------



## disneygirl520




----------



## scarscar93




----------



## scarscar93

1/3 of my American Lit reading done.


----------



## I Am What I Am

i think my oldest celebrity crush is Robert Downey junior who's in his....50s???? Idk


----------



## I Am What I Am

WAIT NO I FORGOT ABOUT HARRISON FORD AND MARK HAMIL



sigh god bless


----------



## scarscar93

"I like anything, so this counts."


----------



## grandfloluver

I am so excited to watch saving mr.banks I can't even describe it


----------



## littleorangebird

grandfloluver said:


> I am so excited to watch saving mr.banks I can't even describe it



OMG ME TOO


----------



## scarscar93

three guesses as to why i'm excited for this movie


----------



## disneygirl520

Am I really watching Dragon Tales on Netflix? Why yes, yes I am.


----------



## scarscar93

ugh, couples


----------



## disneygirl520

Ord is so mean!


----------



## I Am What I Am

i think of AUs for my original characters



if this ever gets published i will totes be one of those authors who writes fan fiction for their characters AND ITS ALL CANON HAHAHAHA


----------



## I Am What I Am

I'm Too Emotionally Invested in Characters from A Thing That May or May Not be Aimed at My Demographic: a novel by me


----------



## I Am What I Am

and how is this 19 year old college sophomore sorority girl spending her Saturday night?



watching pokemon


----------



## scarscar93

i kinda want to punch the next person i see taking incorrectsylaplathquotes seriously


----------



## scarscar93

like just pls don't fan the flames of stupidity


----------



## disneygirl520

I know I'm a little kid when I make a wish on a star every night.


----------



## scarscar93

I'm getting really stressed out rn over the fact that I'm almost 20 and have literally never even been asked out before.


----------



## R5Jedi

scarscar93 said:


> the only celebrity my age I like is Freddie Highmore
> 
> my friend and I agreed we could handle being his sister wives. He was the only reason we tried watching Bates Motel.



Aww I remember going to see Charlie and the Chocolate factory for my 5th birthday and I basically fell in love with him


----------



## R5Jedi

I Am What I Am said:


> lol @ people trying to tell us what to talk about on here
> 
> this is the Internet and i am a fricking adult
> 
> if i want to talk about nothing but darren criss and baby ducks, i can



Yes, please let's talk about him


----------



## R5Jedi

I Am What I Am said:


> i think my oldest celebrity crush is Robert Downey junior who's in his....50s???? Idk



Mark Ruffalo is mine, how old is he?


----------



## disneygirl520

I just put together the fact that since I got a new phone I no longer have my "feel good about myself" texts I had saved. I could have really used them now.


----------



## R5Jedi

Okay, I'm not a huge fan of One Direction, but seriously, they are extremely talented.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

disneygirl520 said:


> I just put together the fact that since I got a new phone I no longer have my "feel good about myself" texts I had saved. I could have really used them now.



I think you're a good person and you deserve to be happy (◡‿◡✿)


----------



## R5Jedi

The new One Direction perfume smells sooooo good I got a sample in my magazine Mmmmmmm


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i heard it smells awful lol


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i wish i knew a boy that looked like Niall FRICK


----------



## disneygirl520

nerdylightbulb said:


> I think you're a good person and you deserve to be happy (◡‿◡✿)



Awh, thank you so much Kody!


----------



## nerdylightbulb

my sister won't stop talking bad about Louis Tomlinson because she knows i like him ahahhahahahha


----------



## nerdylightbulb

it's amazing how literally every "bad" thing she found about him mirrored something that she does on a daily basis wow


----------



## nerdylightbulb

_"I vomited love and it was all for you, Hunter."
_

I'm an amazing writer


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## nerdylightbulb

it's amazing when people talk down one of the few things that make you happy how much that can ruin your night!!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

my oldest celebrity crush that i can think of is Paul Wesley, but he's only 31

my other celebrity crushes are obviously justin bieber, harry styles, hunter hayes, dylan o'brien, daniel sharman, liam payne, austin mahone, nick jonas, and jesse mccartney


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i forgot my phone charger downstairs


----------



## I Am What I Am

R5Jedi said:


> Mark Ruffalo is mine, how old is he?



he's 45


man i love mark ruffalo i want a new hulk movie because of him


----------



## I Am What I Am

also tyler posey is so damn hot i'm mad about it



sigh perf man right there


----------



## LondonUnderground

Omg I'm going to a christening today and I look horrible
the worst part is my mum is the godmother so I'll have to be in a lot of photos
lame


----------



## CowboyErin

I'm so excited for tonight


----------



## MickeyisBeast

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=teg6qTE9Hjs

tyler interviewed one direction and he asked the best questions


----------



## nerdylightbulb

Tyler Oakley makes me v uncomfortable


----------



## I Am What I Am

nerdylightbulb said:


> Tyler Oakley makes me v uncomfortable



same


----------



## MickeyisBeast

niall was the best in general  in This Is Us
and harry and zayn looked the best
and louis, niall, and harry were the funniest by far
and liam and zayn were most emotional

i wish they had special 1D 3D glasses like they had special ones for Justin's movie


----------



## MickeyisBeast

it's my moms birthday and so that means family party which means i made deviled eggs

favorite


----------



## disneygirl520

Last night I had a second dream about meeting One Direction. I'm not even that big of a fan. But I think my mind wants me to be.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

Zayn is an actual angel I think


----------



## nerdylightbulb

_people who think zayn malik is not attractive are people u dont need in ur life_


*2 Chainz voice* TRUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## MickeyisBeast

1d needs to hurry up and add their north american tour dates to their 2014 tour

i need to see them in concert again


----------



## I Am What I Am

i'm not a fan of 1d but Zayn is real attractive


----------



## disneygirl520

I Am What I Am said:


> i'm not a fan of 1d but Zayn is real attractive



Same


----------



## disneygirl520

Looking through my Dralion program makes me realize I really need to get my self a La Nouba ticket for this summer even if I go alone.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

when people hate on one direction and one direction fans and then become obsessed with one direction... smh


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> 1d needs to hurry up and add their north american tour dates to their 2014 tour
> 
> i need to see them in concert again



omg same
I have been waiting on their release for the US dates for months now


----------



## nerdylightbulb

MickeyisBeast said:


> when people hate on one direction and one direction fans and then become obsessed with one direction... smh



me a year and a half ago


except i never hated on fans


----------



## nerdylightbulb

I can't think of a band that I've hated that I didn't love a few months later so I'll probably be a 5SOS fan soon. That's just the way it goes


----------



## R5Jedi

nerdylightbulb said:


> me a year and a half ago
> 
> except i never hated on fans



Me too, I usually like different bands, ones that aren't all that popular but One Direction is just so hard not to love, they're talented and cute and uh oh I think I just became a Directioner


----------



## LondonUnderground

i don't not like one direction
i'm just not keen on their crazy fans


----------



## LondonUnderground

plus i'm kinda sick of it after 3 straight years of hearing about nothing but one direction
THEY DIDN'T EVEN WIN X FACTOR BUT THEY'RE THE ONLY PEOPLE EVERYONE USED TO TALK ABOUT


----------



## MickeyisBeast

LondonUnderground said:


> i don't not like one direction
> i'm just not keen on their crazy fans



one direction fans are worse than bieber fans


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Lol im watching that Liv and Maddie show and idk i wish they actually had twins playing twins instead of one girl playing both twins... It kind of ruins it for me idk


----------



## LondonUnderground

remember when i met jacoby ellsbury

good lawd in heaven above


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Yeah i give liv and Maddie 2/5 stars...


----------



## nerdylightbulb

Of Monsters & Men is soooo good god.


----------



## I Am What I Am

the only 1d fans i don't like are the OTT fans 

like the ones who send their graphic slash fic to the actual people and death threats and stuff to their girlfriends



but i also dislike fans of anyone/thing who do that sort of stuff


most of y'all are pretty chill


----------



## nerdylightbulb

we couldn't convince my grandma to get a touch screen desktop boo


----------



## I Am What I Am

Jesus i didn't realize how bad my eyesight was until just now




it's like going from 576i to 1080p


----------



## MickeyisBeast

My mom said shed make me an appointment to go the optometrist this month!! Contacts here I come


----------



## LondonUnderground

my eyes are really sensitive so i can't for the life of me get contacts in
LAME AS HELL


----------



## scarscar93

I Am What I Am said:


> i'm not a fan of 1d but Zayn is real attractive



basically same

don't care for their music but they're all good-looking so I don't mind seeing them on my dash every so often


----------



## nerdylightbulb




----------



## nerdylightbulb

he's so proud of himself too


----------



## nerdylightbulb

Niall's friend is p good looking tbh


----------



## LondonUnderground

i just got my timetable for school
i'm pretty happy with most of my teachers so that's good
and there's one day where i have my 2 favourite subjects and 3 free periods HELL YES


----------



## I Am What I Am

my iPod is refusing to play any music 


i have to see if i can fix it tonight and if not i have to take it back



Thank god for warranties


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i wonder if the parents that are so convinced that their kids would never drink realize that their kids PROBABLY DO


----------



## nerdylightbulb

tbh at my high school, the kids that had parents like that went to parties every weekend and got drunk then discussed it in class


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i can't wait until October 8th when my fav band's new album FINALLY drops.


----------



## scarscar93

why am I unable to stop writing a cohesive list of jokes with the intention of possibly attempting stand-up comedy at my school's talent show

CATHERINE, _STOP_


----------



## grandfloluver

I am starting my memorization of lines in drama. I have had small parts the last two years, but now I have the main role and that's 250 lines to memorize. It's a good thing I memorize well


----------



## LondonUnderground

42 minutes away from my last day of freedom until the last week of october

kill me now


----------



## scarscar93




----------



## nerdylightbulb

i want a Billy Talent tattoo


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Whenever my dads family comes over we talk about the wedding in October and I can't wait to go to a New York wedding!

Mainly excited to get new dresses and shoes and all the new York/Italian food


----------



## MickeyisBeast

one month and i'll be back in new york


----------



## grandfloluver

I am so excited about seeing this is us tomorrow oh my gosh


----------



## grandfloluver

Actually I'm just excited about not having school tomorrow in general


----------



## MickeyisBeast

my favorite part about This Is Us is when Niall changes the lyrics of "Change My Mind" from
"but baby if you say you want me to stay, i'll change my mind"

to

"but baby if say you want me to drive, to kfc"

and i felt that on an emotional level because if you know me you know kfc if my favorite place to eat in the world


----------



## MickeyisBeast

CAUSE I'M JUST A TEENAGE DiRTBAG BABY


----------



## nerdylightbulb

there are literally no places that deliver pizza to this house wow


----------



## disneygirl520

*picking up phone on hold*
"thank you for holding this is Heather how can I help you?"
"yeah, I was on hold."
"right....did you want place an order?"
"yeah"
"okay, what can I get for you?"
"wait, no I already placed an order."
"okay..."
"yeah, if that hasn't left yet could you please cut my pizza in squares and cook it well done."
"okay, let me check. It has actually already left, it's on it's way."
"ok great, so if you can cut that into squares and cook it well done."
"it's on it's way. It's already left..."
"but I only ordered 20 minutes ago."
"I'm sorry. It will be there soon."
*click*


----------



## I Am What I Am

disneygirl520 said:


> *picking up phone on hold*
> "thank you for holding this is Heather how can I help you?"
> "yeah, I was on hold."
> "right....did you want place an order?"
> "yeah"
> "okay, what can I get for you?"
> "wait, no I already placed an order."
> "okay..."
> "yeah, if that hasn't left yet could you please cut my pizza in squares and cook it well done."
> "okay, let me check. It has actually already left, it's on it's way."
> "ok great, so if you can cut that into squares and cook it well done."
> "it's on it's way. It's already left..."
> "but I only ordered 20 minutes ago."
> "I'm sorry. It will be there soon."
> *click*



what does "cook it well done" even mean
did they order it raw i don't understand


----------



## disneygirl520

I Am What I Am said:


> what does "cook it well done" even mean
> did they order it raw i don't understand



It means to cook it longer, so it's "extra done."


----------



## I Am What I Am

disneygirl520 said:


> It means to cook it longer, so it's "extra done."


but it's pizza

how does pizza get "extra done" 


it's not a steak


----------



## disneygirl520

I Am What I Am said:


> but it's pizza
> 
> how does pizza get "extra done"
> 
> it's not a steak



You leave it in the oven longer so the crust gets darker and it's crispier. People ask for it like that all the time, and others ask for it to be "lite baked" so it taken out earlier and is softer.


----------



## disneygirl520

I don't even remember what homework I was supposed to do.


----------



## disneygirl520

My right eye keeps blurring over at random times, what's going on!?


----------



## I Am What I Am

disneygirl520 said:


> You leave it in the oven longer so the crust gets darker and it's crispier. People ask for it like that all the time, and others ask for it to be "lite baked" so it taken out earlier and is softer.



jeeze that makes my life about 10% more difficult



learn something new every day


----------



## I Am What I Am

my only advice for MNSSHP is that ladies should wear the shortest dress possible and go through the candy lines that are manned by dudes because then you get all the chocolate


----------



## scarscar93

I hope I can find what I need for my Halloween costume.


----------



## scarscar93

sending my mom this picture so she knows what I need for the cape of my costume:


----------



## scarscar93

my backup plan is/was to be courtney from the amanda show but i feel like that could be in poor taste what with the amandapocalypse going on


----------



## MickeyisBeast

The plan is for me to be Harry Styles for Halloween but its surprisingly difficult to find a blue blazer


----------



## scarscar93

well, with the last unofficial day of summer upon us, we're exiting the worst season for n00n


----------



## disneygirl520

I must not have been on when this joke came about. Oh well lol


----------



## disneygirl520

I really should leave my house today. But laziness.


----------



## I Am What I Am

no classes today or tomorrow god bless


----------



## nerdylightbulb

the screen on my phone is doing whatever it wants to. when i tried to text my mom about it, it called her then locked up before i could hang up so she picked up and wanted to know why the hell i called her.

i got my first of this phone in January and then by February, the screen stopped working whenever i slid the keyboard out. i had the same problem in March. then i _think _in June. then i shattered the screen in July so my mom had to pay a $200 deductible and the insurance company sent me another then the screen went out again by August. then in August LITERALLY A DAY AFTER I GOT THE PHONE, i accidentally dropped it on these EVIL TILE FLOORS and it shattered again so my mom got me another one even though i told her not to bother because i figured the screen would start glitching again and i'd have to get another in about a month but she did it anyway. and less than a month later, here we are.

I'M NEVER GETTING A MOTOROLA PHONE AGAIN GOD


----------



## grandfloluver

At MNSSHP I will wear my handmade haunted mansion dancer outfit and makeup. I must say, I knock the makeup part out of the park. I don't dress up for Halloween at home, though. There just isn't a comparison between WDW and home lol


----------



## grandfloluver

So my bff says her mom won't let her go see this is us today 

NOOOOOOOOOOOO 
I have to wait a week


----------



## disneygirl520

"I feel like Christmas mixed with new years wrapped in a big birthday present that is going to the easter bunny right now."

Lol


----------



## disneygirl520

I Am What I Am said:


> no classes today or tomorrow god bless



Same.


----------



## scarscar93

I don't think I totally failed my bio test (probably got a mid-high B, hopefully) and made it back to my room before the storm hit


----------



## nerdylightbulb

everyone in my family acts like it's so weird if i wanna hang out in my room instead of being with everyone else so i listen to a lot of music even when i don't feel like it because i don't want to listen to them SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGH


----------



## I Am What I Am

the sterek fandom is The Worst tbh


----------



## nerdylightbulb

literally everyone talks about how Sterek is gonna become canon!!!! so i watched the show to see if i could see any Sterek-y stuff u kno and i didn't get the ship at all and ended up stopping after the 3rd episode because the storyline didn't work for me and i could only see Derek as Martin from 7th Heaven


i was rly rooting for myself to like it cause Tyler Posey and Daniel Sharman are cuties


----------



## nerdylightbulb

then again, i can't get into most shows that are popular on tumblr so i was kind of surprised that i liked Orange is the New Black


----------



## I Am What I Am

nerdylightbulb said:


> literally everyone talks about how Sterek is gonna become canon!!!! so i watched the show to see if i could see any Sterek-y stuff u kno and i didn't get the ship at all and ended up stopping after the 3rd episode because the storyline didn't work for me and i could only see Derek as Martin from 7th Heaven
> 
> i was rly rooting for myself to like it cause Tyler Posey and Daniel Sharman are cuties




same. I thought sterek were the main characters and everything and i don't understand that ship?? at all??


i only still watch because i love tyler posey and the ladies on the show




i don't care about anyone else


----------



## LondonUnderground

Oh joy of all unbounded joys first day of school tomorrow 
I haven't even been to school regularly since early may but now I'm in a different part of school and I'm scared about how it'll be
plus it's not like the past 4 years when I haven't had to go in until midday I actually have to go in for normal time tomorrow UGH


----------



## disneygirl520

I'm so bored without my best friend. All I do is sit around, and I feel so selfish for being sad.


----------



## grandfloluver

LondonUnderground said:
			
		

> Oh joy of all unbounded joys first day of school tomorrow
> I haven't even been to school regularly since early may but now I'm in a different part of school and I'm scared about how it'll be
> plus it's not like the past 4 years when I haven't had to go in until midday I actually have to go in for normal time tomorrow UGH



Aww! Good luck! You will have to tell me how it goes!


----------



## grandfloluver

I think may have lost my English folder. YOU DONT REALIZE HOW BAD THIS COULD BE. It has 15+ notecards for my research paper due in two weeks in it. I think it's in my classroom, but dang it makes me sick to think about it being gone. That's just so me to loose that.


----------



## grandfloluver

I lost my Pom poms at the game Friday

I see a pattern


----------



## disneygirl520

grandfloluver said:


> I think may have lost my English folder. YOU DONT REALIZE HOW BAD THIS COULD BE. It has 15+ notecards for my research paper due in two weeks in it. I think it's in my classroom, but dang it makes me sick to think about it being gone. That's just so me to loose that.





grandfloluver said:


> I lost my Pom poms at the game Friday
> 
> I see a pattern



This is how I was my senior year lol


----------



## scarscar93

no motivation left

and I still need to write my response journal for American lit and one page for Spanish

uuggghh


----------



## grandfloluver

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> This is how I was my senior year lol



Like I should know by now to not forget things! But I have lost things left and right here lately 

It's not fun haha


----------



## grandfloluver

Sometimes I wonder why I picked zayn as my favorite because whenever I read some of Harry's tweets, the wording is stuff like I use and have used for years and it's just nuts bc the stuff I say is just weird lol  Blows my mind sometimes 

t w i n s


----------



## disneygirl520

Winning Pokemon Monopoly. This was the highlight of my night.


----------



## I Am What I Am

I'm spending my entire night watching pokemon with my brother


----------



## LondonUnderground

Don't even know how I'm going to survive the next 2 years


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i woke up with a stomach ache because i'm half convinced my mom is going to make me buy my own movie tickets. WHY CAN'T I DO NORMAL THINGS


----------



## disneygirl520

I got dressed, put my hair up, and started doing my makeup. It was then that I realized I had put my shirt on inside out. I was one step away from leaving the house.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

like same


----------



## disneygirl520

I was going to be done with 90210. But turns out there's a fifth season that's not on Netflix yet, and I know I'll have to watch at least the first episode because of the way this season ended. I'm about to get roped back in.


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

WOAH

when's the last time I was here? o.o

sorry i've been *really* busy lately.


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

So, Senior Year isn't that bad really,

in fact I'm enjoying it, especially my CP English class.


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

Yeah, I changed my icon to Wander because I love that little fuzzball~

Anyway, I'll be back later after band camp.


----------



## I Am What I Am

when a perfectly good thread devolves into a rp 



s i g h


----------



## disneygirl520

I'm having a shopping day with one of my friends today. Last time we did this I spent WAY too much money. Let's see how it goes this time...


----------



## scarscar93

I'm obsessed with StreetPass for ANCL.

never leaving the house without my 3DS again so I can visit more strangers' houses~


----------



## disneygirl520

And then work calls. It is shopping day. I am not going in.


----------



## disneygirl520

I really want Chipotle.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

no one else showed up to the movie so my brother and i spent the entire time talking and i can confirm that 11:20 am on a Tuesday is definitely the best time to see This is Us


----------



## nerdylightbulb

we went to the sprint store and they're ordering me a different phone haha swag. they just have to hold my phone hostage for a while to make a paper trail or s/t idk


----------



## I Am What I Am

i still remember the original pokerap


----------



## MickeyisBeast

we're having a bonfire at my house for my best friend's birthday
I CAN'T WAIT


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Taco Bell ‏@TacoBell 15 Apr
Who had their #FirstKiss at Taco Bell? Retweet if you did or wish you did.
Expand  Reply  Retweeted  Favorite   More

i wish my first kiss had been at taco bell


----------



## disneygirl520

I Am What I Am said:


> i still remember the original pokerap



Me too!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

coming up with metaphors on the spot is hard

i hate metaphors

i love similes


----------



## scarscar93

jess on new girl is probably pretty much how i'm going to be as a post-college adult


----------



## MickeyisBeast

starting my first college application oh gosh

and i need to tell my apush teacher where to send my recommendation letters too geez

LKJASBLKAJSF stressing out so much


----------



## nerdylightbulb

my mom told me to look at cases for my new phone, but they all suck #life


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i ordered this one because it reminded me of the TMH cover lol


----------



## nerdylightbulb

the guy on the left is hotter than Harry tbh


----------



## nerdylightbulb

"this looks cheap in person"

u paid less than $10 for it. what are u expecting


----------



## scarscar93

apparently at last year's talent show every act was musical in some way or another

if I wasn't pretty sure I'd end up having a panic attack onstage that would probably make me feel better about my idea of attempting stand-up but nope I just can't do it


----------



## MickeyisBeast

when i had to give my about me speech i said i'm a big yankees fan and my teacher asked me who my favorite player is so i said cano and she said that's her favorite player too and then all the guys started talking about the yankees and look what i started it's a yankee loving classroom


----------



## grandfloluver

It's such a duck dynasty day tomorrow. Duck dynasty is coming on, our spirit week day is duck dynasty, and out football/cheer run through is duck dynasty. It's nuts!


----------



## scarscar93

"i'm natalie i love ritalin and have low self-esteem"


----------



## grandfloluver

So, I officially lost my research notebook for English and I will probably find it after I turn in my notecards.


----------



## scarscar93

My RA likes a bunch of the same shows I do.

yesss


----------



## disneygirl520

Oh my goodness! Thank you mommy!




And it smells like chocolate.


----------



## I Am What I Am

i'm always about one sangria from becoming a space jam blog


----------



## disneygirl520

I think I needed tonight even more than I realized.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

apparently, one of Liam Payne's friends that half of the 1D fandom hates suffered from burns he got when something caught on fire at Liam's house and theY'RE SAYING HE DESERVES IT BECAUSE HE'S MADE SEXIST AND HOMOPHOBIC COMMENTS. WHAT THE HELL IS THIS OBSESSION WITH SAYING THAT PEOPLE DESERVE SEVERE HARM ON PEOPLE


----------



## I Am What I Am

> The sister has a very valid point in regards to interracial couples and there children.
> 
> First and foremost is what do you call them? I mean our President is half white and half black yet he is the first black President. Really? Who gets to choose that? So if you do good you get to claim 1 and if you fail you claim the other.
> 
> Secondly with so many out there who do not like/understand/bigots you are creating a life and tossing them to the wolves. Is it really fair to a child to be half white/half black and send them to be ridiculed/taunted at school because of their race?



how DARE you

oh how i wish i could curse on here because there are SO many things i want to say to this bigot


----------



## I Am What I Am

"oh they're from a different time they don't know better"

y'all will come up with any excuse to avoid being called a racist

except, y'know

not being racist


----------



## LondonUnderground

Dying of boredom in my free period


----------



## disneygirl520

So stressed and I shouldn't be.


----------



## disneygirl520

I really can't think about the rest of my college career. One semester at a time Heather.


----------



## disneygirl520

Wild raspberry hibiscus herbal tea. It makes me sound like a fancy college kid.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i can't wait to start school in January tbh


----------



## nerdylightbulb

there's a kid named Fidel Castro in my brother's PE class and he's rly amused by it


----------



## scarscar93

Finally watched Jim & Pam's wedding and now I'm really not okay

and I still have class at 3


----------



## nerdylightbulb

the respiratory therapy program that i'm looking into has 100% hire rating out of school. amazing


----------



## MickeyisBeast

applied to second favorite college yesterday

my apush teacher emailed me back and i have to get him stamped envelopes to mail my recommendation letters in sometime this week

my top school emailed me yesterday telling me they want me to apply and said i don't have to write an essay for them GOD BLESS... and currently doing that application now

_college_


----------



## LondonUnderground

A levels are too stressful you guys don't even know how easy you have it in your education system I want to cry


----------



## LondonUnderground

Omg the last MLB things I reblogged is perfect i'm crying


----------



## MickeyisBeast

two down three to go

I WILL FINISH APPLICATIONS THIS WEEK I S2G


----------



## disneygirl520

I have to do 67+ hours of children observations this semester. It just keeps adding up.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

the song that jimmy fallon's band made for Jeter is so good omg i hope he uses it when he comes out to bat


----------



## MickeyisBeast

never thought i'd be so happy to be in third place


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i wonder what it's like to be derek jeter i mean just walking down the street like "yeah, hi, yeah it's me, the most well known baseball player of our generation, yes that's me hello"


----------



## grandfloluver

My Miss Kay outfit today was spot on OMG


----------



## scarscar93

papa razzi and the photogs is so gr8


----------



## grandfloluver

This week and all it's business is so fun, and I love it to death, but I'm so ready to relax a little


----------



## grandfloluver

And see this is us


----------



## disneygirl520

First day of preschool observation tomorrow.


----------



## scarscar93

so far at school I've only streetpassed guys and it's making me uncomfortable because of that whole girl gamer marginalization issue

come on my animal crossing sisters where you at


----------



## disneygirl520

It felt good to wear my teacher clothes again.


----------



## I Am What I Am

official petition to ban the word "tacky" from the Dis


----------



## nerdylightbulb

people on the internet get mad over the stupidest things


----------



## nerdylightbulb

like people on tumblr who get pissed off about people referring to the united states of AMERICA as america. like???? then that special breed of users who call themselves usians.


----------



## scarscar93

but I really want to find this one guy I keep StreetPassing

just to know who he is


----------



## MickeyisBeast

need to write my speech for tomorrow... it's about pet peeves. mine is bad drivers

only problem is we're supposed to relate it to the class in some way and my class is mostly freshmen so none of them can even drive..


----------



## scarscar93

One of my old friends from VMK goes to my college now :3


----------



## I Am What I Am

i keep imagining my oc's singing flirty duets and doing cute things and s i g h why do you two only exist in my head


----------



## grandfloluver

It has just now hit me that tomorrow is my last football homecoming pep rally ever. 

Wow. Don't know how to feel about that.


----------



## scarscar93

I have more ironic celebrity crushes than I do actual celebrity crushes


----------



## grandfloluver

Sometimes, I don't like this being a senior thing


----------



## grandfloluver

I am ready to sit for half the day and do nothing though. 

That is always so much fun lol


----------



## scarscar93

what even makes certain words profane and others not


----------



## disneygirl520

I swear it's my boss's goal to make us all lose our minds.


----------



## disneygirl520

Stressing stressing stressing


----------



## I Am What I Am

reapplied for the disney college program



let's see how this turns out


----------



## FigmentFan98

Am I the only one here who absolutely hates Honey I Shrunk the Audience & Journey Into Your Imagination. I prefer Captain EO & Journey Into Imagination (original). I'm so happy they brought back Captain EO but I'm very upset they haven't brought back Journey Into Imagination (original) back yet. I really don't like Dr. Nigel Channing he reminds me too much of that dreadful Honey, I Shrunk the Audience film & I think he's a dreadful replacement for Dreamfinder. I like Figment cause he was from the original but I just can't stand Dr. Nigel Channjng and his boring and stupid Open House. It's time we get the original Imaginative,colorful,and fun version of the ride back with Dreamfinder & Figment. I'll be so glad when they bring back the original and get rid of Dr. Nigel Channing & his terrible Open House! It's time Dreamfinder comes back and Figment is back to his old self again. Who else agrees with me?


----------



## scarscar93

free chick-fil-a this morning

rock the universe tonight

night of joy tomorrow

get pumped


----------



## I Am What I Am

darren criss is in that capital cities video and the animal prosthetics really freak me out


which is a shame because the rest of his look is really working for me


----------



## scarscar93

I can't get pumped if I have my lab soon. Which I do.

_h8_


----------



## disneygirl520

I need to write this paper, it's super easy but I just don't want to.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

so pumped for my school's football game tonight!! we're playing a school where we know some guys that go there so i hope we win and we can brag about it

but i got to school today and the school TP'd our school last night OMG and they wrote something "rude" on our rock (which was pretty funny, a lot of schools call us that and they think it bothers us but we embrace it and call ourselves that)

they did the same thing last year when we played them so i'm very disappointed that they couldn't come up with anything better.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

is it bad that i like high school football more than college or professional


----------



## nerdylightbulb

until my new phone case comes, i'm stuck using my sister's Haunted Mansion one and that ride gives me an anxiety attack lol


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i'm crying


----------



## grandfloluver

We are 3-0 in football y'all 

And I have a killer sunburn too....yay he he he


----------



## grandfloluver

Aloe is my best friend


----------



## grandfloluver

It's less than a month until my Disney trip AHHHHH


----------



## grandfloluver

Like since 1d announced their new album, can they like announce their US tour dates or what


----------



## disneygirl520

I want to sleep until 2 tomorrow.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

my school won!! i'm so pumped  it was the most hype game yet! we totally destroyed the other team! they talk so much smack, if they're gonna say all that stuff at least have a good football team to back you up


----------



## MickeyisBeast

the theme for tonight's game was USA

USA, my school, and football my three favorite things on a friday night


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> Like since 1d announced their new album, can they like announce their US tour dates or what



seriously omg


----------



## scarscar93

magic kingdom tonight c:


----------



## scarscar93

still not over last night and getting to meet my favorite band again


----------



## I Am What I Am

might be going to MNSSHP on Tuesday


----------



## CowboyErin

I get to see my favorite band in less than a week omg


----------



## disneygirl520

I have a 4 o'clock Skype date with my best friend!


----------



## nerdylightbulb

my mom and sister ordered a phone case without me so i don't know what it is o-e


----------



## scarscar93

finished most of my Spanish homework today, but at the cost of missing lunch

blergh


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i'm p sure what it is actually


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i wanna kiss Liam Payne sos


----------



## grandfloluver

Realistic oil painting takes time man


----------



## disneygirl520

Catching up with my best friend is great!


----------



## LondonUnderground

Just put my retainer in again after a few weeks and there are literally no words to describe the pain I'm in right now


----------



## MickeyisBeast

my brother got a concussion and broke his hand today at his game

two and a half hours later we're out of the ER and i'm soooo hungry


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i should have video taped my brother when we were leaving the game for the ER because his short term memory was all whack and he had no clue what was going on and kept asking the same questions over and over again and it was amusing, he was so dazed.


----------



## grandfloluver

LondonUnderground said:
			
		

> Just put my retainer in again after a few weeks and there are literally no words to describe the pain I'm in right now



I haven't wore mine in two months and I am scared to put them in just because of the pain lol


----------



## disneygirl520

Tonight was good.


----------



## disneygirl520

7,000 posts!


----------



## FigmentFan98

nerdylightbulb said:


> until my new phone case comes, i'm stuck using my sister's Haunted Mansion one and that ride gives me an anxiety attack lol



What?? Why?? I love The Haunted Mansion! To add onto the iPhone case conversation I recently got a Figment iPhone case since I'm a huge fan of the original Journey Into Imagination with Dreamfinder & Figment.


----------



## FigmentFan98

grandfloluver said:


> It's less than a month until my Disney trip AHHHHH



Which resort are u going to? Disneyland or Walt Disney World? Just curious. I love both parks myself. Though I've been to Disneyland many times and Walt Disney World only once.


----------



## CowboyErin

GUYS

openvmk.com


----------



## MickeyisBeast

CowboyErin said:


> GUYS
> 
> openvmk.com



OH MY GOSH WHAT

i'm playing right now i'm going to cry


----------



## CowboyErin

MickeyisBeast said:


> OH MY GOSH WHAT
> 
> i'm playing right now i'm going to cry



ME TOO 
where are you?


----------



## scarscar93

ugh last night was so great. My dad met up with an old work buddy so I got to roam the park at my leisure.

I kept hitting all the short lines before the wait times got really bad and the weather was actually really great and eeeeeeeeeeeeee this weekend was so perf in general


----------



## MickeyisBeast

CowboyErin said:


> ME TOO
> where are you?



I'm in tomorrowland hub and my username is Sarah.R lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i forgot how many words you can't say on VMK omg


----------



## disneygirl520

I'm getting on now! It's loading!


----------



## I Am What I Am

i applied to the DCP again and i made it to the phone interview!



Tuesday the 17th is the interview and we'll see how it goes


----------



## disneygirl520

I've already been dc.


----------



## disneygirl520

Ahh memories!


----------



## disneygirl520

Erin, Sarah are you still playing?


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i need 200 more credits to buy a crown

but you can't play games ahhdbsfadsfnasdf


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> i need 200 more credits to buy a crown
> 
> but you can't play games ahhdbsfadsfnasdf



I know!?


----------



## MickeyisBeast

disneygirl520 said:


> Erin, Sarah are you still playing?



I am lol 

I keep getting disconnected though!


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> I am lol
> 
> I keep getting disconnected though!



Me too! It just reloaded.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

disneygirl520 said:


> I know!?



if you double click Esmeralda you get like 1000 credits and if you double click the yeti you get maybe 200 credits

that's all i've discovered so far


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> if you double click Esmeralda you get like 1000 credits and if you double click the yeti you get maybe 200 credits
> 
> that's all i've discovered so far



Okay, I'll have to do that.


----------



## scarscar93

I was about to bite the bullet and get on openvmk but now the website is saying it's closed.

ugh


----------



## scarscar93

oh great now it keeps insisting i need to download shockwave even though i already have it


----------



## disneygirl520

I'm dreamadream if you see me!


----------



## scarscar93

are y'all playing it on chrome? it isn't working for me


----------



## disneygirl520

scarscar93 said:


> are y'all playing it on chrome? it isn't working for me



I am yes.


----------



## scarscar93

disneygirl520 said:


> I am yes.



I had to restart Chrome rather than refresh the page, I got it to work now.

I'm cattink. We should all try to meet up.


----------



## disneygirl520

scarscar93 said:


> I had to restart Chrome rather than refresh the page, I got it to work now.
> 
> I'm cattink. We should all try to meet up.



We should! Pick a place to meet!


----------



## scarscar93

aw man it's loading for me now i am so nervous


----------



## disneygirl520

I found Sarah!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

ah it's not letting me type lol


----------



## disneygirl520

And...dc


----------



## MickeyisBeast

and disconnected again


----------



## scarscar93

it disconnected me while I was trying to make my character

gr8


----------



## scarscar93

I'm having flashbacks of coming home from Disney and typing in all my codes from the quest cards I got.


----------



## disneygirl520

And I'm back in!


----------



## scarscar93

gah it keeps dcing me as i make my avvie


----------



## scarscar93

I'm in Storybookland now.


----------



## disneygirl520

scarscar93 said:


> I'm in Storybookland now.



Come back! Lol


----------



## scarscar93

I can't see what I'm saying. I'm typing and entering but it's not working.


----------



## disneygirl520

Now I'm frozen!


----------



## disneygirl520

scarscar93 said:


> I can't see what I'm saying. I'm typing and entering but it's not working.



Did you get my friend request?


----------



## scarscar93

disneygirl520 said:


> Did you get my friend request?



I sent you one also, so hopefully one of ours got through.


----------



## scarscar93

this is not going to work well for my academic life


----------



## disneygirl520

scarscar93 said:


> I sent you one also, so hopefully one of ours got through.



I didn't get yours


----------



## scarscar93

disneygirl520 said:


> I didn't get yours



that could be a bug they're still working on, since I couldn't change my signature


----------



## disneygirl520

scarscar93 said:


> that could be a bug they're still working on, since I couldn't change my signature



Oh wait, now it's showing up!


----------



## scarscar93

am i getting creeped on in the emporium


----------



## disneygirl520

scarscar93 said:


> am i getting creeped on in the emporium



Haha I think so.


----------



## scarscar93

dc again


----------



## disneygirl520

scarscar93 said:


> dc again



Same


----------



## scarscar93

I really can't be on OVMK too often what with school but it's fun to relive some memories.


----------



## disneygirl520




----------



## scarscar93

disneygirl520 said:


>



woot woot


----------



## disneygirl520

scarscar93 said:


> woot woot



we so cute lol


----------



## scarscar93

disneygirl520 said:


> we so cute lol



too cute to boot


----------



## disneygirl520

scarscar93 said:


> too cute to boot



yes!


----------



## scarscar93

holy moly i'm top poster on this thread rn


----------



## MickeyisBeast

next month i'll be in New York


----------



## scarscar93




----------



## MickeyisBeast

in October's Teen Vogue issue they give you samples of Justin Bieber's new perfume and One Direction's new perfume

Justin's is fancy smelling and I love it

One Direction's is fruity smelling and idk I have mixed feelings about it, I feel like it has too much going on but it doesn't smell bad


----------



## MickeyisBeast

justin's new song makes me laugh idk why it just does


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Andy: From now on, we will be using code names. You can address me as
Eagle One. Ann, code name -- Been There, Don That. April is --
Currently Doing That. Donna is -- It Happened Once in a Dream; Chris,
code name -- If I Had To Pick a Dude. Ben is -- Eagle Two.
Ben: Oh thank God.


----------



## scarscar93

Part of why I've been so reluctant to use the laundry room here is because my building is co-ed, but I really need to do my laundry and I won't be going home any time soon.

sigh


----------



## nerdylightbulb

cutie patootie


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Yankees and Jets won today!

miracle


----------



## MickeyisBeast

can scooter and i be best friends we like all the same sports teams we would get along so well


----------



## scarscar93

yep too much anxiety to do laundry tonight

I have enough clean stuff to get me through tomorrow since I'll have free time from 10 until 3.

plus laundry on a Sunday night is what everyone does


----------



## I Am What I Am

one of my classes got canceled tomorrow


----------



## grandfloluver

Like can the packers actually be successful this year like a few years ago?!


----------



## grandfloluver

And lordy this is us is so good and i am going to watch it again


----------



## grandfloluver

I am about finished with my Harry oil painting....hence my hand and paper towel covering his left side of the face lol well, my art teacher thinks I suck compared to the chick who painted the girl I have in the right picture. and I'm like wutttt. Hers was supposed to be as realistic as mine, and just ugh. Makes me wanna scream sometimes just because. 

I suck apparently. Hardcore. Burns my biscuit lol


----------



## grandfloluver

Guess who never resizes her photobucket images?

Me. I am truly sorry for my laziness.


----------



## disneygirl520

Hannah! Your painting is seriously incredible!


----------



## grandfloluver

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Hannah! Your painting is seriously incredible!



Thanks so much! 
It's the first *realistic* oil painting I've ever done, and it's getting there lol


----------



## disneygirl520

grandfloluver said:


> Thanks so much!
> It's the first *realistic* oil painting I've ever done, and it's getting there lol



It's really great! I've seen a lot of "realistic" paintings that don't look anything like the person. Yours looks just like him.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Omg Hannah that is so realistic!!!!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I hate oil paintings because turpentine smells disgusting and trying to blend oils is the worst


----------



## disneygirl520

I'm beyond stressing out because I feel like there is homework I should be doing but I don't think there really is actually anything for me to do. My life.


----------



## grandfloluver

disneygirl520 said:


> It's really great! I've seen a lot of "realistic" paintings that don't look anything like the person. Yours looks just like him.



I know. that irks me. i always trash my stuff if it doesnt even resemble whoever i'm drawing. 

Thanks Heather! Means a lot! I worked hard on it. I never use a grid to draw it out, like you are supposed to, but I just work better without one lol I am so excited to finish him 



MickeyisBeast said:


> Omg Hannah that is so realistic!!!!


Thanks Sarah! For some reason, Harry seems to be the best subject I ever work on....surprisingly 


MickeyisBeast said:


> I hate oil paintings because turpentine smells disgusting and trying to blend oils is the worst


I love oil painting because of what I can do with it that I can't with other styles of painting, but I HATE the mess. It's absolutely awful lol I used to suck at color mixing, but I'm doing better lol


----------



## disneygirl520

I created my own buffalo chicken hoagie today because nothing on the menu sounded good, and it was delicious!


----------



## scarscar93

I am _that_ person who will use two of the washers at once if there's no one else waiting.


----------



## I Am What I Am

we're going to Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween party tomorrow


----------



## disneygirl520

Okay, I get that we're adults and we can wear whatever we want. But is it really necessary to wear a shirt that says "F you" in huge letters to your early childhood education class.


----------



## scarscar93

Tina Fey is hosting the SNL season premiere.

Good, that'll help numb the fact that Bill, Jason, and Fred won't be there.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

LIAM LOOKS SO HOT


----------



## nerdylightbulb

my mom told the construction company that i didn't want overhead lighting in my room when i DO


----------



## nerdylightbulb

sighhhhhhhh


----------



## disneygirl520

Ugh!


----------



## I Am What I Am

my mom posted on my timeline about going to MNSSHP tomorrow and i commented "time to break out the mini dress"  and then she goes "tramp" 


so i reply "yeah a tramp who has ALL THE CHOCOLATE"


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I have to do a project for AP Psych. What do you guys think in life should remain a mystery? (i.e. the future, soul mates, how the world was created, religion, other life forms, etc.)


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> I have to do a project for AP Psych. What do you guys think in life should remain a mystery? (i.e. the future, soul mates, how the world was created, religion, other life forms, etc.)



hmmmm.... Toughie. I definitely think the future in general. Like who you meet and how your relationships play out, because if you knew if you were going to fall in love with someone or even if they were going to betray you, then you would just judge them from the get go. It takes all the fun out of living in the moment. There would be no excitement in anything because you would already know what was going to happen.


----------



## grandfloluver

I am so busy this week...actually just this month


----------



## scarscar93

grandfloluver said:


> hmmmm.... Toughie. I definitely think the future in general. Like who you meet and how your relationships play out, because if you knew if you were going to fall in love with someone or even if they were going to betray you, then you would just judge them from the get go. It takes all the fun out of living in the moment. There would be no excitement in anything because you would already know what was going to happen.



and if you tried to change something about your future it could affect someone else's as well


----------



## grandfloluver

Why does Miley Cyrus have to ruin her songs with her videos....


----------



## disneygirl520

grandfloluver said:


> hmmmm.... Toughie. I definitely think the future in general. Like who you meet and how your relationships play out, because if you knew if you were going to fall in love with someone or even if they were going to betray you, then you would just judge them from the get go. It takes all the fun out of living in the moment. There would be no excitement in anything because you would already know what was going to happen.



I completely agree.


----------



## disneygirl520

By my last class I honestly don't know if I'm going to make it.


----------



## nerdylightbulb




----------



## nerdylightbulb




----------



## MickeyisBeast

thanks guys!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

just applied to my last three colleges! gaaah it feels so good to be nearly finished

just need to make sure my recommendation letters get sent, talk to my guidance counselor, send in my SAT and AP scores and I'll be completely done!!

hopefully this stress will go away now


----------



## disneygirl520

I need this stress to go away like...now!


----------



## disneygirl520

Can a gum commercial make you cry? yes!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bULMTwNtoQ


----------



## grandfloluver

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Can a gum commercial make you cry? yes!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bULMTwNtoQ



Oh my gosh! One of my friends was talking about this commercial today. That's nuts how deep that goes


----------



## disneygirl520

grandfloluver said:


> Oh my gosh! One of my friends was talking about this commercial today. That's nuts how deep that goes



I saw it last night and I was like I don't think I'll actually cry. But...


----------



## MickeyisBeast

disneygirl520 said:


> Can a gum commercial make you cry? yes!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bULMTwNtoQ



i cried oh my gosh i didn't think i would cry but that was so perfect


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> i cried oh my gosh i didn't think i would cry but that was so perfect



right! and watching it again isn't better.


----------



## scarscar93

disneygirl520 said:


> Can a gum commercial make you cry? yes!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bULMTwNtoQ



watching this commercial has confirmed my suspicions:


----------



## disneygirl520

playing OVMK because I needed stress relief.


----------



## disneygirl520

scarscar93 said:


> watching this commercial has confirmed my suspicions:



lol! I lost it!


----------



## disneygirl520

playing falling chairs!


----------



## disneygirl520

the word blocker isn't working on OVMK it just blinks red but you can still say anything.


----------



## I Am What I Am

one of my problems with the green brothers is that imo they try too hard


----------



## I Am What I Am

i made a new playlist for my novel and included the pokemon themes because i'm already planning my pokemon trainer au fanfic


----------



## nerdylightbulb

my phone case is shipping from China so i'll probably have it in a month


----------



## nerdylightbulb

all i ever do is complain


----------



## MickeyisBeast

this one kid in my grade started his own clothing company and it's like a legit thing now and he's doing a design collaboration with Odd Future

like what


----------



## disneygirl520

I need to go to bed at like 8 tonight. But I know it won't happen.


----------



## nerdylightbulb




----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## dizsophie

Hey..... wassup?


----------



## nerdylightbulb

Bastille's Radio 1 Live Lounge cover of "We Can't Stop" is so good but so weird


----------



## scarscar93

I don't think I can justify leaving my room for food.

I'll just settle on one of my remaining packets of Easy Mac.

yeah, that afternoon nap got a little out of hand


----------



## disneygirl520

I'm pretty sure that ABC put Derek last in the announcement of the new cast for Dancing with the Stars just do they could make me worried he wasn't going to be on it this season.


----------



## LondonUnderground

Whole school photo tomorrow
I really can't be bothered, it's going to be freezing


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I'm going to Europe for 12 days :O
I cant even believe it


----------



## scarscar93

I really hope Paper Route wins that On Air With Ryan Seacrest poll.

They put on one of the best shows I've seen.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Just need to send in my SAT and AP scores and then I will be totally done with applications! I've never felt so relieved.


----------



## scarscar93

MickeyisBeast said:


> Just need to send in my SAT and AP scores and then I will be totally done with applications! I've never felt so relieved.



Good job on getting this all out of the way so early on, so now you can actually enjoy your senior year.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i love Miley's new song, but a lot of the video seems unnecessary. not even the nudity. i get that ~artistically~ BUT WHY IS SHE LICKING THE SLEDGEHAMMER


----------



## MickeyisBeast

scarscar93 said:


> Good job on getting this all out of the way so early on, so now you can actually enjoy your senior year.



Thanks! Doing applications early has been one of my best decisions no doubt



nerdylightbulb said:


> i love Miley's new song, but a lot of the video seems unnecessary. not even the nudity. i get that ~artistically~ BUT WHY IS SHE LICKING THE SLEDGEHAMMER



I didn't get the sledgehammer either until I heard people saying how it represents that we love things that hurt us


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> Thanks! Doing applications early has been one of my best decisions no doubt



Seriously that was a great plan! It will definitely pay off! Good luck with everything!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

disneygirl520 said:


> Seriously that was a great plan! It will definitely pay off! Good luck with everything!



Thanks!


----------



## nerdylightbulb

MickeyisBeast said:


> I didn't get the sledgehammer either until I heard people saying how it represents that we love things that hurt us



but why did she lick it


----------



## grandfloluver

Miley Cyrus ruins all of her songs now with the videos. I see the deep meaning and symbolism, but dang. Bottom line; it was disturbing


----------



## grandfloluver

I have to have the preamble of the constitution memorized by tomorrow. I can do the school house rock song, but I have to sing it to know it lol I ain't singing that in front of my class, though


----------



## MickeyisBeast

nerdylightbulb said:


> but why did she lick it



she was supposed to be making out with it/being sexual with it, so that represents the love part and then the sledgehammer represents the person that hurts us

or maybe she just likes licking stuff who knows


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> I have to have the preamble of the constitution memorized by tomorrow. I can do the school house rock song, but I have to sing it to know it lol I ain't singing that in front of my class, though



i had to memorize it in 8th grade and i still have it memorized omg


----------



## disneygirl520

I might get to visit my best friend Saturday! I just need one of his hugs!


----------



## grandfloluver

Watching the live stream of MNSSHP is making me soooooo excited for my trip I can't stand it


----------



## sarahabigail

nerdylightbulb said:


> i love Miley's new song, but a lot of the video seems unnecessary. not even the nudity. i get that ~artistically~ BUT WHY IS SHE LICKING THE SLEDGEHAMMER



*pokes ur signature lightly*
=W= i liek that song~


----------



## nerdylightbulb

sarahabigail said:


> *pokes ur signature lightly*
> =W= i liek that song~



thanks patd is my fav band


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i think i might only like Wrecking Ball because it reminds me of an otp of mine lol


----------



## scarscar93

I hate not being able to wifi on Animal Crossing at school

my poor friend has so much fruit to sell in my town


----------



## nerdylightbulb

why did this post again


----------



## disneygirl520

I can't decide who/if I want to vote tonight.


----------



## disneygirl520

Hi, my name is Heather and I can't bring myself to throw away Disney gift bags.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i made a ship playlist totally out of Fall Out Boy songs. i deserve a medal.


----------



## I Am What I Am

i went to mnsshp tonight and omg so much fun



also i have like 5 pounds of candy frick


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i have to go to the doctor tomorrow and I DON'T WANNA


----------



## disneygirl520

The story of Teddy Stoddard

"Jean Thompson stood in front of her fifth grade class on the very first day of school in the fall and told the children a lie.  Like most teachers, she looked at her pupils and said that she loved them all the same,  that she  would treat them all alike.  And that was impossible because there in front of her, slumped in his seat on the third row, was a little boy named Teddy Stoddard.

 Mrs. Thompson had watched Teddy the year before and noticed he didn't  play well with the other children, that his clothes were unkempt and that he constantly needed a bath.  And Teddy was unpleasant.  It got to the point during the first few months that she would actually take delight in marking his papers with a broad red pen, making bold X's and then marking the F at the top of the paper biggest of all.

Because Teddy was a sullen little boy, no one else seemed to enjoy him,  either.   At the school where Mrs. Thompson taught, she was required to  review each child's records and put Teddy's off until last.  When she opened his file, she was in for a surprise.

His first grade teacher wrote, "Teddy is a bright, inquisitive child with a ready laugh.  He does his work neatly and has good manners...he is a joy to be around."

His second grade teacher wrote, "Teddy is an excellent student well liked by his classmates, but he is troubled because his mother has a terminal illness and life at home must be a struggle."

His third grade teacher wrote, "Teddy continues to work hard but his mother's death has been hard on him.  He tries to do his best but his father doesn't  show much interest and his home life will soon affect him if some steps aren't taken."

Teddy's fourth grade teacher wrote, "Teddy is withdrawn and doesn't show much interest in school.  He doesn't have many friends and sometimes sleeps in class.  He is tardy and could become a problem."

By now Mrs. Thompson realized the problem but Christmas was coming fast.  It was all she could do, with the school play and all, until the day before the holidays began and she was suddenly forced to focus on Teddy Stoddard.

Her children brought her presents, all in beautiful ribbon and bright paper, except for Teddy's, which was clumsily wrapped in the heavy, brown paper of a scissored grocery bag. Mrs. Thompson took pains to open it in the middle of the other presents.  Some of the children started to laugh when she found a rhinestone bracelet  with some of the stones missing, and a bottle that was one quarter full of cologne.  She stifled the children's laughter when she exclaimed how pretty the bracelet was, putting it on, and dabbing some of the  perfume behind the other wrist.

Teddy Stoddard stayed behind just long enough to say, "Mrs. Thompson,  today you smelled just like my mom used to."  After the children left she cried for at least an hour. On that very day, she quit teaching reading, and writing, and speaking.  Instead, she began to teach children.

Jean Thompson paid particular attention to one they all called "Teddy."  As she worked with him, his mind seemed to come alive. The more she  encouraged him, the faster he responded.  On days there would be an important test, Mrs. Thompson would remember that cologne. 
By the end of the year he had become one of the smartest children in the class and...well, he had also become the "pet" of the teacher who had once vowed to love all of her children exactly the same.

A year later she found a note under her door, from Teddy, telling her that of all the teachers he'd had in elementary school, she was his favorite.

Six years went by before she got another note from Teddy.  He then wrote that he had finished high school, third in his class, and she was still his favorite teacher of all time.

Four years after that, she got another letter, saying that while things had been tough at times, he'd stayed in school, had stuck with it, and would graduate from college with the highest of honors.  He assured Mrs. Thompson she was still his favorite teacher

Then four more years passed and yet another letter came. This time he explained that after he got his bachelor's degree, he decided to go a little further.  The letter explained that she was still his favorite teacher but that now his name was a little longer.  The  letter was signed:

Theodore F. Stoddard, M.D.

The story doesn't end there.  You see, there was yet another letter that Spring.  Teddy said he'd met this girl and was to be married.  He explained that his father had died a couple of years ago and he was wondering...well,  if Mrs. Thompson might agree to sit in the pew usually reserved for the mother of  the groom.  And guess what, she wore that bracelet, the one with several rhinestones missing.  And I bet on that special day, Jean Thompson smelled just like... well, just like the way Teddy remembered his mother smelling on their last Christmas together."

I know it's super long. But this is why I want to be a teacher, they read this to us in my class and I've rediscovered why I'm working so hard to have that title.


----------



## scarscar93

I entered what I thought was a tumblr giveaway for a copy of book I've been wanting to read but it was actually just for the new book club thing going on and this is super awkward.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

My school didn't even have a two minute moment of silence for 9/11 today

at least my third period made up for it by watching a video on 9/11 and CNN's Student News' video for today covered it.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Cano has the best instagram posts dedicated to 9/11


----------



## I Am What I Am

the guy who plays Dr. Facilier in the villains mix and mingle had really long legs


like super long


legs for days


----------



## I Am What I Am

"Yep! Another frivolous lawsuit to clog up the system. When did people become so litigious about the stupidest things!!! Mental anguish? Good lord. I would have more mental anguish about what people would think of me for filing such a stupid lawsuit than I would for someone putting a moustache sticker on me. 

I hate people."



did...did you READ the article???

the nurse and surgeon put stickers on this woman's face and took pictures of it WHILE SHE WAS IN SURGERY and then SHARED THE PICTURES WITH HER COWORKERS

that's not funny and is, in fact dangerous because 1. if they were busy playing this ~joke~ then they weren't paying full attention to her vitals even though she was anesthetized and 2. i sincerely doubt those stickers were properly sterilized before being brought into the OR.

if this happened to me i would sue too because it's dangerous, severely unprofessional and violating


----------



## MickeyisBeast

currently hosting "cute or boot" in my ovmk room right now

omg my favorite tho


----------



## nerdylightbulb

take this to your grave and i'll take it to mine~


----------



## sarahabigail

scarscar93 said:


> I hate not being able to wifi on Animal Crossing at school
> 
> my poor friend has so much fruit to sell in my town



i need fruit


i need


ALL THE FRUIT


----------



## I Am What I Am

sarahabigail said:


> i need fruit
> 
> 
> i need
> 
> 
> ALL THE FRUIT



oh my gosh that pikachu in your signature is so cute where did you get it


----------



## I Am What I Am

last night in the line for Peter Pan there was a little boy dressed as Ash Ketchum AND I WAS SO HAPPY


----------



## scarscar93

sarahabigail said:


> i need fruit
> 
> 
> i need
> 
> 
> ALL THE FRUIT



she has an insane orchard of perfect apples and is up to like 1.6 million Bells' worth 

I haven't checked to see how many perfect pears I've harvested. I'm just planting more perfect trees until we can finally visit each others' towns and make loads of money


----------



## I Am What I Am

also last night there was a whole family dressed as disney villains AND THEY WERE SO GOOD

the costumes were AMAZING and they had a tiny little boy dressed as Gaston and he was so cute


and there was another family where the parents were mr. and mrs. pac-man and the kids were the ghosts AND IT WAS SO CUTE


----------



## I Am What I Am

i just think that families in themed/matching costumes is super cute and if i ever have a family we are doing that always


----------



## grandfloluver

I Am What I Am said:
			
		

> i went to mnsshp tonight and omg so much fun
> 
> also i have like 5 pounds of candy frick



I am sooo excited to go lol


----------



## grandfloluver

Im pretty sure my brother is getting his appendix out tonight, and I really hope he is okay. For our trip too lol


----------



## I Am What I Am

my mom's been really pissy at me today and i don't know what i did???


----------



## I Am What I Am

grandfloluver said:


> I am sooo excited to go lol



omg it's so great and the splash mountain treat trail is literally my holy land


----------



## scarscar93

I ask my dad for money in the form of groceries.

and wow I really don't want to write my American Lit paper but it's due in like 12 hours but it's only 3-5 pages and ugh ew


----------



## scarscar93

I may or may not be getting into the habit of practicing my author signature...


----------



## scarscar93

yeah I won't be sleeping tonight

all I've got is my thesis statement and title so far


----------



## scarscar93

how write paper


----------



## MickeyisBeast

so many RPs on here

_why_


----------



## I Am What I Am

MickeyisBeast said:


> so many RPs on here
> 
> _why_



same


----------



## scarscar93

tomorrow is going to suuuuuuck

i hate being so unmotivated


----------



## nerdylightbulb

my friend and i have two separate ships that we rp as and one is super angsty and the other is super fluffy. we have *Hannah Montana voice* THE BEEEEEEEEEEEST OF BOTH WORLDS


idr get rps that you don't write out your actions like "Bob sat down. 'What's going on?' he asked, confused" tho


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i only rly understand tumblr rp tho so i guess that's not that weird


----------



## scarscar93

I think my school changed the grading scale without any advance notice. A 90 I got on an assignment is showing up as a B even though my course syllabus counts a 90 as an A.

kinda shoddy thing to do imo


----------



## scarscar93

I'm totally overusing the word "natives" in this essay but I feel better using it than "Indians" to describe the people who colonized by Europeans.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

my mom made me an appointment to go talk to the doctor about my anxiety, but the idea of it is making me v anxious and i don't want to go. how counterproductive


----------



## disneygirl520

My day A+


----------



## disneygirl520

It's these days that get me through the other days. It's nice to remember I do have friends.


----------



## disneygirl520

I can't wait to see my best friend Saturday!


----------



## disneygirl520

He's probably one of the few people I'll wake up at 4 AM for.


----------



## disneygirl520

Ovmk is keeping me from my homework...


----------



## disneygirl520

Today I won my first game of cute or boot in 5 years.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

while my school didn't have a moment of silence, they did line the sidewalks on campus with hundreds and hundreds of mini american flags and painted the rock with "never forget"


----------



## MickeyisBeast

disneygirl520 said:


> Today I won my first game of cute or boot in 5 years.



i came in second in falling chairs

ugh

i never win anything lol


----------



## nerdylightbulb

my doctors appointment went a lot better than i thought it would and now i have medicine that my doctor wants me to try so hopefully that helps!!!!


----------



## nerdylightbulb

and i'm an inch taller than i thought i was


----------



## MickeyisBeast

me waking up: i can't wait to go to sleep tonight


----------



## scarscar93

can tomorrow's test not be a thing

i have too many ideas to write down


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i have to memorize so many vocabulary words for my ap psych test tomorrow ):


----------



## MickeyisBeast

we're reading the Canterbury Tales in English and it actually looks really interesting and I love the idea of it.

plus frame stories are my favorite


----------



## MickeyisBeast

ordered my cap and gown today. some people got their tassels...

the boys' tassel looks really nice. it's got a picture of our mascot animal on it and says "2014" on it

the girls' is so cheap looking. it's a big silver "14" and it's bejeweled and i don't like it at all...

but they won't let girls get the boys one...???


----------



## scarscar93

holy frickity frack i may or may not have just outlined one sequel i thought of for my novel and i may or may not be currently outlining the second sequel


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> we're reading the Canterbury Tales in English and it actually looks really interesting and I love the idea of it.
> 
> plus frame stories are my favorite



We are starting that next week. We just finished the lovely Beowulf. What a treat that was lol


----------



## grandfloluver

We have an away game tomorrow that's two and a half hours away 

I am watching movies the whole way there and back.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> We are starting that next week. We just finished the lovely Beowulf. What a treat that was lol



We finished Beowulf on Monday! It was a snooze fest, good thing it's short.


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> We finished Beowulf on Monday! It was a snooze fest, good thing it's short.



It wasn't half as bad as I thought, that still doesn't mean i liked it haha I actually understood it, even though it's not exactly my cup of tea lol


----------



## grandfloluver

I wanna see this is us again


----------



## disneygirl520

I currently have two bugs bites on my face, and it's just oh so attractive. Or not...


----------



## disneygirl520

I don't think I've ever had a teacher who sends out TOO many email reminders.


----------



## scarscar93

"even harry potter came back before sherlock did"

omg


----------



## I Am What I Am

scarscar93 said:


> "even harry potter came back before sherlock did"
> 
> omg



it gives me delicious schadenfreude


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Currently bored out of my mind in art 2.


----------



## disneygirl520

I actually went grocery shopping for myself today, like real grocery shopping.


----------



## I Am What I Am

"#better than whoever you wanted to play Katniss"

because jennifer lawrence is the only person in the world who can do a somersault? 

like what the actual frick


----------



## scarscar93

I'm almost at 6,000 words on this thing.

writing is hard


----------



## MickeyisBeast

At the beginning of the game tonight I started getting dizzy and I felt off. I told my friends I felt sick so I walked out of the bleachers but didn't make it very far before I lost control of my balance and couldn't see a single thing. I just sat myself on the ground because I was totally blacked out. While I was sitting there this girl came up to me and started talking to me, she had this insane New York accent and was wearing a Yankees shirt and talked to me for a few minutes, she had just moved here from the Bronx and I told her I loved the Yankees. Then I asked her if she would take my dollar and get me a water, because I blacked out because I was dehydrated and she did and then she continued to talk to me some more.

She was so nice, so amazing, and I honestly don't know what I would have done without her. She saved my butt today. I really hope I see her at school, I need to thank her again.


----------



## disneygirl520

I know it's too early to be up when the stars are still out.


----------



## CowboyErin

Walk the Moon is randomly coming my city next week and playing a concert at the college so I get to see them twice omg


----------



## jennyf2

Hello!

My son hasn't set up an account yet  - but will very soon.  We just moved to FL a few months ago & he just joined us this week.  He recently applied at Disney but in the meantime would LOVE to have him meet other people his age...Any ideas where 19 year olds hang out ?  Thanks


----------



## MickeyisBeast

In the middle of the 2nd the #Yankees are tied 0-0 with the cast of Duck Dynasty. #NYYvsBOS

funniest tweet i have seen in a while.


----------



## scarscar93

Sometimes I think about what cities I'd like to move to based on how often bands I like stop there on tours.


----------



## scarscar93

Tampa needs to up their venue game and Lakeland is a joke unless you're looking for a gr8 Joy FM crowd.


----------



## grandfloluver

I slept in until 11:30 this morning. That's like the latest I've ever slept in my life.


----------



## grandfloluver

Well, we're about to get murdered by Oregon. Actually, their jerseys are ugly enough to kill anyone on their own.


----------



## disneygirl520

I need coffee! And I don't even drink coffee!


----------



## scarscar93

can I just take a month off from everything to write


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I'm not really a Harry Potter fan, I didn't read the books and I've only seen the first and last movie... but a Harry Potter-esque movie taking place in 1920s New York just seems _amazing_.


----------



## disneygirl520

Reunited and it feels so good.


----------



## LondonUnderground

ahhhhhhhhhh it's so weird going to school with boys again after 5 years of being at an all girls school
it's nice though, boys are just a lot funnier than girls. at least they are here, most boys in america appear to be right dbags
i've even managed to make a few boys who are friends
i'm actually really starting to enjoy sixth form, it should be a good 2 years... i hope i don't jinx it but i probably have lol


----------



## LondonUnderground

lol bye yankees


----------



## nerdylightbulb

"Do I Wanna Know" fits one of my ships so well i've been listening to it for three hours


----------



## MickeyisBeast

director's fan cut was released for This Is Us so now I'm going to go see that on Wednesday!


----------



## scarscar93

I had a dream the other day where my book was published and people kept fancasting the girls from Pretty Little Liars as the main characters and I was thinking "that doesn't make any sense" but I don't think it's good author etiquette to tell someone that about their fancast


----------



## MickeyisBeast

*empire state of mind starts playing in the distance*


----------



## I Am What I Am

if my book is ever published and fans have white girls as their fancast for the main characters I'm not going to hesitate to point it out


----------



## scarscar93

people keep fancasting that new Rainbow Rowell book with 30-somethings and I'm just wondering why since the characters are all college freshmen


----------



## CowboyErin

I can't wait to see my two favorite bands again next weekend


----------



## scarscar93

I'm fairly certain "what the fox say" is supposed to be a phonetic double entendre


----------



## grandfloluver

LondonUnderground said:
			
		

> ahhhhhhhhhh it's so weird going to school with boys again after 5 years of being at an all girls school
> it's nice though, boys are just a lot funnier than girls. at least they are here, most boys in america appear to be right dbags
> i've even managed to make a few boys who are friends
> i'm actually really starting to enjoy sixth form, it should be a good 2 years... i hope i don't jinx it but i probably have lol



omg I am not gonna lie and say that I'm not excited to meet British boys when I visit London.  That's so embarrassing, i know lol All the boys I'm around basically suck and are just a drag....in more ways than one most of the time lol


----------



## grandfloluver

Literally, my selection of dudes in my town sucks. They are either full of it or country boy obsessed. It's a loose loose situation.


----------



## grandfloluver

It's been a football Saturday and well...it wasn't pretty

But my high school team has a features TV game if East Tennessee this Thursday. I am so excited!!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

watching the finale of dance moms!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

brooke, mackenzie, and chloe are my favorites

i can't stand peyton and asia or their mothers.


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> brooke, mackenzie, and chloe are my favorites
> 
> i can't stand peyton and asia or their mothers.



same 

I like madi, but I don't know how to take her sometimes. I love Cathy and the candy apples too just for entertainment hahaha


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> same
> 
> I like madi, but I don't know how to take her sometimes. I love Cathy and the candy apples too just for entertainment hahaha



maddie annoys me, idk... she's really only good at emotional dances, she can't really do anything else.

omg cathy though so much drama hahahaha

my favorite moms are kelly, kristie, and jill


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> maddie annoys me, idk... she's really only good at emotional dances, she can't really do anything else.
> 
> omg cathy though so much drama hahahaha
> 
> my favorite moms are kelly, kristie, and jill



YES. maddie is good with emotional facials, and that's it!! Like she never looks happy in her dances. 

Cathy and her daughter crack me up because they are just so dumb lol she just asks for whatever Abby throws at her 

I think kristie and Kelly are the funniest when they are dissing Abby lolol


----------



## disneygirl520

I'm so tired I'm not tired.


----------



## I Am What I Am

tbh i'm always about one bad post away from writing a sort of angry meta post about how the pokemon fandom consistently mischaracterizes ash

it's hard when the fandom turns your fave character into a complete idiot and the butt of all the jokes




see also: the glee fandom w/r/t blaine


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i have watched so much Degrassi today i dont care about anything except for Degrassi


----------



## scarscar93

Had a dream I went through sorority recruitment just to see which house I'd get and woke up right before I got my bid.

hmph


----------



## MickeyisBeast

it's a 12 hour drive to new york


----------



## scarscar93

toying with the idea of dyeing my hair ever so slightly, though I'll probably wait until winter to go darker


----------



## scarscar93

scarscar93 said:


> Had a dream I went through sorority recruitment just to see which house I'd get and woke up right before I got my bid.
> 
> hmph



at another point in my dream I met Ricky Ullman who was one of my first ever crushes


----------



## LondonUnderground

grandfloluver said:


> omg I am not gonna lie and say that I'm not excited to meet British boys when I visit London.  That's so embarrassing, i know lol All the boys I'm around basically suck and are just a drag....in more ways than one most of the time lol



The boys here are either weird or chavvy but then you get the pretty and educated ones and yay


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i've watched a season and a half of Degrassi already hell ya


----------



## MickeyisBeast

everyone's so pissed the panthers lost hahahaha
they were winning pretty much the whole game and then ended up losing by 1 point... to the _bills_


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> everyone's so pissed the panthers lost hahahaha
> they were winning pretty much the whole game and then ended up losing by 1 point... to the bills



lol the bills omg


----------



## grandfloluver

The packers won so I am happy


----------



## MickeyisBeast

crying because my ap psych teacher tweeted that he doesn't know which is worse, the panthers' loss or the tests he's about to grade


----------



## MickeyisBeast

my teacher should not tweet his plans for future tests

"one of the tests will be #1-49 A and #50 will be B"

WELL NOW I'M PREPARED


----------



## scarscar93

I thought the Bucs were the biggest joke in football?

goes to show how much I know about sports


----------



## scarscar93

I'd forgotten how gross the Easy Mac they sell at school is.

"original flavor" yeah right


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i always wonder how non-americans chose american sports teams to cheer for, because americans pick them typically based on where they live

like harry styles like the green bay packers... how did he even pick them?

i guess most just pick the stereotypical good and/or popular teams like the packers, the cowboys, the yankees, the red sox, the lakers, the celtics, the heat


----------



## grandfloluver

I didn't really like the way, but I love Ariana grande's new album. It's just so good omg


----------



## scarscar93

it's probably too early for me to start putting a birthday list together (especially since the clothes I want will all probably be out of stock by then) but I don't feel like doing much of the reading for tomorrow and it's six weeks away from yesterday


----------



## MickeyisBeast

New York Yankees ‏@Yankees 24s
Mariano Rivera gets a standing O as he steps out to be honored on Fenway Park infield. #Icon
Expand

you know you're the best of the best when you're a yankee and the red sox are honoring you on their field.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

this is like the hundredth time rivera has been honored this season

teams and fans are literally competing to see who can honor rivera the best omg i didn't know this was a thing until i saw rs fans tweeting "we gave the best gifts to Rivera out of anybody so far!!!"


----------



## MickeyisBeast

New York Yankees ‏@Yankees 1m
Portrait, check for his foundation & pieces of Fenway for Mo: His #42 from Monster scoreboard, seat from 1934 & rubber from bullpen. #Classy
Expand

yeah i have to say they've done the best out of all the teams so far in honoring sandman omg tho


----------



## scarscar93

when did tumblr do away with the one mp3 a day limit


----------



## grandfloluver

I still wish the "show me what ya got what ya got raji" commercial came on lol it was my favorite


----------



## grandfloluver

I don't even know why I buy the 1d books because I can read them in an hour and a half


----------



## disneygirl520

I burnt my fingers at work. So mad.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> I burnt my fingers at work. So mad.



Ouch.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Ouch.



Yeah, I currently have an ice pack wrapped around my hand. Not fun. It hurts so bad.


----------



## disneygirl520

I'm really just in a terrible mood.


----------



## disneygirl520

Today has had some bad little things happen and some good little things happen. It's like they're trying to balance out. 

Spider in my car
Discover Miami's hot apple cider

Get incredibly confused in class 
Given pop for free


----------



## scarscar93

my life


----------



## disneygirl520

scarscar93 said:


> my life



Same


----------



## nerdylightbulb

my dad's mom was supposed to come over at 10. she left her house that's 50 miles away at 9:51. it's an hour later and she still isn't here


----------



## scarscar93

creed from the office is so sketchy like what the heck


----------



## MickeyisBeast

hallelujah all my shows come back on this month


----------



## disneygirl520

Sitting in a coffee shop, drinking a smoothie, listening to pandora, and taking quizzes on sporcle. Right now life is good.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i'm so happy with my narrative, i hope i get a good grade on it!


----------



## nerdylightbulb

both of my phone cases are out for delivery today hell ya


----------



## grandfloluver

Some of the ideas I have.....oh my gosh


----------



## grandfloluver

I really wish I would've gotten some sort of superlative. I was nominated for most creative and craziest classmate, and I didn't get either. But, I wasn't into the craziest classmate because how do you explain that to your parents omg


----------



## disneygirl520

Is the DIS being super slow for anyone else?


----------



## I Am What I Am

my phone interview for the Disney College Program is tomorrow


----------



## disneygirl520

I Am What I Am said:


> my phone interview for the Disney College Program is tomorrow



Good luck!


----------



## I Am What I Am

disneygirl520 said:


> Good luck!



thanks!


----------



## disneygirl520

I don't know if I've ever been this stressed out before.


----------



## disneygirl520

I really just need someone to give me a hug and tell me that it's going to be okay.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I went to bed at 7 last night omg

10 hours of sleep god bless


----------



## scarscar93

can people keep their celebrity roleplays out of the bill hader tag

or at least use one universal celebrity rp tag so i can blacklist it


----------



## scarscar93

two of my shows are back tonight

and parks & rec next week~

then modern family after that


----------



## I Am What I Am

my interview went great!!!


----------



## disneygirl520

I was supposed to do my homework before work, but instead I took a nap.


----------



## disneygirl520

I fell asleep in my black dress pants, and when I woke up I changed into pajama pants, I feel like that's backwards.


----------



## disneygirl520

I'm pretty sure all of my work shirts are dirty. Well hmm...


----------



## scarscar93

I love that the Frozen merch focuses primarily on the sisters.


----------



## scarscar93

...why doesn't my school have an icee machine


----------



## scarscar93

is itunes trying to run itself out of business or


----------



## MickeyisBeast

tonight was so awesome

now i remember why i love going to the boy's soccer games


----------



## grandfloluver

Cheerleading the past two days has left me in the most pissed off moods ever.


----------



## grandfloluver

But, my Disney vacation is like two weeks away!!! And I am so excited I can't take it


----------



## grandfloluver

We play Florida Saturday and I hope we don't get creamed

I just don't like the swamp. Or the gator chomp. Or their fans.


----------



## grandfloluver

Guys I have to dress up as a nun Thursday because of the Canterbury tales. We are taking a "journey" like they did in the poem hahaha


----------



## I Am What I Am

scarscar93 said:


> ...why doesn't my school have an icee machine



mine does


----------



## disneygirl520

scarscar93 said:


> ...why doesn't my school have an icee machine



Mine does too


----------



## disneygirl520

And ovmk is done. That didn't last long lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

That just made my whole day


----------



## MickeyisBeast

disneygirl520 said:


> And ovmk is done. That didn't last long lol



Lol do much drama with ovmk

Now the girl who made ovmk, but got kicked off the team for who knows why, is making "mmk"


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> Lol do much drama with ovmk
> 
> Now the girl who made ovmk, but got kicked off the team for who knows why, is making "mmk"



I know, I saw that. I just feel like there's so much drama over nothing.


----------



## scarscar93

disneygirl520 said:


> Mine does too





I Am What I Am said:


> mine does



then where the frack is my tuition going


----------



## disneygirl520

scarscar93 said:


> then where the frack is my tuition going



You should start a petition.


----------



## scarscar93

disneygirl520 said:


> You should start a petition.



it'd probably get further than efforts to increase parking


----------



## disneygirl520

scarscar93 said:


> it'd probably get further than efforts to increase parking



Catherine! After this I really wanted one, and they took them away!!


----------



## scarscar93

disneygirl520 said:


> Catherine! After this I really wanted one, and they took them away!!



what have i done


----------



## disneygirl520

scarscar93 said:


> what have i done



Lol I'm so upset!


----------



## scarscar93

disneygirl520 said:


> Lol I'm so upset!



down with the system!


----------



## disneygirl520

scarscar93 said:


> down with the system!



We want ICEEs!!


----------



## disneygirl520

This guy was playing a game boy advanced outside of one of my classes, and it's sad how awesome that is to me:


----------



## scarscar93

disneygirl520 said:


> This guy was playing a game boy advanced outside of one of my classes, and it's sad how awesome that is to me:



my school had its mandatory monthly assembly earlier today and i was most excited about streetpassing people on animal crossing


----------



## disneygirl520

scarscar93 said:


> my school had its mandatory monthly assembly earlier today and i was most excited about streetpassing people on animal crossing



I was like I don't even know your name but you're relatively attractive and that's just great.


----------



## disneygirl520

I actually really like my Family Studies class. But I am just not feeling it today


----------



## I Am What I Am

financial aid is the worst dont bother with it


----------



## scarscar93

the form for work study makes me so glad i was already planning to go home this weekend

bank statements and adulthood and employment oh my


----------



## scarscar93

jeez all in this weekend i need to get bank statements and change to my dad's phone plan (possibly finally upgrading my phone???) and do grocery shopping and try to find time to hang out with my friend and hit up goodwill to find stuff for my halloween costume


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i always have art fourth period, sometimes third and fourth period, so i'm always leaving school with paint or clay or ink all over my hands


----------



## MickeyisBeast

TVD comes back on October 3rd and I can't wait because STEFAN LAKE BOTTOM SILAS DRAMA


----------



## MickeyisBeast

we had nominations today at lunch for senior superlatives and omg everyone started nominating me for prettiest eyes and i was just like what

the perks of having green eyes


----------



## MickeyisBeast

jess and nick

i've only been waiting forever for you to date


----------



## scarscar93

MickeyisBeast said:


> jess and nick
> 
> i've only been waiting forever for you to date



yessssss

omg last night's premiere


----------



## MickeyisBeast

scarscar93 said:


> yessssss
> 
> omg last night's premiere



i'm watching it right now!


----------



## LondonUnderground

This year just got a whole lot more complicated


----------



## scarscar93

just sent my writing samples to the writing lab in hopes that they'll hire me

welp


----------



## nerdylightbulb

ios 7 KILLS MY BATTERY FRICK


----------



## I Am What I Am

guess who is probably going to have to take out a private loan!!!


----------



## grandfloluver

I am friends again with this girl in drama who I was friends with as kids and DANG WE TWINZ. Like why were we not bffs sooner


----------



## grandfloluver

Well, our TV game is tomorrow. I'm exited even though....we gonna loooooose

B
A
D


----------



## scarscar93

gave me cookie got you cookie


----------



## disneygirl520

AGT finale, if any of four acts win I'll be okay. But if one of the other two do I'll be so mad.


----------



## disneygirl520

This isn't okay!


----------



## scarscar93

Duggars more like D*UGH*gars


----------



## disneygirl520

Okay, I'd be okay with either one of these two.


----------



## disneygirl520

AGT seriously you have three minutes left! Announce the winner! You had two hours!


----------



## disneygirl520

Woo hoo!


----------



## disneygirl520

Last night I slept with my calculator on my bed. My life as a college student.


----------



## I Am What I Am

i didn't get into the DCP


jesus crust it's like today has just been one bad thing after another like i knew i should have stayed home


----------



## grandfloluver

Well guys, I'm out of school early because of a water issue yay

But I don't have running water at my house so....


----------



## grandfloluver

It's like bittersweet but I don't know 

I can't use the bathroom


----------



## disneygirl520

"they don't deserve to stay! They didn't share their peanut butter!"
This show has the best quotes!


----------



## LondonUnderground

Well if you're a boy who goes to a girls school for sixth form your nails will probably be painted in the common room at least once in your 2 years there


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I Am What I Am said:


> i didn't get into the DCP
> 
> jesus crust it's like today has just been one bad thing after another like i knew i should have stayed home



I'm sorry, that really stinks ):


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I'm washing my sheets but my back hurts really badly and all I want to do is lay down, so im just chilling on my mattress


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I love my third period teacher, she always uses the Yankees for examples and talks to me about New York and lets me do my speeches on the Yankees 

And we have the same favorite players


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Speaking of New York, less than a month until I'm there!


----------



## scarscar93

group project meetings give me such bad anxiety

as does walking all the way across campus


----------



## disneygirl520

Not working today is really throwing me off.


----------



## scarscar93

well that didn't go as planned


----------



## MickeyisBeast

as long as i do not move from this spot i will be fine


----------



## littleorangebird

So tired right now


----------



## disneygirl520

I know I'm lazy when changing my avatar seems like too much work. This is sad.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

tbh who ever marries harry styles wins at life


----------



## disneygirl520

It should not be that hard to order things online.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I would be crying right now if I wasn't sitting in the schools parking lot..


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> I would be crying right now if I wasn't sitting in the schools parking lot..



Are you okay?


----------



## disneygirl520

My plan is to let my bangs grow out all the way until they're a little past my chin and then I'm going to crop off all of my hair to that length, and I really want to have enough to donate.


----------



## I Am What I Am

I feel like this semester has been "let's see how many bad things and stress we can put on Jade before she goes back into a depressive episode"



luckily most of it has been during recruitment week so I have things to focus on plus I'm around my sorority sisters all day/night so that helps a lot


----------



## disneygirl520

I Am What I Am said:


> I feel like this semester has been "let's see how many bad things and stress we can put on Jade before she goes back into a depressive episode"
> 
> luckily most of it has been during recruitment week so I have things to focus on plus I'm around my sorority sisters all day/night so that helps a lot



I'm sorry


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i answered four messages on tumblr with minimum panic. that's good i guess.

WHY DOES _THE INTERNET_ EXASPERATE MY ANXIETY


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i'm shaking still wth


----------



## nerdylightbulb

god I HAVE TWO MORE


----------



## I Am What I Am

well it looks like things might be looking up

plus tonight is bid night so we get to see who our new sorority sisters are gonna be


----------



## disneygirl520

Watching season one of Once. Now I remember why I fell in love with this show.


----------



## I Am What I Am

i saw the trailer for XY the series AND IT LOOKS SO GOOD omg


also there is a chance one of the characters was a childhood friend of ash which also might mean we get some more backstory/flashbacks of them as children which I am ALWAYS here for it's so cute


----------



## I Am What I Am

except there is shipping wank and character bashing going on in the pokemon fandom right now and like guys lets not


----------



## I Am What I Am

jade's foolproof method to cheering up:

watch pokemon*





*note: obviously only foolproof if you like pokemon


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i'm writing so many 1x1 plots and three people want to do the same one with me and i don't want to tell anyone know SO I'M PROBABLY GOING TO DO THE SAME ONE THREE TIMES OVER FRICK


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i deactivated my 1x1 blog smh


----------



## disneygirl520

Watching season one makes me wonder how I didn't put so much stuff together.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

disneygirl520 said:


> Are you okay?



I'm fine, just have a lot going on lol


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> I'm fine, just have a lot going on lol



Oh okay, trust me I understand that.


----------



## disneygirl520

They should sell the book from Once, the one Henry reads with all of the stories in it. I would buy it.


----------



## scarscar93

Gary Oak was my first childhood crush.

it didn't help when I played FireRed and there was so much sexual tension coming from my rival (whom I may or may not have named Gary)


----------



## disneygirl520

Watching these episodes makes me even more upset that they made August a 5 year old kid!


----------



## I Am What I Am

scarscar93 said:


> Gary Oak was my first childhood crush.  it didn't help when I played FireRed and there was so much sexual tension coming from my rival (whom I may or may not have named Gary)



a+


mine was Ash


----------



## MickeyisBeast

disneygirl520 said:


> Watching these episodes makes me even more upset that they made August a 5 year old kid!



still not over that, i thought august and emma were such a good couple... and now he's a little kid... like what, that's just weird

although now i like emma and hook together

mainly because hook is the hottest one on the show


----------



## nerdylightbulb

whenever i have a setback with my anxiety, i get really sad and upset with myself #life


----------



## I Am What I Am

SOON


----------



## MickeyisBeast

more people today told me they nominated me for prettiest eyes (you have to have a couple of nominations in order to get onto the ballot)

i doubt i'll win because i'm not ~popular~ but i didn't even think i would be nominated for anything

this actually makes me feel good about myself


----------



## scarscar93

I just had the ultimate "finding money you forgot about" experience


----------



## grandfloluver

The TV game experience last night was awesome! I had a blast


----------



## grandfloluver

I am so glad it's Friday 

I have a busy weekend


----------



## grandfloluver

My Disney vacation is two weeks away!!


----------



## nerdylightbulb

this is what my bedroom looks like at the moment. _amazing_.


not the one i'm staying at now but my real one


----------



## scarscar93

I don't think switching to my dad's phone plan should affect my eligibility for a phone upgrade. At least I hope not.


----------



## grandfloluver

I haven't updated to iOS 7 yet because I don't have enough storage and I am too much of a hoarder to delete anything lol


----------



## grandfloluver

I'm not even die for a new phone until may, so who knows if I will be waiting until then or not.


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> still not over that, i thought august and emma were such a good couple... and now he's a little kid... like what, that's just weird
> 
> although now i like emma and hook together
> 
> mainly because hook is the hottest one on the show



It makes me so mad! I get some things they do that I don't like because it forwards a plot, like killing of Graham. He was my favorite (partially because he was nice to look at) but I got that there was a reason for that. 

With August it was like "okay, so Emma has been reunited with Neil, and so they should end up together. But wait! What about August? Umm..let's make him five" I just didn't like it, and I'm not a fan of Neil. Hook would be okay.

I hope the show moves a little away from Emma's love story in the third season.


----------



## disneygirl520

My boss can really tick me off sometimes


----------



## BK228

I can't sleep


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> It makes me so mad! I get some things they do that I don't like because it forwards a plot, like killing of Graham. He was my favorite (partially because he was nice to look at) but I got that there was a reason for that.
> 
> With August it was like "okay, so Emma has been reunited with Neil, and so they should end up together. But wait! What about August? Umm..let's make him five" I just didn't like it, and I'm not a fan of Neil. Hook would be okay.
> 
> I hope the show moves a little away from Emma's love story in the third season.



Yes. They always take away the best characters. I don't like Neil either. I do like Hook(<3) and Emma though.

Just realizing now how many people are in love with Emma in this show.


----------



## scarscar93

I still don't know if I want a Droid or an iPhone. I know Droids are good but cute iPhone cases are easier to find.


----------



## disneygirl520

I might get to paint pottery today and that's seriously one of my favorite things.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

disneygirl520 said:


> It makes me so mad! I get some things they do that I don't like because it forwards a plot, like killing of Graham. He was my favorite (partially because he was nice to look at) but I got that there was a reason for that.
> 
> With August it was like "okay, so Emma has been reunited with Neil, and so they should end up together. But wait! What about August? Umm..let's make him five" I just didn't like it, and I'm not a fan of Neil. Hook would be okay.
> 
> I hope the show moves a little away from Emma's love story in the third season.



I loved Graham ): I don't really like Emma with Neil, she could do so much better *hook*

Hopefully season three will revolve around actual problems, not all the guys who have a thing for Emma


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> I loved Graham ): I don't really like Emma with Neil, she could do so much better *hook*
> 
> Hopefully season three will revolve around actual problems, not all the guys who have a thing for Emma



My once background on my old laptop was chosen almost strictly because Graham was in it.

Right! I just feel like this is Storybrooke, we've got more important things to worry about than almost every male character liking Emma.


----------



## grandfloluver

Oh the auto correct or lack of auto correct on my phone


----------



## grandfloluver

I am so pumped for this game today! I would like to literally flip a table because we beat Florida. Ugh Florida. I am even wearing my "behind every Tennessee girl is a jealous gator" shirt today


----------



## disneygirl520

The other night I had a dream that Sarah, Hannah, and I met and we were good friends.


----------



## LondonUnderground

I Am What I Am said:


> except there is shipping wank and character bashing going on in the pokemon fandom right now and like guys lets not


Shipping what now
Hope that word doesn't mean the same as it does here lol


----------



## grandfloluver

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> The other night I had a dream that Sarah, Hannah, and I met and we were good friends.



omg hahahahaha 

Seems like a pretty realistic dream to me lol


----------



## LondonUnderground

Today was fun, yay


----------



## disneygirl520

grandfloluver said:


> omg hahahahaha
> 
> Seems like a pretty realistic dream to me lol



Lol seriously! We got along so well lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

this baseball season has been "who can give mariano rivera the best presents"


----------



## MickeyisBeast

crying because A-ROD now has hit the most grand slams of anybody ever

he passed Lou Gehrig for first place yesterday


----------



## MickeyisBeast

ladies and gentlemen, this is the yankee mambo


----------



## scarscar93




----------



## LondonUnderground

started from the bottom now we here al east champs


----------



## MickeyisBeast

for once i was the one giving my friends date advice since out of all of us i went on the most recent date omg it's my time to shine


----------



## LondonUnderground

lol this time last year we were 26 games off of first


----------



## MickeyisBeast

LondonUnderground said:


> lol this time last year we were 26 games off of first



and we were in first

oh how times have changed, this may be the first year in 10+ years we haven't gone to the playoffs omg we suck tho

it's okay that just means next year is our comeback year


----------



## LondonUnderground

helping with the exam at school today was actually kinda fun, the group of people i was with were hilarious
i reiterate, for the last 3 weeks it's been fun being back at school with boys again
that opinion will probably change soon enough so i'll make the most of it now lol


----------



## LondonUnderground

someone's given me their cold but it's weird
this is the worst sore throat i've had in a long time and i keep getting a horrible taste at the back of my throat and it makes me feel generally ill and it's nasty


----------



## grandfloluver

I am nervous about this game yet I know we are gonna loose


----------



## scarscar93

new phone next week?

but wow I deeply regret the fact that I went to get my hair cut.


----------



## grandfloluver

Well, that was an ugly game. Real ugly. I was in the crowd the last time we beat Florida, though. That's obviously why we didn't win. I wasn't there.


----------



## disneygirl520

Lowes has a zombie figurine that dances and sings One Direction. Who came up with that?!


----------



## grandfloluver

This time in two weeks i will be in Disney holla


----------



## scarscar93

my mom offered to get me this for my birthday but I don't want to feel like I'm asking for too much

also Target has the best spooky stuff ever and I found something I need to go back for to get for my dorm door


----------



## grandfloluver

I am going to see battle of the year tomorrow

I am excited omg I love josh peck and Chris brown. Well, I love most of Chris brown's music


----------



## scarscar93

this ios 7 insanity is making me think i should get a droid


----------



## disneygirl520

And today instead of doing homework I spent an hour highlighting my WDW secrets book.


----------



## grandfloluver

Well, I'm listening to Zendaya's new album 

It's pretty decent, but I wish there was more of a variety in the song type. The electronic part of it reminds me of Selena's new album.


----------



## grandfloluver

I say well too much


----------



## MickeyisBeast

it's nice when the guys come over for movie night and nobody is dating anybody and we're all just friends. way more fun when there are no couples lol.


----------



## scarscar93

I don't care if it's lame that I'll be coming home again next weekend, but getting off campus for sorority bid day is fine by me.

I thought about going through recruitment but I can't afford to join one and I just don't think Greek life is for me anyway.


----------



## scarscar93

bill's last episode of snl is in rerun :C

i'm not ready


----------



## CowboyErin

I met half of my favorite band tonight I can't even omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

it's Exit Sandman day aw ):


----------



## MickeyisBeast

_Mariano Rivera's No. 42 now stands together with rest of @Yankees' retired numbers. He is the last player in @MLB history to wear 42._


----------



## MickeyisBeast

_Mayor @MikeBloomberg has declared today Mariano Rivera Day in New York City!_

omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

_New York Yankees ‏@Yankees 6m
Yes, @Metallica is here

And they are performing "Enter Sandman" live.

#ExitSandman
Expand_

the dude's king of new york right now omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

_New York Yankees ‏@Yankees 14m
More VIPs unveiled: @bw51official, Jorge Posada, Gene Monahan, @JoeTorre, Rachel and Sharon Robinson and Mariano's family. #ExitSandman
Expand  Reply  Retweet  Favorite   More_

when i saw bernie i screamed
you can't not like bernie


----------



## LondonUnderground

Rookie costume day is today!!
It's the moooost wonderfuuuulllll tiiiime of the yeeear


----------



## LondonUnderground

'The hot Scottie' I love the sox


----------



## MickeyisBeast

panthers destroyed tonight omg 38-0 i can be proud of my state's football team for once


----------



## disneygirl520

Sometimes I wonder if have enough patience to be a teacher. Then I realize that if I can make it through a seven hour day-shift with my boss than I have enough patience for anything.


----------



## disneygirl520

I just found out that a boy I graduated high school with was killed in a car crash last night.


----------



## grandfloluver

I was sorta disappointed in battle of the year

Chris Brown does not look good in blonde hair


----------



## grandfloluver

I just love Halloween and Disney channel Halloween movies so much


----------



## scarscar93

disneygirl520 said:


> I just found out that a boy I graduated high school with was killed in a car crash last night.


----------



## disneygirl520

scarscar93 said:


>




It just scares me, apparently it was near my house too. I mean I just can't believe it, it's so sad.


----------



## scarscar93

disneygirl520 said:


> It just scares me, apparently it was near my house too. I mean I just can't believe it, it's so sad.



A girl in my class died just a few weeks before graduation. It's never easy.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

The part where Jack says "so you want to go to a real party?" gets me every time

Gahhhh this movie


----------



## disneygirl520

scarscar93 said:


> A girl in my class died just a few weeks before graduation. It's never easy.



 
This isn't the first, we've had a couple of suicides including one of my favorite teachers (the summer after I graduated), and one guy from the class under me is on trial for murder, and now this. It's just so crazy.


----------



## scarscar93

2early 4 2spooky?


----------



## nerdylightbulb

left you multiple missed calls and to my message you replied, "why'd you only call me when you're hiiiiigh?"


----------



## I Am What I Am

scarscar93 said:


> 2early 4 2spooky?



never 2early 4 2spooky


----------



## MickeyisBeast

in third period we have to do a speech in groups on a Hispanic American AND MY GROUP IS DOING ROBINSON CANO!

i have never been so excited for a project before


----------



## MickeyisBeast

last week i watched the first 30 minutes of Titanic
then last night i watched the next hour of Titanic

AND I STILL HAVE AN HOUR AND A HALF LEFT GOOD GOSH

but the second half is the sad part and i'm not sure why i torture myself with watching it


----------



## MickeyisBeast

graduation is at 9 am... of course we get stuck with the earliest possible time


----------



## I Am What I Am

it is entirely possible that I have been forgotten here


----------



## MickeyisBeast

auntie kris, it's me, todd kraines!


----------



## scarscar93

I want to just find out what I got on Friday's test and calm my nerves.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i'm pretty sure my friend and i spent 90% of first period talking to our teacher about todd kraines


----------



## disneygirl520

This class...I can't.


----------



## grandfloluver

I reached our 3,000 video goal before our vacay next week, and I am sooo excited


----------



## grandfloluver

I am still rocking the iOS 6 guys


----------



## grandfloluver

And I am celebrating by eating a double stuffed cookie cake


----------



## disneygirl520

HIMYM season 9! Let's meet the mother!


----------



## disneygirl520

I have an irrational fear of the guy who plays Dr. House.


----------



## grandfloluver

I am literally crying over Corbin Bleu's DWTS dance. HSM AND 1D

p e r f e c t i o n


----------



## CowboyErin

this was the best moment of my life


----------



## disneygirl520

My Hot Topic package arrived and I now own yet another Disney tank, and Minnie's bow bracelet and Beauty and the Beast lip gloss.


----------



## disneygirl520

Another boy from my graduation class was pronounced dead today from that car wreck.


----------



## disneygirl520

Crying


----------



## disneygirl520

I finally got the good nights sleep I needed.


----------



## disneygirl520

Everyone is sharing and listening to the 911 call about the crash and I just know I can't do it.


----------



## disneygirl520

I finally left the comfort of my bed.


----------



## LondonUnderground

If the 1975 lyrics were changed to he has a girlfriend anyway it'd be relevant


----------



## disneygirl520

I started Lost today, here we go!


----------



## BK228

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> I started Lost today, here we go!



YES!!!!!!! That is my all time favorite show


----------



## disneygirl520

BK228 said:


> YES!!!!!!! That is my all time favorite show



Is it!? I finished all of my Netflix dramas, I needed a new one.


----------



## disneygirl520

Oh Miami refund check, how I love thee.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

disneygirl520 said:


> I started Lost today, here we go!



omg you're going to love it! it's my favorite show! it gets super confusing and there's so much going on but it draws you in and you try to get through it so quickly to find out all the answers! i've gotten all of my friends to at least start watching it and my teachers and i always talk about it haha


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> omg you're going to love it! it's my favorite show! it gets super confusing and there's so much going on but it draws you in and you try to get through it so quickly to find out all the answers! i've gotten all of my friends to at least start watching it and my teachers and i always talk about it haha



I'm only three episodes in right now, I've heard it gets really confusing which is bad because I have trouble following story lines in general lol. But so far it's good.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

disneygirl520 said:


> I'm only three episodes in right now, I've heard it gets really confusing which is bad because I have trouble following story lines in general lol. But so far it's good.



it is very confusing, i would read episode reviews online once i finished an episode, and when i finished a season i would read season reviews. and i would read the wikipedia pages of all the characters and their storylines up to the part of the show i was at. that really helped me understand what was going on, because there's all these theories and characters and mystical elements


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> it is very confusing, i would read episode reviews online once i finished an episode, and when i finished a season i would read season reviews. and i would read the wikipedia pages of all the characters and their storylines up to the part of the show i was at. that really helped me understand what was going on, because there's all these theories and characters and mystical elements



I do that with shows too!! And sometimes I listen to podcasts on them too.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

boys boys boys

too much to deal with


----------



## MickeyisBeast

so let it rain
let it pour
she don't love me anymore


----------



## grandfloluver

I am reliving my childhood by listening to old Britney Spears


----------



## maps823

disneygirl520 said:


> I started Lost today, here we go!



OMG that is my show I LOVE it!!!I'm taking a break right now in on season 3.what season/episode are y'all on?


----------



## grandfloluver

I am so excited about my surreal zayn color wheel oil painting omg


----------



## grandfloluver

I love using oil paints because I do well with them, but is the mess worth it? Hmmmm


----------



## grandfloluver

Lucky by Britney Spears is my jam omg 

#embarrassing


----------



## Worldgirl

MickeyisBeast said:


> it is very confusing, i would read episode reviews online once i finished an episode, and when i finished a season i would read season reviews. and i would read the wikipedia pages of all the characters and their storylines up to the part of the show i was at. that really helped me understand what was going on, because there's all these theories and characters and mystical elements



I do that with Game of Thrones! I can't remember all of the minor characters names and what they look like. That show has a habit of showing a character, bringing them back several episodes or even a season later, and then suddenly making everything from before important.


----------



## disneygirl520

maps823 said:


> OMG that is my show I LOVE it!!!I'm taking a break right now in on season 3.what season/episode are y'all on?



As of today I'm on season 1 episode 4. I might watch more tomorrow though.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I was the topic of discussion among the boy soccer players tonight. GREAT.

Making my anxiety worse, that's awesome. So self conscious right now.


----------



## grandfloluver

Peyton manning really is remarkable


----------



## MickeyisBeast

The struggle of having a super outgoing brother on a school sports team with tons of my guy friends. Who knows what that kid says about me


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Gesture drawings will be the death of me

I like structure in art, I like looking at a picture and having days to recreate it in a certain fashion. I do not like drawing people's poses in 30 seconds and making them into a pattern

The worst part is when my teacher won't tell me if I'm doing it right or wrong ahhhhhh


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> Lucky by Britney Spears is my jam omg
> 
> #embarrassing



That's my favorite song by her!


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> That's my favorite song by her!



o m g mine too! 
Twinning


----------



## R5Jedi

Agents of Shield tonight Agghhhh sooo good!


----------



## grandfloluver

grandfloluver said:
			
		

> Peyton manning really is remarkable



and his mom saw me as a baby when I was with my mom shopping at the mall in knoxville and I apparently was the cutest baby she'd ever seen. 
Whenever I have low self esteem, I can always think of that lol not everyone gets called the cutest ever by Olivia Manning


----------



## disneygirl520

I have a test tomorrow and I just haven't studied.


----------



## disneygirl520

Did I just run upstairs grab an ice cream carton and a spoon and run back down? Yeah...


----------



## maps823

disneygirl520 said:


> I started Lost today, here we go!



OMG that is my show I LOVE it!!!I'm taking a break right now in on season 3.what season/episode are y'all on?


----------



## I Am What I Am

i just finished watching Iron Man 3 and i forgot how perfect this film is w o w


----------



## I Am What I Am

also I can control the movie with the JARVIS app on my ipad


----------



## LondonUnderground

MickeyisBeast said:


> boys boys boys
> 
> too much to deal with



you said it


----------



## disneygirl520

I think that test went surprisingly well. I know I'm worried when she hands out the test and I am just shaking.


----------



## disneygirl520

My parents are redoing their bedroom, and as they were trying to decide what to get my mom pointed out something and my dad goes "we could get those, we'll just push Disney back a year." Dad, don't even play.


----------



## disneygirl520

8,000 posts!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

my brother thinks he is going to get my room when i go off to college

please

nobody is changing a thing in my room unless i say so i s2g


----------



## MickeyisBeast

we voted for senior superlatives today and i was nominated for prettiest eyes and everyone kept telling me they voted for me omg. doubt i'll actually win, i never win anything lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

last year my ceramics teacher told me my pot looked like it would be sold in Urban Outfitters and that was the best compliment i've ever gotten on my art


----------



## MickeyisBeast

http://mlbfancave.mlb.com/fancave/video.jsp?content_id=30896391&topic_id=17160334#fbid=EAHE-B2bIr3

"you may shed a tear watching this MLB tribute to Mo"

understatement


----------



## I Am What I Am

I love my English class because:

A. All work like essays are done in class
B. we double space them so any corrections are made in the blank spaces instead of rewriting the whole thing
C. If we finish our draft on Monday, we make corrections on Wednesday (about ten minutes tops) and then we don't have to go in on friday


----------



## grandfloluver

I am laughing so hard at Joe dirt 
But superstar is still my favorite comedy


----------



## grandfloluver

Half day of school again today! I love when the water goes out at school


----------



## MickeyisBeast

forever paranoid that whenever somebody is laughing in public/at school they are laughing at me


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> forever paranoid that whenever somebody is laughing in public/at school they are laughing at me



Same


----------



## grandfloluver

I think it's so cute that Ariana grande and Nathan Skykes are dating. Like they are so adorable omg she's too pretty for him probably, but they are just too cute together


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Everybody is a genius. But if you judge a fish on its ability to climb a tree, it will spend the rest of its life thinking its an idiot.


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> &#147;Everybody is a genius. But if you judge a fish on its ability to climb a tree, it will spend the rest of its life thinking it&#146;s an idiot.&#148;



This is one of my favorite quotes on teaching.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> I think it's so cute that Ariana grande and Nathan Skykes are dating. Like they are so adorable omg she's too pretty for him probably, but they are just too cute together



nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ariana and jai brooks were the cutest together ):


----------



## MickeyisBeast

disneygirl520 said:


> This is one of my favorite quotes on teaching.



Mine too! My 7th grade math teacher was really into this alternate-teaching kind of thing, he thought standardized tests were not fair and did not give every student an equal chance. And I remember thinking how angry I would be if he stopped giving us normal tests and graded us based on some fairness scale he had come up with. Now I can't remember exactly what his ideas were, but thinking back on it I agree with him. Of course I didn't agree with him at the time because I had a good grade in the class and didn't want him to change anything, but now that I've been in high school for a few years and have not excelled in all subjects I realize what he was talking about.


----------



## disneygirl520

We're talking about birthing and labor and such in my family studies class, and we're basically divided into mothers who (rightfully so) are constantly adding their own experiences and judging us "young ones" (their words, not mine) for not knowing everything there is to know yet. Today we watched a birth video and they just judged everyone who looked away or said anything.


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> Mine too! My 7th grade math teacher was really into this alternate-teaching kind of thing, he thought standardized tests were not fair and did not give every student an equal chance. And I remember thinking how angry I would be if he stopped giving us normal tests and graded us based on some fairness scale he had come up with. Now I can't remember exactly what his ideas were, but thinking back on it I agree with him. Of course I didn't agree with him at the time because I had a good grade in the class and didn't want him to change anything, but now that I've been in high school for a few years and have not excelled in all subjects I realize what he was talking about.



Basically all of my education classes are "down with standardized testing." It makes a lot of sense when you think about it, but by the time I'm a teacher I just know everything will have changed.


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ariana and jai brooks were the cutest together ):



Apparently her and jai have been broken up or a little while now. They were cute too. I am just like ugh adorable about her and Nathan Skykes right now


----------



## grandfloluver

If I don't have some sparkles somewhere in my outfit, I don't feel like it's complete


----------



## disneygirl520

Woah mini heart attack. I put my laptop on the floor in one of my classes when we took our test and I just got super worried when I didn't remember picking it up, but I did. Phew.


----------



## scarscar93

people i knew from high school keep posting on facebook that someone died but they aren't naming names and i'd feel wrong to ask


----------



## grandfloluver

I have stretched my fingers out too far doing piano i think because my thumb has been killing me for days now


----------



## MickeyisBeast

it sucks that the thing i'm best at is art and i can get 100s in all my art classes but in the end that doesn't really matter because it's not math or science or considered "important"


----------



## disneygirl520

I spent this evening drawing with chalk because I'm an adult.


----------



## grandfloluver

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> I spent this evening drawing with chalk because I'm an adult.



I love sidewalk chalk lol it's so fun


----------



## grandfloluver

By week this week! I will actually spend my weekend packing for Disney


----------



## disneygirl520

grandfloluver said:


> I love sidewalk chalk lol it's so fun



I know! Our driveway is beautiful!


----------



## disneygirl520

I don't think guys understand how attractive it is when they hold the door open.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

tonight's Mo's last game 

the greatest closer in the history of the game is about to play his last game in the pros.


----------



## scarscar93

date mike

omg i'm crying


----------



## R5Jedi

So I didn't really want the My Magic + Bands to come out just cause I didn't really like the idea, but now Im sorta excited that I get to test them on my Halloween trip


----------



## I Am What I Am

our bid day poster said "I got 99 problems but a bid ain't one"


----------



## scarscar93

must resist urge to start binge-watching breaking bad


----------



## scarscar93

I need to start watching AMC dramas when they start as opposed to by the time they're on the fourth season

catching up on Mad Men wrecked me this summer


----------



## I Am What I Am

scarscar93 said:


> must resist urge to start binge-watching breaking bad



oh man I'm really close to doing that myself



it's in my netflix queue and everything


----------



## scarscar93

I Am What I Am said:


> oh man I'm really close to doing that myself
> 
> 
> 
> it's in my netflix queue and everything



it's my top recommendation on netflix and i'm surprised at how much willpower this has brought out in me


----------



## I Am What I Am

scarscar93 said:


> it's my top recommendation on netflix and i'm surprised at how much willpower this has brought out in me



I'm trying to hold out until the semester ends so i have month with no responsibilities in which to dedicate to it


----------



## scarscar93

I Am What I Am said:


> I'm trying to hold out until the semester ends so i have month with no responsibilities in which to dedicate to it



same

tho i might not make it because i have fall break in a few weeks


----------



## scarscar93

i have the same mbti as my favorite mad men/tv character ever and omg omg omg this makes me so happy


----------



## grandfloluver

I love fall


----------



## I Am What I Am

we don't have a fall break at my school.



we have a week for thanksgiving and then a month in between fall and spring semester


----------



## scarscar93

I Am What I Am said:


> we don't have a fall break at my school.
> 
> 
> 
> we have a week for thanksgiving and then a month in between fall and spring semester



we have fall break but only 3 days off for thanksgiving and no other days off unless there's a hurricane

our spring break is also super early but since we're done by the end of april i'll take it

and our only days off in spring semester are mlk day and good friday


----------



## grandfloluver

I am so paranoid about some things it makes me paranoid about being paranoid


----------



## I Am What I Am

scarscar93 said:


> we have fall break but only 3 days off for thanksgiving and no other days off unless there's a hurricane  our spring break is also super early but since we're done by the end of april i'll take it  and our only days off in spring semester are mlk day and good friday



our spring is the same but I think they changed the dates so idek. we do have  veterans (?) day off which is coming up soon

Well technically it's a ~community service day~ but really


----------



## scarscar93

parks and rec is back and i am laughing so much

i've missed this show


----------



## grandfloluver

I have found this guy on soundcloud and omg his Disney piano covers are so beautiful they about have me in tears


----------



## grandfloluver

I make myself cry every time I play the song from toy story 3 where Andy gives his toys away. dang it is is such an emotional moment for me


----------



## MickeyisBeast

the soccer game tonight was crazy


----------



## MickeyisBeast

my favorite sport is baseball and my best friend's favorite sport is soccer, yet all the guys i've ever had a thing with are soccer players and for her they're baseball players

soccer players are just generally more attractive


----------



## MickeyisBeast

my brother's on the team, that gives me a legit excuse to go to all the games omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

School... Bleh


----------



## I Am What I Am

glee last night


gLEE


----------



## LondonUnderground

starbucks after school was so fun
it ended up being an impromptu gathering of about 10 of us from school


----------



## LondonUnderground

the north/south divide in england is real
i personally don't understand why anyone would want to be any further than i am from london lol i love going to london so much it's one of the best cities


----------



## LondonUnderground

the topshop flagship store on oxford street is my religion
i am taking you there hannah


----------



## LondonUnderground

plot twist touch wood i am liking school right now??


----------



## MickeyisBeast

we play our rivals tonight in football and we always beat them but i think we're going to lose tonight and that sucks

last year we were conference champions, we went undefeated the whole season. this season? we suuuuuck.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

all the other schools hate us so much, they like TP our trees, spray paint our rock, make "mean" signs about us, the whole nine yards. and we do absolutely nothing in retaliation and that pisses them off more than anything; not even acknowledging them.


----------



## LondonUnderground

teachers strike on tuesday um ya please


----------



## MickeyisBeast

my robinson cano speech is perfect, we have to talk about all of his achievements and just achievements alone the speech is three pages.


----------



## disneygirl520

6 hours out of 50 hours of observations done.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Dying because Greys Anatomy yessssssssssss


----------



## LondonUnderground

waaaaaaaaah the year 11s are planning their prom again already. i miss prom, at least we get another one next year woooooooo


----------



## grandfloluver

LondonUnderground said:
			
		

> the topshop flagship store on oxford street is my religion
> i am taking you there hannah



omg ahhhhh if this is shopping then I am so there


----------



## grandfloluver

I haven't cheered a game in the last two Fridays 

It feels so weird


----------



## grandfloluver

LondonUnderground said:
			
		

> waaaaaaaaah the year 11s are planning their prom again already. i miss prom, at least we get another one next year woooooooo



You can't go to prom this year?!


----------



## grandfloluver

I love having subs instead of teachers


----------



## MickeyisBeast

never say no to panda


----------



## LondonUnderground

grandfloluver said:


> omg ahhhhh if this is shopping then I am so there


http://www.topshop.com/
topshop is a staple high street shop in every british girl's wardrobe
the one on oxford street has 3 huge floors of the store with a dj, nail salon, hair salon, cafe, cupcake bar and froyo plus jeffrey campbell shoes and original vintage clothes omg it's the most perfect shop ever 


grandfloluver said:


> You can't go to prom this year?!


you get a prom in year 11 when you leave secondary school to go to work, college or sixth form and you get a prom in year 13 when you leave college or sixth form to go to university, so your year at school just organises it and none of the other years are invited. i'm in year 12 lol lower sixth


----------



## LondonUnderground

topshop, river island, zara, dorothy perkins, miss selfridge, new look, primark, republic, forever 21

standard


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i hope i get to go to prom this year

it would be ideal if i could get a date again


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i french tipped my nails myself the other day and everyone keeps asking me where i got them done or how much it cost and i'm like "i did them myself" and some girls have offered to pay me to do theirs omg no i can't do other people's nails, only my own


----------



## MickeyisBeast

even last year i was not going to go to prom if i didn't have a date, because i was not about to be the only one in my group dateless.

same mentality this time around. i hope i have the same luck this year


----------



## MickeyisBeast

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X21mJh6j9i4

my ap psych showed us this video today and i started crying from laughing so hard


----------



## LondonUnderground

me and my friends just went as a group because it was easier
but now we have boys at our school so that might change by next year


----------



## R5Jedi

I Am What I Am said:


> glee last night
> 
> gLEE


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i....need...it


----------



## nerdylightbulb

they put up the sheet rock at our house so we have WALLS now


----------



## scarscar93

galaxy s2 or iphone 4s

i just don't know


----------



## nerdylightbulb

scarscar93 said:


> galaxy s2 or iphone 4s
> 
> i just don't know



my vote is for 4s because of all of the cute iphone cases that they don't really offer for other phones and my mom used to have an s2 and she hated it because it didn't work very well with the new galaxy operating system once they released the s3. also the battery life sucked and the battery life on my 4s is p good.


----------



## scarscar93

nerdylightbulb said:


> my vote is for 4s because of all of the cute iphone cases that they don't really offer for other phones and my mom used to have an s2 and she hated it because it didn't work very well with the new galaxy operating system once they released the s3. also the battery life sucked and the battery life on my 4s is p good.



cute iphone cases are a big draw, but i know android phones are also good and the s2 is one of the cheaper options for my upgrade (4s is the same starting price) and has good reviews on the tmobile site

i can't make decisions


----------



## nerdylightbulb

scarscar93 said:


> cute iphone cases are a big draw, but i know android phones are also good and the s2 is one of the cheaper options for my upgrade (4s is the same starting price) and has good reviews on the tmobile site
> 
> i can't make decisions



i had androids up until about a month ago when i got an iphone and i don't rly see any major differences between the two operating systems so there's that


----------



## grandfloluver

LondonUnderground said:
			
		

> http://www.topshop.com/
> topshop is a staple high street shop in every british girl's wardrobe
> the one on oxford street has 3 huge floors of the store with a dj, nail salon, hair salon, cafe, cupcake bar and froyo plus jeffrey campbell shoes and original vintage clothes omg it's the most perfect shop ever
> 
> you get a prom in year 11 when you leave secondary school to go to work, college or sixth form and you get a prom in year 13 when you leave college or sixth form to go to university, so your year at school just organises it and none of the other years are invited. i'm in year 12 lol lower sixth



omg that sounds like heaven lol actually, it reminds me of a more mature American girl place like the ones in NYC and LA. I can't wait!!

Awww, that sucks! The juniors, 11th graders, organize our proms, but seniors obviously can go. Other people can come as people's dates too, but there is an age limit on that one lol


----------



## scarscar93

nerdylightbulb said:


> i had androids up until about a month ago when i got an iphone and i don't rly see any major differences between the two operating systems so there's that



have you upgraded to ios7 yet? there was a bunch of insanity surrounding that and  i'm not sure what to make of it


----------



## grandfloluver

Eimear I love this top shop place 
Like I have found so much cute stuff on that website 

#yougogirl


----------



## grandfloluver

Prom this year I want a different look I guess than last year. I love the elegance of long dresses. I mean love it. I may go short just for dancing purposes, but I can't see myself as pleased with a short dress idk


----------



## grandfloluver

And my hair Lordy I don't know what I will do with that


----------



## nerdylightbulb

scarscar93 said:


> have you upgraded to ios7 yet? there was a bunch of insanity surrounding that and  i'm not sure what to make of it



yeah and it works fine for me, but i've heard a lot of people had problems with it glitching. it DOES make my battery die more quickly, but my battery life is still good enough to make it through the day. i'm sure apple will release an update to fix all of the glitches soon though.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i want new septum jewelry


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X21mJh6j9i4
> 
> my ap psych showed us this video today and i started crying from laughing so hard



We watched this in English last year!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

There was a fatal car accident of students from my school on their way to the game tonight. And all the other team can do (they beat us lol) is be so disrespectful right now... I knew they were mean but this is just downright horrible.. It's just so sad ):


----------



## disneygirl520

Today at my observation school one of the staff members introduced herself to me holding out her hand she said "hi, I'm Heather", I answered with "me too."


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> There was a fatal car accident of students from my school on their way to the game tonight. And all the other team can do (they beat us lol) is be so disrespectful right now... I knew they were mean but this is just downright horrible.. It's just so sad ):



 people are so disrespectful sometimes


----------



## MickeyisBeast

disneygirl520 said:


> people are so disrespectful sometimes



 it's so sad seeing tweets saying "(my school) needs to stop tweeting about the kids who died, you're ruining our victory!" and stuff like that..

One girl died and the boy is in critical condition and I know him and it's just scary


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> it's so sad seeing tweets saying "(my school) needs to stop tweeting about the kids who died, you're ruining our victory!" and stuff like that..
> 
> One girl died and the boy is in critical condition and I know him and it's just scary



That's horrible! :'( it is really scary. I hope he's okay.  if you need someone to talk to I'm here.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

disneygirl520 said:


> That's horrible! :'( it is really scary. I hope he's okay.  if you need someone to talk to I'm here.



Thanks so much, heather. The crash was because of texting and driving which is just so sad. And now everyone is arguing and its all just insane


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> Thanks so much, heather. The crash was because of texting and driving which is just so sad. And now everyone is arguing and its all just insane



We just had two guys from my high school (they were the year below me) die on the way home from a football game. They were drinking and speeding and it was dark. The other two guys they were with are going to be okay as far as they've said.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Four other schools' "official" twitters have tweeted respectfully how they're praying for us. Not a single thing from our "rivals" or any of their students...


----------



## MickeyisBeast

disneygirl520 said:


> We just had two guys from my high school (they were the year below me) die on the way home from a football game. They were drinking and speeding and it was dark. The other two guys they were with are going to be okay as far as they've said.



I hope the other guys stay okay. That's just so sad ):

I live in such a small town, I NEVER thought this would happen in a million years


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> I hope the other guys stay okay. That's just so sad ):
> 
> I live in such a small town, I NEVER thought this would happen in a million years



Thanks, and yeah...and one of the guys who died just got married and it's really just so sad. 

My town isn't huge either. Everyone seems to know everyone and it just seems like this stuff won't happen and then it does. I'm sorry it happened to people you know. My thoughts are with everyone involved.


----------



## disneygirl520

Myvmk is open. Let's try this again lol


----------



## I Am What I Am

my tumblr is me posting the same scene over and over again in different gifsets but I don't care cause kLAINE


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> There was a fatal car accident of students from my school on their way to the game tonight. And all the other team can do (they beat us lol) is be so disrespectful right now... I knew they were mean but this is just downright horrible.. It's just so sad ):



I saw this and prayed for them last night. This is so sad ):


----------



## grandfloluver

I am getting a pedicure today! It is much needed


----------



## scarscar93

hopefully getting a new phone today

and tonight i'm seeing brian wilson in concert

eeeeeee


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> I saw this and prayed for them last night. This is so sad ):



Thanks, Hannah
I think the other two guys in the accident are doing better


----------



## MickeyisBeast

The struggle when your mom tells you to do one thing and your dad tells you to do another.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I lied, he boy I am friends with is going to be fine, his surgery went well.

Unfortunately the boy driving has internal bleeding in/around/of the brain


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i have so much to do today and all i want is to catch up on my shows ):


----------



## LondonUnderground

grandfloluver said:


> Eimear I love this top shop place Like I have found so much cute stuff on that website  #yougogirl


Topshop is flawless


----------



## scarscar93

got an iphone 5c since they didn't have the 4s

wooooo


----------



## disneygirl520

Guys, look at my new key!


----------



## CowboyErin

myvmk is amazing omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i always get anxious before somebody comes over to my house omg


----------



## disneygirl520

CowboyErin said:


> myvmk is amazing omg



What's your username?


----------



## grandfloluver

I used to not be a hugger at all and now I sorta am. I'm really not outwardly touchy feely about much.


----------



## grandfloluver

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Guys, look at my new key!



Adorable!


----------



## grandfloluver

I found a really cute wool trench-like winter coat at banana republic with a cute little bow in the front. I am so excited to wear it to London! Cute and warm.  Best of both worlds!


----------



## disneygirl520

grandfloluver said:


> Adorable!



Thank you! They had so many choices!!


----------



## disneygirl520

Today one of the guys I worked with when I first got my job came back to visit. He asked me "so, did you just graduate high school?" "No, I'm a sophomore in college. It's been that long." I was a sophomore in high school when we worked together.


----------



## disneygirl520

I have an odd obsession for flavored water.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

My bonfire tonight was a success! For once there were more guys than girls over haha


----------



## scarscar93

SNL felt so weird without Bill, Fred, and Jason.

but did they really have to bring on five new dudes to replace three while only bringing on one new girl


----------



## disneygirl520

This might be my last Kings Island day of the season


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Once Upon a Time comes on tonight... BUT WE'RE HAVING COMPANY OVER

great


----------



## LondonUnderground

Capes are big this season


----------



## I Am What I Am

I started Sleepy Hollow and omg it's so good


also my love of ichabod and abbie's friendship knows no bounds


----------



## grandfloluver

I hate being in the middle of drama


----------



## MickeyisBeast

New York Yankees ‏@Yankees 8s
#Yankees take a 5-1 win in 14. Thanks to all the amazing fans for your support all season long.

first time in a long time we haven't made it to the play offs. at least we got to end the season on a great win.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I'm going with my #2 this play off season... St. Louis all the way (they just have a beautiful stadium I love it there). Oh, but I love Cleveland's stadium too... But I also feel obliged to root for Atlanta since they're closest to me...

Okay Cardinals, Indians, Braves for the win woohoo. I've been to all of their stadiums and seen all of them play so that counts for something


----------



## MickeyisBeast

yessssss


----------



## scarscar93

I can tell.

I'm gonna crack tonight.

If I get enough homework done tonight I'll let myself watch the first episode of Breaking Bad.

i open at the close


----------



## LondonUnderground

First time the sox have made the playoffs since I became a fan hehe I'm excited


----------



## disneygirl520

So there's an hour of pre-Once Upon a Time before the actual episode?


----------



## grandfloluver

This time next week I will be at MNSSHP ahhhh that's my favorite event Disney offers omgomgomg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

ONCE UPON A TIME yessss!


----------



## disneygirl520

Henry has gotten so big!


----------



## Doodle98

Mermaids are now in Once Upon A Time. This show....


----------



## disneygirl520

I thought that was going to be Ariel but maybe not.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Doodle98 said:


> Mermaids are now in Once Upon A Time. This show....



Well, yeah... Mermaids are fictional, fairy tale creatures and its a show about fairy tale characters lol


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> I thought that was going to be Ariel but maybe not.



Same. I'm sure they'll bring in Ariel at some point.

Hook is so <3...


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Hook is just soooooooo attractive


----------



## disneygirl520

I thought so!!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I KNEW THAT "LOST BOY" WAS BAD NEWS I KNEW HE WAS WHO HE JUST SAID HE WAS I CALLED IT WOW

When I first saw him I was like "wow why does he look so much like peter"


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> Hook is just soooooooo attractive



He certainly is.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Ngl tho Peter is a cutie


----------



## disneygirl520

Wow he's scary!


----------



## grandfloluver

I feel like I need to watch this show guys


----------



## Doodle98

I called it. He is Peter Pan. Dun dun dun!


----------



## disneygirl520

grandfloluver said:


> I feel like I need to watch this show guys



You do. It's one of the very few shows I get into lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

the guy who plays Peter is four months older than me but he looks so young and adorable


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> the guy who plays Peter is four months older than me but he looks so young and adorable



I was just about to look up how old he was! Lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

lol n00ns


----------



## MickeyisBeast

disneygirl520 said:


> I was just about to look up how old he was! Lol



He just turned 18 this month! He looks younger than that though

And Henry looks so much older now


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> He just turned 18 this month! He looks younger than that though
> 
> And Henry looks so much older now



He did look really young. 

It's kind of bothering me that Henry looks so much older (not that they can do anything about that lol), I feel like when the show first started he was a cute little kid and now he looks all grown up.


----------



## scarscar93

I wish I had the time, energy, and motivation to go to the gym all at the same time.


----------



## disneygirl520

College. The struggle.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

wore green and camo today for the girl at my school who died. it was a sad day. everyone, everywhere was crying. our (amazing) principal had to gave a speech to us today about it and she looked like she was going to cry. guidance counselors and psychologists were brought in from other schools so that students could leave class whenever to go speak with them. teachers were so understandable and amazing today. we had a moment of silence.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

today, i got an instagram so that i could use it when i go to Disneyland omg. WE'RE STILL SO FAR OFF FROM OUR TRIP FRICK


----------



## disneygirl520

nerdylightbulb said:


> today, i got an instagram so that i could use it when i go to Disneyland omg. WE'RE STILL SO FAR OFF FROM OUR TRIP FRICK



What's your username?


----------



## nerdylightbulb

disneygirl520 said:


> What's your username?



horxns!!!


----------



## disneygirl520

nerdylightbulb said:


> horxns!!!



Bout to follow you!


----------



## grandfloluver

I have some black nail polish on with a Halloween design for my trip, and I love black nail polish on me. Like I have never used it before because I thought it was goth, but I actually think it is fierce lol


----------



## LondonUnderground

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKIhXi-yiw8

i love love love this song so much


----------



## LondonUnderground

british music in general >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i have to commit to a color for my bedroom today. SCREAMS


----------



## LondonUnderground

the more i think about it, the more i kinda don't really want to leave england
there are a lot of things here that are better than in america for reals
no guns


----------



## LondonUnderground

like in america you can't go and have afternoon tea at a fancy hotel with christmas carols being played on a piano with your family and go to fortnum's for pretty christmas decorations and food
that's only here


----------



## LondonUnderground

haha hannah do you realise that when you come here you can legally buy alcohol and loads of other things that i can't do yet lol weird


----------



## LondonUnderground

ayooooo teacher strike tomorrow so we have no school


----------



## LondonUnderground

they're planning to strike again on october 17th, works for me


----------



## nerdylightbulb

no but my brother has been living in a salmon colored room for almost 5 months u kno he's excited to move home next month

and by next month, i mean november


----------



## nerdylightbulb

my sister said she's gonna get me this because it's cute as h*ck and also purple like pm everything in my room is gonna be lol


----------



## nerdylightbulb

well... i mean, not everything. just my comforter, sheets, pillows, walls and chair lol.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

The Kardashian episode was about how they hate guns and I guess I just don't understand the big deal. I don't get why they don't want Bruce to have a gun in the house. Because of my dads job I've grown up not being fearful of a gun, I see them more as a helpful aid than anything.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Just slept for two hours and it was so good

But I actually have to eat dinner and take a shower and do homework now ugh


----------



## disneygirl520

11 hours of being at school is just too much especially when one class was at the hospital for a "field trip" I'm mentally exhausted.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Pee-Wee's Big Adventure is my favorite


----------



## grandfloluver

LondonUnderground said:
			
		

> haha hannah do you realise that when you come here you can legally buy alcohol and loads of other things that i can't do yet lol weird



bahahaha yes! I wouldn't do that just because my parents would flip a desk and my dad is going with me so hahaha but, honestly, without my i.d. most people can't tell I'm actually 18 because of my shortness and baby face-ness. You will find that out lol


----------



## grandfloluver

Everyone is always like Hannah you are so little aww and I never know if that's really good or not. I love being little most of the time, but it does have it's downfalls. Cute is the most common word I get thrown at me


----------



## grandfloluver

We have our government final tomorrow and well, our German foreign exchange student knew just as much or more about my government than my class did. 

Kinda embarrassing lol


----------



## grandfloluver

But lets not forget, at my school, last time I checked the Panama Canal is nothing more than a "big ditch" hehehehehehehe


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i already told my mom that when we go to europe i will legally be able to drink because all the countries we're going to the drinking age is 18 and she was down with that hahaha yes


----------



## disneygirl520

By golly I could watch Derek dance all day!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Somebody at my school made an anon twitter account and they're bashing all the "popular" kids

Where's my popcorn?


----------



## nerdylightbulb

we're gonna watch Peter Pan tonight yayyyy


----------



## scarscar93

_tomorrow_


----------



## disneygirl520

I made it all the way to third on 20 person game of falling chairs.


----------



## scarscar93

I just dumped way too many reblog drafts into my queue.

but it's finally almost spooky time


----------



## BK228

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> Somebody at my school made an anon twitter account and they're bashing all the "popular" kids
> 
> Where's my popcorn?



That happened my freshman year but with Facebook. The administration actually found the kid too. Props to them


----------



## LondonUnderground

MickeyisBeast said:


> The Kardashian episode was about how they hate guns and I guess I just don't understand the big deal. I don't get why they don't want Bruce to have a gun in the house. Because of my dads job I've grown up not being fearful of a gun, I see them more as a helpful aid than anything.



I don't understand why people need guns, personally
obviously because of your dad's job that's a different thing but I mean people who just lead normal lives. Maybe that's because I live somewhere where my friend's grandad has a gun because they live on a huge farm and he has to get his license renewed every 2 months and of he does something even slightly out of order his license gets taken away
We have very little gun crime here and it makes you feel safer walking around


----------



## LondonUnderground

Alcohol laws in the us are crazy strict. Your parents can give you alcohol in your house from age 5+


----------



## disneygirl520

HIMYM season 8 is on Netflix!! I'm overly excited.


----------



## scarscar93

disneygirl520 said:


> HIMYM season 8 is on Netflix!! I'm overly excited.



they've added new seasons of a bunch of shows! this is good reason to be excited.


----------



## I Am What I Am

and yet netflix still has not added season 4 of White Collar



also I think they got rid of a show I was planning on watching booo


----------



## disneygirl520

scarscar93 said:


> they've added new seasons of a bunch of shows! this is good reason to be excited.



Lol I've been waiting, season 9 started and I kept waiting for them to put it up!


----------



## scarscar93

I Am What I Am said:


> and yet netflix still has not added season 4 of White Collar
> 
> 
> 
> also I think they got rid of a show I was planning on watching booo



what show?

& I know that feeling. I think they had Seinfeld for a while but yanked it before I could start watching


----------



## I Am What I Am

scarscar93 said:


> what show?  & I know that feeling. I think they had Seinfeld for a while but yanked it before I could start watching



fullmetal alchemist.  But it's still up there so i think it's just netflix glitching


----------



## scarscar93

whyyyy can't i delete songs off my phone in itunes

this makes no sense


----------



## I Am What I Am

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/10/01/justin-bieber-great-wall-of-china_n_4022683.html


cackling


----------



## nerdylightbulb

womp


----------



## LondonUnderground

Falling by haim is pretty great


----------



## LondonUnderground

Gun by chvrches reminds me of summer


----------



## grandfloluver

I love kids okay


----------



## grandfloluver

I really relate to them so well. And they are so entertaining


----------



## grandfloluver

Woah you got my head in the clouds
Woah you got me thinking out loud 
The more you dream about me 
The more that I believe
That nothing's ever out of reach 
So dream, dream, dream <3


----------



## disneygirl520

My books are seriously every where, from the table to my room to my car. My life as a college student.


----------



## 1elle2

I have books everywhere in my room, and all over my house, but it has nothing to do with school.


----------



## disneygirl520

1elle2 said:


> I have books everywhere in my room, and all over my house, but it has nothing to do with school.



I have those books everywhere too. But yeah, these are stupid college textbooks.


----------



## 1elle2

disneygirl520 said:


> I have those books everywhere too. But yeah, these are stupid college textbooks.



My room is a mix of library, bed, desk, and class room.


----------



## disneygirl520

And I just don't understand this assignment.


----------



## disneygirl520

And now I have to study for a quiz and that just...


----------



## disneygirl520

Every once in a while someone will tell me that I'm going to be a great teacher, and that's honestly what keeps me going sometimes.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

it's not fun when your best friend gets a boyfriend and she goes from hanging out with you everyday, to spending every moment with him.

and when i do see her, half the time he's there too.


----------



## Doodle98

That awkward moment when a lot of what you watch on TV is cooking shows and you can't eat most of the food because it has meat in it, but you watch it anyways.....


----------



## disneygirl520

I've never used the word "struggle" so much in my entire life.


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> it's not fun when your best friend gets a boyfriend and she goes from hanging out with you everyday, to spending every moment with him.
> 
> and when i do see her, half the time he's there too.



I am pretty sure I'm about to enter that world too ugh


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> I am pretty sure I'm about to enter that world too ugh



Oh gosh

One best friend is ditching me for a boy and the other one is getting all comfy cozy with my boy


----------



## disneygirl520

I think I'm gonna be Venellope Von Schweetz for Halloween.


----------



## scarscar93

didn't die when i presented my paper

but still so much to be done

and omg so many people came to my work today, i've never heard of it being as busy as it was today


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> Oh gosh
> 
> One best friend is ditching me for a boy and the other one is getting all comfy cozy with my boy



Oh my word 

NO GIRL NO


----------



## grandfloluver

I really need to redo my nails before Friday


----------



## grandfloluver

I am so ready for Halloween and the Halloween party and ugh I'm just excited


----------



## grandfloluver

Our cheer run through is so cute this week. I mean it's vewy vewy cute. It's Elmer Fudd, so of course it's cute. 

WABBITS


----------



## disneygirl520

Let's play a game!
How much homework does Heather have? A whole lot.
How much does she care? Yeah...like not at all.


----------



## scarscar93

i have a crazy crapload of homework i've barely started because today was so eventful and i adskjdkjvdjkl


----------



## disneygirl520

I honestly don't have any idea what we're supposed to be learning in one of my classes.


----------



## I Am What I Am

i'm like 98% sure i'm going to MNSSHP again with some of my sorority sisters


----------



## grandfloluver

I have the worst luck with spills and messes in the cafeteria ending up on me.


----------



## disneygirl520

It's probably ironic that I want to teach and yet I dread going to school.


----------



## disneygirl520

On October third he asked me what day it was. It's October third.


----------



## LondonUnderground

I love Kensington and Chelsea so much, I literally don't even care how I have to get there but I will live in one of the townhouses off the kings road or kensington high street and I'll do my shopping at whole foods
I love watching families there why do I not have their life


----------



## LondonUnderground

I have been invited to my first sixth form party ahahaha yes and shockingly enough it's at a boy's house


----------



## scarscar93

aced my Spanish test

PRAISE


----------



## MickeyisBeast

my friends always make me invite the boys wow


----------



## MickeyisBeast

last kiss by taylor swift makes me cry and i don't know why


----------



## MickeyisBeast

my group is doing cano for our speech and we had to come up with a creative title and this boy was like "volCANO" and then he made this picture and i DIED and now it is our first slide on our powerpoint


----------



## MickeyisBeast

let me just say, if cano doesn't sign with the yankees again i am going to cry for 93284234 years

and also nearly all hope for the yankees will be gone because he's their best player.


----------



## disneygirl520

I need a birthday present for my 23 year old Disney loving brother.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

well, looks like i've finally completely finished applying to colleges.

except i'm taking the SAT again on saturday so my scores for that will be sent in right on time hooray. hopefully i do better. but my score is above the average scores of those accepted to all of the colleges i'm applying to.


----------



## R5Jedi

grandfloluver said:


> Woah you got my head in the clouds
> Woah you got me thinking out loud
> The more you dream about me
> The more that I believe
> That nothing's ever out of reach
> So dream, dream, dream <3



This is her best song


----------



## scarscar93

not making the mistake of putting my snapchat name on tumblr again


----------



## R5Jedi

I Am What I Am said:


> i'm like 98% sure i'm going to MNSSHP again with some of my sorority sisters



I'm going too!!! When are you going???


----------



## MickeyisBeast

my dad's letting me drive his Mustang to school tomorrow!

my honda is still my bby though


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I'M SO PISSED I FORGOT VAMPIRE DIARIES CAME ON TONIGHT WOW I MISSED IT WOW I'M SO DONE i hate everything


----------



## I Am What I Am

R5Jedi said:


> I'm going too!!! When are you going???



25th


----------



## MickeyisBeast

at this time in two weeks i'll be five hours away from new york


----------



## grandfloluver

I am about to cry because I am so excited about my trip in 48 hours omgomgomg


----------



## grandfloluver

This trip means so much to me this time. It could be one of my last times with my family in October.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> This trip means so much to me this time. It could be one of my last times with my family in October.



I'm expecting lots of texts and snapchats!


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> I'm expecting lots of texts and snapchats!



Oh I will! Definitely!


----------



## grandfloluver

I just am in one of those moods where I think I need to cry. And yes. This could be happy cry. I am not even that sad about anything lol I just am like ugh I don't wanna grow up


----------



## grandfloluver

Football game tomorrow night! It's away and I wish it was so at home


----------



## LondonUnderground

I'm like 99% sure I have at more than one point broken my pinky finger lol one of the last times being just before Christmas. I can't remember how but I did it in PE and I got an icepack from school and when I was at my friend's party the next night it was like triple the size and bruised but it happened before a few years ago so I didn't do anything about it and now my pinky looks slightly dented/sideways


----------



## MickeyisBeast

before school ended today, a lot of people paid one dollar to buy a balloon and then we released them all together. it was such a beautiful tribute for the girl that died one week ago. and all the money raised went towards paying for her funeral


----------



## MickeyisBeast

as i was walking back from lunch these boys were sitting on a bench in the commons area and one of them like "takes out" an imaginary fishing pole and acts like he's tossing in the line at me and then "reels me in" and i was just like oh my word what is going on


----------



## I Am What I Am

my English professor gave my class ideas on how to play a peak on the student body using the terrifying statue outside the library


----------



## disneygirl520

Camp this weekend with the 3rd-6th graders. I'm really excited to get away.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

FINALLY I GET TO WATCH LAST NIGHT'S THE VAMPIRE DIARIES!

first thirty seconds and i'm already pissed off everyone's having a grand old summer AND STEFAN IS STUCK AT THE BOTTOM OF A LAKE OKAY


----------



## disneygirl520

And since I won't have Internet when you leave. Have an amazing trip Hannah!!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

yeah damon's hot and i love the guy who plays him but how does anybody actually like damon and elena together? he tried to kill elena's brother, he compelled her best friend to do horrible things and then forget she did them, he tried to kill her best friend, he tried to kill his brother, he killed hundreds of innocent people, and he compelled elena to love him.

how is any of that okay?


----------



## LondonUnderground

remember when we used to play apples to apples lol memories


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## MickeyisBeast

Paul plays Silas soooo well.


----------



## LondonUnderground

i still find it a novelty when boys laugh at what i say
boys
GOD


----------



## R5Jedi

I keep trying to reblog and like stuff on here


----------



## LondonUnderground

lol bye tampa


----------



## scarscar93

LondonUnderground said:


> lol bye tampa



excuse you

(jk i can't be bothered to care about sports)


----------



## scarscar93

a really attractive guy joined my bio lab class today and he sits at my table

h
e
l
p


----------



## disneygirl520

Bye bye Internet.


----------



## scarscar93

first saturday in a few weeks where i haven't gone home

so weird

and aww no it's already been almost a month since rock the universe and night of joy happened

stop it, time


----------



## scarscar93

I need a Mary Sue test made for realistic fiction.

my main character is a college freshman film major, why the frick would she have wings or glowing eyes


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Hopefully I scored better in at least one of the sections in the SAT otherwise those 6 hours were for nothing.

Although there were a bunch of cute boys in the classroom I was in... So not totally worthless.


----------



## R5Jedi

I was watching the new promo for The Quarteback ep 5x13 at school........ It still doesn't seem real.


----------



## scarscar93




----------



## grandfloluver

Guys disney is so perfect 

I miss coming in October so much omg


----------



## grandfloluver

But they JUST NOW told us the grand Floridian was testing magic bands, so me and my family are like WUT. I know all about them, but I would've liked to know about it before hand because I am a planner


----------



## grandfloluver

I rode splash mountain today! And I sent this to Sarah and she concluded that the kid in front of my brother looks like a young Dylan Sprouse. It's scary. Lol  my brother said I looked like Miley Cyrus with my tongue out. Except my tongue isn't out. I do not like the Miley Cyrus pose. I wasn't even going for that. But DYLAN SPROUSE.


----------



## I Am What I Am

going to mnsshp and f&w with sorority sisters hell yes~


----------



## scarscar93

I want something from the Publix Deli.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i change my url, halloweenified my icon and gave myself a new theme with a Poe quote for a description and made a demon Niall pic for my sb. AND IT TOOK ME FOUR HOURS


----------



## MickeyisBeast

my dream last night was beyond strange


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Brad Haugen ‏@hoogs 3h
#sundayfacts tonite at midnight @justinbieber releases heartbreaker. then new music for 10wks. then believe movie. #MusicMondays #soonisnow
 Retweeted by Scooter Braun
Expand

I'm so excited!


----------



## scarscar93

how do i tactfully tell my dad i have a birthday list to pass along to his siblings

birthday and christmas are when i do most of my wardrobe upgrading and benefit most from being the only niece


----------



## I Am What I Am

scarscar93 said:


> how do i tactfully tell my dad i have a birthday list to pass along to his siblings  birthday and christmas are when i do most of my wardrobe upgrading and benefit most from being the only niece



"yo pops i gotta list for your siblings of stuff i want"


----------



## disneygirl520

I'm so tired!


----------



## scarscar93

I Am What I Am said:


> "yo pops i gotta list for your siblings of stuff i want"



+points for creativity


----------



## scarscar93

I'll have to work on my birthday.

ew


----------



## I Am What I Am

"I would say why are adults necessarily more worthy of being invited than kids?"

...because they are adults? and can be reasonably expected to act like adults? and hold adult conversations? 

like what children are automatically considered being absolutely worthy of being invited to a DISTANT RELATIVE'S WEDDING???


----------



## disneygirl520

I'm glad the kids from my church are perfectly comfortable with jumping on top of me and trying to make me fall.


----------



## scarscar93

_every school has one guy that doesnt wash his hair and kinda has a moustache but not really _

*war flashbacks*


----------



## CowboyErin

I keep discovering new bands I need to s t o p


----------



## CowboyErin

Some people just don't get that when my headphones are in I don't want to talk lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

The Man in the Iron Mask really freaked me out but also thoroughly intrigued me,  I need to watch it again.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i didn't even need to check if the pats won or not, all i had to do was go on twitter and see the excitement and knew they lost omg

you beat the panthers in the superbowl one time and suddenly everyone hates you


----------



## scarscar93

I never walk around campus without headphones & sunglasses or a person to talk to.

the lengths I'll go to in order to avoid certain people


----------



## disneygirl520

The actor playing Pan is really perfect.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

disneygirl520 said:


> The actor playing Pan is really perfect.



He looks just like how I imagine a live action Peter would look like! I love him


----------



## MickeyisBeast

The actor that plays Hook looks better when he's all Hook-afied with his eyeliner than he does normally omg

But still attractive either way


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> He looks just like how I imagine a live action Peter would look like! I love him



He's so good! I was one against the evil Peter Pan, but the way he plays him is crazy perfect.


----------



## disneygirl520

Once in Wonderland appears to have some eye candy too.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

disneygirl520 said:


> He's so good! I was one against the evil Peter Pan, but the way he plays him is crazy perfect.



He plays smug evil so well, I really want to hear his story!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

No wonder I love Once so much, it was made by the same people who made Lost!

That also explains why like half the cast on Once was on Lost lol


----------



## disneygirl520

My compare and contrast chart for class. Every once in a while I get a good idea.


----------



## LondonUnderground

I really want to go to New York one christmas my god


----------



## I Am What I Am

i think i might be in love oh my _god_


----------



## scarscar93

stacie orrico, my childhood favorite, is back

someone hold me


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i am in love with the dress i got for the wedding! it's so gorgeous


----------



## scarscar93

I'm going to do it. I'm going to start Breaking Bad.


----------



## I Am What I Am

I'm pretty close to cracking on breaking bad


----------



## grandfloluver

Our waiter at Via Napoli looked exactly like Johnny Manziel. Identical. My dad was like do you know who Johnny football is omg he obviously didnt lol


----------



## grandfloluver

I loved Via Napoli so much


----------



## MickeyisBeast

ahhhhh i got accepted into one of the colleges i applied to!!!!

such a big weight has been lifted off my shoulders, i have been sooo worried these past few months


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> ahhhhh i got accepted into one of the colleges i applied to!!!!
> 
> such a big weight has been lifted off my shoulders, i have been sooo worried these past few months



Congratulations!!


----------



## scarscar93

MickeyisBeast said:


> ahhhhh i got accepted into one of the colleges i applied to!!!!
> 
> such a big weight has been lifted off my shoulders, i have been sooo worried these past few months



Congrats!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

disneygirl520 said:


> Congratulations!!





scarscar93 said:


> Congrats!



thanks!


----------



## I Am What I Am

Tyler Oakley is so gross


----------



## scarscar93

I feel...changed...after watching the first episode.


----------



## disneygirl520

I just spent way too much time on myvmk.


----------



## I Am What I Am

why are feeling so confusing i don't want them i don't want to be in love s t o p


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

everytime i say im coming back i forget about this place

i need to remember


----------



## CowboyErin

MickeyisBeast said:


> ahhhhh i got accepted into one of the colleges i applied to!!!!
> 
> such a big weight has been lifted off my shoulders, i have been sooo worried these past few months



Congratulations!


----------



## disneygirl520

I spend too much time collecting shells on myvmk.


----------



## CowboyErin

disneygirl520 said:


> I just spent way too much time on myvmk.



my life


----------



## CowboyErin

disneygirl520 said:


> I spend too much time collecting shells on myvmk.



again, my life haha


----------



## disneygirl520

CowboyErin said:


> my life



Are you on now?


----------



## CowboyErin

disneygirl520 said:


> Are you on now?



Yeah  we should meet up!


----------



## disneygirl520

CowboyErin said:


> Yeah  we should meet up!



Ok, I'll log in. Pick a meeting place!


----------



## CowboyErin

disneygirl520 said:


> Ok, I'll log in. Pick a meeting place!



Okay  how about like Fantasyland in the Sky or something?


----------



## disneygirl520

CowboyErin said:


> Okay  how about like Fantasyland in the Sky or something?



Okay, be there soon!


----------



## nerdylightbulb

all i care about is Disneyland. i tried to care about other things, but i can't wait until Disneyland!!!!!!

and there's still soooo long wth


----------



## scarscar93

Today I heard that a chapter of Delta Gamma might be launching at my school next year and it's kinda tempting to try and join just so I could be sorority sisters with Julia Louis-Dreyfus


----------



## MickeyisBeast

CowboyErin said:


> Congratulations!



thanks!!



disneygirl520 said:


> I spend too much time collecting shells on myvmk.



same


----------



## CowboyErin

MickeyisBeast said:


> same



What's your name on there?


----------



## LondonUnderground

I'm actually really surprised right now but I actually quite like both Miley Cyrus's new album and justin bieber's new song


----------



## MickeyisBeast

kermit singing wrecking ball is the best



CowboyErin said:


> What's your name on there?



Sarah.R


----------



## MickeyisBeast

LondonUnderground said:


> I'm actually really surprised right now but I actually quite like both Miley Cyrus's new album and justin bieber's new song



DON'T EVEN GET ME STARTED ON HEARTBREAKER I AM OBSESSED

and for like the next 10 weeks he's going to release a new song every monday aka i'm in heaven rn


----------



## Experiment113

I'm so excited for Frozen! I can't wait!  I wish Disney would put out more trailers for it!


----------



## grandfloluver

I actually like most of Miley's clean songs on her new album


----------



## I Am What I Am

I'm still not sure what Frozen is about but I know that at least two of the animators are sexist and gross so


----------



## scarscar93

ugh I can't find my favorite pair of earrings and I'm starting to get scared that I threw them out on accident.


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> ahhhhh i got accepted into one of the colleges i applied to!!!!
> 
> such a big weight has been lifted off my shoulders, i have been sooo worried these past few months



Congrats Sarah!!


----------



## grandfloluver

I haven't applied to any colleges yet. I am scared to I think ahh it frightens me very much


----------



## I Am What I Am

my little brother applied to college today


wow


----------



## scarscar93

I hate losing things.


----------



## I Am What I Am

today i admitted i was in love with my best friend and my brother applied to college



Big day for the I Am What I Am siblings


----------



## disneygirl520

I got my jacket for my Venellope costume!


----------



## disneygirl520

grandfloluver said:


> I haven't applied to any colleges yet. I am scared to I think ahh it frightens me very much



You'll be okay. The whole process is just kind of scary.


----------



## I Am What I Am

i only applied to 1 college back in the day 



they sent me the "we've received your deposit" letter before the "you're accepted" letter


----------



## disneygirl520

Yeah, I only applied to the college I go to.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> Congrats Sarah!!



Thanks!



grandfloluver said:


> I haven't applied to any colleges yet. I am scared to I think ahh it frightens me very much



It's just stressful lol, my counselor gave me my letter of recommendation for my final school yesterday so now I'm completely done applying, it feels so good once it's over lol


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

I've submitted my art portfolio to atleast 5 colleges already

and only one got back to me, which im happy about though~


----------



## scarscar93

My brother found my earrings this makes me so happy.

I applied to five colleges and got accepted into four. One kept conveniently not receiving my recommendation and since it didn't cost much to apply I just gave up on them.

Tho I don't know why I still applied there even after learning it was one of the most weed-friendly schools in the country.


----------



## disneygirl520

Wish me luck on this test!


----------



## LondonUnderground

Ahhhh I'll be applying to uni this time next year, slightly terrifying


----------



## LondonUnderground

And this is how it starts


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

going to do the boys soccer game pep band today 

but it's chilly outside dang~


----------



## scarscar93

It feels so good to get back in a creative groove when it comes to writing.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

my halloween costume is really cute


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i meant to write a short rp starter for someone and accidentally went double the length i wanted to because i had a lot of feelings for my character. whoops


----------



## scarscar93

looks like I'll be going to Charleston for a few days next week


----------



## disneygirl520

Why would you even post that on Facebook? Are you just trying to cause trouble!


----------



## I Am What I Am

no mom, I'm not going to make a dish that takes an hour or more to make for dinner. I have been up since 6:30am. I left my house at 7:20am and didn't get back until like 6. I have been in classes all day, which is exhausting, and I am a depressive introvert who is constantly forced to be outgoing which is REALLY exhausting. Also you didn't even ask me to make it until almost nine so yeah no. I'm not making it,


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

rain? i dont think so

don't even try to ruin my senior night or my saturday band competition


----------



## scarscar93

got an 84 on my Spanish midterm 

awwwwwwwwwwwww yeaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## R5Jedi

Mickeysgirl34 said:


> rain? i dont think so
> 
> don't even try to ruin my senior night or my saturday band competition



I have competition thus weekend too..... I have to wake up at 3:00 am, ughhhhh


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i made one of those shirts with the cut out skull on the back for my halloween costume and yeaaaaaaaah it looks so good


----------



## MickeyisBeast

our homecoming theme is HIGH SCHOOL MUSICAL

and for the halftime show every grade level performs a song and seniors get the best one WE'RE ALL IN THIS TOGETHER

i am so excited omg


----------



## R5Jedi

MickeyisBeast said:


> our homecoming theme is HIGH SCHOOL MUSICAL
> 
> and for the halftime show every grade level performs a song and seniors get the best one WE'RE ALL IN THIS TOGETHER
> 
> i am so excited omg



OHMYGOSH that is awesome!!!! Ours was the great gatsby, ughhh


----------



## R5Jedi

Got my MagicBand in the mail, really excited to try it out.... It's blue and I don't know why that makes me extremely happy but it does


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i had the best pair of Nike’s that i got about four years ago before the fire that were super comfortable and i haven’t found a pair of shoes that i’ve liked as much since and i just found them online. jesus loves me.


----------



## disneygirl520

My best friend is in town this weekend! I'm in need of one of his hugs so badly!


----------



## grandfloluver

I DO NOT WANT TO COME HOME TOMORROW. I WANT TO STAY HERE FOREVER. *inserts the crying rivers emoji*


----------



## grandfloluver

This is the first time ever everyone in my family wants to stay.


----------



## grandfloluver

R5Jedi said:
			
		

> Got my MagicBand in the mail, really excited to try it out.... It's blue and I don't know why that makes me extremely happy but it does



I just tested the magic bands during my trip this week. I wasn't looking forward to them at first, but they are really nice and easier to plan that way. And we doubled up on paper fast passes and the magic+ ones since it's still in testing mode.


----------



## disneygirl520

grandfloluver said:


> This is the first time ever everyone in my family wants to stay.



Glad you had a good trip!


----------



## grandfloluver

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Glad you had a good trip!



I had a blast! It was such a nice getaway. But Disney always is lol


----------



## grandfloluver

our video is going to slay though 

I don't know if it will be better than our first, but it will definitely be just as good


----------



## scarscar93

no matter how much I accomplish tonight, I am going to bed by 1:30.


----------



## I Am What I Am

I didn't quite finish studying but I'm going to bed at 11:45 anyway because I have to get up at 6:30am


----------



## scarscar93

why have a midterm on wednesday and still insist on having class the friday before break

blergh


----------



## I Am What I Am

classes better go by fast tomorrow because I want to have the rest of my day free


----------



## scarscar93

this essay has to be at least five pages

I'm about to start the third body paragraph, and I'm almost done with the second page

then tomorrow I'll go back and add the intro and conclusion and hopefully it'll all work out

I can't be bothered with this. Fall break starts tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## scarscar93

passive aggressive gif use earlier in this thread is giving me a srs giggle fit


----------



## I Am What I Am

i hate the freshmen at my school so much omg

they are seriously the worst


like by the 3 week mark at least 4 of them had been kicked out and the reslife people had to have a conference with them, something that they almost never do and im in a class with a bunch of them and they just refuse to do work they are the wORST


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

senior night tonight so excited! 

my section made all of the seniors t-shirts with random catchphrases that we love with the first letter of our last names and mine was "cray" for "gurl why you ackin' so cray cray" from gravity falls omg but i haven't said it since last year.

hopefully, the weather won't be too bad, only a small amount of rain is coming. i'm going out to pizza with the other seniors before the game starts. can't wait.


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

huh, even though my sister just moved to philly, she's going back to florida

apparently, she got in contact with disney about a job in downtown disney and she'll be going back around november
that means...trip next year. aw yeeeahhh.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I discovered that the freshmen's motto today is "class of 20(17) SWAG" and I laughed and told them it was funny and they were like "what's so funny about it?"

I offended them because apparently they are 100% serious about their "swag" and apparently swag is "nothing to laugh about"


----------



## I Am What I Am

literally nothing this semester has gone my way and I'm starting to get a little frustrated and I'm trying to stay positive so I don't end up trapped in a pit of depression and self loathing like i usually would but it's getting hard


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I just got accepted into my number one college!!


----------



## nerdylightbulb

MickeyisBeast said:


> I just got accepted into my number one college!!



congrats!!!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

nerdylightbulb said:


> congrats!!!



thanks!


----------



## scarscar93

MickeyisBeast said:


> I just got accepted into my number one college!!



Congrats!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

scarscar93 said:


> Congrats!



thank you!


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> I just got accepted into my number one college!!



Congratulations Sarah!


----------



## disneygirl520

I get to see my best friend tomorrow!!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

disneygirl520 said:


> Congratulations Sarah!



Thank you!!


----------



## disneygirl520

If something has the words horror, fear, or haunted in it you can count me OUT.


----------



## CowboyErin

MickeyisBeast said:


> I just got accepted into my number one college!!



Yay! Congrats! 



disneygirl520 said:


> If something has the words horror, fear, or haunted in it you can count me OUT.



Same here


----------



## grandfloluver

It was FREEZING at the game tonight! Especially coming from 85 degree weather


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> I just got accepted into my number one college!!



Congrats Sarah! You perf~


----------



## MickeyisBeast

CowboyErin said:


> Yay! Congrats!



Thanks!!!



grandfloluver said:


> Congrats Sarah! You perf~



Thanks Hannah


----------



## disneygirl520

Sarah, did you watch OUAT in Wonderland?


----------



## MickeyisBeast

disneygirl520 said:


> Sarah, did you watch OUAT in Wonderland?



Yes! Well, I watched most of it, I fell asleep during the middle of it and I guess when I woke up I didn't rewind it back far enough, oops. I read a recap of the episode to see what I missed

All I can say is Cyrus is some nice eye candy. And I love Jafar, mainly because the actor who plays him is one of my favorites


----------



## MickeyisBeast

st louis going all the way this year I CAN FEEL IT


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> Yes! Well, I watched most of it, I fell asleep during the middle of it and I guess when I woke up I didn't rewind it back far enough, oops. I read a recap of the episode to see what I missed
> 
> All I can say is Cyrus is some nice eye candy. And I love Jafar, mainly because the actor who plays him is one of my favorites



I just watched it this morning. I can't decide how I feel about it. I'm loving the eye candy, but it just seemed like something was...off. I can't put my finger on it though, but I'll watch next episode.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

disneygirl520 said:


> I just watched it this morning. I can't decide how I feel about it. I'm loving the eye candy, but it just seemed like something was...off. I can't put my finger on it though, but I'll watch next episode.



I agree, I'm going to probably keep watching, but I think I'm just confused.

It's not as good as OUAT


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> I agree, I'm going to probably keep watching, but I think I'm just confused.
> 
> It's not as good as OUAT



I'm not really sure I like the way Alice is being played, and I felt like they were trying to tell too much of her story within the first episode.


----------



## disneygirl520

My best friend, oh how I love him.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

disneygirl520 said:


> I'm not really sure I like the way Alice is being played, and I felt like they were trying to tell too much of her story within the first episode.



I don't really like the actress playing Alice, I thought the young Alice was perfect, but the grown up Alice, not so much.


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> I don't really like the actress playing Alice, I thought the young Alice was perfect, but the grown up Alice, not so much.



Exactly. Young Alice was perfect.


----------



## LondonUnderground

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/made-in-chelsea/videos/all/exclusive-just-another-day-in-chelsea

literally the best tv show ever
mondaymondaymonday


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i hate race weekend.

we have race weekend twice a year and i dread it. luckily where i need to go today won't get me stuck in traffic!


----------



## LondonUnderground

alcs starts tonight

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOrLNHbEzMg


----------



## I Am What I Am

I got my preordered copy of the new pokemon game today yay


but I don't have a system to play it on lol frick


----------



## grandfloluver

I sold a painting today I whipped out in 4 hours for $45. Not bad considering I thought it would be about $5. I always underestimate myself


----------



## grandfloluver

I wish it was this time last week ahh


----------



## grandfloluver

I don't wanna go into drama and sing and embarrass myself omg I am not spectacular or anything


----------



## grandfloluver

I am so insecure about my singing voice I don't know. I sing all the time at home but in public....uhhhh


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i was lint rolling my pants and Annabel Lee sat in front of me and wouldn't leave until i used it on her omg


----------



## grandfloluver

Catherine your animal pictures on Instagram absolutely crack me up oh my gosh


----------



## disneygirl520

I. Am. Heated.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Boys are typically confusing and stupid.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

My best friend and I went shopping in the city today and we were near the university so there were sooooooo many college boys around us it was INSANE. They were everywhere


----------



## scarscar93

grandfloluver said:


> Catherine your animal pictures on Instagram absolutely crack me up oh my gosh



My cat is an amusing little jerk so I can't take complete credit for the material.

and omg the number of tries it took to get a somewhat decent shot of that dog in the hat last night.


----------



## disneygirl520

Please oh please can I see my best friend one more time today before he leaves.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I just have to survive four more days of school and then I'm off to NY


----------



## MickeyisBeast

currently listening to michael buble christmas music just because it makes me happy


----------



## Doodle98

My orchestra teacher got to work with Buble. She enjoys bragging about it. She isn't a normal teacher.


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

just one of those boring sundays~

but my parents said we might go down to the shore tomorrow yayyy


----------



## disneygirl520

Goodbye best friend. See you at Thanksgiving.


----------



## grandfloluver

I am staring the very long process that is video editing


----------



## LondonUnderground

Finally found tswift's perfume today and it smelled amazing


----------



## MickeyisBeast

In love with ouat peter


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> In love with ouat peter



Same. He's so good!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Yesssss another new Bieber song comes out tonight


----------



## disneygirl520

I can't decide if I like this Tinkerbell actress or not...


----------



## MickeyisBeast

THERE'S DISNEY PRINCESS LITTLE PEOPLE AND A CASTLE FOR THEM

I was obsessed with Little People when I was little, I would line all of them up against my headboard on my bed in the order of how I liked them every single night. I would have killed to have Disney Little People and a castle that makes them speak


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> THERE'S DISNEY PRINCESS LITTLE PEOPLE AND A CASTLE FOR THEM
> 
> I was obsessed with Little People when I was little, I would line all of them up against my headboard on my bed in the order of how I liked them every single night. I would have killed to have Disney Little People and a castle that makes them speak



Seriously my exact thought as the commercial played. I wish I had one.


----------



## grandfloluver

The thought of school tomorrow gives me shivers


----------



## disneygirl520

After procrastinating doing my homework all day I finally sit down to get it done and suddenly get a throbbing headache. I don't think it's going to get done.


----------



## scarscar93

Charleston is def one of the world's most Instagram-friendly cities


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Another high school in our county made this huge, gigantic poster for my school in memory of the girl who passed away the other week.

And now I just heard a boy from their school was ?shot and killed?

I hope we do something for them like they did for us.


----------



## disneygirl520

I just walked into the lounge area and waved at this guy thinking I knew him. He stared blankly back at me. Needless to say it was not the guy I thought it was. Sorry sir.


----------



## LondonUnderground

annie mac presents 2013 is the best album ever


----------



## LondonUnderground

I really want them to find Madeleine McCann like I need closure lol I was 10 when she went missing how weird. I hope this crimewatch programme will give new leads


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I just woke up from a nap, except I forgot I had taken a nap and when I woke up I thought it was 6:20 tomorrow morning and that I was late for school so I put my clothes on and threw my makeup in my bag and then realized my phone said it was still Monday... Oops...

Not sure how I didn't realize when I was getting changed and saw I was wearing jeans... Or that it's still light out outside..


----------



## MickeyisBeast

New rule I am no longer allowed to take naps


----------



## scarscar93

MickeyisBeast said:


> I just woke up from a nap, except I forgot I had taken a nap and when I woke up I thought it was 6:20 tomorrow morning and that I was late for school so I put my clothes on and threw my makeup in my bag and then realized my phone said it was still Monday... Oops...
> 
> Not sure how I didn't realize when I was getting changed and saw I was wearing jeans... Or that it's still light out outside..



oh gosh that's happened to me before. it's the worst.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

scarscar93 said:


> oh gosh that's happened to me before. it's the worst.



i was half way down the stairs when i realized it's not tomorrow lol. thank goodness none of my family saw me, i'm sure they wouldn't stop making fun of me for days.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Halloweentown is on!


----------



## grandfloluver

I am 3/4 done with our trip video! Only has taken 7 hours pshhhh


----------



## grandfloluver

Our English teacher dyed her hair dark brown and it looks black. She is tiny anyways, but now she looks JUST LIKE EDNA FROM THE INCREDIBLES LOLOL


----------



## grandfloluver

Well I am the one and only single bff again. Actually a few of my other friends don't have boyfriends, but when it is your best friend it kind of changes everything when they get sucked up into everything else and you are just standing there like wut


----------



## disneygirl520

I think Dancing with the Stars purposely saves Derek for the end.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I was reading the Gossip Girl Wikipedia page and now I regret doing that... I'm only on season 2 so I just ruined everything for myself WHY now I know who gossip girl is


----------



## disneygirl520

I just want to not be sick anymore!


----------



## I Am What I Am

the gossip girl reveal was literally the funniest thing that's ever happened to me and I don't even watch the show


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Next week is spirit week and when I asked my best friend if we were being twins on twin day she told me no, she's being twins with her boyfriend...

Maybe it's just me but twin day is a best friend thing not something you do with your boyfriend... Probably overreacting but having your best friend pick someone else over you hurts.


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> Next week is spirit week and when I asked my best friend if we were being twins on twin day she told me no, she's being twins with her boyfriend...
> 
> Maybe it's just me but twin day is a best friend thing not something you do with your boyfriend... Probably overreacting but having your best friend pick someone else over you hurts.



That's goofy. I'm sorry.


----------



## disneygirl520

Today. I went to close a door so I could get by, it opened and I ran straight into the edge of it. I don't know how my glasses didn't break.


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> Next week is spirit week and when I asked my best friend if we were being twins on twin day she told me no, she's being twins with her boyfriend...
> 
> Maybe it's just me but twin day is a best friend thing not something you do with your boyfriend... Probably overreacting but having your best friend pick someone else over you hurts.



GURL I FEEL YA. I am moving into second priority under the boyfriend


----------



## grandfloluver

Guys I made my Disney video from last week! Check it out!

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=RG1LKCK2bc8&feature=c4-feed-u


----------



## I Am What I Am

I had a dream that I died at exactly 6:32 pm and like i was destined to die at 6:32pm on a certain day in all realities so we had to try and find one where I didn't


----------



## disneygirl520

I hate technology!!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> Guys I made my Disney video from last week! Check it out!
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=RG1LKCK2bc8&feature=c4-feed-u



I love it! So cute!


----------



## disneygirl520

Bought to watch Toy Story of Terror.


----------



## scarscar93

the characters sound slightly off in TSoT. Maybe it's just been too long since I've watched the movies, tho.

still can't watch TS3 without crying.


----------



## disneygirl520

Combat Carl never gives up


----------



## scarscar93

why didn't my childhood have a toy story halloween special


----------



## disneygirl520

scarscar93 said:


> why didn't my childhood have a toy story halloween special



Right!


----------



## scarscar93

u go jessie


----------



## scarscar93

aww frick tho bonnie's mom was gonna call the cops on that guy


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> I love it! So cute!



Thanks Sarah!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I went to the baseball game tonight and all the parents were happy to see me and kept asking how I've been and about my brothers.

Ahhh how I've missed hanging out with the parents all summer long. But I'm a soccer sibling now.


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> Guys I made my Disney video from last week! Check it out!
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=RG1LKCK2bc8&feature=c4-feed-u



I love it!


----------



## disneygirl520

Today is my four year anniversary at my job


----------



## nerdylightbulb

if something gets in the way of my Disney trip again, i am not going to be happy


----------



## scarscar93

Michael Scott and David Brent cold open

omg


----------



## nerdylightbulb

did they change tumblr or is it just me


----------



## MickeyisBeast

It's such a long drive to new york. We'll get there at 4 am ew


----------



## scarscar93

nerdylightbulb said:


> did they change tumblr or is it just me



I noticed the change too.

At least it isn't wildly different.


----------



## grandfloluver

Tomorrow is Friday! yesh~


----------



## grandfloluver

And my parents won't let me take one of my younger bffz to the movies an hour and about ten minutes away because I haven't drove much. Well, I kinda need experience, so that's stupid. I see both sides but gosh


----------



## grandfloluver

My US history teacher says Miley Cyrus is a role model for a women's prison omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

In NJ you cant pump your own gas... Interesting


----------



## MickeyisBeast

In New York, concrete jungle where dreams are made


----------



## scarscar93

i am so tired omg

this break has been the opposite of relaxing


----------



## disneygirl520

The last hour I spend at the preschool is nap time. By the end I feel so tired.


----------



## CowboyErin

All I've done today is go to class and clean


----------



## LondonUnderground

midnight city is still a great song
made in chelsea


----------



## CowboyErin

All I want to do is update my avatar is that too much to ask :b


----------



## LondonUnderground

i've been spending so much time at school recently
i will be a prefect


----------



## LondonUnderground

the eurostar to paris is £33 and it takes 2 hours
i might see if some of my friends want to go at christmas


----------



## LondonUnderground

gaaaaaaaaaah i don't know how people can't have passports. 
i think the only time i haven't had a passport is when i was young enough to not need one... 
according to my flight diary i've flown around the world 2.2 times when you add the distances of my flights together not including my trips next week and in november and the many flights back and forth from belfast about 5 times a year for 10 years


----------



## scarscar93

I don't have a passport but I'll need to get one in the near future if my school goes through with the trip abroad accompanying the Jane Austen course my friends and I plan to take.


----------



## CowboyErin

Yay it worked!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I don't have a passport because when we went to Canada back then all you needed was your birth certificate

But I'll need one for when I go to Europe in the spring


----------



## MickeyisBeast

The city at night is sooooo beautiful! Have to wait until sunday to go explore, we've been so busy with all this wedding stuff

My goal is to find a Yankees lanyard for my keys.


----------



## scarscar93

CowboyErin said:


> Yay it worked!



omg it's so cute


----------



## CowboyErin

scarscar93 said:


> omg it's so cute



thanks!


----------



## CowboyErin

I wish they had purple magicbands D:


----------



## grandfloluver

I am so glad I got my video fixed for phones lol that really aggravates me


----------



## grandfloluver

Guys ut beat south carolina oh my gosh it's a party hardy time


----------



## LondonUnderground

this time next week i'll be in denmark wooooooOOOOoooooooOOOO


----------



## LondonUnderground

oh my gosh i'm listening to old disney channel movie soundtracks

i'm on cheetah girls 2... i used to know the dance to the party's just begun i literally used to watch that film like 3x a week


----------



## MickeyisBeast

You know youre at an Italian wedding when dessert is canolis yuuuuuuuuuum


----------



## grandfloluver

LondonUnderground said:
			
		

> oh my gosh i'm listening to old disney channel movie soundtracks
> 
> i'm on cheetah girls 2... i used to know the dance to the party's just begun i literally used to watch that film like 3x a week



omg I love the cheetah girls 2 soundtrack. I loved cheetah girls 1 and 2 and then I just kinda sat through cheetah girls 3. I think it's because raven left but I don't know lol


----------



## grandfloluver

I don't really understand this Jonas brothers drama


----------



## MickeyisBeast

New York weddings man these people dont mess around. We don't have weddings like this back home. I want my wedding to be a NY wedding, it's officially the only way to go.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Taking the train into Manhattan tomorrow!!


----------



## scarscar93

*notices all cute boys working at publix*

*feels like a cougar when i realize they're all probably younger than me*


----------



## disneygirl520

I think this is only the second time in four years I have left work early.


----------



## grandfloluver

I attract so many sophomore boys I can't even 

Like I don't even know what to do just because. I guess that is a good problem to have


----------



## grandfloluver

I am still so hyped over Tennessee's football game. We may not be too bad after all 
#brickbybrick


----------



## disneygirl520

But my head is just throbbing.


----------



## scarscar93

andy how do you accidentally solve stanley's sudoku


----------



## LondonUnderground

Weeeeeeeee are the champions my friieeend, and we'llllll keep on fiiightinnnggg till the eeeennnnd


----------



## MickeyisBeast

We're going to see the 9/11 memorial today. I haven't seen it yet, prob gonna cry


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Everyone's accents here are a+


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Can you believe I haven't been to the new Yankee Stadium yet

Outrageous


----------



## disneygirl520

240 days until Disney


----------



## scarscar93

turns out the guy my mom tried to set up with me is gay

i knew it never would have worked


----------



## I Am What I Am

when we go to MNSSHP on friday it's supposed to be in the 70s/50s

you know what that means



CHOCOLATE


----------



## grandfloluver

I feel like this year I have a whole new set of friends who actually appreciate me more than my old ones did. Hmm. Weird.


----------



## grandfloluver

And I didn't even do anything for new friends. I just gained more friends


----------



## scarscar93

I think I've outdone myself for new items to be brought back to school that I didn't take home with me.


----------



## disneygirl520

I am totally addicted to myvmk.


----------



## scarscar93

that's how you do the michael scarn


----------



## CowboyErin

can't wait for disney omg i'm pumped


----------



## MickeyisBeast

New York is so hype right now because jets beat the patriots!

I don't ever want to leave


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i got these shoes today and i love them so much and i'm so happy because i HATE TENNIS SHOES AND I THOUGHT I'D END UP GETTING SOME UGLY ONES


----------



## disneygirl520

Hannah, I showed my mom your Zayn picture you posted on instagram. Her immediate reaction was "can she paint me something for my room?" lol they've been searching for artwork forever.


----------



## scarscar93

I could get ahead on my homework...or I could watch Breaking Bad.


----------



## grandfloluver

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Hannah, I showed my mom your Zayn picture you posted on instagram. Her immediate reaction was "can she paint me something for my room?" lol they've been searching for artwork forever.



awwwwwwww hahahaha I actually sell stuff like that all the time lol it wouldn't be much different to paint it and ship it! 

I am way too proud of that zayn painting lol


----------



## disneygirl520

grandfloluver said:


> awwwwwwww hahahaha I actually sell stuff like that all the time lol it wouldn't be much different to paint it and ship it!
> 
> I am way too proud of that zayn painting lol



You should be proud! It's so cool! I don't  really know what they're looking for, but can you paint just about anything?


----------



## disneygirl520

This season of Once!


----------



## grandfloluver

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> You should be proud! It's so cool! I don't  really know what they're looking for, but can you paint just about anything?



yeah pretty much. With a certain type of paint, I can do most anything. I think that a person is probably the hardest thing to do.


----------



## grandfloluver

Peyton Manning is the legit bomb


----------



## disneygirl520

grandfloluver said:


> yeah pretty much. With a certain type of paint, I can do most anything. I think that a person is probably the hardest thing to do.



I don't think they'd want a person. Could you email me some of the things you've painted? So my mom could see.


----------



## scarscar93

making the cape to my halloween costume is totally productive, right?


----------



## I Am What I Am

" -----reblogged your photoset
I never cried during this part..Weird huh?"


did i ask for your input


----------



## scarscar93

I love Michael and Holly together but I don't love that now Michael is leaving.

this was a mistake to watch before class


----------



## MickeyisBeast

currently eating lunch at earl of sandwich ...in Maryland


----------



## disneygirl520

I am so sick. I've made it my goal to make it to two out of my five classes.


----------



## LondonUnderground

so we're going to the world series
even if we don't win i'm so god damn proud of that team i love them so much. this is the first time they've made the playoffs since i first went to a game in 2010 and if they can go all the way... it would be amazing


----------



## CowboyErin

MickeyisBeast said:


> currently eating lunch at earl of sandwich ...in Maryland



I love Earl of Sandwich I bet it's just as good in Maryland as it is in Disney


----------



## scarscar93

I only bothered with a costume this year for the contest my school does at Spooky Bingo.

I just wish I could remember what the prize was. But hey, if last year's winner was a store-bought costume I have a chance with mine.


----------



## LondonUnderground

oh my god. they actually have a montage to started from the bottom
that's perfect haha


----------



## LondonUnderground

our friends emigrated to texas 4 years ago and they're in bible belt land and apparently it's still really different for them
it's weird how what some of you think is normal is so weird to people here


----------



## MickeyisBeast

CowboyErin said:


> I love Earl of Sandwich I bet it's just as good in Maryland as it is in Disney



it was really good! They didnt have all the sandwiches that they do in Disney, but it was still amazing. I want one in NC


----------



## scarscar93

omg will ferrell is playing michael's replacement

too crazy, since steve carell lost a spot on snl to him


----------



## grandfloluver

I want to harmonize in one of our wizard of oz songs so bad ugh I just need to work with my partner 

It has been so long since I've harmonized with anyone


----------



## grandfloluver

Reading the infernal devices and oh boy


----------



## grandfloluver

Looking back at avatar, I constantly wonder why I didn't like Zuko and didn't ship him with Katara


----------



## scarscar93

cuties


----------



## I Am What I Am

ugh Zuko/Katara that ship i sailed so hard and in the end it didn't even matter





 we could have had it alllllllllll


----------



## scarscar93

my friend is insisting i start watching avatar with the promise of abundant character development but i don't think she understands how many shows i've added to my netflix queue and not yet started


----------



## disneygirl520

Senior year I did a research project on why pageants are detrimental. Yet Toddlers and Tiaras is my guilty pleasure.


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## I Am What I Am

scarscar93 said:


> my friend is insisting i start watching avatar with the promise of abundant character development but i don't think she understands how many shows i've added to my netflix queue and not yet started



if you ever do get a chance, you should watch ATLA because that show has some GORGEOUS character development, especially with Zuko


----------



## disneygirl520

I scheduled for class at 8 and then fell back asleep for 3 hours.


----------



## scarscar93

Erin Hannon gets me on a spiritual level.


----------



## scarscar93

survived Michael Scott's last episode


----------



## scarscar93

wow gabe and ryan became the worst quickly enough


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Today was twin day so that was fun  but tomorrow is pajama day aka my favorite day

Tempted to wear my 1D pajamas but I'm not sure. My blue plaid ones are far more comfy, I'll probably wear those with my 1D pajama shirt... We shall see


----------



## LondonUnderground

Rainbow and a beautiful sunset over Fenway tonight, and the rainbow ended on the 'b strong' pattern in centre field. If any city is deserving of the WS this year, it's boston


----------



## grandfloluver

PLL in less than 30 minutes ahhh


----------



## I Am What I Am

what the heck why is nothing going my way this semester???


----------



## scarscar93

i'd be okay with occasionally just getting paid in urban outfitters gift cards


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Missed PLL tonight ):

But it's okay because boys + soccer = yes


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Goal in life: be Blair Waldorf


----------



## scarscar93

josh peck on the mindy project

omg


----------



## grandfloluver

I don't really like ravenswood. It's scary and when it's not its freaky and sorta uninteresting idk


----------



## grandfloluver

New demi song!!! 

And it's from frozen, so win-win


----------



## disneygirl520

For some reason I can't schedule for an ONLINE class because I am "not at the main campus." IT'S ONLINE! Who cares if I'm at a branch campus!?


----------



## I Am What I Am

oh man we don't register for classes until late November



I DONT EVEN KNOW WHAT TO TAKE.


----------



## disneygirl520

I have no idea why we register so early! It's unnecessary!


----------



## scarscar93

Today I sign up for a time to meet with my adviser next week to discuss my classes for next semester.

I'm kinda glad I go to a small school with few classes because I'm not so overwhelmed by options.

i may or may not have an excel spreadsheet planning each semester from next spring until my senior year


----------



## MickeyisBeast

st louis' twitter account for the cardinals has me rolling
THEY ARE SO SASSY

the cardinals are tied with the cubs for my second favorite team. i've been to both of their stadiums and seen both of them play and just UGH awesome. nearly as awesome as my boys but not as quite


----------



## LondonUnderground

three free periods tomorrow and 1913 themed day and then centenary school birthday and a half day on friday, then denmark on saturday morning
yayyayayay


----------



## LondonUnderground

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hlUUoIUJL8E

this video never fails to bring me to tears
it reminds me so much of that awful week


----------



## LondonUnderground

weepin


----------



## scarscar93

course listings went up for next semester and nothing is at the time i thought it would be

my spreadsheet is ruined


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I have such a cute idea for a graduation present for my two best friends. I'm going to make each of them a scrapbook with tons of pictures of us throughout our four years of high school and it's going to be super cute


----------



## MickeyisBeast

tomorrow is senior citizen day, which is the worst idea i've ever heard.
so i'm wearing my jets gear tomorrow to brag about our win this past weekend since i haven't gotten to yet omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

VS PINK always has good new york sports team clothes, and so does forever 21


----------



## disneygirl520

You know you're in college when the vending machines sell index cards.


----------



## LondonUnderground

i'm literally wearing a black calf length dress to school tomorrow
why did edwardian people have to dress the way they did


----------



## LondonUnderground

It's kinda embarrassing for cardinal fans that they find the marathon bombing so funny. classy


----------



## MickeyisBeast

"the universe has been trying to get elena and stefan together for centuries. they're meant to be" YES


----------



## I Am What I Am

getting really fricking sick of tumblr's glorification and woobiefication of villains


----------



## grandfloluver

I love Halloween time. I don't know. But I just love everything about it


----------



## grandfloluver

The high for Friday is 45 degrees. FOURTY FIVE. we cheerleaders are gonna freeze


----------



## grandfloluver

So many conflicting feelings right now. Boys boys boys. I am such a hypocrite. Not really, but I keep on going back and forth and I'm just like ugh


----------



## grandfloluver

Infernal devices.....um Will Herondale <3


----------



## disneygirl520

I spent today hot glueing candy to bobby pins.


----------



## I Am What I Am

I have this problem where sometimes when I'm talking the wrong word will come out or words will be out of order or i just can't say the word or I can say it but it'll be pronounced weirdly (and by this i mean words i know how to pronounce. Something happens and I just can't say it right.)




this is why I don't like to talk in class or talk to people for long periods of time


----------



## scarscar93

i hate my school's wifi


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I improved in one category on the SAT so I got up into the next hundreds category! Woohoo


----------



## grandfloluver

Sarah's text just described my life. Perfectly. We just need to move to the same town and be each other's bff. I mean we already are bffs, but so we can be in the same boat together


----------



## disneygirl520

Who knew that putting over-sized google eyes over your eyes and taking pictures could be so funny. I'm in tears. My family.


----------



## I Am What I Am

honestly I feel like giving up on everything


----------



## nerdylightbulb

the fact that Niall gets two solos in the new 1D song is the reason i BREATHE I LOVE NIALL HORAN SO MUCH GOD


----------



## nerdylightbulb

my dad said he'd get me a scooter if i got a motorcycle licence so hell ya i'm gonna get one. i love scooters. they're so cute


----------



## nerdylightbulb

got this ceiling light for my room and i love it


----------



## grandfloluver

Tonight was senior night :/ I don't really know how I feel about this. It's bittersweet. Really bad. I wasn't too emotional, but I tried really hard not to be


----------



## I Am What I Am

I'm at mnsshp and my bag is almost full and i haven even hit all the stops yet


----------



## I Am What I Am

just saw the headless horseman!!!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Homecoming game went great!! It was FREEZING though!

Next week is senior night... Aka my last high school football game as a student there... Tears will be flowing


----------



## grandfloluver

I didn't cry once tonight. I came close a few times, but I survived. I cried a little last night writing my cheer coach a note, but that's it. I hate crying so much


----------



## scarscar93

my friends threw me a surprise early birthday party and it was so sweet and great and then we went to spooky bingo where we painted mini pumpkins :3


----------



## disneygirl520

I can't feel my feet!


----------



## LondonUnderground

Sittin at heathrow waiting for my flight 
swag


----------



## disneygirl520

I absolutely love my Venellope costume!


----------



## scarscar93

my otp is erin x not gabe


----------



## MickeyisBeast

The new one direction song... It is by far the best song they have ever released. Its soo beautiful!


----------



## grandfloluver

I just made some music for a blackout pep rally....I want one so bad gosh


----------



## scarscar93

I wish I had more free time and discipline to experiment with makeup.


----------



## grandfloluver

Oh my gosh the emotions and suspense in the clockwork angel ahhhh


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I love my hair, it's so long but I think I'm going to get a lot of it cut off after prom..

That's not for six more months though


----------



## MickeyisBeast

my OUAT OTP kisses in tonight's episode yesssssssssss


----------



## scarscar93

ugh my ticker is messed up again


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Love following MLB, all the statistics they post say that none of the world series after the 2009 one have had better ratings. And we know who won the world series in '09... The Yankees


----------



## nerdylightbulb

MY OTP


----------



## disneygirl520

I had to go through this whole process for them to open up this class so I could register and they opened up the wrong class! So mad!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Ahhhhh the Hook/Emma kiss!


----------



## disneygirl520

I'm not a fan of how Once keeps adding characters. I want them to just finish the stories they have going.


----------



## grandfloluver

P a c k go pack go


----------



## grandfloluver

Jordy Nelson, you are amazing xoxo 
And Aaron Rodgers, you are beautifully amazing as well hugs and kisses


----------



## grandfloluver

Bad Grandpa was by far the worst movie I have ever seen. I wasted $5. It was so perverted


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Crying because the boy im talking to likes the PATRIOTS

ughhhhhh


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i'm going to write a fanfic for nanowrimo and i'm hoping to get all of my who, what, when, where, why part of my outline out of the way today then tomorrow, i'll go in and fill in the things that need addressing which i have typed in HUGE RED FONT. god, i'm so excited. i haven't done a lot of writing since my anxiety got so bad.


----------



## LondonUnderground

Just got caught in hurricane strength winds by the side of a canal, I've never been more scared in my life there was literally a wall of water and leaves flying towards us. Then we had to get a bus back into town but it was rush hour and all of the trains were cancelled because of the wind. After we got off the bus we had to walk down to our hotel and you literally had to lean back and let the wind push you along lol we got the tail end of the bad storm back home which sux.  We were gonna walk back but there was scaffolding near where we were and there were huge chunks of plastic card things flying off the top of buildings and smashing into the pavement, it was so dangerous ahhh kerayzeeee afternoon


----------



## MickeyisBeast

just saw my best guy friend for the first time in what feels like ever. i used to drive him home from school every single day and now i never see him anymore


----------



## nerdylightbulb

do i write a superhero au or a mermaid au for nanowrimo?????? frick


----------



## nerdylightbulb

nah i'm sticking w mermaids


----------



## grandfloluver

Sarah do you remember _this_


----------



## scarscar93

i think my matt smith birthday curse is over


----------



## disneygirl520

Catherine! Happy birthday!!!


----------



## grandfloluver

Happy birthday Catherine!


----------



## scarscar93

disneygirl520 said:


> Catherine! Happy birthday!!!





grandfloluver said:


> Happy birthday Catherine!



thank you much


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> Sarah do you remember _this_



haha i still have it saved on my phone and when i'm looking through my pictures it comes up and i die omg


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> haha i still have it saved on my phone and when i'm looking through my pictures it comes up and i die omg



hahahaha I love that collage. It was hilarious. Who am I kidding. Still is lol it is just so realistic


----------



## disneygirl520

I honestly wasn't surprised that I cried at school today. I just didn't think it would be from laughing.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

my nanowrimo outline so far. _amazing_.


----------



## scarscar93

well that nap was both terrifying and terrifyingly long


----------



## scarscar93

I'm okay with never having kids if I can at least be the cool aunt who handles trick-or-treating.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

my friend accidentally triggered my anxiety lol


----------



## I Am What I Am

the one class i really want to take next semester is MW 8-9:20 am



w h y


----------



## scarscar93

did i seriously lose two followers over pointing out the origins of easter and christmas

haha


----------



## nerdylightbulb

deciding on the timeline for my story is so hard. i need to decide if it's long enough for the character to fall in love or if infatuation is going to be his downfall. i mean, he's 17. i think infatuation might be enough.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

infatuation MISTAKEN for love. but the question, is two weeks enough?


----------



## disneygirl520

I know I have so much to do but I don't know what it is. My professors are so confusing!!


----------



## grandfloluver

Aah petty school rumors


----------



## grandfloluver

I just want cute little trick or treaters this year. That's all I ask for. And to watch the great pumpkin. That's all I want.


----------



## disneygirl520

After I give a customer their food I always say "have a good night, enjoy." they usually respond with "thanks, you too." Tonight for the first time ever someone noticed that this doesn't make sense as I have nothing to enjoy. This guy responded with "thanks, you too. Wait, I guess just have a good night."


----------



## scarscar93

disneygirl520 said:


> After I give a customer their food I always say "have a good night, enjoy." they usually respond with "thanks, you too." Tonight for the first time ever someone noticed that this doesn't make sense as I have nothing to enjoy. This guy responded with "thanks, you too. Wait, I guess just have a good night."



at my church's christmas eve service one year (it was like the 7pm service) we were doing the greeting and i was so used to saying "good morning" at the usual sunday services that i said that to others like 6 times before i realized what i was saying


----------



## disneygirl520

scarscar93 said:


> at my church's christmas eve service one year (it was like the 7pm service) we were doing the greeting and i was so used to saying "good morning" at the usual sunday services that i said that to others like 6 times before i realized what i was saying



Lol, on the rare occasion that I work in the morning I still always end up saying "have a good night."


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## disneygirl520

This class frustrates me more than anything!


----------



## disneygirl520

It isn't even a psychology class! Why on earth am I writing about Erikson and Freud!?


----------



## disneygirl520

And then I have to buy felt for my owl. Things ECE majors say.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I lost my glasses ):

This sucks...


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> I lost my glasses ):
> 
> This sucks...



That's the worst.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

disneygirl520 said:


> That's the worst.



Seriously... This is why I need contacts! Now I have to wear my old glasses which aren't as cute and don't help me see as well.


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> Seriously... This is why I need contacts! Now I have to wear my old glasses which aren't as cute and don't help me see as well.



Contacts are amazing! Most of the time.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

disneygirl520 said:


> Contacts are amazing! Most of the time.



I've been asking for contacts for such a long time now! I was told I couldn't get them until January, but hopefully I'll be able to get them now instead


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Today was pretty bad overall... Except for the part when I was leaving the game and the opposing teams guys walked by me and told me I looked pretty.

Confidence booster


----------



## disneygirl520

10,000 posts! Wow.


----------



## grandfloluver

I am wearing my MNSSHP shirt tomorrow. We are allowed to dress up, but I just wanna wear my shirt from the party.


----------



## disneygirl520

The home button on my iPod broke.


----------



## I Am What I Am

THAT CONGA SONG STARTED PLAYING ON MY IPAD AND I CANT MAKE IT STOP oh god PLEASE HELP ITS PLAYED TWICE ALREADY


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i need buddies on the nanowrimo site i have one and it's my mom


----------



## disneygirl520

I don't even understand why Lilo and Stitch makes me cry so much.


----------



## scarscar93

nerdylightbulb said:


> i need buddies on the nanowrimo site i have one and it's my mom



I have an account but I can't do nano

november is going be my busiest month


----------



## LondonUnderground

The Red Sox are world champions!! My babies I'm in love 
Fairy tale ending to a horrible streak since Tito left


----------



## LondonUnderground

Before the first game of the season, they played shake it out. A lot happened since April, but... 'It's always darkest before the dawn'


----------



## LondonUnderground

Oh my god. After they won people ran to the marathon line and started kissing it


----------



## LondonUnderground

I miss denmark.


----------



## LondonUnderground

Cause they're just girls breakin hearts


----------



## MickeyisBeast

ngl good go to the red sox

BUT I WAS SO DISAPPOINTED let me just tell you i know rs fans go hard so seeing the recap this morning on espn... that was the most un-hype ws win i have ever seen in my life i was expecting just like mass destruction and total partying and everyone to just be going ham but it was just like "yay woohoo til next year".


----------



## disneygirl520

Happy Halloween!!


----------



## LondonUnderground

Hey Sarah what actually happened to rsf bahahaha I think you told me but I can't even remember, do you even see him at all anymore?


----------



## grandfloluver

Good grief


----------



## grandfloluver

Each year, the Great Pumpkin rises out of the pumpkin patch that he thinks is the most sincere

I just love the great pumpkin and peanuts characters


----------



## disneygirl520

grandfloluver said:


> Each year, the Great Pumpkin rises out of the pumpkin patch that he thinks is the most sincere
> 
> I just love the great pumpkin and peanuts characters



Watching it now lol


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Watching it now lol



Same. I love the great pumpkin.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

spending my last Halloween as a teenager dressed in a TMNT shirt was my best decision this year


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i put partying before homework tonight and while there's no regret it's going to be a late night


----------



## MickeyisBeast

LondonUnderground said:


> Hey Sarah what actually happened to rsf bahahaha I think you told me but I can't even remember, do you even see him at all anymore?



rsf gosh hahahah i never see him anymore
i'll have to send you a pm tomorrow and we can catch up about that stuff omg


----------



## I Am What I Am

i went trick or treating tonight with some sorority sisters




super fun


----------



## LondonUnderground

MickeyisBeast said:


> rsf gosh hahahah i never see him anymore i'll have to send you a pm tomorrow and we can catch up about that stuff omg



Yessssssss


----------



## disneygirl520

23 19 13 9
These are the ages of my siblings and I, and yet when the four of us are together we act like we're six as we roll around on the floor.


----------



## disneygirl520

I actually really love the preschool I observe at. I just wish I was always so tired when I'm there.


----------



## disneygirl520

Today was rough


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i switched to original fiction for Nanowrimo and i realized that i had to rename one of the two main characters because they're twins named Zacky and Levi and Zachary Levi is a person and idk that's weird. so now they're Zacky and Wes.


----------



## I Am What I Am

apparently I now have a peanut allergy


----------



## LondonUnderground

Party like its 1918


----------



## LondonUnderground

The duck boats have stopped at the marathon finishing line


----------



## LondonUnderground

Jonny gomes just put the trophy on the finishing line and out the boston strong jersey they had in the dugout for every game on it and now everyone is chanting boston strong oh my god help


----------



## disneygirl520

Can I just not go to work today.


----------



## princessk13

LondonUnderground said:


> Jonny gomes just put the trophy on the finishing line and out the boston strong jersey they had in the dugout for every game on it and now everyone is chanting boston strong oh my god help



That was an awesome moment. This team was so great and really inspired the city and the nation after such a tragedy.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

jeter won't lay near me D: he knows im sick


----------



## MickeyisBeast

oops... my dog, obviously

that should be inferred

why would the captain of the yankees be in my house not laying near me


----------



## MickeyisBeast

favorite baseball player and favorite soccer player together yesss

(my spanish 2 skills are luckily enough for me to translate cano's captions)


----------



## LondonUnderground

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkubQCI4Fxo

this is literally my favourite song right now


----------



## grandfloluver

UT is stinking it up tonight


----------



## grandfloluver

I ate an orange and white cake today. Obviously it didn't help.


----------



## grandfloluver

I made a 95 on my 14 page research paper in English on my British literature topic. I was extremely proud of myself


----------



## scarscar93

grandfloluver said:


> I made a 95 on my 14 page research paper in English on my British literature topic. I was extremely proud of myself



14 pages?  is that a college credit class?


----------



## grandfloluver

scarscar93 said:
			
		

> 14 pages?  is that a college credit class?



Yeah it is. My English teacher is ancient and nuts lol my normal junior class research paper for her last year was 9 pages. We go hard.


----------



## scarscar93

grandfloluver said:


> Yeah it is. My English teacher is ancient and nuts lol my normal junior class research paper for her last year was 9 pages. We go hard.



That's intense. I'm majoring in English and I haven't had to write such a long paper yet.

The senior capstone project at my school is a 15-20 page research paper.

on the upside, your teacher is definitely preparing you


----------



## disneygirl520

ECE papers are usually one to two. We just have massive projects.


----------



## disneygirl520

For months now I've been looking forward to the Christmas season, not really the day, just the seasons one before it, and my Christmas season doesn't start until the day after Thansgiving. I just want to listen to Christmas music and put up the tree and watch Christmas classics. Last night I had a dream that I somehow missed it. How would that even happen?! In my dream it was Christmas day and I was so upset that I missed the time before it!


----------



## scarscar93

I just want Christmas break so I can be off from school and not have any assignments to worry about


----------



## LondonUnderground

Mike Napoli is just drunk and shirtless wandering around Boston and jake peavy bought a duck boat. What the hell guys LOL


----------



## grandfloluver

scarscar93 said:
			
		

> That's intense. I'm majoring in English and I haven't had to write such a long paper yet.
> 
> The senior capstone project at my school is a 15-20 page research paper.
> 
> on the upside, your teacher is definitely preparing you



Oh my gosh. Yeah that is! At first she set it at 20 pages and I was like uh no. So, none of us did that, and I think she forgot about saying that lol 

Oh she knows. She brags on herself all the time haha


----------



## disneygirl520

scarscar93 said:


> I just want Christmas break so I can be off from school and not have any assignments to worry about



Girl same.


----------



## grandfloluver

Our play is in three weeks eek

Dorothy gale will be nervous to leave Kansas and to perform in front of others.


----------



## grandfloluver

I am ready for Christmas too. The day after Christmas I leave for London. So soon omg


----------



## LondonUnderground

It appears I'm still the baby of this thread


----------



## disneygirl520

I think I'm going to do the play next semester. I miss performing so much.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I cannot stop coughing


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> I cannot stop coughing



Me for three weeks.


----------



## R5Jedi

One of my posts on tumblr has 85 notes I just posted that this morning I am so happy


----------



## disneygirl520

Dry erase markers. I love them.


----------



## scarscar93

so glad my school never held a sadie hawkins dance


----------



## disneygirl520

Don't forget to change your clocks tonight.


----------



## grandfloluver

I have read two out of three infernal devices books in two weeks. Wow I am on a roll.


----------



## scarscar93

bless the end of daylight saving time


----------



## LondonUnderground

it's been an honor to win it here, in this city, with this group of guys, in front of our passionate fan base. and to do it this year. 

to play alongside a group of winners. guys who grind it out every day. a bearded band of brothers who from day one believed in their individual talents and their collective potential. players who understand what it means to be a member of this historic ballclub - and revel in it. a team in the truest sense of the word.

to celebrate a world series championship in baseball's great cathedral - in front of the most loyal and dedicated fans in the game.

this one is for cities that feel more like families. for watertown. for cambridge.

this one is for krystle campbell. for lingzi lu. for martin richard. for sean collier. for the courageous in recovery. 

this one is a symbol of strength. of our team. of our community. of our fans throughout the world. we were stronger with you and because of you.

the 2013 boston red sox thank you, and proudly say

this is for you, boston.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Ayyyyyye jets win!


----------



## grandfloluver

scarscar93 said:
			
		

> so glad my school never held a sadie hawkins dance



We never have that or any homecoming dance. All we have is prom. Not that I'm complaining lol I could never do a Sadie Hawkins


----------



## grandfloluver

Story of my life O M G it's so beautiful


----------



## MickeyisBeast

In little towns like mine that's all they got
Newspaper clippings fill the coffee shops
The old men will always think they know it all
Young girls will dream about the boys of fall


----------



## grandfloluver

The video ugh but Zayn, beloved, shave the beard pwetty pwease. 

I have always shuddered at facial hair.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> We never have that or any homecoming dance. All we have is prom. Not that I'm complaining lol I could never do a Sadie Hawkins



we usually just have homecoming and prom, but this year there was no homecoming and i think we're having a winter formal instead

but at my school homecoming is a freshman only kind of thing, so i'm going to assume winter formal will be the same.


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> we usually just have homecoming and prom, but this year there was no homecoming and i think we're having a winter formal instead
> 
> but at my school homecoming is a freshman only kind of thing, so i'm going to assume winter formal will be the same.



We've never had anything other than prom. Well, we had middle school dances, but that's nowhere near anything formal lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Hook is such a good guy... I really hope he ends up with Emma


----------



## disneygirl520

How does this storyline apply to anything?


----------



## MickeyisBeast

disneygirl520 said:


> How does this storyline apply to anything?



That's what I'm wondering...


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> That's what I'm wondering...



I just don't understand.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

HOOK I swear he better not have his heart broken


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i changed my tumblr url for probably 5 hours today before changing it back #thestruggle


----------



## disneygirl520

I just do not like Neil.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I'm confused she loves him but she wishes he was dead

And she says she loves him right after hook says he loves her

I hate this show


----------



## disneygirl520

This is silly.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

New York Yankees ‏@Yankees 38m
The #Yankees have made qualifying offers to 2B @RobinsonCano, OF @cgrand14 and RHP Hiroki Kuroda.


POTENTIAL BEST NEWS I HAVE GOTTEN ALL SEASON!


----------



## disneygirl520

All of my friends just talk about their boyfriends all the time and I just sit there awkwardly.


----------



## grandfloluver

I am ready for the Christmas season


----------



## grandfloluver

Packers and Bears! Go pack go


----------



## disneygirl520

grandfloluver said:


> I am ready for the Christmas season



Me too!


----------



## disneygirl520

Finding Nemo, Monsters inc., or Up? Hmm


----------



## disneygirl520

I just want someone in this world to love me as much as Carl loves Ellie.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> I just want someone in this world to love me as much as Carl loves Ellie.



That's deep.


----------



## R5Jedi

LondonUnderground said:


> It appears I'm still the baby of this thread



No, I'm 14


----------



## nerdylightbulb

my mom said that i have remember to remind her to make reservations for Goofy's Kitchen on thursday soooo i haaaaave toooo


----------



## grandfloluver

I love my fans omg I have no fans. well, my video watchers. They have found my twitter and Instagram lol 

#famous


----------



## scarscar93

the script for frozen is up and it and the lyrics to "let it go" are giving me emotions


----------



## MickeyisBeast

toured another school today and now i am in love with two schools ufdghoadbsfkdshfklasdjfhakjsdf


----------



## scarscar93

this week will be the death of me


----------



## grandfloluver

scarscar93 said:
			
		

> the script for frozen is up and it and the lyrics to "let it go" are giving me emotions



Demi lovato in that song is perfection 
I just love the song too lol


----------



## disneygirl520

scarscar93 said:


> this week will be the death of me



Same.


----------



## grandfloluver

I just love lady gaga. I don't really love her personality and views, but I think she's such a musical genius especially with the piano


----------



## grandfloluver

My cheering for football season is coming to an end. That kinda makes me emotional. I just love football so much


----------



## disneygirl520

That test.


----------



## LondonUnderground

Gaaah I had 2 fillings yesterday and where I had the numbing injections hurts so much still


----------



## LondonUnderground

I like how the most popular genre of music here is electronic/dance, there are just so many good songs out recently


----------



## LondonUnderground

The best part about the parade on Saturday was papi going down the streets of boston rapping to started from the bottom


----------



## I Am What I Am

I think my dad just said "we don't have a Porsche anymore" and ????????


we've never had a Porsche


----------



## I Am What I Am

things that have happened this week:

good:

I was elected to an E Board position for my sorority


bad:

I've also been thrown into a chairman position that I have no idea how to do
I have a peanut allergy
I was rejected from the volunteer spring break trip i wanted to go on
i think my toe is broken and I have been in pain all day trying to walk on it


----------



## I Am What I Am

it's only wednesday


----------



## grandfloluver

I am really excited about our play now 

Sound effects and music make all the difference


----------



## MickeyisBeast

New York Yankees ‏@Yankees 20m
Congrats to @RobinsonCano for being named a #SilverSlugger Award winner at 2B for the 5th time in his career!
 Reply  Retweet  Favorite   More Expand

my boy tho


----------



## grandfloluver

I am such a little kid. I think that's why I attract little kids so easily. That's okay because I love kids


----------



## disneygirl520

grandfloluver said:


> I am such a little kid. I think that's why I attract little kids so easily. That's okay because I love kids



Same


----------



## grandfloluver

Listening to Christmas music makes me happy


----------



## I Am What I Am

i like to keep up with the justin bieber news because it is always hilarious


----------



## LondonUnderground

Omg Hannah you're coming here next month I swear it was like last week I was replying to your pm when I was in dc when nothing was certain yet


----------



## MickeyisBeast

for my speech today i included a picture of some of my artwork in my presentation and at the end everyone was like "you painted those?" and i was like "yeah..." and they were all so amazed

other art people know, it's the best feeling in the world when someone compliments your projects


----------



## nerdylightbulb

my mom made our reservations for Goofy's Kitchen this morning hyfr


----------



## disneygirl520

I have been working on homework for over five hours and I still can't see the end!


----------



## nerdylightbulb

why do people think that the video that woman took of Bieber sleeping is funny??? bc it's nothing but a gross invasion of privacy


----------



## nerdylightbulb

and if someone had taken the same video of a female celebrity, everyone would be up in arms lol


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i had shoes in my closet and i tried to wear them for the first time about a month after buying them except i realized one was the wrong size. sooo we went back to Famous Footwear and they said they'd mail us a new pair.

they came today and the sole is coming off of one of the shoes

i can't win


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i read somewhere that he had a party and that girl was just some random girl at the party and she took that video. idk if that's his team trying to cover up the story or what. but i hate to assume the worst of him because all those people thought he got that girl pregnant but he took a paternity test and proved them all wrong...

but whether it was some random girl at the party, or she really did sleep with him, why does anyone actually care? that effects you zero


----------



## MickeyisBeast

justin's released a few new songs and i hate to say it but none of them are really that fantastic. heartbreaker is the best, and the others ones are alright, but they're not like WOW

like one direction released story of my life and that is probably one of the best songs i have ever heard


----------



## nerdylightbulb

why does Billy Talent never tour the US anymore


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i will never understand the desire to stretch piercings


----------



## nerdylightbulb

oh my god yesterday, someone i follow on tumblr was complaining about people "leaving" the Big Time Rush fandom. and like. they're not doing anything??? wHAT AM I SUPPOSED TO TALK ABOUT


----------



## nerdylightbulb

all i can think about BTR is that i'm mad that Heffron Drive is not coming near me. Kendall and Dustin have betrayed meeeeeeee


----------



## grandfloluver

LondonUnderground said:
			
		

> Omg Hannah you're coming here next month I swear it was like last week I was replying to your pm when I was in dc when nothing was certain yet



omg eimear I know! I got my hotel info and stuff so I will have to let you know all of that lol I am so excited!


----------



## nerdylightbulb

why is it so hard to find a tumblr theme that i likeee? i think it's because i only like super simple themes lol


----------



## nerdylightbulb

you make me feel so lalala


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Knock knock
Who's there
The mayor
Who
No one because I killed him

SILAS IS MY FAVORITE


----------



## disneygirl520

It felt so good to read a script today.


----------



## grandfloluver

I sang in front of people today and didn't absolutely flip out. I was nervous, but I handled it waaaayyy better than the first time I did it. Way better.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

My last football game as a high school student is tomorrow ): I can't believe I've been to four years worth of football games and it's all about to be over


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i found the perfect theme and was able to solve the few issues that i was having with it despite my v meager knowledge of html!!!! *Kanye West voice* i am a god


----------



## disneygirl520

I don't remember the last time I worked on homework for this long, and it isn't even close to being done. 4 more weeks.


----------



## LondonUnderground

I've been literally nowhere in my own country
I've been to the north twice but it was basically still the south and I've never been to Scotland or Wales

Oh well


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i've only been to two states outside of California. the longest i've spent in one of them was 6 hours lol


----------



## disneygirl520

Yesterday I put mascara INTO my eye. I'm not sure if it was good or bad that my contacts were in.


----------



## disneygirl520

Now I was super scared to put mascara on. But I did it!


----------



## MarciaBrady

Hi everyone!


----------



## LondonUnderground

grandfloluver said:


> omg eimear I know! I got my hotel info and stuff so I will have to let you know all of that lol I am so excited!



woooo! fb it to me and we can try and sort something out!


----------



## nerdylightbulb

today when i was at Barnes and Noble, i found a baby name book that actually had my name listed as a girls' name hahaha. technically, it said Kodi, but it had Kody listed as a variation and it apparently means "a wealthy woman" hmmm. that was literally the first time that i've found my name listed as a girls' name :O (even though my mom swears she found it as a girls' name in a baby book in the 90s when she was pregnant with me).

now i'm looking online and i found a thread on a baby name site where people are arguing about how 'masculine' the name sounds and how it should only be used for boys o.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

tbh, since my dad's family has all of the girls with names starting with Ks, i think i got off lucky. i could have been named Kendra or something idk i just hate that name


----------



## nerdylightbulb

'Cody sounds childish'

o.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i think when i finally get a job, i'm going to get "It's not about forcing happiness; it's about not letting sadness win" as my third and final tattoo :~)


----------



## disneygirl520

I feel so happy!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Froze my butt off tonight! Totally worth it though, I can't believe football is over now!


----------



## scarscar93

As annoying as Andy is, I love him and Erin together.


----------



## MarciaBrady

May I join this conversation?


----------



## LondonUnderground

i wish i could go back to 2 30pm on the 20th june.


----------



## scarscar93

ordering pizza on the phone should not stress me out so much

i'm 20 years old, dangit


----------



## disneygirl520

scarscar93 said:


> ordering pizza on the phone should not stress me out so much
> 
> i'm 20 years old, dangit



There's this one guy about our age who always comes in to pick up pizza and he makes me laugh every time because he always looks nervous and it's like, I promise I'm friendly.


----------



## disneygirl520

But then there's the people who try to have full blown conversations with me and it's like if you want your food you have to let me go make it.


----------



## scarscar93

disneygirl520 said:


> There's this one guy about our age who always comes in to pick up pizza and he makes me laugh every time because he always looks nervous and it's like, I promise I'm friendly.



It might be that if I order pizza for delivery (which I'd have to do since I have no car) that I'll have to go to my campus safety office to pick it up, since apparently my school doesn't allow deliveries to dorm buildings.

kinda dumb tbh.

the thought of walking back to my building with two pizzas (since i have a ton of coupons i need to use before the end of the year) all alone is kinda terrifying.

also i'm having a bad hair day and don't want to be seen.

and the thought of calling since i can't use my coupon online.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

somehow my school made it to the playoffs omg
but none of the games will be home games and they're all far away boooo


----------



## scarscar93

that was traumatizing

it didn't help that i ordered the most pathetic thing


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i got a Cars backpack for $6 so i can bring it to Disneyland. i love Grocery Outlet


----------



## MickeyisBeast

last year we were 11-0
and this year we're 4-7 yet we still made it to the play offs what


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i just worked out for half an hour and i'm soooo tired. i am so out of shape omg


----------



## R5Jedi

Agents of shield is the only tv show that has made me cry at episode six, holy character progression, it was so emotional and amazing.


----------



## grandfloluver

UT, you need some work


----------



## grandfloluver

I have so many connections within the UT cheer department, and with some touch ups on my gymnastics, I could make the squad. I just don't think I want that busyness. It was just always a childhood dream of mine, but I just ugh don't know


----------



## grandfloluver

It was fun being on the sidelines during the game today lol those college football boys overwhelm me


----------



## LondonUnderground

This girl in my year moved here from Florida in the summer and apparently it's really different for her lol
Apparently school in America is more chilled out as she found it really hard to adjust to how we work and the fact that shops have loads of clothes with American flags on HAHA


----------



## LondonUnderground

I'm so excited to go to Ireland next weekend


----------



## scarscar93

LondonUnderground said:


> This girl in my year moved here from Florida in the summer and apparently it's really different for her lol
> Apparently school in America is more chilled out as she found it really hard to adjust to how we work and the fact that shops have loads of clothes with American flags on HAHA



hoo boy, that is quite a change.

and from everything you've shared about your schoolwork, american schools (especially florida lol) are definitely way more chill.

fl is one of (i think) the lowest-ranked states in education


----------



## scarscar93

scarscar93 said:


> fl is one of (i think) the lowest-ranked states in education



http://www.newsherald.com/news/government/florida-schools-6th-in-education-week-rankings-1.77362

oh. or not.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

North Carolina has the lowest paid teachers in the country, yet makes the top 10 on education rankings... (and we're number one of the southern states)

Education Rankings By State (according to the 18th edition of the Report Card on American Education, 2013) 
1. Massachusetts
2. Vermont
3. New Jersey
4. Colorado
5. Pennsylvania
6. Rhode Island
7. North Carolina
8. Kansas
9. New Hampshire
10. New York


----------



## scarscar93

MickeyisBeast said:


> North Carolina has the lowest paid teachers in the country, yet makes the top 10 on education rankings... (and we're number one of the southern states)
> 
> Education Rankings By State (according to the 18th edition of the Report Card on American Education, 2013)
> 1. Massachusetts
> 2. Vermont
> 3. New Jersey
> 4. Colorado
> 5. Pennsylvania
> 6. Rhode Island
> 7. North Carolina
> 8. Kansas
> 9. New Hampshire
> 10. New York



Florida came in 12th. Not bad, but it makes me worry about the states that are behind.


----------



## disneygirl520

scarscar93 said:


> Florida came in 12th. Not bad, but it makes me worry about the states that are behind.



Ohio! Lol


----------



## disneygirl520

disneygirl520 said:


> Ohio! Lol



Guys! Right after I posted this I put my iPod down and it slid into my cereal milk!!


----------



## LondonUnderground

scarscar93 said:


> hoo boy, that is quite a change.  and from everything you've shared about your schoolwork, american schools (especially florida lol) are definitely way more chill.  fl is one of (i think) the lowest-ranked states in education



Ya hahahaha literally the point of school here exams. Primary school builds you up for sats, secondary school builds you up for gcses and sixth form builds you up for a levels. We're actually 6th in the world for education behind places like japan and singapore, but we're constantly being pushed harder by the government and it's horrible lol. When I was doing my gcses in May/June the news was filled with stories about how the exams were too easy and they're going to overhaul them and change the whole system. It wasn't exactly encouraging lol. They change the exams here at secondary level so often, like my parents did different exams to the ones that I did...
But now we're doing a levels which apparently are equivalent to first year of college in America, so people who study abroad often get to skip the first year lol


----------



## LondonUnderground

Even grades are really weird here. Some papers like science, it goes up in 10s. 100 = A*, 90 = A, 80 = B etc but with other papers you might only have to get 50/80 for an A* depending on how everyone else did. If the paper was particularly difficult, the exam boards can't say that everyone did badly so they adjust the grades to make themselves look better lol works for me 

We get our actual certificates for our gcses in 2 weeks, I'm so excited lol it's gonna be OFFICIALLLLLL. None of us realised that it's called a general certificate of secondary education because you get actual certificates WOO


----------



## LondonUnderground

I got BCC in my 3 sciences but because we were the first year to do the new syllabus we got totally screwed over and the whole country's science grades dropped by 8% which is terrible lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Freaked out because Blair's stepdad on Gossip Girl is played by Wallace Shawn and in this episode Blair is marrying a prince and he goes "there's the princess bride"

...because he's Vizzini from the movie The Princess Bride! Ahhhh I love it


----------



## grandfloluver

I finished all of the infernal devices today. I sobbed so hard at the end. The epilogue of clockwork angel ripped my heart out and stomped on it.


----------



## grandfloluver

In good news, I am so excited for catching fire


----------



## I Am What I Am

justin bieber spray painted a blackface graffiti picture on a building and put a picture of him doing it on his Instagram




the only words i have would get me banned


----------



## nerdylightbulb

the android app for tumblr is so much better than the apple one. i hATE THE APPLE ONE


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Omg I called it! When they said it was their sister that gave it away that they're John and Michael


----------



## disneygirl520

Oh snap


----------



## disneygirl520

Can't they just hurry up and save Henry!


----------



## grandfloluver

the ios 7 update for my phone ruined it.  completely demolished it.  

i wish I would've never done it


----------



## nerdylightbulb

my tumblr icon is so cute omg


----------



## nerdylightbulb

my rp buddy and i are bringing back our best ship that we've ever played out aND I'M SO EXCITED!!!!

they're reincarnated soulmates through time so we're gonna rp them in different time periods and we're starting with the mid 1950s with sockhops, drive ins and rock n roll ft. greaser!Eli and soc!Ayden

literally otp!!!!


----------



## nerdylightbulb

the fcs were my otp but the characters themselves are SOOOO SWEET AND SO INTO EACH OTHER AND ELI IS ALWAYS WILLING TO GROW FOR AYDEN BC AYDEN IS SUCH A GOODY GOODY AND ELI IS THE STEREOTYPICAL ~BAD BOY~ EXCEPT MOSTLY HE'S JUST MISGUIDED AND HE'S ACTUALLY A HUGE SOFTY AND ALL HE WANTS TO DO IS HOLD HANDS WITH AYDEN AND I'M SCREAMIN I LOVE THEM


----------



## nerdylightbulb

then they have the underlying sense that they've met before and feel almost completely comfortable with each other when they "first meet" because of the incarnation and they don't have any ideas as to why and siiiiigh


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i lead an Eyden appreciation life.


----------



## grandfloluver

I finally got my phone fixed. Thank The Lord above for that


----------



## grandfloluver

I was talking about the infernal devices today in my English class, and my teacher thought I was talking about Tess of d'ubervilles which we are supposed to start reading. I was like I SOBBED. and then my teacher was like oh my goodness I can't believe you're talking about this book!! And I was like uh I'm not lol it was awkward


----------



## MickeyisBeast




----------



## grandfloluver

I like Austin Mahone's new song. Austin Mahone is perfect


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> I finally got my phone fixed. Thank The Lord above for that



good i sent you a rant haha


----------



## disneygirl520

"the word man is in command!"

Oh wow.


----------



## LondonUnderground

Omg we're doing Thomas Hardy's poetry and it's awful


----------



## MickeyisBeast

jim's pranks on dwight are the reason i love life


----------



## scarscar93

MickeyisBeast said:


> jim's pranks on dwight are the reason i love life



the holy grail one omg


----------



## disneygirl520

I've finally gotten enough homework done where I don't feel like I'm drowning completely.


----------



## scarscar93

I have five episodes left of the office. I can't handle this.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

scarscar93 said:


> the holy grail one omg



my all time favorite one was when they got their asian friend to pretend to be jim while jim was at the dentist

and when dwight saw the picture of asian jim, pam, and their two asian kids I DIED


----------



## scarscar93

MickeyisBeast said:


> my all time favorite one was when they got their asian friend to pretend to be jim while jim was at the dentist  and when dwight saw the picture of asian jim, pam, and their two asian kids I DIED



Omg I just saw that one a day or two ago. It was great. 

I'm three episodes away from the end and I can't handle it.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

we bought the last thing that i needed for my room today (apart from pillow and a frame for my Peter Pan wall art that's coming from, but it's the last thing that we need to """pick out""") and it's EXCITING!!! it's a lil rug for next to my bed so i don't have to step on the cold laminate when i first get up and it's made of rags and it's suuuuuuuuuuper cute


----------



## MickeyisBeast

it's snowing right now...

what


----------



## MickeyisBeast

even if it only snows like half of a snow flake they cancel school

they're afraid of black ice on our already dangerous back roads


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> even if it only snows like half of a snow flake they cancel school
> 
> they're afraid of black ice on our already dangerous back roads



Miami never cancels, all of the other college do, and it doesn't make sense because we're the one's who have to commute!


----------



## nerdylightbulb

my Etsy order from like a month ago still hasn't come even tho we did a paypal dispute. i'm hella mad


----------



## scarscar93

my school has class on days others have off like veterans day but we have a full week off in october so i can't really complain


----------



## disneygirl520

We just get a really long winter break. That's about it.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

disneygirl520 said:


> Miami never cancels, all of the other college do, and it doesn't make sense because we're the one's who have to commute!



that stinks! the two colleges that i want to go to are both in the mountains and both told me that class hardly ever gets cancelled because since it snows all the time they have those trucks that salt the roads, we don't have that where i live


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i always get excited for my close friends' birthdays because i like putting pictures of us on instagram when we were in middle school vs now because we look ridiculous


----------



## nerdylightbulb

Niall is so cute with his nephew i'm cryin


----------



## grandfloluver

LondonUnderground said:


> Omg we're doing Thomas Hardy's poetry and it's awful



Thomas Hardy. Good lord. I am currently reading one of his beloved books right now too in class lol


----------



## LondonUnderground

of the night by bastille is so great


----------



## LondonUnderground

and laura palmer by them reminds me of summer and prom and stuff


----------



## scarscar93

I finished The Office.

I'm never watching TV again.


----------



## grandfloluver

We have to make commercials in economics with groups and wow my group is so good. I have a lot to work with. I just have to make up a good idea first


----------



## grandfloluver

I really don't wanna write any more essays and summaries of Tess of the D'Urbyvilles. We are only on chapter 6. My teacher gave us a three page written assignment today. I must say we go hard or go home


----------



## disneygirl520

Just found out my D.A.R.E. instructor from middle school committed suicide.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Just found out my D.A.R.E. instructor from middle school committed suicide.



Aww, that's sad.


----------



## grandfloluver

grandfloluver said:


> We have to make commercials in economics with groups and wow my group is so good. I have a lot to work with. I just have to make up a good idea first



I. Am. A. Genius. 

Pure genius. Idea=flawless


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Aww, that's sad.



Yeah. It's really upsetting.


----------



## LondonUnderground

I got made a prefect at school today yaaayayayayayyayay


----------



## LondonUnderground

There was hardly anyone in the common room last period and it ended with one of the year 13 boys standing on a windowsill in a giant parka dancing to the chorus part of animals 
there are some things you wish you'd made up


----------



## MickeyisBeast

you are my sunshine, my only sunshine
you make me happy when skies are gray
you'll never know dear, how much i love you
so please don't take my sunshine away


----------



## disneygirl520

I'm cold and tired and I don't want to leave the couch.


----------



## grandfloluver

I absolutely love the tinker bell movies because I love tink and they are adorable, but I wish eventually they would make one about tink meeting Peter Pan. I would love that


----------



## disneygirl520

grandfloluver said:


> I absolutely love the tinker bell movies because I love tink and they are adorable, but I wish eventually they would make one about tink meeting Peter Pan. I would love that



I love them too! There's another in the making I believe.


----------



## disneygirl520

Guess who messed up her knee at work! I am too young for this!


----------



## grandfloluver

disneygirl520 said:


> I love them too! There's another in the making I believe.



They are so cute!


----------



## grandfloluver

I am 99% sure tomorrow is my last football game cheering. That makes me very sad.


----------



## disneygirl520

grandfloluver said:


> They are so cute!



They really are!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I could never live in a state that doesn't have all four seasons.

NC has the perfect weather for me


----------



## MickeyisBeast

also can't live in a state that doesn't have bojangles





gosh over half of the country has yet to experience life


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> also can't live in a state that doesn't have bojangles  gosh over half of the country has yet to experience life



I live for bojangles omg


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> also can't live in a state that doesn't have bojangles
> 
> gosh over half of the country has yet to experience life





grandfloluver said:


> I live for bojangles omg



I had it once in NC, delicious! I want them in Ohio so bad!


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i'm finally moving home on Thursday. gOD IT'S BEEN ALMOST EIGHT MONTHS SINCE THE FIRE _FINALLY_

my mom bought a bunch of villain decals for her bathroom and since she doesn't have room for all of them, she's giving me Hook haha swaggy


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i wanna change my url to eydens bc my oTHER OTP. at least i have zxuis


----------



## grandfloluver

Last night was my last football game as a cheerleader. That is the weirdest thought ever. I don't like it because I don't wanna start basketball );


----------



## grandfloluver

Honestly though, last night was one of the funnest games I have ever cheered. Ever. In the top three. I am so glad it turned out that way. It gives me something to remember it by.


----------



## grandfloluver

Boise state's blue football field almost gives me a headache


----------



## LondonUnderground

Met some of the Australian rugby team at the airport this afternoon, pretty cool


----------



## MickeyisBeast

guess what i had for lunch today

yes, bojangles


----------



## nerdylightbulb

oh my god, its sounding like im not going to have internet or cable from the 21st-26th. im gonna die probably


----------



## nerdylightbulb

apparently i heard wrong and it's the 22nd bUT STILL


----------



## scarscar93

this paper is going to kill me


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i don't know whether to put "faith, trust, and pixie dust" on my right wall or "straight on 'til morning" right above my bed. #thestruggle


----------



## AdmiralTyler

Hi! I'm new here and was just introducing myself!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I'm going to the eye doctor tomorrow to place my order for my contacts!

I can only imagine what it will feel like to actually be able to see things clearly without having to wear glasses


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> I'm going to the eye doctor tomorrow to place my order for my contacts!
> 
> I can only imagine what it will feel like to actually be able to see things clearly without having to wear glasses



It's wonderful.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

OH MY GOD

As soon as he couldn't fly I knew he was going to turn out to be Peter Pan

I'm also sort of freaked out because he is really a gross old man...


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I'm pretty grossed out at this Once revelation tbh


----------



## grandfloluver

My play is this week :O eek

I am nervous and excited all at the same time.


----------



## grandfloluver

I got this lotion from bath and body works that is tangerine scented and it smells like the orange grove part of soarin'. That makes me so happy


----------



## grandfloluver

My dad bought me a bigger carry on so I could buy more stuff in London


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> I'm pretty grossed out at this Once revelation tbh



Yeah same


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i have to see frozen bc the lil reindeer reminds me so much of my dog


----------



## disneygirl520

I just want to curl up in a ball and cry.


----------



## LondonUnderground

i really want to visit australia now. it's so far though and my fam agreed we'd never fly economy to aussie because that's like 27 hours of sitting in a small chair and me and my dad are so tall it gets really uncomfortable after a while
ahhh
but i want to go


----------



## grandfloluver

No offense zayn, but shave your beard. I have thoughts about that I will not express, but it taints your beautiful ness.


----------



## grandfloluver

I hate facial hair so bad.

I just hate body hair so bad


----------



## LondonUnderground

can this just be my life please


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i got contacts!! no longer blind!

i feel this was much needed considering i can only read the big E on the chart


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> i got contacts!! no longer blind!
> 
> i feel this was much needed considering i can only read the big E on the chart



We have the same eyesight then!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

disneygirl520 said:


> We have the same eyesight then!



omg bad eyesight twins!


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> omg bad eyesight twins!



Woo!! Haha


----------



## MickeyisBeast

last week the One World Trade Center building was named the tallest building in America (and I'm pretty sure in the entire Western Hemisphere)

that's pretty awesome, especially because I was just there a month ago and IT'S BEAUTIFUL (and it's even cooler that it's 1,776 feet aka the year the Declaration of Independence was signed)


----------



## MickeyisBeast

win or lose tonight, the panthers have luke kuechly so i mean who's the real winner here?


----------



## scarscar93

I love creeping on the portal after course registration to see who will be in my classes.


----------



## grandfloluver

I'm already looking at prom dresses. That's sad.


----------



## disneygirl520

I HATE how when people find out I'm a pastor's kid they think that makes me some kind of a freak.


----------



## disneygirl520

Oh and happy birthday to Mickey Mouse!!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

MickeyisBeast said:


> win or lose tonight, the panthers have luke kuechly so i mean who's the real winner here?



omg my two favorite teams both beat my least favorite team this season

that's how we roll!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

on the real tho, this win meant so much to the panthers and my city.

you honestly would have thought we won the superbowl last night, IT WAS INSANE.


----------



## grandfloluver

Cheerleading has left me in such a bad mood today grrrr


----------



## grandfloluver

I painted my nails sparkly red to match my ruby slippers in the play. It's cute


----------



## disneygirl520

I don't even know what this is or why I had to wake up for it.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i have a strong emotional attachment to my car


----------



## disneygirl520

I almost hit a car today right after I posted the question.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

best of all Shakespeare's sonnets

Let me not to the marriage of true minds
Admit impediments. Love is not love
Which alters when it alteration finds,
Or bends with the remover to remove:
O no! It is an ever-fixed mark
That looks on tempests and is never shaken;
It is the star to every wandering bark,
Whose worths unknown, although his height be taken.
Loves not Times fool, though rosy lips and cheeks
Within his bending sickles compass come:
Love alters not with his brief hours and weeks,
But bears it out even to the edge of doom.
If this be error and upon me proved,
I never writ, nor no man ever loved


----------



## grandfloluver

I am literally so picky about everything


----------



## grandfloluver

I am so excited about catching fire mmhhmmm Liam hemsworth was in Knoxville last night AHHHH I wanted to go so bad. Some of my friends went to see him and I was the one who told them. Hashtag jealous.


----------



## disneygirl520

So. Much. Homework. 
So. Little. Motivation.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

starting my christmas list

except i always forget what i want for christmas when i need to know.


----------



## grandfloluver

Well. Tomorrow is the big day. The first production of our play. I am excited and nervous all at the same time AHHHH


----------



## AdmiralTyler

I just had an awesome experience. I played guitar for a live audience for the first time. I'm in the Talent Group for our BETA Club and we are competing at our state convention, which is in over a week, and we played at our club's induction ceremony and it was amazing!! I was nervous at first, but once we started playing, I was fine. I'm now seriously considering starting a band, once I'm in High School next year.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

yesss tomorrow's the last friday of the month that we're at school so seniors get to leave school early

not that i can go home, i just sit in my car for five minutes and wait for my brothers to be dismissed


----------



## grandfloluver

I am so ready for thanksgiving break


----------



## disneygirl520

grandfloluver said:


> I am so ready for thanksgiving break



Same!!


----------



## disneygirl520

I really cannot be sick! No no no!!


----------



## scarscar93

twenty one pilots tonight

yesssssssssssss


----------



## AdmiralTyler

disneygirl520 said:


> I really cannot be sick! No no no!!



Don't worry, your not the only sick one :/


----------



## disneygirl520

AdmiralTyler said:


> Don't worry, your not the only sick one :/



Get well soon! I'd be okay if I didn't have to work tonight.


----------



## grandfloluver

The plays went spectacular today. I am just completely and utterly exhausted. They really wear you out.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

ahhh i finally got wifi!!! the connection is named NiceMonkey because that's what my dad had it as before teh fire lol


----------



## LondonUnderground

catching fire was amazingggg and i love my friends yay yes fun times


----------



## LondonUnderground

there are so many people going to my bday thing this year wooooh it's gonna be fun


----------



## disneygirl520

Had to leave work 4 hours early. I hate being sick.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i'm really excited for my birthday because my friend and i are planning a big party

but also i don't want it to be my birthday because i do not want to be 18. do not want at all.


----------



## CowboyErin

I have a final on my birthday D:


----------



## CowboyErin

CowboyErin said:


> I have a final on my birthday D:



wait no I don't yay


----------



## grandfloluver

Basketball game tonight that I totally didn't want to go to, but went and actually had fun


----------



## grandfloluver

I won't be able to see catching fire until Sunday at the earliest


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> I won't be able to see catching fire until Sunday at the earliest



I can't see it until I'm on Thanksgiving break


----------



## disneygirl520

I'm so excited to go to Illinois.


----------



## disneygirl520

My dad was showing me this little knife he got
Me: "it's like a Peter pan knife!"
Dad: "you, you take something good and make it Disney!"


----------



## MickeyisBeast




----------



## MickeyisBeast

"we're so lucky to get to be the first one direction fans to hear midnight memories!"

obviously neither of them go on tumblr so jokes on them thousands of people have already heard it.


----------



## LondonUnderground

i wish my life was just the 1975 and boys and topshop clothes GGGODDDD


----------



## scarscar93

compliments from people you aren't interested in


----------



## MickeyisBeast

"Rose isn't even my real name"
"what is it?"
"Sarah"
"with an 'h'"
"Yep, right there at the end"
"That's the best way to spell it"
"That's what my mother thought"

a+ movie when they spell sarah with an h


----------



## disneygirl520

I honestly don't know the last time my hair was this long.


----------



## disneygirl520

I keep going back and forth on cutting it.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Heather, your hair looks really pretty that length






I'm too afraid to cut my hair -so much jb-


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> Heather, your hair looks really pretty that length
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm too afraid to cut my hair -so much jb-



thanks! I've worn it above my shoulders for a very long time and I got sick of my bangs I cut senior year so those are growing out currently lol. I love your hair. I've considered donating mine after it gets a little longer. But i don't know.


----------



## disneygirl520

so the avatar thing stops working after I spent forever finding the perfect one!


----------



## disneygirl520

This is what I came back to last night.


----------



## grandfloluver

There was this special needs girl who came to the play tonight who is pretty young, and she wore some sparkly red boots just to match my red slippers. She had to show me and take a picture with me. It was literally the sweetest thing I have ever been a part of. Just that moment made my whole experience.


----------



## scarscar93

what exactly was the one direction thing that happened today?

was it like a really long documentary or something?


----------



## MickeyisBeast

scarscar93 said:


> what exactly was the one direction thing that happened today?
> 
> was it like a really long documentary or something?



It was a 7+ hour live stream. I only made it two hours in, and then randomly checked back in twice for a few minutes.

They had guest stars join them, they played games, tried to break records, and met fans. It was "1D day", yet I'm not actually sure what the point of a nearly eight hour live stream was.


----------



## scarscar93

MickeyisBeast said:


> It was a 7+ hour live stream. I only made it two hours in, and then randomly checked back in twice for a few minutes.
> 
> They had guest stars join them, they played games, tried to break records, and met fans. It was "1D day", yet I'm not actually sure what the point of a nearly eight hour live stream was.



an eight-hour livestream of them doing basically whatever like one of those many puppy-cam sites?

dang, that's intense.


----------



## LondonUnderground

This time last year my hair was shoulder length and I find that so weird lol
I quite like having it long now


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i hate emailing teachers and asking them for letters of recommendation. especially because i need two just to apply for a scholarship, seriously ew

also maybe i shouldn't have waited a week before the deadline to ask them, oops.


----------



## LondonUnderground

i wanna go back to friday that was a fun day


----------



## MickeyisBeast

my mom said she'd take me to see catching fire on tuesday YESSSS

my current art project is actually about the hunger games so this is perfect timing


----------



## disneygirl520

At work:
Driver: "you look different."
Me: "I do?"
"yeah, your eyes look brighter or something. Do you have a new boyfriend or something?"
"uh no...do you want to find me one?" 
"you're like my daughter, no guy would be good enough."
"awh thanks."
"I mean it. I love you. That's why I have to mess with you so much."

This is coming from a fifty something year old driver who rarely stops teasing me. He's never said anything like this to me, I almost cried.


----------



## grandfloluver

I got accepted to UT!!! Now whether I go there or not, who knows lol


----------



## scarscar93

grandfloluver said:


> I got accepted to UT!!! Now whether I go there or not, who knows lol



Congrats!!


----------



## disneygirl520

What is happening with this cat!?


----------



## disneygirl520

Really? The knock-out game is a thing? Why?


----------



## disneygirl520

grandfloluver said:


> I got accepted to UT!!! Now whether I go there or not, who knows lol



Congratulations!!!


----------



## LondonUnderground

So far there are 15 people coming to my birthday ting and 4 people still to let me know yayyayayayay


----------



## MickeyisBeast

LondonUnderground said:


> So far there are 15 people coming to my birthday ting and 4 people still to let me know yayyayayayay



omg are you having a party?


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i honestly couldn't be more excited for my next persuasive speech. it's about the death penalty and all i know is i'm going to kill it

ha ha ha


----------



## disneygirl520

Sarah, does ECE go all the way through fifth grade in NC?


----------



## MickeyisBeast

disneygirl520 said:


> Sarah, does ECE go all the way through fifth grade in NC?



I may be wrong, but I think it's only until 3rd grade


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> I may be wrong, but I think it's only until 3rd grade



That's what it is here. I was just curious.


----------



## disneygirl520

There's a chance I'll get to see my best friend tonight and that's just wonderful!!


----------



## scarscar93

MickeyisBeast said:


> it's about the death penalty and all i know is i'm going to kill it



get out


----------



## grandfloluver

scarscar93 said:


> Congrats!!





disneygirl520 said:


> Congratulations!!!



Thanks girls!


----------



## grandfloluver

It is snowing here!!! Maybe we will get out of school


----------



## grandfloluver

I am in love with 1D's new album. Just thought I'd throw that out there.


----------



## grandfloluver

Me and my friends want to see frozen so bad. I am just so excited


----------



## scarscar93

people not answering texts is the woooooooorst


----------



## disneygirl520

My best friend just understands me.


----------



## disneygirl520

In one hour I will be on my way to Chicago and I still haven't packed anything.


----------



## Experiment113

29 Days till Christmas!!!!  2 days until Frozen!!! Can't wait!!!


----------



## LondonUnderground

MickeyisBeast said:


> omg are you having a party?



just going out for dinner weeeoooo


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i was just informed that one direction announced their 2014 american tour dates and they're coming here in september and tickets go on sale next week omgggggggggg

they're coming september 27th aka i will be in college... but that's a saturday and the furthest college i applied to is 3 hours away so basically I'M GOING


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i found the perfect present for my best friend but it was SOLD OUT

i really need to step it up for christmas because the birthday present i got her was on point


----------



## LondonUnderground

every lunch has turned into either a jay z singalong or a cheetah girls singalong

there is no inbetween


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i'M SO BORED


----------



## MickeyisBeast

doge is my favorite thing


----------



## disneygirl520

I made it!


----------



## I Am What I Am

people are literally raging over family guy killing off the dog i've been laughing for two days


----------



## scarscar93

i jokingly made a doge-style title slide for the powerpoint in my group project last week and almost sent that to my professor by accident

that would have been awkward to explain


----------



## grandfloluver

I was really emotional today about our last play AHHHH we have all bonded so much over the wizard of oz. That movie is forever drilled into my skull


----------



## grandfloluver

I used to love wizard of oz as a kid. Dorothy was my hero. Little did I know...


----------



## BK228

I'm going to go see Frozen in a bit. I'm really excited. Thank goodness for early releases at my theater.


----------



## disneygirl520

I love my mother so much! This was our snack for the car ride!


----------



## I Am What I Am

scarscar93 said:


> i jokingly made a doge-style title slide for the powerpoint in my group project last week and almost sent that to my professor by accident  that would have been awkward to explain



"Dear professor:

much mistake

so embarrassed 

wow"


----------



## disneygirl520

Yay yay yay!!!!!!!


----------



## scarscar93

I Am What I Am said:


> "Dear professor:
> 
> much mistake
> 
> so embarrassed
> 
> wow"



"subject: such sorry"


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Everyone's pissed the snow didn't stick... But why? We don't even have school today anyway

I'm glad, if there was snow my mom wouldn't take me to see CF


----------



## CowboyErin

omg I got One Direction tickets


----------



## MickeyisBeast

CowboyErin said:


> omg I got One Direction tickets



omg i can't get them until the 3rd!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

yaaaaas they're doing two shoes in NC god bless


----------



## CowboyErin

MickeyisBeast said:


> omg i can't get them until the 3rd!



Oh no! I was able to get them through some American Express presale or something


----------



## MickeyisBeast

CowboyErin said:


> Oh no! I was able to get them through some American Express presale or something



Yeah, the pavilion where the show is has a Citi card presale but none of us or our parents have that so we just have to wait lol

but omg what date are you seeing them??


----------



## CowboyErin

MickeyisBeast said:


> Yeah, the pavilion where the show is has a Citi card presale but none of us or our parents have that so we just have to wait lol
> 
> but omg what date are you seeing them??



Oh yeah, I was going to see them in NJ, but we don't have a Citi card either.

I'm seeing them in Toronto on August 1st


----------



## LondonUnderground

disclosure tomorrow woo woo woo i am excited


----------



## MickeyisBeast

catching fire was soooo good i can't even

it just reminded me of how in love i am with peeta and how much i hate gale


----------



## disneygirl520

Calories don't count when you're on vacation right?


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> omg i can't get them until the 3rd!



That's the same boat I'm in


----------



## grandfloluver

I am sick boo

Thanksgiving always blesses me with a sore throat. Never fails.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade makes me so happy 

One day I will go to NYC and see it in person


----------



## disneygirl520

I just love Cirque Du Soleil so much!!


----------



## grandfloluver

I hope everyone had a good thanksgiving!


----------



## disneygirl520

Frozen is so good guys!


----------



## disneygirl520

I've never gotten a soundtrack so fast.


----------



## LondonUnderground

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vh_f9BDoHNk

yesterday was literally perfect omg me and my friend were in standing for this concert and it was INSANE my legs are so bruised and the people around us were hilarious omgggg
2 34, 7 06, 8 01, 9 22, 12 05 were some of the best moments


----------



## grandfloluver

disneygirl520 said:


> Frozen is so good guys!



I'm getting ready to go see it!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

they didn't take the alarm thingy off my dress i bought ughhhhh so my mom has to take it back sometime to get it removed

although not that upset because JCP gave us free Mickey snowglobes and that dress was originally $50 but i got it for $18


----------



## grandfloluver

The music it frozen is so good ahhhh I just thought that was the most darling movie


----------



## grandfloluver

If I had a choice to see catching fire or frozen again, I'd pick frozen. And I am an avid hunger games fan, but Disney princesses win every time


----------



## LondonUnderground

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkubQCI4Fxo

this is the best song ever

i love how they have 5 songs in the running for the top 100 songs of the year here literally everyone has been in love with them for this whole year


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i just got accepted into the college my parents want me to go to!

i'm three for three aw yeaaaaaah


----------



## scarscar93

MickeyisBeast said:


> i just got accepted into the college my parents want me to go to!
> 
> i'm three for three aw yeaaaaaah



Congrats girl!


----------



## disneygirl520

grandfloluver said:


> The music it frozen is so good ahhhh I just thought that was the most darling movie



Wasn't it wonderful!!


----------



## scarscar93

My friend and I are seeing Frozen tomorrow and should I bring my pack of tissues or not?


----------



## disneygirl520

scarscar93 said:


> My friend and I are seeing Frozen tomorrow and should I bring my pack of tissues or not?



Umm, nah, you'll probably be okay.


----------



## disneygirl520

As of today 200 days until Disney!! Half way there!!


----------



## disneygirl520

And it's my self declared beginning of the Christmas season. It's just a good day.


----------



## scarscar93

disneygirl520 said:


> Umm, nah, you'll probably be okay.



I've only ever cried at two movies but "Let It Go" gets at me a bit too much and I may bring them as a precaution.


----------



## disneygirl520

scarscar93 said:


> I've only ever cried at two movies but "Let It Go" gets at me a bit too much and I may bring them as a precaution.



Lol okay. I didn't cry and I'm more emotional than you


----------



## MickeyisBeast

scarscar93 said:


> Congrats girl!



Thanks!!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Just sent Hannah a six page text

Because that's what happens when I have important boy news to tell her


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> i just got accepted into the college my parents want me to go to!
> 
> i'm three for three aw yeaaaaaah



Woo hoo!! Congratulations Sarah!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

disneygirl520 said:


> Woo hoo!! Congratulations Sarah!



Thanks heather!


----------



## disneygirl520

One of my friends has made it her goal to find me a Disney loving boyfriend.


----------



## grandfloluver

disneygirl520 said:


> Wasn't it wonderful!!



Yes! I loved it! It was so good lol I may see it again


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> Just sent Hannah a six page text  Because that's what happens when I have important boy news to tell her


I just sent you an equally long text about my boy news omg 

We vent so well to one another


----------



## disneygirl520

grandfloluver said:


> Yes! I loved it! It was so good lol I may see it again



I loved it so so much!! And the songs! So good! I really might see it again too!


----------



## scarscar93

it amazes me that there are people who think they're special for disliking the current disney channel


----------



## grandfloluver

Today has been such a bad day. I can't even describe


----------



## LondonUnderground

he's got a funny face but you like that cuz he still looks cool


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i love my new tumblr url :333


----------



## AdmiralTyler

I'm so excited as we're heading to Disney in 1 day for school's state JR. BETA Convention. We are staying at the Swan and eating at the ESPN Club the first night on the Boardwalk.


----------



## LondonUnderground

it's officially december here omg best month of the year yesyeysyesyeysyesyes


----------



## LondonUnderground

do you guys have advent calendars...? like behind each window is a piece of chocolate for every day in december up until christmas eve


----------



## disneygirl520

LondonUnderground said:


> do you guys have advent calendars...? like behind each window is a piece of chocolate for every day in december up until christmas eve



Yes, I have one with a nativity scene and then my grandma got us Disney one's this year.


----------



## disneygirl520

Back in Ohio.


----------



## grandfloluver

I hate running a fever :/


----------



## grandfloluver

Man that auburn Alabama game though. I hate the PAC 12 or big 10 in the championship. I wasn't too upset for Alabama to loose though


----------



## disneygirl520

grandfloluver said:


> I hate running a fever :/



Oh no! Get well soon. hugs.


----------



## grandfloluver

I think UT may pull this win out tonight. I would be very embarrassed if they don't


----------



## grandfloluver

disneygirl520 said:


> Oh no! Get well soon. :hugs:



Thanks! I hope to feel better soon, too!


----------



## grandfloluver

I have literally sat in my room under the covers watching Disney movies all day. Not that I'm complaining or anything. That was the highlight of my day


----------



## disneygirl520

Another possible late night hang out with my best friend before he leaves again. Woo!


----------



## disneygirl520

Ooh I'm mad.


----------



## scarscar93

LondonUnderground said:


> do you guys have advent calendars...? like behind each window is a piece of chocolate for every day in december up until christmas eve



I had a Playmobil one when I was little :3

also omg Frozen was good. I didn't love it as much as Tangled or WIR but I loved it.


----------



## grandfloluver

I am splurging over some frozen songs. They are so cute


----------



## disneygirl520

grandfloluver said:


> I am splurging over some frozen songs. They are so cute



I love them!!!!


----------



## grandfloluver

scarscar93 said:


> I had a Playmobil one when I was little :3  also omg Frozen was good. I didn't love it as much as Tangled or WIR but I loved it.



AHHHH I think I may have liked tangled a bit better than frozen, but I did like it better than WIR. my brother loves WIR, but I am such a Disney princess movie sucker lol


----------



## disneygirl520

I actually think I may have liked Frozen a liiiiiittle more than tangled. It's sooooo close to WIR though.


----------



## scarscar93

WIR was just so much better than I expected and it was sooooo well-written and clever and I just fricken love Tangled.

"Let It Go" made me cry, as well as the opening.


----------



## disneygirl520

scarscar93 said:


> WIR was just so much better than I expected and it was sooooo well-written and clever and I just fricken love Tangled.
> 
> "Let It Go" made me cry, as well as the opening.



I probably will cry when I eventually watch it alone. WIR was amazing!


----------



## grandfloluver

I hate to say it, but the let it go Elsa version is waaay better than the single Demi lovato version. I am Demi's biggest fan, but facts are facts lol


----------



## disneygirl520

grandfloluver said:


> I hate to say it, but the let it go Elsa version is waaay better than the single Demi lovato version. I am Demi's biggest fan, but facts are facts lol



Completely agreed.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

in love with josh hutcherson


----------



## MickeyisBeast

pissed because somebody i follow posted Frozen spoilers and didn't give any warning or anything

like geez i'm not seeing it for a few more days stop ruining my life


----------



## scarscar93

forreal, I can't imagine how intimidating it had to be covering a song originally sung by Idina Menzel, pipes goddess.


----------



## grandfloluver

scarscar93 said:


> forreal, I can't imagine how intimidating it had to be covering a song originally sung by Idina Menzel, pipes goddess.


This


----------



## scarscar93

also that opening mickey cartoon holy frick that put philharmagic to shame

like whaaaaaaat

if that doesn't win an oscar, i swear


----------



## disneygirl520

scarscar93 said:


> also that opening mickey cartoon holy frick that put philharmagic to shame
> 
> like whaaaaaaat
> 
> if that doesn't win an oscar, i swear



For real!! So cool!!


----------



## disneygirl520

Crying every time my best friend leaves, I just need him in my life so much.


----------



## disneygirl520

At least Christmas break is soon. I just want to go back to when we saw each other every Day.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

just burned a Midnight Memories CD and organized all the CDs in my car

i love when my car is clean and organized


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i hate how i can never get used to my new urls on tumblr and keep ending up back at horxns omg


----------



## grandfloluver

Staying home tomorrow bc sickness 

And 1D tickets I mean gosh it's not like those aren't important


----------



## MickeyisBeast

tonight was the definition of perfect


----------



## I Am What I Am

tom daley came out as bisexual   

that's awesome  

 what is not awesome is that all media outlets are saying he came out as gay when that isn't true


----------



## grandfloluver

The Tom Daley news kinda shakes up my day a bit #ummmm


----------



## grandfloluver

And 1D tickets tomorrow


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i had to model today in one of my art classes
and i can never keep a straight face when posing but i looooooove seeing how people's pictures of me come out from all the different angles

everybody was very happy i wore my hair in a bun today

my teacher let me keep the one he drew


----------



## disneygirl520

My friend painted me.


----------



## disneygirl520

look at my turtle bank! I finally had time for a Miami craft!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

the actor that plays henry does not do a very good job of acting like pan. it's not convincing and very weird.


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> the actor that plays henry does not do a very good job of acting like pan. it's not convincing and very weird.



Agreed


----------



## I Am What I Am

the kid who plays Peter Pan makes some seriously unattractive faces omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

mockingjay had the best ending of all time

i swear if the fourth movie doesn't end the same way the book did (pre-epilogue) i will die


----------



## scarscar93

the audio post where katniss is slowed down and sounds like will ferrell is going to be the death of me

probably because of how much '90s/'00s snl i've watched lately


----------



## nerdylightbulb

"Alive" is my new favorite 1D song omg


----------



## grandfloluver

I have been such a nervous wreck today and I don't even really have a reason to be


----------



## grandfloluver

If a girl didn't have a crush on Peter Pan growing up, I'm judging them.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i got disney princess wrapping paper to wrap my friend's christmas presents in and i couldn't be more excited


----------



## LondonUnderground

last day of bein 16 tomorrow


----------



## disneygirl520

I just love this dress so so much.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

people are probably gonna kill me because my pro death penalty speech is 6 minutes long oops


----------



## MickeyisBeast

also the title of my speech is "Why the Death Penalty is Killer"
and you could say I'm really proud of that

and i just wrote a paper against animal experimentation and my title for that paper is "Death to Animal Experimentation"


----------



## grandfloluver

I got me some 1D tickets today D


----------



## grandfloluver

I love piano covers of songs <3


----------



## disneygirl520

Candy crush~level 350


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I literally just heard what happened before I opened eimears snapchat

Duuuuuuuuude... Wow... Why...

"Fresh off his World Series win, Jacoby Ellsbury signs a deal with the New York Yankees"


----------



## LondonUnderground

It's really sad that it's just about the money


----------



## MickeyisBeast

_And, yes, a Yankees official intimated Tuesday night, they still badly would like to re-sign second baseman Robinson Cano. The Yankees have already offered Cano a seven-year, $160 million contract, but Cano is seeking at least $90 million more in his recent talks._

just take it already, geez


----------



## LondonUnderground

just got a 5s as an early bday present and i just received a very very nice message
this week just took a great drastic turn


----------



## I Am What I Am

i was having a bad day so i took a long shower and belted out some show tunes and shaved my legs and ate my homemade soup and watched the season 4 finale of fullmetal alchemist: brotherhood and i feel better now


----------



## I Am What I Am

also i found out my tourism professor considers me one of his best students


----------



## grandfloluver

I am still feeling effects from this ongoing cold I have had for a week now


----------



## grandfloluver

I had to delete my snapchat to get the update for my phone :/ I am so bad with updates and change in general


----------



## disneygirl520

Happy happy happy birthday to Walt Disney the man behind the magic!


----------



## LondonUnderground

Happy birthday to me lol yay


----------



## disneygirl520

Happy birthday Eimear!!


----------



## LondonUnderground

disneygirl520 said:


> Happy birthday Eimear!!


Thank you!!


----------



## nerdylightbulb

today, when we were unpacking stuff that the restoration company brought us, we found my Nightmare Before Christmas music box! it's sooo cute. it's Jack in Christmas Town and it plays "What's This?" and lights up! it's supposedly only 1 of 1500 or s/t idk the certificate of authenticity went missing somewhere along the line. my mom got it for me for Christmas 8 years ago from the Disney ebay and only paid $25 omg


----------



## disneygirl520

Today the power was out at work for almost an hour. We just sat in the dark and talked.


----------



## grandfloluver

Happy birthday eimear!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

changed my schedule for next semester and yessss i'm so excited for it


----------



## disneygirl520

We are officially in a snow emergency.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

I HAVE A GREAT NEED


----------



## MickeyisBeast

it snowed here in november

and now it is december and it was in the 70s today
i had to blast the AC in the car on the way home today


----------



## LondonUnderground

Well this hasn't been a great offseason for me and Sarah and it's only the first week of December


----------



## LondonUnderground

grandfloluver said:


> Happy birthday eimear!



Thank you Hannah!


----------



## LondonUnderground

I want to vomit looking at jacoby's Wikipedia page
at first I was angry but now I'm just sad


----------



## MickeyisBeast

LondonUnderground said:


> Well this hasn't been a great offseason for me and Sarah and it's only the first week of December



lol i'm so pissed rn

how did this even happen to us


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i mean the mariners really? when's the last time they won the ws? oh right, *never*.

stupid, greedy move, cano.


----------



## disneygirl520

I need to start posting on Instagram again.


----------



## I Am What I Am

i've cried over this show like four times already


----------



## scarscar93

the fact that both tyler oakley and hank green felt the need to make audio posts of them reading this

/side-eye


----------



## disneygirl520

Should I cry now? Or after finals?


----------



## disneygirl520

disneygirl520 said:


> Should I cry now? Or after finals?



Now apparently. Now.


----------



## grandfloluver

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=QkVeKb2igrg  This wizard of ahhs is giving me feelings that are resurfacing of my love of performing the wizard of oz.   But really. This mashup is perfection. Absolutely beautiful


----------



## grandfloluver

My spell check just changed my "performing" to "word irking" 

What
Even


----------



## scarscar93

grandfloluver said:


> My spell check just changed my "performing" to "word irking"
> 
> What
> Even



my phone has changed "parents" to "Panera" before


----------



## grandfloluver

scarscar93 said:


> my phone has changed "parents" to "Panera" before



Omg my best friend's phone is the absolute worst haha it changed my name to "gasbag" lol and "good morning lol" to "good morning poop"


----------



## I Am What I Am

scarscar93 said:


> the fact that both tyler oakley and hank green felt the need to make audio posts of them reading this
> 
> /side-eye



official petition for tyler oakley and both green brothers to stop


----------



## MickeyisBeast

my friend got our 1D tickets and she says we got really good seats!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i keep getting the new nike commercial on youtube AND CANO IS IN IT.

keep ripping my heart out


----------



## LondonUnderground




----------



## scarscar93

I miss The Office so much I'm watching the British version.


----------



## grandfloluver

I want duke to win so bad gah 
And michigan state 

Auburn slays. 
I hate ohio state.


----------



## grandfloluver

I just really don't wanna see ohio state and Urban Meyer in the championship. All I want is the SEC to go back


----------



## disneygirl520

I hate working the morning shift because it ISN'T a morning shift! 11-9 is ridiculous in my opinion.


----------



## grandfloluver

I almost went back to watch frozen today


----------



## disneygirl520

grandfloluver said:


> I want duke to win so bad gah
> And michigan state
> 
> Auburn slays.
> I hate ohio state.



Aye what!? Hatin' on Ohio State! 
Nah. I couldn't care less.


----------



## grandfloluver

disneygirl520 said:


> Aye what!? Hatin' on Ohio State! Nah. I couldn't care less.



hahaha just their football team and coach I swear! Most Tennessee fans have deep feelings towards that football program lol


----------



## disneygirl520

grandfloluver said:


> hahaha just their football team and coach I swear! Most Tennessee fans have deep feelings towards that football program lol



Lol I honestly don't follow sports what so ever, I'm so clueless.


----------



## grandfloluver

I think do you wanna build a snowman is the cutest thing ever 

I just love that song


----------



## disneygirl520

grandfloluver said:


> I think do you wanna build a snowman is the cutest thing ever
> 
> I just love that song



It's so cute! I just love the whole soundtrack.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> I want duke to win so bad gah
> And michigan state
> 
> Auburn slays.
> I hate ohio state.



ahhhh duke ew no!

jk lol i don't care about college sports. it's just everyone in NC is either big Chapel Hill fans or Duke fans. I prefer Chapel Hill because they have prettier colors than Duke haha. but really i could care less. i root for any NC team


----------



## MickeyisBeast

my favorite football games are those where they're playing in inches of snow and it just keeps snowing

it looks so pretty


----------



## disneygirl520

Avoiding studying led me to Facebook and I sent some of you friend requests  if you want to accept.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

I LITERALLY CANT DECIDE WHETHER TO MAKE MY TUMBLR URL LOUISMALIKK OR LLOUISMALIK OR ZAYNTOMLNSON

but i also saved louisrnalik, lcuismalik and zayntomlinsns and i just

ZOUIS


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> ahhhh duke ew no!  jk lol i don't care about college sports. it's just everyone in NC is either big Chapel Hill fans or Duke fans. I prefer Chapel Hill because they have prettier colors than Duke haha. but really i could care less. i root for any NC team



My family loves duke lol we took my brother to duke's basketball camp when I was in elementary school. Duke did better than UT in football this year, so that's who we supported now that UT's season is over lol


----------



## grandfloluver

I just love college football so much. Or just football in general. That's really the only sport I give two flips about. I tolerate basketball, but that's it.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

David and Mary Margaret are the cutest 

Except can they not try and get Emma and Neil together? Hook is where it's at, for a pirate he's being the better guy.


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> David and Mary Margaret are the cutest
> 
> Except can they not try and get Emma and Neil together? Hook is where it's at, for a pirate he's being the better guy.



Neil is boring. I've started really liking Hook.


----------



## disneygirl520

I have an 8 AM exam. It can't snow anymore. I have to be able to drive.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

disneygirl520 said:


> Neil is boring. I've started really liking Hook.



Neil annoys me and he's dull. Hook is charming and intriguing. Plus I love pirates


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> Neil annoys me and he's dull. Hook is charming and intriguing. Plus I love pirates



And he's attractive so... . I hate these random flashbacks.


----------



## disneygirl520

I am so scared for these exams. I can't even sleep until my alarm.


----------



## disneygirl520

One down, three to go. But that one felt good at least.


----------



## CowboyErin

finals week is going to be the death of me


----------



## CowboyErin

Also everyone I know's finals are before my birthday except mine so I'll pretty much be here alone awesome


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## MickeyisBeast

my speech went really well today. and so many people complimented me on my dress, it was a good day.


----------



## LondonUnderground

i have to do the register for a year 9 form every tuesday morning now so me and my friend are gonna find out all of the lower school secrets like who they think is the hot boy in year 12 heh heheheh heh


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i tried to get my dog to take a picture with me in front of the christmas tree so i could do a transformation tuesday for tomorrow from when he was a puppy but he does not like to cooperate.


----------



## disneygirl520

People told me I looked cute today. I legitimately braided my hair into two braids last night, slept in them and then put a hat on. But, I did put make up on since I couldn't sleep at all after 5.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

yankees tweeted a picture of ellsbury in yankee gear

no... still so weird.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

remember that one time the mariners outbid _themselves_ for cano?

http://www.baseballnation.com/hot-c.../mariners-robinson-cano-outbidding-themselves

hahahahahahha


----------



## grandfloluver

It doesn't feel like the semester should be over 
Wow


----------



## grandfloluver

Planning our next Disney trip makes me very excited


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i was literally like 12 in the my transformation tuesday that i posted today hahahahaahahaha


----------



## CowboyErin

I go to disney this week omg

I'm so stressed about finals I almost forgot


----------



## LondonUnderground

It's actually beyond me that no one outside of the general London area uses 'peak' to describe things 
It's just such a handy word to have
Peak times writing this essay
'I forgot my homework' 'peak 4 u'


----------



## MickeyisBeast

finally saw frozen today and it was so good


----------



## grandfloluver

CowboyErin said:


> I go to disney this week omg  I'm so stressed about finals I almost forgot


Ahhhhh so lucky! Well, not about finals lol


----------



## grandfloluver

I love the holiday Oreos so much


----------



## MickeyisBeast

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xovw9Qpl_jE&feature=youtu.be

IN LOVE


----------



## grandfloluver

I think I'm getting sick again ugh it's been two weeks


----------



## MickeyisBeast

rip my heart out and stomp on it why don't you





Robinson Cano ‏@RobinsonCano 2h
Im looking forward to the future and joining the @Mariners in Seattle! Thank you New York & my amazing fans for the support thru the years.
Expand

let me just tell you 2013 has been the WORST baseball season and off season of my existence


----------



## disneygirl520

Happy birthday Erin!!


----------



## CowboyErin

disneygirl520 said:


> Happy birthday Erin!!



Thank you!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

CowboyErin said:


> Thank you!



happy birthday!!


----------



## CowboyErin

MickeyisBeast said:


> happy birthday!!



Thanks!


----------



## grandfloluver

Ah ah ah happy birthday Erin!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

At least Damon can realize how horrible they are together

Delena is no more!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I hate Stefan and Katherine together

at least Stefan realizes the truth


----------



## grandfloluver

Stayed home from school today. I am pretty sure my doctor was horrified at looking at my throat


----------



## grandfloluver

I just finished my art project that literally took me a month to finish. *cues hallelujah chorus to start playing* it is literally deep. There is so much symbolism in it


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> Ah ah ah happy birthday Erin!



Thank you!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

just watched ellsbury officially join the yankees organization


----------



## MickeyisBeast

_Ellsbury becomes the latest in a list of players who have jumped from the Red Sox to the Yankees. Johnny Damon made a similar switch in 2005 after winning a World Series with the Red Sox in 2004. Wade Boggs, Babe Ruth, and Luis Tiant also went straight from Boston to the Bronx._

all we do is steal steal steal no matter what


----------



## I Am What I Am

I thought I was gonna fail my science class. i got a C instead I am pleased


----------



## grandfloluver

I picked a good day to be sick. I have watched so many Disney movies today on the Disney Channel


----------



## grandfloluver

I love wrapping presents


----------



## disneygirl520

grandfloluver said:


> I love wrapping presents



Me too!


----------



## disneygirl520

My smoke allergy has gotten SO bad. Like it's terrible.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

it's not like you'd actually ever be able to switch lives with that person

that's not even answering the question.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

my two favorite football teams play each other here tomorrow...

i like the jets better
but the panthers are my home team
i want the jets to win
but i also want the panthers to win
and both can't win
obviously


----------



## MickeyisBeast

ahh i just got accepted into the hardest college that i applied to!

now i'm 4 for 4
and all that's left to hear back from is my FAVORITE college.


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> ahh i just got accepted into the hardest college that i applied to!
> 
> now i'm 4 for 4
> and all that's left to hear back from is my FAVORITE college.



Ahh! Yay Sarah!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

disneygirl520 said:


> Ahh! Yay Sarah!



 thanks!


----------



## scarscar93

MickeyisBeast said:


> ahh i just got accepted into the hardest college that i applied to!
> 
> now i'm 4 for 4
> and all that's left to hear back from is my FAVORITE college.



Congrats!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

scarscar93 said:


> Congrats!



thanks!


----------



## disneygirl520

Just binged watched almost an entire season of Project Runway.


----------



## I Am What I Am

tumblr users who fall for nazi propaganda smdh


----------



## disneygirl520

Trying to find an outfit that functions for both church and babysitting. It's a struggle.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

my best friends and i are exchanging presents this tuesday! i can't wait to give them their presents, that's probably one of my favorite things about christmas


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> my best friends and i are exchanging presents this tuesday! i can't wait to give them their presents, that's probably one of my favorite things about christmas



Same. I just love seeing people's reactions.


----------



## disneygirl520

I honestly used to HATE my straight hair. But now I love it.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i honestly hate demi lovato's version of Let It Go
mainly because Idina Menzel sings it so perfectly


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> i honestly hate demi lovato's version of Let It Go
> mainly because Idina Menzel sings it so perfectly



Girl! Same, again!


----------



## disneygirl520

Allow me to like all of Erin's instagrams.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

disneygirl520 said:


> Allow me to like all of Erin's instagrams.



erin and her boyfriend are too cute


----------



## nerdylightbulb

my parents are only getting me one small thing for Christmas because so i'm scouring Amazon and sending my mom random One Direction things like a toothbrush and a beach towel.

i can't decide what's worse. that they sell it or that i want it all


----------



## I Am What I Am

driver roll up the partition please

i don't need you seeing yoncé on her knees


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i need shoes and more pants before Disneyland ahhh


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i'M GOING TO GET THESE BECAUSE I NEED THEM


----------



## disneygirl520

I had to unsubscribe from the Once thread because apparently stuff happens in tonight's episode but I'm watching survivor.


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> erin and her boyfriend are too cute



Yes they are! Her pictures always make me go awwww


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> erin and her boyfriend are too cute



They definitely are!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i missed tonight's episode of once because i didn't get home from church in time

guess i'll have to wait until tomorrow


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> i missed tonight's episode of once because i didn't get home from church in time
> 
> guess i'll have to wait until tomorrow



We can watch it together


----------



## MickeyisBeast

disneygirl520 said:


> We can watch it together



woohoo lol, glad i'm not the only one who missed it!


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> woohoo lol, glad i'm not the only one who missed it!



It's the survivor finale. It was a toss up lol.


----------



## grandfloluver

I am just so ready for Christmas break. I am two tests away


----------



## I Am What I Am

i literally cannot get over how good fullmetal alchemist: brotherhood was


like holy crap one of the best series I've ever watched


----------



## disneygirl520

I get to see my big brother today!


----------



## disneygirl520

Sarah! Let me know when you watch Once!


----------



## LondonUnderground

Allow


----------



## MickeyisBeast

disneygirl520 said:


> Sarah! Let me know when you watch Once!



I'm watching it right now!


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> I'm watching it right now!



Ahh yay! It's...interesting.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

http://espn.go.com/new-york/mlb/sto...ankees-not-angry-robinson-cano-felt-sorry-him

"I didn't get any respect from the yankees"

and now i have no respect for Cano.


----------



## disneygirl520

Wow my best friend paragraph got long, and that's with me cutting myself off.


----------



## disneygirl520

I found my Prom photos!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

oh good gosh that Once ending... i'm just done


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> oh good gosh that Once ending... i'm just done



Yes! Me too!


----------



## nerdylightbulb

why do i click the things i have blacklisted? I KNOW THEY'RE GONNA PISS ME OFF THAT'S WHY I HAVE THEM BLACKLISTED


----------



## scarscar93

i hate the stress of finding someone new to cut my hair because i have to go through several people who mess it up and ugh


----------



## disneygirl520

scarscar93 said:


> i hate the stress of finding someone new to cut my hair because i have to go through several people who mess it up and ugh



The guy who used to cut my hair asked me out, took me on a date, told me I was a wonderful person and then never talked to me again. Needless to say I have to find a new place.


----------



## scarscar93

disneygirl520 said:


> The guy who used to cut my hair asked me out, took me on a date, told me I was a wonderful person and then never talked to me again. Needless to say I have to find a new place.



that's just...wow.


----------



## disneygirl520

scarscar93 said:


> that's just...wow.



Yeah. I still don't get it lol but that's okay.


----------



## disneygirl520

One of my professors just emailed me telling me she is going to raise my 89 to an A- because of participation/effort! So I got straight A's!!


----------



## grandfloluver

I am literally the world's pickiest eater. I am so betting on loosing weight when I go to London bc I am such a hotdog and pizza only junkie


----------



## grandfloluver

I did my nails cute! They are candy came striped French tips. I heart them


----------



## I Am What I Am

i started watching the 2003 series of Fullmetal Alchemist and I'd already cried by episode 8 so this doesn't bode well for my emotional state for the rest of the series.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i'm not even sure if i want to go to Knott's Berry farm, but everyone else in my family wants to go  so we're going lol


----------



## disneygirl520

The preschool I observed at is having their Christmas program tonight. I am so excited to see all of the kids again!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

He got him an extra 30-day vacation - and its called October
Pete Rose knocks 2B Robinson Cano for signing with the Seattle Mariners on the Michael Kay Show.

BURN THO


----------



## nerdylightbulb

there are no words for how much i'm hoping Niall really is dating Barbara Palvin. they would be so cute together omg


----------



## grandfloluver

I saw frozen again today! I just love that movie and it's message and it's music and it's animation and everything.


----------



## I Am What I Am

update: i watched another three episodes of fullmetal alchemist last night and teared up about 4 different times so this is not going to go well for me



especially since I know what comes up later


----------



## nerdylightbulb

my brother is listening to Midnight Memories without any encouragement from me whatsoever. i’m laughing so hard.


----------



## LondonUnderground

grandfloluver said:


> I am literally the world's pickiest eater. I am so betting on loosing weight when I go to London bc I am such a hotdog and pizza only junkie


I'm really picky too but the food here is FAB although it's probably a lot less salty than your food haha


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i wish this wasn't so complicated.


----------



## grandfloluver

I have been in this enchanted mood for months now. I really need to rewatch that movie. It is one of my favorites


----------



## grandfloluver

The times I broke out into true loves kiss on stage in drama is probably countless


----------



## disneygirl520

I really want to know what Once is doing.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

They don't let anyone have an opinion that's different than theirs. Smh


----------



## Merida DunBroch

Really want to see Frozen! Kristoff is so cute!


----------



## disneygirl520

It drives me crazy when people spell my last name wrong. Like more than it should.


----------



## scarscar93

so apparently paper route won this ryan seacrest "royals" cover contest

it's probably really bad that i was even happier that they won when i saw that one of the later runners-up was this girl from my high school who was on american idol

but...um, gurl, you made the top ten on american idol, your dad played in the mlb, and you live in one of the wealthier parts of town

don't go playing up any of that "we don't come from money" business

(i know it's just a song, but it still kinda bothered me)


----------



## MickeyisBeast

the boy that i'm talking to referred to me as "his girl" to other people

/uncomfortableness/


----------



## grandfloluver

I had so much fun at our cheerleading Christmas party 

My gift was so good and the gift I gave away was even better


----------



## scarscar93

the author of it's kind of a funny story died

he was so young, too


----------



## disneygirl520

Found an ugly Christmas sweater for Sunday!!


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i love the urls i have on both of my tumblrs. good job, self.


----------



## grandfloluver

I am seeing saving mr.banks tomorrow and I couldn't be more excited


----------



## disneygirl520

grandfloluver said:


> I am seeing saving mr.banks tomorrow and I couldn't be more excited



You have to let me know how it is!


----------



## disneygirl520

Crossing my fingers we get our last two ADRs tomorrow morning.


----------



## disneygirl520

disneygirl520 said:


> Crossing my fingers we get our last two ADRs tomorrow morning.



Just kidding.  We have two more days until we can do that.


----------



## disneygirl520

Got our mymagic+ mail. So incredibly happy.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

when i really think about it, 2013 was one of the best years of my life.


----------



## grandfloluver

disneygirl520 said:


> You have to let me know how it is!



I loved it. Absolutely adored it. I am the world's biggest Walt Disney/Mary poppins fan in general, though. I legit almost cried three or four times. It was honestly much deeper and heartfelt than I thought.


----------



## grandfloluver

I was the youngest person in the theater today when I saw it. I kind of felt out of place at first, but I soon got over that


----------



## LondonUnderground

MickeyisBeast said:


> when i really think about it, 2013 was one of the best years of my life.


same


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Anchorman 2 had me in tears

Steve Carrell's character is everything to me, I was laughing every second he was in screen


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Not stressing, I know you and I are gonna make it


----------



## scarscar93

MickeyisBeast said:


> Anchorman 2 had me in tears
> 
> Steve Carrell's character is everything to me, I was laughing every second he was in screen



I can't wait to see that.

Especially after seeing Saving Mr. Banks alongside such a bad crowd.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Was Saving mr banks good?


----------



## MickeyisBeast

scarscar93 said:


> I can't wait to see that.
> 
> Especially after seeing Saving Mr. Banks alongside such a bad crowd.



The second half of the movie made no sense (and i know a lot of people didnt like that) but I didn't care because overall it was just that funny.

It was a lot better than the first one.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

three days until christmas and it's 72 degrees out right now

whaaaaat


----------



## nerdylightbulb

thank u i would have never figured that out without ur helpful instructions

why do all recipes think people are idiots? I JUST WANNA KNOW HOW TO MAKE PUMPKIN CHEESECAKE NOT LEARN HOW TO STORE IT BYE


----------



## nerdylightbulb

it's 56° out which means i can still wear my flip flops hell ya

but i wear my flip flops pretty much whenever it's not raining so i guess that doesn't matter much


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i dreamt about you nearly every night this week~


----------



## nerdylightbulb

prayer circle that it doesn't rain in socal january 5-9


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i'll be in Disneyland in two weeks. cries


----------



## MickeyisBeast

my whole TL is everyone going crazy that the Panthers are going to the playoffs

CAN WE JUST TALK ABOUT THAT JETS GAME THO MY BOOOOOYS CAME BACK TO DESTROY!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

if my boys can't make it to the superbowl, i really hope my hometown cats do


----------



## nerdylightbulb

the lowest the temps are slated to be when were down in Anaheim is 70° hyfr


----------



## scarscar93

expeditioneverestgrl said:


> Was Saving mr banks good?



There are parts of it I enjoyed, parts of it I had trouble enjoying either because of the way the audience acted or because the movie was, at certain points, not entirely fair to P.L. Travers' actual reaction to the film adaptation.

People were laughing at how reluctant she was to put her work in the hands of others and I find the idea of ever losing control of something you poured your soul into terrifying. I'm hoping to make a career out of writing, and tbh I was rooting for Travers more than I was for Walt.

also it made me miss Disneyland even more.


----------



## grandfloluver

It is my biggest pet peeve when people spell my name as Hanna instead of Hannah. My biggest pet peeve ever.


----------



## grandfloluver

scarscar93 said:


> There are parts of it I enjoyed, parts of it I had trouble enjoying either because of the way the audience acted or because the movie was, at certain points, not entirely fair to P.L. Travers' actual reaction to the film adaptation.  People were laughing at how reluctant she was to put her work in the hands of others and I find the idea of ever losing control of something you poured your soul into terrifying. I'm hoping to make a career out of writing, and tbh I was rooting for Travers more than I was for Walt.  also it made me miss Disneyland even more.



My audience was the exact same way! Like they laughed at so many things that weren't even funny. I didn't understand it at all. Well them. Not the movie. But the audience lol it was quite the experience


----------



## scarscar93

grandfloluver said:


> My audience was the exact same way! Like they laughed at so many things that weren't even funny. I didn't understand it at all. Well them. Not the movie. But the audience lol it was quite the experience



it was so upsetting because the movie _shows_ why she is the way she is and yet they _still_ laughed

like no

it's not funny that she hopes the plane crashes. this woman has battled so many demons. do not laugh at her anxiety.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> It is my biggest pet peeve when people spell my name as Hanna instead of Hannah. My biggest pet peeve ever.



same with my name

the struggle for people who have "nonessential" h's at the end of their names


----------



## scarscar93

i'm amazed at all the possibilities for misspelling "catherine"

katherine
katharine
catharine
kathryn
cathryn
????


----------



## disneygirl520

grandfloluver said:


> It is my biggest pet peeve when people spell my name as Hanna instead of Hannah. My biggest pet peeve ever.



People get my first name right but I've actually had people try to correct my last name spelling on things, like I know how to spell my name!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

don't even get me started on my last name.

it's five letters and NOBODY can pronounce it correctly. i hate the first day of school because no teacher ever says it right and then we spend two minutes going back and forth with me telling them how to say it and them trying to say it. after a little while i just give up and let them say it however they want to.


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> don't even get me started on my last name.
> 
> it's five letters and NOBODY can pronounce it correctly. i hate the first day of school because no teacher ever says it right and then we spend two minutes going back and forth with me telling them how to say it and them trying to say it. after a little while i just give up and let them say it however they want to.



Mine is only THREE. I started introducing myself spelling my last name. Lol


----------



## scarscar93

because of my last name, my friends insist on setting me up with a guy whose last name is bell

noooooope


----------



## MickeyisBeast

disneygirl520 said:


> Mine is only THREE. I started introducing myself spelling my last name. Lol



omg hahahaha that's crazy

oh i do the same thing, i've gotten used to the crazy looks after i say my name that i just start spelling out my last name to save everyone the trouble


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> omg hahahaha that's crazy
> 
> oh i do the same thing, i've gotten used to the crazy looks after i say my name that i just start spelling out my last name to save everyone the trouble



Haha right! I get weird looks but it works.


----------



## disneygirl520

Today was just great. Spending time with my best friend just makes everything better.


----------



## LondonUnderground

Just imagine what it's like to have my name


----------



## grandfloluver

My last name has issues too. Like my name is by far the easiest name ever to spell. It sounds just like it is spelled. Just that left out "h" bugs me to no end


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Tomorrow is Christmas Eveeeeeeee


----------



## disneygirl520

I am so excited for Christmas!!


----------



## disneygirl520

I want a Christmas themed question today. Hm...


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Someone made a collage of some of pictures and each pictures represents a different high school in our county and my schools picture is a picture of Elle from Legally Blonde doll

It's funny how accurate all the pictures were omg


----------



## LondonUnderground

The weather is insane


----------



## grandfloluver

So much of the outer part of the Disney Studios filmed in Saving Mr. Banks I had been to and toured and I was majorly fangirling when I saw it because I WAS THERE. I HAD BEEN THERE


----------



## grandfloluver

I drove around the Beverly Hills hotel and wish I would've stayed there so bad just because


----------



## grandfloluver

My outerwear for London is so cute. Adorable actually. I have my colored and warm j. Crew jeans, my grey trench coat with a bow, and my silver sparkly ugg ear muffs.


----------



## scarscar93

It is too diggity dang cold up here.


----------



## LondonUnderground

Lol our fence for blown over and our apple tree has literally been destroyed and some trees running along the path up the back of our garden have been blown down... Oh well at least we didn't lose power like some places


----------



## grandfloluver

It's snowing


----------



## MickeyisBeast

*Hate by the plain white ts plays in the background*

Hate is a strong word
But I really really really don't like you


----------



## nerdylightbulb

my parents were making fun of the way that they think teenage girls talk and i told them that people don’t actually talk like that.

and my mom said “how many teenage girls do you know?”

i……am…..one….goodbye….


----------



## nerdylightbulb

plus i obviously know more teenager than my parents do??????//


it was just a weird thing to say. i'm


----------



## nerdylightbulb

the fact that people ship Tegan and Sara together is so gross because they're RELATED EWW


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i just beat my brother at horse and he’s over a foot taller than me. it’s a Christmas miracle.


----------



## grandfloluver

I still honestly wish I could get more toys and stuff like that for Christmas. I am such a kid it's not even funny. I miss it. A lot. 

I am honestly still such a kid.


----------



## grandfloluver

It snowed this morning and it was so perfect. It all melted of course, but we all were like SNOW ON CHRISTMAS EVE AHHH


----------



## disneygirl520

grandfloluver said:


> I still honestly wish I could get more toys and stuff like that for Christmas. I am such a kid it's not even funny. I miss it. A lot.
> 
> I am honestly still such a kid.



My mom got me a stuffed animal manatee in my stocking and I've been running around with it for hours yelling about how I named it Barbara and I LOVE it. I am a kid lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Hope y'all have a great Christmas


----------



## disneygirl520

MERRY CHRISTMAS!! hope everyone has a fantastic day!!


----------



## disneygirl520

My parents got me coloring books, new crayons, puzzles, and a singing Small World doll. I'm like six. But I love it!


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i made my rp partner an au of her fav ship that we have as a Christmas gift and i had so much fun making it AND SHE LOVED IT AND I FEEL SO GREAT ABOUT IT NOW GOD


----------



## grandfloluver

disneygirl520 said:


> My parents got me coloring books, new crayons, puzzles, and a singing Small World doll. I'm like six. But I love it!



I got two of the small world dolls too!! haha it is a small world. Pun intended lol


----------



## grandfloluver

Guys I am going to London tomorrow. TO MOR ROW like I am excited and nervous all at once ahhhahhahhhah


----------



## disneygirl520

grandfloluver said:


> I got two of the small world dolls too!! haha it is a small world. Pun intended lol



Haha!! My sister got one too! I got Hawaii and she got France.


----------



## grandfloluver

disneygirl520 said:


> Haha!! My sister got one too! I got Hawaii and she got France.



I got the Hawaiian one too! And the British one lol


----------



## disneygirl520

grandfloluver said:


> I got the Hawaiian one too! And the British one lol



Lol it is a small world (after all)


----------



## scarscar93

My dad got me a ton of different types of dark chocolate.

I feel so bad. I barely like dark chocolate but I know he had the best intentions.

the sea salt & roasted almond ones he got me are really good tho, but I can't see myself saying the same for the raspberry squares


----------



## MickeyisBeast

scarscar93 said:


> My dad got me a ton of different types of dark chocolate.
> 
> I feel so bad. I barely like dark chocolate but I know he had the best intentions.
> 
> the sea salt & roasted almond ones he got me are really good tho, but I can't see myself saying the same for the raspberry squares



I got quite a bit of dark chocolate too, from a family member. I'm not really a fan, it tastes too bitter for me. Some of the chocolate has a mint filling though so those aren't as bad as the straight up dark chocolate ones.


----------



## disneygirl520

I need to finish packing :/


----------



## MickeyisBeast

so far the best part of this movie is how accurately they describe having a migraine

"He's having a migraine. Imagine someone sawed open your head, filled it with razors and shook it as hard as they could"


----------



## disneygirl520

This Christmas was just great.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

WHY did i watch that movie

never again, should have listened


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> WHY did i watch that movie
> 
> never again, should have listened



What movie?


----------



## MickeyisBeast

disneygirl520 said:


> What movie?



Shutter Island


----------



## LondonUnderground

wow hannah i apologise for our weather tonight lol it's gonna rain and flood everywhere


----------



## MickeyisBeast

we have the stupidest conversations

but i love it


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Repeat by Zendaya is actually such a good song, I'm in love with it


----------



## disneygirl520

I am just not a Mary Poppins fan.


----------



## grandfloluver

LondonUnderground said:


> wow hannah i apologise for our weather tonight lol it's gonna rain and flood everywhere



I got in about 12 today and it hasn't been bad at all! Just sorta cold, but it's that way at my home, so nothing new there


----------



## grandfloluver

The time difference is eating me alive right now


----------



## I Am What I Am

i got a 3DS for christmas and i cried


----------



## I Am What I Am

i also got 50 dollars and i'm probably gonna spend it on the complete set of fullmetal alchemist: brotherhood


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i saw the new Bieber movie tonight and i thought it was going to be eh BUT IT WAS SO GOOD I CRIED

ik the whole purpose of that movie was to show people that he's not really a jerk he's just a teenage boy and wow did they do a good job bc i fell in love with him all over again


----------



## disneygirl520

So excited for this Disney museum exhibit!!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i need to change my phone password bc this guy is really close to figuring it out

and plus it's 2416 aka my ex favorite baseball player's number and then my favorite number aka the day i was born

but what i'm going to change it to is pretty simple so hopefully i will be able to catch on to it pretty quickly


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i got this crewneck at forever21 yesterday and i can't even deal i'm so in love
i mean it's got woody, buzz, jessie, rex, and ham on it aka my life


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I'm really excited for the new Disney baseball movie!


----------



## grandfloluver

Sick as a dawg :/

Praying that I feel better in the morning


----------



## scarscar93

It's so weird seeing Jon Hamm in any role that isn't Don Draper.


----------



## I Am What I Am

ugh i have to somehow find a red dress and white pants



and i cant order my dvds until i buy them because i NEED those clothes and i have very limited funds



i just want to spend my christmas/bonus money on something fun for me


----------



## disneygirl520

So sleepy, and the hour time difference makes such a difference.


----------



## scarscar93

Can bad things please stop happening to people around me


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I started rewatching Lost last night

why did I do this to myself


----------



## disneygirl520

I had a dream that Heidi Klum wanted to cut my hair. Like where did that come from?


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I really hope both my Jets and Panthers win today


----------



## MickeyisBeast




----------



## disfreak24

MickeyisBeast said:


>


This gif is perfect.


----------



## disneygirl520

Whoops. Just got addicted to draw mania.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Jets destroyed!! And panthers got division win!!


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i was picking my clothes out for Disneyland and i thought that i picked out too many outfits, but i did not.

[Kanye West voice] i am a god


----------



## nerdylightbulb

everyone in my house is pissed off because the Raiders aren't winning. um hello when do they ever


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i literally just typed up a list of what i need to bring when i'm packing Disneyland without taking into account that i need clothes to WEAR ON THE RIDE DOWN/THE FIRST DAY IN THE PARK SO I PROBABLY SHOULDN'T PACK THOSE

I'M SO STUPID wth


----------



## scarscar93

ONE MONTH UNTIL POWERPUFF GIRLS COMES BACK


----------



## MickeyisBeast

He's everything you want
He's everything you need
He's everything inside of you
That you wish you could be
He says all the right things
At exactly the right time

But he means nothing to you
And you don't know why


----------



## pinklion321

I'm never that far!
No matter where you are.
Believe it we can make it come true.
We'll do it our way!
No matter what they say.
Cuz no ones gonna do it for you-hou-hou-yea
And I-I-I-I I'll never say never,
as long as we keep it together-er-er-oh!
If you live in a dream and you know what I mean, then you can't let it change your mind!
It's the life that we choose, and we still break the rules but it's all gonna be just fine,
Yea we're all gonna be just fine,
You and me we are gonna be just fine.
HUMMMMMMMMMMMMM!


----------



## I Am What I Am

i cant believe they had Jon Groff in frozen and they only had him sing the reindeer song


what


----------



## disfreak24

I Am What I Am said:


> i cant believe they had Jon Groff in frozen and they only had him sing the reindeer song  what



Same. Jonathan Groff's voice is too beautiful to only be featured in one song.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

HANNAH OH MY GOD jdjdjdkhdkshskdh

I wish I could text you lol

Clear out your PMs


----------



## scarscar93

ordering textbooks kills me inside

but lol my american lit professor e-mailed us the isbn numbers of the books we'll need and didn't submit a list to the school bookstore so our only option is to get them cheaper


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Last year I had to take my H. Chemistry exam on my birthday, and I failed it. Went from an A to a C in that class.

This year I only have to take one exam and it's on the first day, so I don't even need to go to school on my birthday! Already looking like a much better birthday.


----------



## disfreak24

chemistry is the worst. My class has 3 textbooks for it, like one wasn't bad enough


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> HANNAH OH MY GOD jdjdjdkhdkshskdh  I wish I could text you lol  Clear out your PMs


Yes ma'am 

I'm excited and nervous 
And OMG


----------



## grandfloluver

Literally I freeze all the time


----------



## I Am What I Am

next semesters books are only gonna be 268 dollars praise god in heaven let the choirs of angels sing the baby jesus to sleep in the virgin  mary's arms


----------



## scarscar93

I Am What I Am said:


> next semesters books are only gonna be 268 dollars praise god in heaven let the choirs of angels sing the baby jesus to sleep in the virgin  mary's arms



Mine were $262 and yeah ditto on all the praise ish


----------



## scarscar93

Buuuut now this means I get to worry about getting all my books in the mail on time.


----------



## scarscar93

I'm at Downtown Disney rn and can't find much Frozen stuff. 

What is this


----------



## disneygirl520

I thought the lyrics for Royals were "diamonds on your tongue piece." 
Lol whoops.


----------



## grandfloluver

I really wish I wouldn't have gotten sick so I could've had time to meet up with eimear ); 

I feel better now though. First time I have really eaten in like two and a half days


----------



## grandfloluver

I freaked out at the Disney store in harrods today omg


----------



## disneygirl520

Glad you're feeling better Hannah!


----------



## disneygirl520

Just saw Saving Mr. Banks. I really liked it.


----------



## grandfloluver

disneygirl520 said:


> Glad you're feeling better Hannah!



Thanks so much!


----------



## grandfloluver

disneygirl520 said:


> Just saw Saving Mr. Banks. I really liked it.


Isn't it great


----------



## disneygirl520

grandfloluver said:


> Isn't it great



Yes! I was afraid I wouldn't like it since I'm not a fan of Mary Poppins but it was really good! But, Walt was too young, that bothered me lol


----------



## LondonUnderground

happy new year from england!!


----------



## disneygirl520




----------



## disneygirl520

Nobody can understand the intensity of my family's solitaire games.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

"going to Disney World with normal people

Them: let's get a map
Me: I am the map"

YES


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> "going to Disney World with normal people
> 
> Them: let's get a map
> Me: I am the map"
> 
> YES



This!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I go back to school tomorrow ):

But then I only have to survive less than two weeks before I take my only exam, then I get a six day birthday break before second semester!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Say Something is such a sad song

Which is why I have it on repeat


----------



## CowboyErin

MickeyisBeast said:


> "going to Disney World with normal people
> 
> Them: let's get a map
> Me: I am the map"
> 
> YES



This was me on my senior trip omg


----------



## disneygirl520

Everyone seems to think that whenever I leave town I'm going to Disney. Like I wish!


----------



## scarscar93

eww eww classes start a week from today

don't want


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> "going to Disney World with normal people  Them: let's get a map Me: I am the map"  YES



This is real this is me


----------



## grandfloluver

That parade today tho 

Oh my gosh I was in the front row and if I was on tv I am thoroughly sorry because I looked like a wretched wet dog. If I don't get sick or have pneumonia from that, then my utter level of shockness will be higher than the amount of American fast food I will eat when I get home tomorrow.


----------



## grandfloluver

Words cannot describe how excited I am to get a chicken biscuit from bojangles and a huge sprite. There are no words.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> Words cannot describe how excited I am to get a chicken biscuit from bojangles and a huge sprite. There are no words.



number one reason i don't want to leave the south: no bojangles

you're making me crave bojangles omg i may have to make a stop there tomorrow after school


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i followed ellsbury on twitter because why not he's on my team now might as well

but now twitter keeps recommending me to follow all these red sox players. no twitter, you don't understand...


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> number one reason i don't want to leave the south: no bojangles  you're making me crave bojangles omg i may have to make a stop there tomorrow after school



I want it so bad I can almost taste it

I have vastly learned that the south is where it's at in more ways than one, but bojangles is a huge one


----------



## grandfloluver

How could I forget about the khakis


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> How could I forget about the khakis



*Rock Me by One Direction plays in the background*


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> *Rock Me by One Direction plays in the background*



"I want you to rock me (khakis) rock me (khakis) rock me yeah"


----------



## scarscar93

princess club is like mpgis but disney princesses omg it's so great


----------



## MickeyisBeast

For my final Speech and Debate presentation I think I'm going to do Why the New York Yankees are the best team in the MLB


----------



## I Am What I Am

scarscar93 said:


> princess club is like mpgis but disney princesses omg it's so great




princess club is my new favorite thing omg


----------



## nerdylightbulb

my cousin was talking about how he wanted to go drinking in California Adventure on our first day down at Disneyland and was whining about how we weren't gonna wait for him and his wife said, "Ryan, I wanna ride_ rides_! This is Disneyland! We can drink any time!" 

and i laughed so hard bc he's been whining about how Celina wouldn't want to ride any rides with him omg


----------



## nerdylightbulb

anxiety wow


----------



## nerdylightbulb

there is a picture of some guy's outfit on the tumblr radar and I WANT IT JESUS
wow that picture was huge um. i meant this lmao

AND HE'S WEARING IT WITH SKINNY JEANS AND I NEED IT BYE


----------



## nerdylightbulb

my dad gave me an old beanie he didn't want anymore hyfr


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i still need a c key wth


----------



## grandfloluver

HOME AT LAST 

anndddd it is snowing


----------



## grandfloluver

I ate bojangles today and oh the blessings was it splendid


----------



## disneygirl520

This snow ruined so many of our vacation plans. Ugh.


----------



## scarscar93

hank green's comment on that awful nash grier video is one of the few things on which i agree with him


----------



## scarscar93

the amount i talk about this one website where i order my books, i feel like they should pay me for advertising

but they did send me free gel pens with one of my books last semester c:


----------



## LondonUnderground

MickeyisBeast said:


> i followed ellsbury on twitter because why not he's on my team now might as well
> 
> but now twitter keeps recommending me to follow all these red sox players. no twitter, you don't understand...


lol i unfollowed him and it hurt
i've been following him since 2010 but he rt'ed someone saying how they got a yankees ellsbury shirsey for christmas and i was DONE


grandfloluver said:


> HOME AT LAST
> 
> anndddd it is snowing




aww i'm glad you made it home safely, the weather was sooooo bad today. i hope you had a good time in ma home town


----------



## grandfloluver

LondonUnderground said:


> lol i unfollowed him and it hurt i've been following him since 2010 but he rt'ed someone saying how they got a yankees ellsbury shirsey for christmas and i was DONE  aww i'm glad you made it home safely, the weather was sooooo bad today. i hope you had a good time in ma home town



The weather didn't bother me until Wednesday then I was just kinda like ehhhh this isn't so swell lol I had a blast!


----------



## grandfloluver

Okay I am doing frozen nails


----------



## grandfloluver

I am finally reading divergent after it has been on my recommended list on my kindle store for over a year now


----------



## MickeyisBeast

LondonUnderground said:


> lol i unfollowed him and it hurt
> i've been following him since 2010 but he rt'ed someone saying how they got a yankees ellsbury shirsey for christmas and i was DONE



I unfollowed cano a few weeks ago bc he changed his twitpic and bio to Seattle stuff and I just died inside

Omg tho I'm doing my final presentation on "Top 10 Most Beloved Yankees Players of all time" bc my teacher suggested it, but you can guess who did NOT make the list


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I'm doing my final art project of my high school career on Chase Crawford

Maybe I shouldn't have picked somebody so flawless, but idc


----------



## grandfloluver

When I was in London, me and my best friend went ice skating. That was a blast. I sucked, but it was fun. To cut me some slack, it was the first time I had done it, so I didn't expect to be good or anything. But I really sucked haha I hardly ever let go of the wall. Anyways, I was skating and had to let go bc people in the way and this 20 something british dude gave me his hand and helped me get back to the wall. IT WAS SO SWEET AND NECESSARY AND MADE MY NIGHT. also that my best friend was equally as bad and he still chose to help me. That never happens. But it did and was adorable


----------



## scarscar93

sometimes i wish i had a boyfriend just so i wouldn't have to flat-out tell creepy guys i'm not interested

because i am the worst at confrontation


----------



## scarscar93

it also makes me mad that ignoring said creepy guys doesn't seem to express my lack of interest


----------



## disneygirl520

scarscar93 said:


> sometimes i wish i had a boyfriend just so i wouldn't have to flat-out tell creepy guys i'm not interested
> 
> because i am the worst at confrontation



Right! Right!!


----------



## disneygirl520

The 27 year old driver at work was still the worst. He was such a creep!


----------



## disneygirl520

Driver: "so I met your parents. I'm on the in now."

Creeper!


----------



## maps823

disneygirl520 said:


> Driver: "so I met your parents. I'm on the in now."
> 
> Creeper!



That is creepy! How did he meet your parents?


----------



## scarscar93

this kid from my high school has managed to find me on just about every form of social media (including my tumblr) and likes too much of my stuff and leaves comments that make me uncomfortable and how hard do i have to ignore you to make you go away


----------



## lokihiddleston

Uh... I feel really awkward... Hi?


----------



## disneygirl520

maps823 said:


> That is creepy! How did he meet your parents?



On a delivery to my church where both of my parents work. He was super sketchy.


----------



## LondonUnderground

MickeyisBeast said:


> I unfollowed cano a few weeks ago bc he changed his twitpic and bio to Seattle stuff and I just died inside
> 
> Omg tho I'm doing my final presentation on "Top 10 Most Beloved Yankees Players of all time" bc my teacher suggested it, but you can guess who did NOT make the list


jacoby took out all of the red sox stuff but he still hasn't put in that he plays for the yankees. people still hate him even though he took a page out in the globe to say thank you to everyone that supported him lol
HAHA wow this has been a terrible offseason for us both


----------



## MickeyisBeast

LondonUnderground said:


> jacoby took out all of the red sox stuff but he still hasn't put in that he plays for the yankees. people still hate him even though he took a page out in the globe to say thank you to everyone that supported him lol
> HAHA wow this has been a terrible offseason for us both



I saw his thank you to Boston omg I thought it was super sweet, but he did go to the enemy so I mean that's hard to make up for lol
Cano tweeted a thanks to his NY fans, but in his Seattle press conference he bashed the Yankees pretty harshly


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Apparently the seniors and juniors at my school are doing some extreme scavenger hunt thing today... Idk I didn't get the memo, I just saw tweets about it. Probably the dumbest idea since it's below freezing out rn


----------



## grandfloluver

I need to stop going through my house singing songs from frozen


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Last year it was seniors only and it ended horribly... And disgustingly

Why are we doing this again? And how did the juniors manage to get themselves involved? And why do I have to pay one dollar to participate?


----------



## MickeyisBeast

hahaha i just got invited to the scavenger hunt

oh


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i need to charge my nook, ds and ipod today because i need them for the 400 mile car ride tomorrow morning jesUS


----------



## nerdylightbulb

but we have to take the doggies to the kennel today and that makes me SAD


----------



## scarscar93

nerdylightbulb said:


> i need to charge my nook, ds and ipod today because i need them for the 400 mile car ride tomorrow morning jesUS



be sure to streetpass in the parks. Disney is a goldmine for that.

i got 9 people the other day just for animal crossing in downtown disney


----------



## nerdylightbulb

scarscar93 said:


> be sure to streetpass in the parks. Disney is a goldmine for that.
> 
> i got 9 people the other day just for animal crossing in downtown disney



i didn't even think about that GOD THANK U


----------



## scarscar93

the bathroom has been leaking into my room

isn't life grand


----------



## disneygirl520

Home at last!


----------



## disneygirl520

grandfloluver said:


> I need to stop going through my house singing songs from frozen



We sang them for a large majority of the car ride lol


----------



## scarscar93

I think my family forgot that I still don't know how to drive.


----------



## disneygirl520

164 days until Disney! 
We are getting there now lol.


----------



## LondonUnderground

i wish i could give everyone in the world a passport and money for them to go anywhere in the world because there's nothin like going to a completely different place with different things and a different language and a different culture


----------



## grandfloluver

LondonUnderground said:


> i wish i could give everyone in the world a passport and money for them to go anywhere in the world because there's nothin like going to a completely different place with different things and a different language and a different culture



Literally I know lol like I just feel like traveling to a different country opens your eyes about so many things. It definitely did mine. I almost think it makes you appreciate your culture more and respect others' more. I had no idea how much I loved America until last week haha It's a unique experience to say the least


----------



## grandfloluver

I really don't wanna go to school Monday because my new schedule sucks so yeah I am hoping for all this snow. Fingers crossed


----------



## I Am What I Am

scarscar93 said:


> this kid from my high school has managed to find me on just about every form of social media (including my tumblr) and likes too much of my stuff and leaves comments that make me uncomfortable and how hard do i have to ignore you to make you go away




reply to every like and comment with "hisssssssssssssssss"


----------



## I Am What I Am

i found my school books for 70 bucks cheaper sCORE


----------



## I Am What I Am

the lady on the vistaprint.com commercial is basically an older pam beesley


----------



## I Am What I Am

im trying to find a good hair dye so i can put a color streak in my hair


----------



## scarscar93

steve carrell stole the show in anchorman 2

good grief i couldn't stop laughing


----------



## scarscar93

I Am What I Am said:


> reply to every like and comment with "hisssssssssssssssss"



that _would_ help me to say "screw off" without actually _saying_ "screw off"


----------



## disneygirl520

Late night hangouts, the best.


----------



## scarscar93

frick

i laughed so hard at the movie my throat hurt, and then i drank water and it went down the wrong pipe

could have died


----------



## I Am What I Am

i think im gonna get a brazillian blowout in addition to the color streak in my hair



i love my natural hair but im just so tired of all the work it takes to make it look presentable



sometimes i wish i had be born with white person hair


----------



## I Am What I Am

remember when everyone was freaking out over Brian from Family Guy being dead and then like three weeks later he came back to life


good times, good times


----------



## MickeyisBeast

tumblr never tells me when i get new messages...


----------



## MickeyisBeast

the bachelor comes on tonight!!!
and then it's on tomorrow again and teen wolf comes on tomorrow too

i will be getting no sleep for school


----------



## LondonUnderground

I do not want to go back to school tomorrow


----------



## grandfloluver

I really hope that our weather lives up to all of this hype and we get our of school for the next two days


----------



## grandfloluver

No one knows struggle until drawing Zayn Malik's jawbone


----------



## I Am What I Am

man i am ready to go back to school



one more week


----------



## scarscar93

i go back on tuesday and classes resume on wednesday

PRAISE that my first class on wednesdays isn't until 1:20


----------



## disneygirl520

I don't start school again until the 28th...


----------



## grandfloluver

No school holla


----------



## grandfloluver

grandfloluver said:


> No one knows struggle until drawing Zayn Malik's jawbone



I am really pretty sure that I actually pulled it off 

I am shocked


----------



## littleorangebird

i don't want to go back to school tomorrow. and i have midterms next week. hooray.


----------



## I Am What I Am

in march im going to disney for a week yay


----------



## MickeyisBeast

As we were leaving school today they had an announcement that tomorrow we're going to have a two hour delay!!!!!!!!

Lol it's supposed to be 8 degrees tomorrow morning so they don't want us driving bc the roads may freeze over... Or idk its just never been that cold here before lol.

Welcome to the south.


----------



## disneygirl520

Today we have a high of -2. So cold.


----------



## scarscar93

it's 53 right now with a projected low of 32

oh florida


----------



## MickeyisBeast

the lowest temperature we've ever had here (recorded) is -5 degrees and that was in 1985
the last time it was 8 degrees was in 2003 lol


----------



## grandfloluver

I'm pretty sure the high here today was 7. And HAH the heat in my side of the house won't work, so uh fun times fun fun times 

but I am out of school tomorrow too so I am happy for that


----------



## grandfloluver

I think I'm going to my mamaw's. I am freezing cold. I just AHHH it's cold cold cold


----------



## MickeyisBeast

tomorrow the day comes where it is literally too cool for school


----------



## scarscar93

scarscar93 said:


> taran pls keep bringing this character back



i was reading through a really funny old n00n convo and found this

_i got my wish_


----------



## scarscar93

i wanna see everything again

frozen, saving mr. banks, and anchorman 2

sadly i probably won't get to see any of these in theaters again


----------



## MickeyisBeast

scarscar93 said:


> i wanna see everything again
> 
> frozen, saving mr. banks, and anchorman 2
> 
> sadly i probably won't get to see any of these in theaters again



I want to see Anchorman 2 again purely for Steve's character. Brick makes that movie.

The scene where they're in the RV and it crashes and they're all falling around in slow motion AND BRICK'S FACES HE MAKES.. I was crying


----------



## scarscar93

MickeyisBeast said:


> I want to see Anchorman 2 again purely for Steve's character. Brick makes that movie.
> 
> The scene where they're in the RV and it crashes and they're all falling around in slow motion AND BRICK'S FACES HE MAKES.. I was crying



"i went digging once! i found half a body!"

yess and kristen wiig as his love interest

he stole the show


----------



## I Am What I Am

the high tomorrow is going to be in the thirties



I LIVE IN FLORIDA


----------



## scarscar93

I Am What I Am said:


> the high tomorrow is going to be in the thirties
> 
> 
> 
> I LIVE IN FLORIDA



WHAT

my phone is saying tomorrow the high will be 48-49 (tho i checked the town my school is in since i go back tomorrow)

frick and i still only have one pair of jeans


----------



## I Am What I Am

scarscar93 said:


> WHAT  my phone is saying tomorrow the high will be 48-49 (tho i checked the town my school is in since i go back tomorrow)  frick and i still only have one pair of jeans




yeah here its supposed to be in the 30s


what kind of life is this


----------



## scarscar93

I Am What I Am said:


> yeah here its supposed to be in the 30s
> 
> 
> what kind of life is this



at least we're still in the positive double digits


----------



## disneygirl520

scarscar93 said:


> at least we're still in the positive double digits



It's seriously going to be -8 tomorrow. Can I come visit?


----------



## scarscar93

disneygirl520 said:


> It's seriously going to be -8 tomorrow. Can I come visit?



be our guest, yo


----------



## I Am What I Am

one of my sorority sisters is getting married to her girlfriend in NYC this week aw

though i do not envy her this weather


----------



## disneygirl520

scarscar93 said:


> be our guest, yo



girl, be there in about 16 hours


----------



## disneygirl520

Why is it so hard to change your avatar on here? The struggle.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

If I could wake up at 7:30 for school everyday instead of 5:30 I'd be in heaven

Guess I should actually get up now tho


----------



## scarscar93

would it be an acceptable reason to block someone on tumblr because i'm annoyed that they follow me


----------



## disneygirl520

I'm going to get my hair cut today and I have to try a new place because, boys.


----------



## scarscar93

disneygirl520 said:


> I'm going to get my hair cut today and I have to try a new place because, boys.



oh yeah, that creepy hairdresser guy?

best of luck


----------



## disneygirl520

scarscar93 said:


> oh yeah, that creepy hairdresser guy?
> 
> best of luck



Thanks! 
The driver I worked with was the creeper, the hairdresser was the one who took me on one date told me I was a perfect person who was wonderful and beautiful and then he never talked to me again. Boys.


----------



## scarscar93

disneygirl520 said:


> Thanks!
> The driver I worked with was the creeper, the hairdresser was the one who took me on one date told me I was a perfect person who was wonderful and beautiful and then he never talked to me again. Boys.



ah, gotcha.

still kind of creepy to do that


----------



## scarscar93

wah everyone on the switchfoot tag is ignoring my carefully-worded criticism of their new album

also lol @ anyone who thinks "i don't dig this new sound" counts as hate


----------



## disneygirl520

scarscar93 said:


> ah, gotcha.
> 
> still kind of creepy to do that



Yeah. It was weird.

Got my hair cut by a girl this time!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Hahahaha we have another two hour delay tomorrow

I feel so good and not tired at all, I wish school was always like this.


----------



## LondonUnderground

Lol we're getting your snow in rain form with gale force winds and everywhere is flooded haha not fun


----------



## grandfloluver

sarah we have to text tonight because pll


----------



## grandfloluver

i really need to take my ticker off of my signature


----------



## grandfloluver

changed it because you know.  disney vacay in june


----------



## disneygirl520

grandfloluver said:


> changed it because you know.  disney vacay in june



When are you going in June!?


----------



## grandfloluver

disneygirl520 said:


> When are you going in June!?



The 7th through the 14th


----------



## disneygirl520

grandfloluver said:


> The 7th through the 14th



Aw dang. We miss each other by three days.


----------



## scarscar93

my cat knows i'm leaving

poor buddy


----------



## disneygirl520

I DON'T WANT TO GO TO WORK TODAY like at all.


----------



## grandfloluver

disneygirl520 said:


> Aw dang. We miss each other by three days.



Awwwww so close!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Ours are gone. I wish we kept them up longer but my mom likes to take them down asap.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

oops wrong thread ha ha ha


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> sarah we have to text tonight because pll



Yes!!! I'm so excited


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I found a picture for every time the Yankees won the world series for my powerpoint

I thought it was a good idea until I was only 10 in and realized I had 17 more to go

but it turned out great


----------



## MickeyisBeast

> "I never could relate to a Disney princess because there was never one that looked like me" I think its just you...



what.. none of the princesses look like me that doesn't mean I "never cold relate". 

i want an Italian/Mediterranean princess though, that'd be great


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I want to see the movie where the guy falls in love with his computer


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Prom is April 12th

Geez. All the prom anxiety starts in just a couple weeks.


----------



## grandfloluver

I hate ravenswood for doing that to Caleb and Hanna


----------



## disneygirl520

grandfloluver said:


> Awwwww so close!



I know!


----------



## grandfloluver

I haven't even picked out a prom dress. I haven't even decided if I'm going. I want to but ahh do I


----------



## grandfloluver

I am really enjoying this three week break we have been getting here lately.....but after tomorrow we will have school again booo


----------



## grandfloluver

UT dominated tonight. They are a tougher breed. No really. That's what it says all over the billboards here lol


----------



## disneygirl520

I get to see my best friend tomorrow!!!


----------



## disneygirl520

I considered changing my ticker so that I would have room for pictures, but my little Mickey push pin has made it so far! I can't get rid of it now!


----------



## I Am What I Am

i wish my mom would realize that saying "we're gonna have a chat about some stuff" but not telling me what we're going to be talking about makes my anxiety worse


----------



## I Am What I Am

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand now im crying this is fantastic


----------



## grandfloluver

Sarah is really my best friend. No joke


----------



## grandfloluver

I actually have school tomorrow 

What is school


----------



## I Am What I Am

wow i wish my mom would take me seriously when i tell her that the whole little "we're going to have a chat but im not telling you what about or if it means you're in trouble hee hee!" routine makes my anxiety skyrocket


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> Sarah is really my best friend. No joke


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i think khaki pants lives his life by the song "Nice Guys"
_
But behind the scenes, she means the world to me
I wanna tell her that shes beautiful
And show her that shes loved
Hold her hand when shes scared
Tell her how much I care
But that wont win her heart because

Nice guys finish last thats why Ill treat you like trash
It's not what I really want to do
Oh.. You only date bad guys so Ill give you my best try
To treat you the way you want me to
_


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> i think khaki pants lives his life by the song "Nice Guys"  But behind the scenes, she means the world to me I wanna tell her that she&#146;s beautiful And show her that she&#146;s loved Hold her hand when she&#146;s scared Tell her how much I care But that won&#146;t win her heart because&#133;  Nice guys finish last that&#146;s why I&#146;ll treat you like trash It's not what I really want to do Oh.. You only date bad guys so I&#146;ll give you my best try To treat you the way you want me to



Oh my gosh seriously though. It's his personality song. Like where ours is fabulous from HSM 2 his is this lololol


----------



## grandfloluver

I would really appreciate it if the dis app would work for me over half of the time


----------



## MickeyisBeast

god bless statcounter
the person who asked me when my birthday is is a different person than who just asked me what i want for my birthday

i assume the person who asked me what i want is my bff, and considering somebody from my town is the only person who has been to my blog within the past hour i'm going with it's my best friend.


----------



## disneygirl520

grandfloluver said:


> I would really appreciate it if the dis app would work for me over half of the time



It's being super uncooperative lately.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> Oh my gosh seriously though. It's his personality song. Like where ours is fabulous from HSM 2 his is this lololol



I want fabulous, that is my simple request
All things fabulous, bigger and better and best
I need something inspiring to help me get along
I need a little fabulous, is that so wrong?

Fetch me my Jimmy Choo flip-flops
Where is my pink Prada tote?
I need my Tiffany hairband
And then I can go for a float


----------



## disneygirl520

Today was beyond wonderful. Like super great and fabulous and awesome. My friends.


----------



## grandfloluver

I just don't wanna go to school. I could honestly stay home forever and be completely okay with that


----------



## scarscar93

My next class is one I've been looking forward to taking but I also don't feel like going anywhere.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

didn't realize how young some people on here are omg

i mean i joined at the end of 7th grade, but then again that was five years ago


----------



## I Am What I Am

i joined here the beginning of ninth grade which was....six years ago oh my god


----------



## MickeyisBeast

my tests prints of Chase Crawford turned out better than expected

although everyone thinks it's Justin Bieber at first glance, which tbh it does look like JB omg


----------



## disneygirl520

I feel old.


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## LondonUnderground

I really hate not having a uniform anymore. It's so stressful trying to pick something different every day uuughhh


----------



## grandfloluver

I joined my freshmen year. And I'm pretty sure I've only changed my avatar once lol


----------



## grandfloluver

I might be a little too excited to see the new powerpuff girls episode......

It's not like the powerpuffs were my childhood or anything pshh


----------



## I Am What I Am

i had the avatar before my current one for at least 2 1/2 years


----------



## maps823

MickeyisBeast said:


> didn't realize how young some people on here are omg
> 
> i mean i joined at the end of 7th grade, but then again that was five years ago



Wow seriously I was just thinking about how old some people were on here(I'm in 8th grade)


----------



## grandfloluver

grandfloluver said:


> I joined my freshmen year. And I'm pretty sure I've only changed my avatar once lol



No I joined before that. I think like 8th grade but didn't post until freshmen year


----------



## scarscar93

I miss 30 Rock and  The Office.

I also miss the one day I was back on campus where I hadn't tripped over my TV cable which caused it to stop working.

Now I can't watch Parks & Rec tonight until someone responds to my request to have it fixed.


----------



## disneygirl520

My sister turned ten today! I swear we act like we're the same age the way we play. I love her so much, she's such a sweetheart. Happy Birthday Rebecca!


----------



## scarscar93

today was the requested deadline for my work order

now i get to hang out in my room until 5 haha awesome


----------



## MickeyisBeast

officially done with all my classes!! just have to take the state english IV exam on Monday and then I'll be free for eight days!


----------



## scarscar93

how many social media platforms will i have to block and ignore this person before they realize i'm not playing hard to get and legitimately want them to leave me alone


----------



## disneygirl520

scarscar93 said:


> how many social media platforms will i have to block and ignore this person before they realize i'm not playing hard to get and legitimately want them to leave me alone



Ugh. Creepers.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

north carolina if the panthers lose on sunday:





north carolina is the panthers win on sunday:





for the sake of the state, i hope the panthers win


----------



## LondonUnderground

i joined at the same time as sarah so i was like 12 or 13 i guess


----------



## LondonUnderground

i just made the horrifying mistake of looking back at a thread from when i was in year 9. good god.


----------



## LondonUnderground

we literally used to get through 20-30 pages in a day, how weird


----------



## disneygirl520

I joined at the end of freshman year, but I didn't post right away.


----------



## LondonUnderground

'txs u' omg i remember that


----------



## disneygirl520

I had a paragraph written out for this Getting to know you Question, but then the app crashed and I remembered the ultimate movie I dislike.


----------



## scarscar93

i joined towards the end of 8th grade but didn't really post until after i'd finished 10th

all the murder mystery games


----------



## LondonUnderground

aww hilary duff and her husband are splitting up


----------



## LondonUnderground

i would love to practice what i preach, but you bring out the darkest side of me


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I'm excited for our tinychat session tomorrow

Woooooohooooo


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> I'm excited for our tinychat session tomorrow  Woooooohooooo


 



Me too gurl me too


----------



## LondonUnderground

MickeyisBeast said:


> I'm excited for our tinychat session tomorrow  Woooooohooooo



Omg same ahhhhh


----------



## nerdylightbulb

despite having a panic attack on the first day of our trip because it was way too crowded and crying for like an hour, i had a great time in Disneyland!!!


----------



## nerdylightbulb

my parents bought me this yesterday because i was wearing my Peter Pan shirt hyfr


----------



## scarscar93

nerdylightbulb said:


> my parents bought me this yesterday because i was wearing my Peter Pan shirt hyfr



jealous


----------



## grandfloluver

I had to have a schedule change today because the people in one of my classes yesterday was absolutely WRETCHED. the class wasn't too hot either. Anyways, I went to my assistant principal who was basically changing no ones schedule for anything. So I go in there and I was like well, schedule?! And he was like I don't think I can do that. And then I was like well hmmm, I guess I don't think that I can help you with your next Disney vacation's dining plan then. I got my schedule changed lol 

Being a bonafide Disney genius planner pays off


----------



## grandfloluver

My new class is awesome. It's just me and two of my best friends and we go to our elementary school to take pictures for the school website and can go eat out at fast food places just as long as we get back before school's over. It's so the bomb


----------



## disneygirl520

Today I gave a customer a coupon over the phone and he says "It's too bad you aren't delivering my food, I'd give you a bigger tip." So I jokingly say "well you can just send the driver back with a tip for me." He sent me two bucks. Straight in the Disney fund.


----------



## disneygirl520

One of the drivers called me "Homie G Slice" today. Well, okay.


----------



## kidani

This is my first post in this thread... Only now have I started to realize the full potential of this account.


----------



## Doodle98

Track meet that lasts 8 hours today! Fun!


----------



## disneygirl520

I had to switch shifts so I can take my best friend back to college tomorrow, but that means I have to work in less than an hour and I just hate that so much.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Made a 4.0 GPA this semester whadddddup

And I have my math class and assistant period with my best friend next semester! Bless


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Every time I put the numbing stuff on my cold sores it numbs my entire mouth

But that's better than the insane pain three cold sores cause


----------



## grandfloluver

I am really hoping I can go to Dairy Queen on the way to or from the game today. That will make it all worth it


----------



## princessk13

Just booked my disney trip!!!  <3


----------



## scarscar93

I started watching How I Met Your Mother last night and I can't get over how much Josh Radnor looks like Jimmy Fallon.


----------



## CowboyErin

Break is almost over D:


----------



## princessk13

Wanting to watch the Patriots so bad but I have to do my homework and wake up at 6am tomorrow for softball.


----------



## grandfloluver

I read constantly omg


----------



## grandfloluver

I took a real good screenshot of tc today *ooh ahh ooh ahh*


----------



## grandfloluver

Well, one of me took it. I am a set of twins. Sometimes triplets.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> I took a real good screenshot of tc today *ooh ahh ooh ahh*



omg i took one too
i think it has you and your twin in it hahah


----------



## disneygirl520

Playing Dance Dance Revolution until 1 in the morning. Today was good.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Panthers game off to a not so hot start


----------



## BK228

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> Panthers game off to a not so hot start



Rooting for the 49ers!!!!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

And there's our comeback!! 7-6 Carolina ayyyyyye


----------



## scarscar93

deleting people on facebook is so empowering

i am woman, hear me ignore


----------



## MickeyisBeast

hahaha we gonna lose


----------



## I Am What I Am

my three favorite disney movies have been playing back to back on abc family today 



yaaaaaaaaasss


----------



## disneygirl520

Can I just not leave my best friend here. Please.


----------



## disneygirl520

I don't want to say goodbye yet


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Best original song should have went to Let It Go :/


----------



## grandfloluver

I can't wait until This is Us arrives at my house. I used my amazon gift card on it and I plan to watch it continuously to prepare myself for their tour ahh ahh


----------



## grandfloluver

I am literally so sarcastic and contradict myself with my sense of humor. Like I thought I had a dry sense of humor but I sometimes don't think I do


----------



## grandfloluver

When I go to college, I am getting back into gymnastics. I can't let myself gain the cursed freshmen 15


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Yaaay Frozen won best animated movie  thank goodness


----------



## disneygirl520

It is so hard driving for three hours, hugging my best friend and then leaving him there. Makes me cry.


----------



## scarscar93

angry big bang theory fans give me life

especially because brooklyn nine-nine won and it's so good.

it's like the office or parks but with cops.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Officially done with school until second semester!

To celebrate I drove my brothers and cousin to go get some Bojangles (even though they still have school for the next three days hahaha)

It's a good day


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i can't stand jim parsons

he's one of those people where everything he does annoys me


----------



## disneygirl520

Seriously 90210! What were you thinking when you made this episode!?


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Tbh I felt too uncomfortable to post the most rebellious thing I've done because most other people's were "I didn't do my homework" and I felt too awkward to post mine omg


----------



## I Am What I Am

still laughing over the fact that people were legit freaking out over the dog in family guy dying and then he came back to life like two weeks later


----------



## scarscar93

I Am What I Am said:


> still laughing over the fact that people were legit freaking out over the dog in family guy dying and then he came back to life like two weeks later



And that one person got that RIP tattoo. 

What a world we live in.


----------



## disneygirl520

I burnt my arm taking a pizza out of the oven AT HOME. Why?


----------



## nerdylightbulb

the best pic i've ever taken


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i need to change my theme hmm


----------



## grandfloluver

I am too excited about getting new colored pencils


----------



## disneygirl520

grandfloluver said:


> I am too excited about getting new colored pencils



I screamed when I got new crayons for Christmas


----------



## I Am What I Am

scarscar93 said:


> And that one person got that RIP tattoo.  What a world we live in.




what a time to be alive


----------



## I Am What I Am

and now since sherlock series 3 has already ended i have to put up with another 2+ years of sherlock fans whining.


----------



## grandfloluver

I feel so bold and judged by my "most rebellious moment" when it isn't really but just my most recent. Like it's so extreme and everyone else's is so not eek eek eek


----------



## grandfloluver

I'm hoping for so much snow this week


----------



## I Am What I Am

someone calling out my least favorite poster on here what a time to be alive


----------



## scarscar93

i don't know how i've managed to finish all my homework with enough time to go to bed at a reasonable hour but i'm not going to complain


----------



## I Am What I Am

frozen is officially confirmed to be heading to broadway omg


----------



## disneygirl520

In fifth grade I told my teacher I was dyslexic. I told him I got it from my mom (who is actually dyslexic.)


----------



## disneygirl520

That one conversation I walked in on on MyVMK, like there is such a thing as boundaries.


----------



## disneygirl520

Candy crush~level 380
I think I have a problem.


----------



## disneygirl520

disneygirl520 said:


> Candy crush~level 380
> I think I have a problem.



Now 381, oops.


----------



## I Am What I Am

i dont want to have a meeting at NINE O CLOCK AT NIGHT



I AM A COMMUTER

I HAVE TO GO HOME


IVE BEEN HERE ALL DAY AT THIS POINT


I HAVE TO GET UP EARLY TOMORROW


lord almighty


----------



## LondonUnderground

MickeyisBeast said:


> Tbh I felt too uncomfortable to post the most rebellious thing I've done because most other people's were "I didn't do my homework" and I felt too awkward to post mine omg


Omg lol you need to tell me what it is


----------



## scarscar93

i've checked every possible local found pets database and still nothing on my mom's missing cat

if he's come home she would have definitely posted something about it on facebook, which she hasn't

:c


----------



## MickeyisBeast

LondonUnderground said:


> Omg lol you need to tell me what it is



hahaha ok

your pm box is full so i messaged you on tumblr


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Nash Grier, the dude that made that video about what he looks for in a girl that pissed everyone off, lives in NC and he's only a sophomore.. geez. What's weirder is, in our paper they've written a couple of articles about him, he actually seems really nice and his vines are hilarious. He's just a _really_ stupid teenage boy.


----------



## disneygirl520

I honestly found this episode of HIMYM really funny. It actually made me laugh.


----------



## disneygirl520

Season 8 has been SOO bad though.


----------



## disneygirl520

Well, that dentist appointment went terrible.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I turn 18 tomorrow... that's insane.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

s/o to the person who just went off on Sophia Bush's "Zero Isn't a Size" campaign


----------



## LondonUnderground

I wore a velvet skirt yesterday and even the social lord said i looked nice... Success


----------



## LondonUnderground

Omg sarah that means we've been talking since you were 13/14 and I was 12/13, HOW WEIRD


----------



## disneygirl520

disneygirl520 said:


> Well, that dentist appointment went terrible.



And now I have a flat tire...


----------



## MickeyisBeast

LondonUnderground said:


> Omg sarah that means we've been talking since you were 13/14 and I was 12/13, HOW WEIRD



Omg that's insane
I remember when you posted about going to Boston and loving the RS and we became friends bc baseball


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Crying... I watched the series finale of Lost
And I guess the first time I watched it I was way too emotional, I didn't realize that it ends how it begins

Perfection


----------



## grandfloluver

LondonUnderground said:


> I wore a velvet skirt yesterday and even the social lord said i looked nice... Success



AHHHHHHH if there are more details message me on fb


----------



## grandfloluver

Well, I had school today because the snow was a big letdown


----------



## grandfloluver

So today I got told I got $wag. I got snazzy shoes. I was the new age Michelangelo. 

I am pretty sure those are all far fetched besides my shoes because they are pretty awesome


----------



## grandfloluver

The excitement I have over church supper right now is unreal


----------



## disneygirl520

So the guy at the tire place was ridiculous cute and he changed my tire for free, but then I come to find out apparently he went to my high school and was a huge player.


----------



## grandfloluver

So I think I'm going to UT for college with one of my best friends...... Like my biggest fear is being alone with a crazed roommate, and this is one of the only ways to feel okay for me lol and it's close enough to home for me


----------



## grandfloluver

Frankly, college scares me. It shouldn't, but it does lol


----------



## disneygirl520

grandfloluver said:


> Frankly, college scares me. It shouldn't, but it does lol



It's okay. I was terrified and I didn't even go away lol


----------



## grandfloluver

disneygirl520 said:


> It's okay. I was terrified and I didn't even go away lol



Like I have a community college in town, but I am afraid i will have to transfer eventually, and alas, I will be even more frightened then. But the baby in me is like GO THERE GO THERE lol


----------



## disneygirl520

grandfloluver said:


> Like I have a community college in town, but I am afraid i will have to transfer eventually, and alas, I will be even more frightened then. But the baby in me is like GO THERE GO THERE lol



Lol I got a ridiculous amount of crap for going to the community college. But, I have to transfer eventually anyway, and I really know it was the right decision for me


----------



## scarscar93

grandfloluver said:


> So I think I'm going to UT for college with one of my best friends...... Like my biggest fear is being alone with a crazed roommate, and this is one of the only ways to feel okay for me lol and it's close enough to home for me



Many dorms also have single room options. I have one this year because I need a quiet space all to myself. 

Also last year my roommate had her boyfriend spend the night on what happened to be the night before my 8 a.m. math midterm and they were not quiet in their...activities. I had the last laugh tho when my alarm went off at 6 a.m. 

We were cordial but never super close.


----------



## disneygirl520

Today I got some super cute shoes, a scarf, a purse for Disney, a new wallet, some hair clips, sunglasses, and the prettiest Ariel mug ever. This is why I'm glad there isn't a mall closer to me...


----------



## disneygirl520

disneygirl520 said:


> Today I got some super cute shoes, a scarf, a purse for Disney, a new wallet, some hair clips, sunglasses, and the prettiest Ariel mug ever. This is why I'm glad there isn't a mall closer to me...



But, in my defense, everything besides the mug was on sale.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

*Birthday by Selena Gomez plays in the background during my entire day today*


----------



## disneygirl520

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SARAH!!!! Hope you have an amazing day!!


----------



## Cinderella8

I don't usually post here but I wanted to say happy birthday!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

disneygirl520 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY SARAH!!!! Hope you have an amazing day!!



thanks heather!! 



Cinderella8 said:


> I don't usually post here but I wanted to say happy birthday!



thank you


----------



## grandfloluver

Happy birthday to the snazziest, biebertastic, newest 18 year old! Love you bunches! 

Now go eat some bojangles lol


----------



## grandfloluver

If I lived in NC, I seriously would get Sarah some bojangles and put it in a khaki bag


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> Happy birthday to the snazziest, biebertastic, newest 18 year old! Love you bunches!
> 
> Now go eat some bojangles lol





grandfloluver said:


> If I lived in NC, I seriously would get Sarah some bojangles and put it in a khaki bag



Thanks Hannah! that would be the best present ever hahaha


----------



## grandfloluver

scarscar93 said:


> Many dorms also have single room options. I have one this year because I need a quiet space all to myself.  Also last year my roommate had her boyfriend spend the night on what happened to be the night before my 8 a.m. math midterm and they were not quiet in their...activities. I had the last laugh tho when my alarm went off at 6 a.m.  We were cordial but never super close.



OH MY WORD lololol that sounds like you had a show nonetheless. A bad one at that, but geez lol  I can only imagine what I would've done in that situation omg


----------



## disneygirl520

My high school drama director and I are really close friends now. Her meeting her college roommate story is crazy lol


----------



## scarscar93

MickeyisBeast said:


> *Birthday by Selena Gomez plays in the background during my entire day today*



Happy birthday!!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

scarscar93 said:


> Happy birthday!!



Thanks Catherine


----------



## scarscar93

grandfloluver said:


> OH MY WORD lololol that sounds like you had a show nonetheless. A bad one at that, but geez lol  I can only imagine what I would've done in that situation omg



I was so shocked I just kept my sleep mask on and pretended to be asleep. I could have totally quoted Mean Girls, tho

"you guys need anything? some snacks?..."


----------



## disneygirl520

scarscar93 said:


> I was so shocked I just kept my sleep mask on and pretended to be asleep. I could have totally quoted Mean Girls, tho
> 
> "you guys need anything? some snacks?..."



Haha this made my night. I need to watch mean girls lol.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I'm watching Party Down South because it takes place in South Carolina... and explains so much

plus I love realllllly southern accents, they make everything more interesting


----------



## disneygirl520

Fridays are my favorite days at work, because everyone's there and we're just like one REALLY awkward family.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

everyone around here goes to South Carolina for summer vacation, and it's so weird seeing these people at all the places around Myrtle where I've been


----------



## disneygirl520

One of my favorite drivers left though. I've never gotten upset when someone quit but I was on the brink of tears when he told me.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

last night, i had the dilemma of trying to figure out how long i had to text someone after they said that they were drunk without it coming off as rude or giving away the fact that i was ending the conversation because of that.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

SWooZie's Disney employee confession videos on YouTube are hilarious!


----------



## scarscar93

MickeyisBeast said:


> SWooZie's Disney employee confession videos on YouTube are hilarious!



LIPS!

who wants to color quasimodo's LIPS!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

scarscar93 said:


> LIPS!
> 
> who wants to color quasimodo's LIPS!



best

the story of him not letting the British family into the show, I died omg


----------



## grandfloluver

We should've gotten out of school today. It peppered the snow so hard ahh


----------



## grandfloluver

Homecoming is next week eek


----------



## grandfloluver

I am really loving all these social lord references. It's giving me good vibes


----------



## disneygirl520

Bubble baths just make everything better.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I got accepted into my number one college!!!!! Probably the best birthday present I could get


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> I got accepted into my number one college!!!!! Probably the best birthday present I could get



Yayayayay!!! Congratulations Sarah!!!


----------



## scarscar93

MickeyisBeast said:


> I got accepted into my number one college!!!!! Probably the best birthday present I could get



Congrats!!


----------



## disneygirl520

150 days until Disney!! I screamed a little bit when I wrote that today lol, we are getting there!


----------



## disneygirl520

I've really kind of got my mind set on donating my hair.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

disneygirl520 said:


> Yayayayay!!! Congratulations Sarah!!!





scarscar93 said:


> Congrats!!



thanks guys


----------



## MickeyisBeast

one of my friends is in Disney right now and she sent me a picture of this insanely attractive CM she just met

soooooo jealous


----------



## LondonUnderground

Aww yay sarah. What are you studying there?


----------



## grandfloluver

I got my bangs cut shorter today and I kinda love them but am kinda like AHHH I can't put them into a pony tail what do I do


----------



## MickeyisBeast

LondonUnderground said:


> Aww yay sarah. What are you studying there?



thanks  I'm going in undecided, the first two years are just basic classes so I have some time to decide. I'll probably end up doing elementary education, but lately I've been sort of interested in higher education. Then there's my total alternative ambition: to become an FBI agent


----------



## MickeyisBeast

watching this proposal video because he has the same first and last name as khaki pants omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

not sure who I'll pick to win the SB this year... but I've picked every winning team correctly since 2006 so I don't want to break my 7 year winning streak


----------



## disneygirl520

This guy I work with took an order for 8 pizzas for the next day without getting a name/phone number/address. Oops.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I'm really hoping for a seahawks/broncos SB... mainly because I hate the other two teams. Plus the Pats have Brady and the 49ers have Kaepernick, my two least favorite players.


----------



## grandfloluver

Peyton Manning is the state of Tennessee's hero. There are so many Peyton Manning shrines in Knoxville omg


----------



## grandfloluver

One of my best friend's boyfriend is in some class where he has to make up his own prom lo everyone in that class besides him has gotten their ideas off of Pinterest. They are so cliche lol and his is literally the funniest thing I've ever heard and he made the dang thing up. He made a whole story board of a prom called "Barack Oproma" lololol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

who does tyler oakley even think he is?


----------



## LondonUnderground

MickeyisBeast said:


> who does tyler oakley even think he is?


He annoys me to no end


----------



## LondonUnderground

Supa sorry I didn't have time to tc today


----------



## LondonUnderground

I really don't want to do these mocks AHHH


----------



## grandfloluver

Wow it's been a long and frustrating day


----------



## grandfloluver

Selfies make me so insecure and I don't know why but they do.


----------



## grandfloluver

PEYTON MANNING IS FOOTBALL KING   Peyton manning has always been a king to us in tennessee and he is seriously the best quarterback the league has ever seen.


----------



## grandfloluver

Peyton Manning's mother thought I was the cutest thing ever 

Good ole Olivia 

*if she saw me during the middle school years, those words would've been taken back*


----------



## MickeyisBeast

MickeyisBeast said:


> I'm really hoping for a seahawks/broncos SB... mainly because I hate the other two teams. Plus the Pats have Brady and the 49ers have Kaepernick, my two least favorite players.



Called it!!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

khaki pants' favorite team is the patriots
SUCKS THEY LOST hahaha
i was not nice about it earlier


----------



## disneygirl520

One of my 19 year old friends keeps instagramming all of the alcohol beverages she's having. Like, stop.


----------



## I Am What I Am

i need some alcohol

preferably sangria

white sangria


florida hurricane class 5 white sangia


yum


----------



## grandfloluver

Everybody keeps putting Nash Grier as their Man crush Monday and I don't even have a clue who that is


----------



## disneygirl520

We're taking three days to drive to Disney haha


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> Everybody keeps putting Nash Grier as their Man crush Monday and I don't even have a clue who that is



omg he lives in NC. he posted some video about how he thinks girls should dress/look and everyone went nuts on him. i think he's like 15 or 16


----------



## disneygirl520

I think I'm going to change my countdowns to the day we leave for Disney. Lol, three days closer.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

really trying to push for a Disney vacation this summer
it'll be our last real family bonding experience before I leave for college, and Disney is the place where we all get along the best


----------



## LondonUnderground

disneygirl520 said:


> One of my 19 year old friends keeps instagramming all of the alcohol beverages she's having. Like, stop.


People do that at like 13 here lol


----------



## disneygirl520

Frozen take two!!


----------



## grandfloluver

It's spirit week this week and it doesn't even feel like spirit week should be here or anything


----------



## grandfloluver

I really hope the seven dwarfs mine coaster is open when I go back to Disney


----------



## disneygirl520

grandfloluver said:


> I really hope the seven dwarfs mine coaster is open when I go back to Disney



Girl, me too.


----------



## disneygirl520

Frozen is just as good the second time around.


----------



## disneygirl520

LondonUnderground said:


> People do that at like 13 here lol



Lol, kids.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

second semester starts tomorrow ): which sucks because it's like the first day of school all over again


----------



## LondonUnderground

Last mock tomorrow yayayay but I'm so unprepared it's gonna be awful. Which is why retail therapy and lunch afterwards with friends is happening


----------



## grandfloluver

LondonUnderground said:


> Last mock tomorrow yayayay but I'm so unprepared it's gonna be awful. Which is why retail therapy and lunch afterwards with friends is happening



Retail therapy is the best there is


----------



## grandfloluver

One of the cutest boys in school whom I have two classes with now thinks I am just the bomb diggity because of my humor and boldness. I am loving it so much. You can bet I will milk this for all it's worth lol


----------



## grandfloluver

I am not even into pll anymore. It's like a task to watch it. I think it's just kinda gotten old


----------



## disneygirl520

We got guitar hero back out. Boy, am I out of practice.


----------



## disneygirl520

I've still got it lol. It's kind of like riding a bike.


----------



## Softball Princess

disneygirl520 said:


> Frozen is just as good the second time around.



Is there a frozen ride?? Am I missing out on anything?❄❄


----------



## disneygirl520

Softball Princess said:


> Is there a frozen ride?? Am I missing out on anything?❄❄



No. I was talking about the movie lol.


----------



## disneygirl520

So half of my face is numb, and I feel so out of it. I hate the dentist.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

eh my classes are alright. just glad it's only a three day week.
my second period teacher loves hating on the freshmen, so that's fun.


----------



## disneygirl520

All I've had today is milkshakes.


----------



## disneygirl520

My brothers girlfriend doesn't like Olaf. DEAL BREAKER!


----------



## grandfloluver

I just love when it snows


----------



## grandfloluver

I hated my classes this time last week, but they are getting better. And if things keep looking up, they will continue to get even better


----------



## disneygirl520

No more 90210. It's bittersweet lol, I did not like the ending at all. I think I'm going to start watching Lost again now though


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i really hope prom works out the way i want it to this year...


----------



## grandfloluver

I love these snow days and two hours late days. It is the lyfe


----------



## disneygirl520

One of my friends just cancelled our plans for tomorrow, so now I won't get to see her again before he goes back to New York, and now I'm just, I'm sad. :'(


----------



## I Am What I Am

oh man i cant wait for the WWOHP expansion to open


----------



## LondonUnderground

Justin, justin, justin, what have you done


----------



## disneygirl520

Dear CBS,
Please do NOT make a spin-off show called How I Met Your Father.
Sincerely,
I think it is a terrible idea.


----------



## disneygirl520

Candy crush~level 400


----------



## disneygirl520

I have to go to work but I'm on a cliffhanger on Lost! The struggle is real!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

disneygirl520 said:


> I have to go to work but I'm on a cliffhanger on Lost! The struggle is real!



omg what episode are you on??


----------



## MickeyisBeast

justin what is wrong with you

his manager is probably ready to jump off a cliff


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I cant believe justin bieber poisoned our water supply, burned our crops, and delivered a plague unto our houses


----------



## MickeyisBeast

no way to defend him & i will not

this is what happens when you put a young kid in the spotlight and their every move is under a microscope: they break.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

in other news, we have a two hour delay tomorrow because it's supposed to be 3 degrees out when we go to school

which means i get two extra hours of sleep and only one hour of pre calc!


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> in other news, we have a two hour delay tomorrow because it's supposed to be 3 degrees out when we go to school  which means i get two extra hours of sleep and only one hour of pre calc!



Same about everything 

I hate pre calc. Absolutely hate it lol


----------



## grandfloluver

They apparently had trouble starting our busses today. I really hope they can't get them started tomorrow lol that will be awesome


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> Same about everything
> 
> I hate pre calc. Absolutely hate it lol



ME TOO OMG
i loooove my class because my friends are in it but there's also sophomores in it and they know EVERYTHING and we're sitting there like "can you explain number 2 for the fifth time pls?"


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> ME TOO OMG
> i loooove my class because my friends are in it but there's also sophomores in it and they know EVERYTHING and we're sitting there like "can you explain number 2 for the fifth time pls?"



The terrible thing is, I was probably those sophomores...lol


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> omg what episode are you on??



Umm... I checked and I just finished episode 11


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> ME TOO OMG i loooove my class because my friends are in it but there's also sophomores in it and they know EVERYTHING and we're sitting there like "can you explain number 2 for the fifth time pls?"



We are starting with trig stuff first to get it over with so it is misery and I understand none of it. I love math, but I haven't had a math in over a year lol the only good thing about that class is there's cute junior boys in there haha


----------



## grandfloluver

I dropped my phone and apparently it scratched my screen. It's not pretty


----------



## disneygirl520

My laptop has decided to stop working AGAIN. SO MAD.


----------



## scarscar93

i don't know why people keep trying to ironically associate me with one direction

i've only heard like one song of theirs and don't care either way about them enough to get as annoyed as they all seem to hope i will

joke's on them


----------



## LondonUnderground

'i have to talk over this tune so we don't get a youtube ting'

*gets a youtube thing*

disclosure are my fav


----------



## LondonUnderground

it must suck to be somewhere where dance/electronic music isn't really big
praaaaaise europe


----------



## LondonUnderground

bastille will foreva remind me of the longest summer i'll ever get and starting sixth form
laura palmer and of the night are the best songs of all damn time


----------



## LondonUnderground

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSBoARL2N3g

omg i am cryin i used to listen to this song on repeat when i used to play vmk


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Boys are v confusing


----------



## LondonUnderground

MickeyisBeast said:


> Boys are v confusing



lol u said it


----------



## MickeyisBeast

LondonUnderground said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSBoARL2N3g
> 
> omg i am cryin i used to listen to this song on repeat when i used to play vmk



OMG STOP SAME
my best friend and i would sing hsm songs together on vmk omg i would type a line for my avatar to say and then she would type the next for hers and we would "sing" together
our favorite was I Gotta Go My Own Way from HSM 2


----------



## MickeyisBeast

speaking of HSM i am dying bc two new Zac Efron movies are coming out


----------



## LondonUnderground

MickeyisBeast said:


> OMG STOP SAME
> my best friend and i would sing hsm songs together on vmk omg i would type a line for my avatar to say and then she would type the next for hers and we would "sing" together
> our favorite was I Gotta Go My Own Way from HSM 2



hsm was actually my fav film ever when i used to play vmk omg the gym guest room and all of the boys would wear the wildcat tracksuit and the girls would wear the gabriella red dress OH MY GOD
vmk also used to have a soundtrack on the website with like aly and aj and hilary duff songs and i literally used to listen to it on a constant loop whenever i played


----------



## LondonUnderground

MickeyisBeast said:


> speaking of HSM i am dying bc two new Zac Efron movies are coming out



I AM SO EXCITED FOR THE ONE WHERE HE AND DAVE FRANCO ARE FRAT BOYS omg i think it's called neighbours or something


----------



## MickeyisBeast

LondonUnderground said:


> I AM SO EXCITED FOR THE ONE WHERE HE AND DAVE FRANCO ARE FRAT BOYS omg i think it's called neighbours or something



SAME and seth rogan is in it too and he's hilarious

it would be my dream to live next to a fraternity house lololol


----------



## LondonUnderground

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_UK_Singles_Chart_number_ones_of_the_2000s

listening to all of the ones i remember this is so fabulous


----------



## MickeyisBeast

im legit crying rn


----------



## MickeyisBeast

based on my experience of being 18 for a week
the worst thing is no longer being the "Dancing Queen"

_You are the Dancing Queen, young and sweet, only seventeen_

It's actually really sad not being the age of the Dancing Queen.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

although being 18 you get to be the "Beauty Queen"
which is decent and probably more relatable

_Beauty queen of only eighteen
she had some trouble with herself_

at least adam levine wants to love me so i guess that's a plus of being the Beauty Queen


----------



## LondonUnderground

rock dj by robbie williams was such a jam


----------



## LondonUnderground

i would've given up my left lung to have been a part of atomic kitten as a child


----------



## grandfloluver

My hair looked killer tonight


----------



## grandfloluver

Everyone at my school is like AHHH frozen is so perf and I'm like yeah I know. I discovered it before y'all. Disney bandwagons lol gotta love them


----------



## disneygirl520

LondonUnderground said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSBoARL2N3g
> 
> omg i am cryin i used to listen to this song on repeat when i used to play vmk



Lol this was my song!


----------



## disneygirl520

Today a customer signed his credit card slip with "I love you." uh...


----------



## MickeyisBeast

My school beat our rival school in basketball last night
All is right again in the world, they're so pissed hahahaha 

Gonna miss this rivalry next year ):


----------



## MickeyisBeast

one of my justin bieber posters fell down the day justin got arrested

i've yet to put it back up... idk if i even will

i feel like the poster falling is an accurate representation of everything


----------



## disneygirl520

I have been having the most vivid, absurd dreams lately, I don't know what's going on.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

one of my hips sticks out further than the other one bc of my scoliosis

my spine looks like an s, so it curves in two places, i took scoliosis a step further than just curving in one place bc i'm too real.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

disneygirl520 said:


> I have been having the most vivid, absurd dreams lately, I don't know what's going on.



Same! Ever since I told you about that one dream I had that you were in I've been having weird dreams like that every night. Last night in my dream my friends and I were at an amusement park and we were going on a vampire ride and we got glued to the seats so we couldn't move omg


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> Same! Ever since I told you about that one dream I had that you were in I've been having weird dreams like that every night. Last night in my dream my friends and I were at an amusement park and we were going on a vampire ride and we got glued to the seats so we couldn't move omg



Lol, last night I had a dream the my sophomore English teacher from high school was teaching a class I was taking in college. She had me read something out loud and for some reason I couldn't do it, at all. She made me leave and work on it and when I came back she basically told me that I was a mess and should just change majors. I was so mad.


----------



## LondonUnderground

i bought the naked 2 palette today and i'm so excited to use it


----------



## MickeyisBeast

the Superbowl this year is at the NY Jet's stadium
and people are seriously pissed because it is being called the "New York Superbowl" when in reality the Jets/Giants stadium is across the river in New Jersey


----------



## LondonUnderground

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0NSFOgw1PqQ

omg summer 2008
this remix of singin in the rain was so popular 
i still think summer 2008 was like 3 years ago lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

ahh they made a High School Confessions for North Carolina and my school is on there a few times and I'm dying because I forgot about some of this stuff hahahahahaah
someone said "we pay the refs- [my school name]"


----------



## grandfloluver

It snowed quite a bit today and it was so pretty


----------



## grandfloluver

The only bad thing I don't like about snow is I can't go out and get me something to eat


----------



## grandfloluver

It took me so long to get to sleep last night. I hate nights like those where my mind is going 10 bazillion miles an hour and while I am thinking about other stuff I am also like dang I should be asleep by now. This is not good. Which makes everything worse


----------



## MickeyisBeast

one of my best friend's sister asked my brother to be her date to some party tonight and they're there right now and ahhhhhhhh it's sooooo cute

she is the only girl i approve of my brother dating, ever.


----------



## disneygirl520

I need a hug from my best friend.


----------



## scarscar93

well i mean i've never attracted a shirtless bathroom mirror selfie type of boy before

at least not that i know

but yeah no thanks


----------



## MickeyisBeast

scarscar93 said:


> well i mean i've never attracted a shirtless bathroom mirror selfie type of boy before
> 
> at least not that i know
> 
> but yeah no thanks



well aren't you a lovely chat?




-_-


----------



## disneygirl520

As of today I have been invited over to hear a band play at the bar next door to my job twice and have had three customers tell me they love me, lol okay.


----------



## scarscar93

MickeyisBeast said:


> well aren't you a lovely chat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -_-



poor dude had no idea 

he already unfollowed me


----------



## MickeyisBeast

scarscar93 said:


> poor dude had no idea
> 
> he already unfollowed me



Smh boys who take shirtless mirror pics always think they're entitled. Even when they look like they're 15


----------



## scarscar93

jim and pam are so important to me


----------



## LondonUnderground

scarscar93 said:


> jim and pam are so important to me



Yes


----------



## LondonUnderground

I cannot think of anything I would rather not be doing more than spending the whole of next weekend chilling with monks and people I'm not even friends with on the other side of London. Please tell me why I agreed to do my confirmation omg, I don't even care about my future husband, we are getting married in a catholic church because I did not do this for nothing like damn it's not fun at all
I thought my holy communion was the best thing ever
but this
this is lame


----------



## LondonUnderground

AND THE PLACE IS IN THE MIDDLE OF NOWHERE
I don't even know what I'm gonna do if I can't get any phone service
Woe is me


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i forgot to unfollow cano on instagram and he just posted a picture of him going to the grammys and i was like "aw so cute"

THEN I REMEMBERED


----------



## MickeyisBeast

LondonUnderground said:


> I cannot think of anything I would rather not be doing more than spending the whole of next weekend chilling with monks and people I'm not even friends with on the other side of London. Please tell me why I agreed to do my confirmation omg, I don't even care about my future husband, we are getting married in a catholic church because I did not do this for nothing like damn it's not fun at all
> I thought my holy communion was the best thing ever
> but this
> this is lame



i made my confirmation in 8th grade, and my youngest brother just made his last month (and i was dying during the TWO AND A HALF HOUR LONG CEREMONY)

but seriously i am getting married in a catholic church bc i did not just do eight years of sunday school to not get married in a catholic church.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Lorde's performance... IM SCARED.


----------



## grandfloluver

I really hope I am not getting sick a third time this winter....


----------



## grandfloluver

I have gotten so many compliments on my hair since I got my side fringe bangs cut and awww I feel so good about myself


----------



## MickeyisBeast

What's left of the Beatles have been super unimpressive tonight...


----------



## disneygirl520

I have to start school again in two days, what is school?


----------



## MickeyisBeast

prom tickets went on sale today

khaki pants officially has the next month to ask me

LET'S GO


----------



## disneygirl520

My first class of this semester has already been cancelled lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

LANA'S VERSION OF ONCE UPON A DREAM IS ONLY THE BEST THING ON EARTH

i freaked out so bad last night when i heard it


----------



## disneygirl520

I am just so frustrated!!


----------



## grandfloluver

Cold
Cold weather


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> Cold
> Cold weather



It was crazy hot here today...
And it's supposed to snow tomorrow


----------



## disneygirl520

It is cold cold cold here.


----------



## disneygirl520

These negatives need to leave!


----------



## LondonUnderground

It's 1am, I have school tomorrow and I literally just got home from our trip to see king lear at the national
I'm gonna die tomorrow


----------



## grandfloluver

I am trying to loose weight or more specifically not really loose weight more than getting a toned stomach. And I have been doing so good for the last few days. No excessive snacks. Nothing. And tonight I get home and drink my favorite chocolate milkshake and eat two Oreos. Go Hannah. I threw that down the drain for today


----------



## grandfloluver

But I mean I cheer two games this week and do cardio three times a week, so surely I can make this work. Surely lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

School got out today at 10:30 because there's a chance of snow at 4 o'clock omg

This is how we do it in southern counties that hardly ever get snow


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Two hour delays and getting out after second period is soo much better than snow days bc snow days you have to make up, delays and early dismissal you don't.


----------



## disneygirl520

Thus, the college semester begins


----------



## grandfloluver

No school today was fabulous. I made my art video and it is absolutely fabulous. Except. It won't save. I go out and get my food before the game. The road is closed. I find another road. Try and go back home. The road home is now closed. I cried on and off for thirty minutes.


----------



## grandfloluver

We never have to make up our snow days because they are all built in to our schedule. Unless we go over 15. Then we make up for them, but that rarely ever happens


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i've been sick since i got back from Disneyland and i really don't think i'll get to see my grandma much tomorrow because she just had heart surgery and can't get sick SIGH


----------



## MickeyisBeast

today was so great! we had a half day at school, i went over to khaki pants' house, and when he drove me home it was snowing! how r0mantic


----------



## LondonUnderground

MickeyisBeast said:


> today was so great! we had a half day at school, i went over to khaki pants' house, and when he drove me home it was snowing! how r0mantic



CUTEEEEEEEE
Prom needs to happen I will be so angry if he doesn't ask you 
Boys are so stupid sometimes omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

LondonUnderground said:


> CUTEEEEEEEE
> Prom needs to happen I will be so angry if he doesn't ask you
> Boys are so stupid sometimes omg



he has like two or three weeks to ask me lol
my friends are mad i didn't bring it up today, i mean i kinda did but not really.
but why should i have to bring it up, obviously he likes me so he's capable of asking me


----------



## MickeyisBeast

school is cancelled tomorrow because of the snow!
and i probably don't have to go saturday, which is the make up day 

lowkey bummed school is cancelled tomorrow tho


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Gob is my spirit animal


----------



## disneygirl520

My high school drama director and I are really close friends now, and she nanny's for these four kids everyday, but she needs next week off and when they asked if she knew anyone responsible that she would recommend she recommended me. Eep.


----------



## disneygirl520

2 more hours at the dentist tomorrow. I hate this.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I like how I woke up at 7:30 and I don't even have school today.

Then again, I was exhausted yesterday and fell asleep pretty early.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

There's maybe an inch or two of snow on the ground 

It's actually really pretty out, it hasn't snowed since last year


----------



## I Am What I Am

recruitment week is literally going to be the death of me


i got home after midnight last night and wasnt able to go to sleep until 3

then i got up at 7:30 to go to school


and tonight and tomorrow i get to do it all again.

and on top of that im sick


----------



## disneygirl520

I hate the dentist so much!! Hopefully I NEVER have to do this again.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

based on the trailer, tfios movie looks 10x better than the book.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

our country code is "1"
i think that in itself explains our country (and canada)


----------



## disneygirl520

I have to go and meet this family I might be babysitting for, and I'm like nervous, and not, and ugh.


----------



## disneygirl520

Did the last MM ever end?


----------



## MickeyisBeast

school is cancelled tomorrow too...
never have i been so upset about not having to go to school. 

i have stuff i need to do I NEED TO GO


----------



## scarscar93

i'm not ready for tomorrow's parks and rec


----------



## LondonUnderground

MickeyisBeast said:


> our country code is "1" i think that in itself explains our country (and canada)


Lol ours is +44


----------



## grandfloluver

Everyone got snow in the south but us. Knoxville got seven inches and we got none. Like what even is this


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> Everyone got snow in the south but us. Knoxville got seven inches and we got none. Like what even is this



we got two inches and now school is cancelled for two days. i hate snow, you can take ours. there's like three patches left on the ground lol

georgia got like an inch of snow and they couldn't leave school, like people were stranded in their homes omg. people in the south act like snow is the equivalent to a tornado.


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> we got two inches and now school is cancelled for two days. i hate snow, you can take ours. there's like three patches left on the ground lol  georgia got like an inch of snow and they couldn't leave school, like people were stranded in their homes omg. people in the south act like snow is the equivalent to a tornado.



We normally get it because of our elevation, but it was just like some storm that hit everywhere but us lol yeah my school is the same way. If we get any snow at all that is on the roads, we probably won't be going to school lol


----------



## grandfloluver

Well, I finished #6 in my class.....I was #2 in middle school. And the drop I had doesn't even bother me. I am in this mental competition with this girl in my grade and she got #5 in top ten. omg talk about screaming. I did. It was just this motivation ruined for sure lol


----------



## disneygirl520

grandfloluver said:


> Well, I finished #6 in my class.....I was #2 in middle school. And the drop I had doesn't even bother me. I am in this mental competition with this girl in my grade and she got #5 in top ten. omg talk about screaming. I did. It was just this motivation ruined for sure lol



Congrats! I was tenth and then the last semester I dropped to 11th, but I was still top twenty, and I was in the newspaper for top ten lol.


----------



## grandfloluver

disneygirl520 said:


> Congrats! I was tenth and then the last semester I dropped to 11th, but I was still top twenty, and I was in the newspaper for top ten lol.



Thanks so much! I am sorta proud of myself lol


----------



## disneygirl520

I don't think I've had this many milkshakes in my life.


----------



## disneygirl520

I think I'm going to do the play this semester. They haven't had auditions yet, but the director has already told me what lead role she wants me in. Eep.


----------



## disneygirl520




----------



## disneygirl520

This might be the most awkward conversation I have ever eavesdropped on.


----------



## disneygirl520

I stayed on campus during my break so I could do homework, but, I'm watching Lost. So...


----------



## MickeyisBeast

full day monday
half day one tuesday
no school on wednesday
no school today
two hour delay tomorrow
half day saturday

I HATE WHEN SNOW MESSES WITH SCHOOL


----------



## disneygirl520

I got the audition info for the play, I'm nervous already. I have to prepare a monologue and it's been so long.


----------



## grandfloluver

I am sorta nervous because I have a huge presentation tomorrow in my college art appreciation class and I did this um comedy type video because comedy comes to me easily and acting, so that's what I did. And I have me interviewing me, but as a dude. So, I'm like WHAT IF PEOPLE JUDGE ME AND DONT LAUGH. that's my worst nightmare lol


----------



## grandfloluver

So um Sarah I think my number one nemesis in school is going to the same college as you

I hope and pray you never have to meet *mother Teresa*


----------



## disneygirl520

So I think it's safe to say I am officially very into Lost. Thanks, Sarah


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> So um Sarah I think my number one nemesis in school is going to the same college as you
> 
> I hope and pray you never have to meet *mother Teresa*



WHAT NOOOO, the basketball player?
No no no no no no no no no!



disneygirl520 said:


> So I think it's safe to say I am officially very into Lost. Thanks, Sarah



Omg yay! No problem hahaha
It's funny because last night my friend texts me and goes "ever since you showed me that one direction video last September I've been so addicted, all because of you!"

I enjoy starting addictions for other people hehe


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> Omg yay! No problem hahaha
> It's funny because last night my friend texts me and goes "ever since you showed me that one direction video last September I've been so addicted, all because of you!"
> 
> I enjoy starting addictions for other people hehe



Haha that's awesome!


----------



## scarscar93

curse you cute cashier who talked me into the american eagle credit card

i submitted a payment last night and i just want it to go through already so i can cancel it


----------



## MickeyisBeast

beyond nervous


----------



## I Am What I Am

i am soooo glad recruitment week is over


but at the same time im kinda sad because its fun and i always have a really good time bonding with my sisters and the PNMs


----------



## I Am What I Am

and this will be the first time i'll look good in the bid day photo


----------



## I Am What I Am

and i'm like 99% sure my rush crush accepted our bid im so happy


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Stefan makes me insanely happy, he's the main reason I watch TVD

also because Nina Dobrev is an insanely talented actress. Right now she's acting as a doppelganger trapped inside of the other doppelgangers body pretending to be the doppelganger whose body it is

HOW


----------



## I Am What I Am

my rush crushes accepted and im paired with one of them !!!!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I have to pick who will win the Super Bowl hmmmmm I don't want to break my 6 (?) year winning streak

I hate Seattle so you would think my obvious choice is the Broncos (plus they beat the Patriots hahahahahah) but idk... I must look into this.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

so good news i'm going with khaki pants to prom now????
i mean... he told me he's going to ask me...
is that unofficially official? 

who cares i'm pumped


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> so good news i'm going with khaki pants to prom now???? i mean... he told me he's going to ask me... is that unofficially official?  who cares i'm pumped



OMG what text me about it


----------



## disneygirl520

My boss had me one second from breaking down crying today.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> OMG what text me about it



I will after school today omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

It sucks having to get ready for school right now...
And I only have to go for one period, which is 90 minutes.

But I'm helping my bff with her prom proposal to her boyfriend today since we both only have first period and idk why I'm so excited


----------



## I Am What I Am

the creator of gifs can say its pronounced "jif" all he wants he's still wrong


----------



## disneygirl520

We went to this hibachi grilling place for lunch, and I just love it so much. It always makes me think of the Japanese restaurant in Epcot.


----------



## grandfloluver

I am probably the shortest person on the tb lol


----------



## Doodle98

grandfloluver said:


> I am probably the shortest person on the tb lol



And I'm probably the tallest (if you don't count guys) lol


----------



## grandfloluver

I laugh entirely too much most of the time


----------



## disneygirl520

grandfloluver said:


> I laugh entirely too much most of the time



Same here


----------



## grandfloluver

The Oh my Disney blog can keep me entertained longer than so many websites out there. I have been on it for the last week lol


----------



## disneygirl520

grandfloluver said:


> The Oh my Disney blog can keep me entertained longer than so many websites out there. I have been on it for the last week lol



I don't want to comment "same" again lol, but for real, I somehow always end up on there, and then I can't get off lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Whenever my best guy friend plays a trick on me, he'll make it up to me by buying me food.
So really I'm okay with it.


----------



## LondonUnderground

MickeyisBeast said:


> so good news i'm going with khaki pants to prom now???? i mean... he told me he's going to ask me... is that unofficially official?  who cares i'm pumped



Eyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## LondonUnderground

I just got home from my confirmation retreat and it was actually SO FUN
I shared a room with 5 other girls who were super nice and we did loads of fun stuff and we went walking in our wellies and burned letters and stuff. it made me miss my old friends sooooo much because 2 of them were there and they were talking about some of our other friends. I miss going to private school like it's nobody's damn business. Whyyyy did I have to be smart enough to get into a grammar school?? oh well. If I don't do well in my a levels then I'll end up with them again lol. 
last night we had to write affirmation cards for each other and they're so cute omg I love mine
Ahhh I kinda wanna go back now


----------



## grandfloluver

disneygirl520 said:


> I don't want to comment "same" again lol, but for real, I somehow always end up on there, and then I can't get off lol



hahaha
Seriously though! It's so addicting and humorous lol it's the kind of wit that I laugh at


----------



## MickeyisBeast

okay, okay... but the Broncos have Eric Decker... so win or lose, who is the real winner here?


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Broncos suck


----------



## MickeyisBeast

The Tim Tebow TMobile commercial is the best so far


----------



## disneygirl520

grandfloluver said:


> hahaha
> Seriously though! It's so addicting and humorous lol it's the kind of wit that I laugh at



Lol, I feel like no one else thinks it's quite as funny as I do. I just really love it. Some of the things are just perfect.


----------



## disneygirl520

All of the scam stuff about Locks of Love makes me so mad! If I donate my hair it had better not be sold overseas.


----------



## disneygirl520

I'm excited to do this nannying job, and nervous, and ugh. But, fifty dollars is going to be really nice.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I'm slowly climbing the ladder to become the teachers favorite in all of my classes. 2nd and 3rd I'm making my way. 4th period there's only four of us. 1st period... well... considering I probably just failed her test not sure that'll make me a favorite omg.

But one of my teachers from last semester came to talk to me today and that just reminded me of how I had gotten to be all of my last semester teachers' favorite.


----------



## grandfloluver

disneygirl520 said:


> Lol, I feel like no one else thinks it's quite as funny as I do. I just really love it. Some of the things are just perfect.



I seriously laugh at loud at some of the sarcastic comments they have on their posts. Like if I'm in a bad mood, I want to get on there because it always makes me laugh and puts me in a good mood


----------



## LondonUnderground

Omg heather I was looking at your profile pictures on Facebook and there's one of you at the Berlin hauptbahnhof which is crazy because I've been there too!!


----------



## LondonUnderground

I'm so excited to start ballet again omg I missed it so much


----------



## MickeyisBeast

How you gonna tell me you're gonna ask me to prom and then make me wait in AGONY

Ask me over text I could care less

Just ASK


----------



## MickeyisBeast

So me and a lot of my friends all have siblings who are freshmen and it's really cute because our siblings are all friends. So today we all drove our siblings to hang out and then we got to hang out too


----------



## disneygirl520

grandfloluver said:


> I seriously laugh at loud at some of the sarcastic comments they have on their posts. Like if I'm in a bad mood, I want to get on there because it always makes me laugh and puts me in a good mood



Me too! I feel like I just have the same sense of humor as them.



LondonUnderground said:


> Omg heather I was looking at your profile pictures on Facebook and there's one of you at the Berlin hauptbahnhof which is crazy because I've been there too!!



Lol that's awesome!!! Did you accept my friend request? It isn't showing it.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

My best friends boyfriend and I got her THE SAME THINGS FOR VALENTINES DAY

how does that even happen...
i'll let him give it to her since he's her boyfriend and it's valentines day idc i just thought it was funny lol


----------



## disneygirl520

I just found out that my dad and my brother are both going to be in D. C. on my birthday :'(


----------



## grandfloluver

Senior night for basketball tomorrow 

And I'm actually not that sad about it at all


----------



## grandfloluver

I just can't wait to start planning our fastpass+ reservations. I am such a WDW planner it's not even funny 

I plan my teachers vacations.


----------



## grandfloluver

We are getting letters from every cheerleader tomorrow and if I was a betting person, all my cards would be on the table that in every letter it's going to say something about me being funny. I am calling it now.


----------



## disneygirl520

This semester I spent less than $50 on books. This is just wonderful.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Senior skip day is this month! Paaaaaaarty


----------



## disneygirl520

My babysitting job got cancelled for today because of the snow. In a way it's kind of nice because now I have the ENTIRE day free and that's just wonderful, but I also kind of really wanted that extra money for Disney.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Two wrongs don't make a right, but here in North Carolina, two wrights make an airplane and that's pretty cool.


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> Two wrongs don't make a right, but here in North Carolina, two wrights make an airplane and that's pretty cool.



This made me laugh way too hard lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Selena Gomez recently just got out of rehab and in December she cancelled her tour

she is following justin
down
hill


----------



## grandfloluver

Boys with blue eyes dominate all my rational feels and turn me into a puddle of embarrassment


----------



## scarscar93

MickeyisBeast said:


> Selena Gomez recently just got out of rehab and in December she cancelled her tour
> 
> she is following justin
> down
> hill



at least she's getting help rather than driving drunk and smiling for mugshots


----------



## disneygirl520

I can't stand being called Miss _____ (my last name.) Miss Heather is fine, and I'm perfectly content with everyone just calling me Heather. But, I seriously need to get over this for when I become a teacher.


----------



## disneygirl520

When I met the family I was nannying for they didn't remember my name but knew my dad was the pastor at my church. Glad people know that before MY NAME. :/


----------



## grandfloluver

I love going in to school two hours late. It puts me in such a better mood


----------



## disneygirl520

My throat hurts so bad.


----------



## disneygirl520

Hey Miami, why are your parking lots blocked with signs saying "lot closed at dark?" It is not dark yet.


----------



## disneygirl520

It is ten degrees out! Why are you wearing a spaghetti strap top and jeans with huge holes in them?


----------



## disneygirl520

Watching this is an assignment for class
A fair(y) use tale
Due to my obsessive Disney youtube searching I've already seen this, but I just love when Disney characters make appearances in my college classes haha


----------



## disneygirl520

Teacher-"what are some things you value?"
Student-"I value myself."
Teacher-"well, that's kind of like valuing your couch."
Oh. Who knew?


----------



## LondonUnderground

I'm going to grade 5 ballet tomorrow omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Yesterday and the day before it was nice and sort of warm out and I LOVED IT because I drove around with my windows down and my music really loud and it just reminded me of summer. idk why but driving with the windows down is the best thing in the world


----------



## LondonUnderground

I'm not even going to pretend like I didn't just buy pink pencils that say what would blair waldorf do


----------



## disneygirl520

Jimmy John's for dinner. Yes please.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

ayyyyyyyye though got that prom ask today

I CAN'T WAAAAAAIT I'M SO EXCITED

he told me everyone thinks he asked me over text omg so i told him i'm going to tell everyone he did. he didn't really. he asked me in person, so it was cute and all good.


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> ayyyyyyyye though got that prom ask today  I CAN'T WAAAAAAIT I'M SO EXCITED  he told me everyone thinks he asked me over text omg so i told him i'm going to tell everyone he did. he didn't really. he asked me in person, so it was cute and all good.




Awwwww
Did he did he did he 

I am so excited


----------



## grandfloluver

Everyone in my class is like yes graduation!!! And I have been dreading graduation since I was a freshmen. I really am not ready for it and I have never wanted to grow up.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsvymV8C2zs

I want Sam to do more videos like this, it made me really happy


----------



## LondonUnderground

I went to ballet tonight for the first time in years and it was actually so good. It was so nice to use the barre and plié and arabesque and see girls I haven't seen in 4-5 years that I used to be really good friends with and girls from my confirmation class. Yayayayayayayayy I'm excited for next week


----------



## MickeyisBeast

crew necks and leggings have become my staple outfit. maybe because it reminds me of the 90s.

my mom gave me her Carolina Panthers crew neck that's older than I am and idec that the Panthers aren't my team, I'm in love with it because it's old school

AND I FOUND both a vintage Yankees and Jets crew neck online and I need both of them they are PERFECT.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Yankees start Spring Training in one week!!! (and RS start the day after)

you ready for baseball season, Eimear?


----------



## grandfloluver

So half of my senior class isn't going to prom because the theme sucks and no one likes the people in charge omg


----------



## grandfloluver

So I either want a white kitten and put a pink ribbon around it's neck and name it Marie or get a Scottish terrier and name it Jacque from lady and the tramp


----------



## disneygirl520

Do I want to cut off my hair before or after Disney? Hmm...


----------



## scarscar93

My good hairbrush broke and I have wasted so much superglue trying to fix it without any luck.


----------



## disneygirl520

I didn't even know there was such a thing as prescription toothpaste until I was told I needed to use it.


----------



## LondonUnderground

MickeyisBeast said:


> Yankees start Spring Training in one week!!! (and RS start the day after)  you ready for baseball season, Eimear?



Ugh yes finally


----------



## MickeyisBeast

if artistic people are forced to take years of math and science then why dont sciencey people have to take art and music classes


----------



## MickeyisBeast

we can buy electronic signs and bronze statues and iPads for every student but yet NC's teachers are the lowest paid in the country


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I WANT A DISNEY INSPIRED PROM DRESS
http://www.xciteprom.com/forever-enchanted/disney-forever-enchanted-prom-dress-collections.php?p=2


----------



## MickeyisBeast

yes oh my gosh YES they have that line at a store in the next town over I COULDN'T BE MORE EXCITED


----------



## LondonUnderground

if i can do 2 grades in the next year and a bit then i can get ucas points WOO
i just really want to go en pointe


----------



## disneygirl520

One of my "assignments" for my online class was to friend my professor on Facebook. This was "due" last Wednesday, and she still hasn't friended me back.


----------



## LondonUnderground

mostly just excited to see my friends more and have ballet shoes again. they so damn comfortable


----------



## grandfloluver

I don't even know if I'm proming it or not this year yet. I just don't know


----------



## grandfloluver

I just love watching ice skating in the Olympics because I wish I could ice skate so bad. And half that reason is because of their outfits. They are so sparkly and pretty ugh


----------



## disneygirl520

I love going back to my high school to see the plays, and it bothers me that really no other alumni goes. I mean, it meant so much to us when alumni came back.


----------



## disneygirl520

Oh, and apparently before this drama director got there they had a tradition that the drama club president would climb the scene shop shelves and sign the ceiling beams at the end of the year. Well, since this director got here she didn't know about this tradition, but she found out and so today I got to climb up there and sign it. I felt so special.


----------



## disneygirl520

Getting all dressed and ready for church then looking out the window to see that it's snowing hard and I can't even see the road


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> I don't even know if I'm proming it or not this year yet. I just don't know



Hannah you have to go to prom! I'll be your date!!


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> Hannah you have to go to prom! I'll be your date!!


Lololol i mean if you insist haha

I can get a date (I think) but it is just gonna suck because the theme and everything. Like I want elegance and crap and it sucks because it is like club and black lights and crap and I'm just like eew eew


----------



## LondonUnderground

Keeping your leg at a 90 degree angle with a straight back is more painful than expected


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> Lololol i mean if you insist haha
> 
> I can get a date (I think) but it is just gonna suck because the theme and everything. Like I want elegance and crap and it sucks because it is like club and black lights and crap and I'm just like eew eew



idk what our theme is but I want a Gatsby theme really badly. Since I doubt that will happen, I'm just going to look for a dress that reminds me of something Gatsby-ish. I want something elegant and classy and if it had lace that would be perfect


----------



## MickeyisBeast

my two favorite things


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> idk what our theme is but I want a Gatsby theme really badly. Since I doubt that will happen, I'm just going to look for a dress that reminds me of something Gatsby-ish. I want something elegant and classy and if it had lace that would be perfect



Yeah ours was supposed to be Gatsby themed until some girls took charge and turned it into this skank black light mess that is just gonna look cheap I am afraid. I want my dress to be elegant too


----------



## scarscar93

my prom theme was "urban fantasy" which ended up with just bad-looking city props and traffic lights all over the place

lol it was kind of a mess


----------



## CowboyErin

During my junior year, the theme was Alice in Wonderland and it was pretty cool there were trees and teacups everywhere it was cute  my senior year it was Masquerade themed it was cool too they gave us free masks and stuff but I liked the theme my junior year better


----------



## MickeyisBeast

CowboyErin said:


> During my junior year, the theme was Alice in Wonderland and it was pretty cool there were trees and teacups everywhere it was cute  my senior year it was Masquerade themed it was cool too they gave us free masks and stuff but I liked the theme my junior year better



The juniors are the ones who do prom so last year we wanted to have a masquerade but we weren't allowed to because they didn't want people to have their faces covered. So they did "On the Shores of Greece" and it was really pretty but like you couldn't tell that was the theme if you hadn't known beforehand.


----------



## disneygirl520

Our homecoming was themed Under the Sea. I don't even think we had a prom theme lol


----------



## disneygirl520

Whenever anyone mentions school dress code I feel the need to bring up the fact that we once had a GUY get in trouble because his shirt was too low cut.


----------



## disneygirl520

Just finished season one of Lost.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

anyone here think the bird from flappy bird is kind of hot? asking for a friend

CRYING


----------



## LondonUnderground

We didn't have a theme for prom, we just had balloons and sashes around the chairs in our school colours which was cute. It worked well because our colours are green and white so ya


----------



## MickeyisBeast

maybe if we had an eternal winter we wouldn't be fourth right now

Canada 7 (3G, 3S, 1B)
Netherlands 7 (3G, 2S, 2B)
Norway 7 (2G, 1S, 4B)
United States 5 (2G, 0S, 3B)
Germany
Russia


----------



## LondonUnderground

We suck so much at the Winter Olympics lol we've literally had something like 36 medals in total since about 1930 and we got a bronze at the weekend and the whole country went insane because we beat Russia to make it onto the medal table HAHA
We've gone back to being lame now though although we beat Russia in curling this morning


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I think we're going to have a snow day tomorrow. And Wednesday too, probably.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

hannah's reaction to the text i just sent her omg hahahahaahaha best


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> hannah's reaction to the text i just sent her omg hahahahaahaha best



el oh el 
It's not me it's the subject


----------



## grandfloluver

Well I got hurt today at cheerleading. It is ironic because I twisted my ankle around this time freshmen year. This time was way worse though. I landed uncaught in some contorted position where my head was in between my feet. Needless to say I cried and am in some back pain. Probably will be for a few days lol kinda sucks


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Man, being a flyer is the scariest thing ever because those people are holding you up by your feet and that's it, you gotta have a lot of trust in them

Idk how I used to do it omg


----------



## grandfloluver

A first grader told me to call him today. That's a little young to start flirting like that lol I was a tad stunned


----------



## disneygirl520

I'm still getting over the fact that Apollo Anton Ohno isn't in these Olympics.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

so much snow right now omg
we got to leave early and i doubt we'll even go back to school this week
snow+south= insane fear

it was torture to drive home in, but really pretty.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

so last night i was looking up the kid from home alone on wikipedia (i can't remember why... i think i just wanted to see how old he was) and then that led me to shirley temple bc child stars

and i was looking at her wikipedia and it said she was still alive so i was like "dang she's still alive? i thought she would be dead by now!"

AND THEN THIS MORNING I'M SITTING IN THE SCHOOL PARKING LOT MINDING MY OWN BUSINESS AND THE RADIO GOES "Shirley Temple died last night"

and i screamed so loud oh my god.

i mean i literally thought "how is she not dead by now?" (she was in her mid 80s idk why i thought she would be dead already) last night and then SHE DIES


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> so last night i was looking up the kid from home alone on wikipedia (i can't remember why... i think i just wanted to see how old he was) and then that led me to shirley temple bc child stars
> 
> and i was looking at her wikipedia and it said she was still alive so i was like "dang she's still alive? i thought she would be dead by now!"
> 
> AND THEN THIS MORNING I'M SITTING IN THE SCHOOL PARKING LOT MINDING MY OWN BUSINESS AND THE RADIO GOES "Shirley Temple died last night"
> 
> and i screamed so loud oh my god.
> 
> i mean i literally thought "how is she not dead by now?" (she was in her mid 80s idk why i thought she would be dead already) last night and then SHE DIES



That's crazy!


----------



## disneygirl520

I've been doing really well saving money, so I actually let myself go on Etsy and type in Disney, I always get super excited waiting for my packages lol


----------



## LondonUnderground

omg i'm waiting for my etsy order
i got an email to say it shipped and i'm so excited


----------



## MickeyisBeast

if I name my future daughter Stacy, I will be Stacy's mom...

I'm actually really thinking about doing this because that song is my life and I'm pretty sure my life would be complete.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i sent someone a nice message on tumblr, but i wasn't anon so now i'm freaking out and i think that might be my life in a nutshell


----------



## grandfloluver

I am obsessed with Lana Del Ray's version of once upon a dream. It's so hauntingly beautiful


----------



## grandfloluver

I shipped Apollo Ohno and Juilanne Hough so hard when he was on dancing with the stars


----------



## disneygirl520

grandfloluver said:


> I shipped Apollo Ohno and Juilanne Hough so hard when he was on dancing with the stars



If Apollo Ohno married Julianne Hough then two of my crushes would be brothers-in-law!


----------



## disneygirl520

I have an audition today. Oh goodness.


----------



## grandfloluver

disneygirl520 said:


> I have an audition today. Oh goodness.


Good luck!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

It's snowing so much  and khaki pants is coming over

I doubt we're going back to school until next week


----------



## disneygirl520

grandfloluver said:


> Good luck!



Thank you!


----------



## grandfloluver

I love early dismissal days 

And days with no school in general


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Probably the most romantic day/night of my life


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> Probably the most romantic day/night of my life



Did you make a post about it bc I wanna read it  omgomomg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> Did you make a post about it bc I wanna read it  omgomomg



Yes I just did!

text me after you read it lol


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> Yes I just did!  text me after you read it lol



Lawdy you are living high and mighty omg I am so excited I can't even stand it


----------



## disneygirl520

I don't even know the last time I have been this upset. I feel like my emotions were being toyed with.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Jeter is retiring after this season...

I'm so upset. Last season was Cano's last for the Yankees, as well as Mo's last season ever. And now this season is the Captain's last. ALL MY FAVORITE PLAYERS ARE LEAVING ):

I hope we win the World Series this year, just for him.


----------



## disneygirl520

Today is just full of fake smiles.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

It's STILL snowing

I haven't seen this much snow in NC in years


----------



## LondonUnderground

MickeyisBeast said:


> Probably the most romantic day/night of my life


I need to know everything


----------



## grandfloluver

My Olaf that I built is one popular dude today


----------



## MickeyisBeast

LondonUnderground said:


> I need to know everything



clear out your PM box!


----------



## disneygirl520

I'm anti-depressing Facebook status's, but if I wasn't I would have posted so many.


----------



## disneygirl520

I'm trying really hard to be okay.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> I'm trying really hard to be okay.



What's wrong?


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> What's wrong?



I didn't get a part in the play I had been looking forward to. There's more to the story, but it's complicated.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> I didn't get a part in the play I had been looking forward to. There's more to the story, but it's complicated.



Aww, I'm sorry.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Aww, I'm sorry.



thanks


----------



## disneygirl520

Sarah, did my PM send?


----------



## iheartduckies

Topics that never get boring: Harry Styles


----------



## iheartduckies

Happiness starts with an H and ends in an S but so does Harry Styles so i see no difference


----------



## MickeyisBeast

disneygirl520 said:


> Sarah, did my PM send?



Yeah, sorry I haven't replied, I fell asleep lol


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> Yeah, sorry I haven't replied, I fell asleep lol



Haha it's totally fine, it just wasn't showing that I sent it.


----------



## CowboyErin

I haven't been on here as frequently as I used to be so I'm really behind


----------



## LondonUnderground

MickeyisBeast said:


> clear out your PM box!


Fb message me, it's so much easier than pms lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

LondonUnderground said:


> Fb message me, it's so much easier than pms lol



okay i did lol


----------



## disneygirl520

I called two of my friends and said "I need a hug." Now we have plans tonight.


----------



## grandfloluver

I do not know how I come up with the majority of funny stuff I do and say but I do somehow


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Haven't been to school in ages
what is school
can't even remember my schedule

thanks snow for giving me a week off


----------



## disneygirl520

Okay. I'm done being sad. Everything happens for a reason, right?


----------



## LondonUnderground

I taught one of the boys at school how to polka in the common room today. that happened


----------



## LondonUnderground

Ballet was my valentine tonight


----------



## grandfloluver

So I got a Sherri Hill prom dress today......


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Someone just tweeted "It is ok to hate the Yankees. It is not ok to hate Derek Jeter. #allclass #brotips"

could not agree more


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> So I got a Sherri Hill prom dress today......



post a pic!! Or send me a pic on fb (I would say text me but my phone is dead and I have no charger lol)


----------



## LondonUnderground

I got that tunnel vision for ya


----------



## LondonUnderground

grandfloluver said:


> So I got a Sherri Hill prom dress today......


Omg I am beyond jealous, I need to see it


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> post a pic!! Or send me a pic on fb (I would say text me but my phone is dead and I have no charger lol)





LondonUnderground said:


> Omg I am beyond jealous, I need to see it



Sherri Hill is beyond my favorite so when I found it I was like ahhhhhh. I didn't take a picture in it, but I will post a picture of it on here!


----------



## grandfloluver

The back up close is so sparkly and so me I just love it


----------



## MickeyisBeast

the back is amazing! i love it!


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> the back is amazing! i love it!


Thanks Sarah! I kind of love it lol I hope you have good luck tomorrow too!


----------



## grandfloluver

I just realized my prom dress reminds me of Elsa so I am going to have an Elsa inspired hairdo I think


----------



## disneygirl520

Hannah, your dress is beautiful!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Today's one of my bffs birthday and he told me to video chat him when I go dress shopping so he can help

Just he wait


----------



## MickeyisBeast

America sent in our cutest hockey player and we won!!!

But seriously tho, Oshie is very attractive.


----------



## suzanne18

Wow that dress is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Cinderella8

grandfloluver said:


> http://s1141.photobucket.com/user/g...1-44FB-9605-6D0F846731B5_zpsclrrulip.png.html
> 
> The back up close is so sparkly and so me I just love it



(I don't usually post here but every once in a while there's a post I HAVE to reply to)

That dress is GORGEOUS! I love the back it's so pretty!


----------



## Doodle98

The dress is so beautiful!


----------



## disneygirl520

My grandparents who used to live in Virginia moved about an hour away from us, and we're visiting them at this house for the first time today, and I feel like such a bad person because I'n just feeling very antisocial.


----------



## scarscar93

I'm almost a third of the way through season 5 of How I Met Your Mother and I only started season 4 yesterday. I need to stop.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i got my prom dressssssssss woohooooooo


----------



## disneygirl520

scarscar93 said:


> I'm almost a third of the way thought season 5 of How I Met Your Mother and I only started season 4 yesterday. I need to stop.



It's addicting!


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> i got my prom dressssssssss woohooooooo



Now you have to post a picture


----------



## MickeyisBeast

disneygirl520 said:


> Now you have to post a picture








at first i was eh about it but now i'm totally in love with it
plus my date told me i should get a pink dress and i was like "nah man" but turns out he knew what he was talking about


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> at first i was eh about it but now i'm totally in love with it
> plus my date told me i should get a pink dress and i was like "nah man" but turns out he knew what he was talking about



That's so pretty!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

disneygirl520 said:


> That's so pretty!



thanks!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i'm covering for one of my friends tonight and she said that she owes me and she she's gonna take me out to lunch tomorrow

i mean i was gonna do it for free, that's what friends do, but hey i'm not turning down free food


----------



## grandfloluver

disneygirl520 said:


> Hannah, your dress is beautiful!





suzanne18 said:


> Wow that dress is gorgeous!!!!





Cinderella8 said:


> (I don't usually post here but every once in a while there's a post I HAVE to reply to)
> 
> That dress is GORGEOUS! I love the back it's so pretty!





Doodle98 said:


> The dress is so beautiful!



awww how sweet everyone! I am glad everyone likes it. It makes me more hopeful now


----------



## grandfloluver

Sarah your dress is so pretty! You and khakis will be styling and profiling


----------



## I Am What I Am

in a few weeks i'll know if i got accepted to the DCP


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> Sarah your dress is so pretty! You and khakis will be styling and profiling



Thanks! Oh we will be the cutest couple there



I Am What I Am said:


> in a few weeks i'll know if i got accepted to the DCP



good luck!


----------



## disneygirl520

So I'm pretty sure I pulled out one of my fillings flossing. Awesome.


----------



## LondonUnderground

grandfloluver said:


> Sarah your dress is so pretty! You and khakis will be styling and profiling


omg


----------



## LondonUnderground

Sarah and Hannah both of your dresses are so gorgeous omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

LondonUnderground said:


> Sarah and Hannah both of your dresses are so gorgeous omg



thanks!!


----------



## disneygirl520

Work was crazy on Friday, and apparently it was crazy yesterday. I'm really hoping today will be slow.


----------



## disneygirl520

disneygirl520 said:


> Work was crazy on Friday, and apparently it was crazy yesterday. I'm really hoping today will be slow.



Got my wish!


----------



## grandfloluver

LondonUnderground said:


> Sarah and Hannah both of your dresses are so gorgeous omg



Thank you mrs.social lord  hehehe


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I feel like I've changed a lot over this past year. And by changed I mean I became 10x more social, found a boy who makes me happier than ever, did better in school, made new friends, took the first steps towards figuring out my future, hardly ever turned anyone down to "hang out", and most importantly stepped out of my shell. And I honestly couldn't be more proud of myself.


----------



## disneygirl520

I want to know if the cute guy who came into my job and pointed out that I had flour all over me was making a poor attempt at flirting.


----------



## disneygirl520

I should seriously block Etsy on my computer.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I went out to dinner with my best friend, her prom date, and her prom date's family after a church thing and our waitress kept checking out my best friend's prom date! omg i died


----------



## disneygirl520

The best was when my whole family went to this diner for breakfast and we spent the entire meal trying to figure out if the waiter was checking me or my brother out.


----------



## disneygirl520

I have the biggest love-hate relationship with my hair. Sometimes it's like "let it grow! Let it grow!" and other times I'm like "done. Cut it off."


----------



## disneygirl520

The song #selfie has me crying


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I wonder if I can get khaki to do senior skip day with me


----------



## disneygirl520

I've never liked black nail polish. But when I actually put it on I think it looks kind of fierce.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

disneygirl520 said:


> I've never liked black nail polish. But when I actually put it on I think it looks kind of fierce.



You should try matte black nail polish. I feel like it's not as intense and also looks super cool!


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> You should try matte black nail polish. I feel like it's not as intense and also looks super cool!



I've wanted to get some, but haven't yet. I'm going to try putting my silver glitter polish over the black and see what it looks like.


----------



## scarscar93

ngl part of why I hope to publish this one novel I've been working on is because it involves two sisters and I want Frozen AU fanart for it


----------



## disneygirl520

disneygirl520 said:


> I've wanted to get some, but haven't yet. I'm going to try putting my silver glitter polish over the black and see what it looks like.



Kinda hard to see, but I'd say I'm a fan. I have to do simple nail things while I let them grow out.


----------



## grandfloluver

I have some cheer event every single day this week. Including Saturday. Needless to say, Sunday is going to be a crash day. Even though I am going to see the Lego movie and I am excited about that lol


----------



## grandfloluver

And I have a pre calc test that I haven't and won't study for because I don't know how and/or what's going in. And I always understand math and this hurts me so much


----------



## disneygirl520

All I wanted to do today was watch Lost, and somehow that never happened.


----------



## disneygirl520

Has anyone used slideshare before? I am so confused lol


----------



## disneygirl520

disneygirl520 said:


> Has anyone used slideshare before? I am so confused lol



Oh wait, is it literally just a website to upload powerpoints?


----------



## disneygirl520

I just don't want to go back to class. At all.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

In the past week here it snowed for three days, there was an earthquake, and now it's almost 70 degrees out.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I'm so excited! This youtube vlog couple that I watch have the CUTEST baby (well, toddler now) and the mom's pregnant with twin girls and her vlog from yesterday is entitled "THE TWINS ARE ALMOST HERE" I'm so pumped


----------



## disneygirl520

I drove with my sunroof open today. Amazing.


----------



## Missdisney00

Freezing in Ontario Canada! Can't wait to escape the winter! Only 6 days until Disney


----------



## disneygirl520

Last nights dream might win weirdest dream I've ever had. Which is a really big deal.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

It feels so good out today, I drove all around with my windows down 
It's 74 here... which is insane because it was snowing at this time last week.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ag_-JKsJe5s

the guy in this video is all "i'm so good at guessing things" and he was pretty good and then at the end he goes "your name is Sarah, I just guessed that" AND MY FACE WHEN HE SAID THAT OMG


----------



## CowboyErin

I'm seeing Les Mis on Broadway in May omg I can't wait


----------



## littleorangebird

cowboyerin said:


> i'm seeing les mis on broadway in may omg i can't wait



omg so lucky!!


----------



## LondonUnderground

Already missing the nice and clean Austrian air
Although I'm grateful for Olympic commentary in English


----------



## disneygirl520

I hate slideshare!!


----------



## disneygirl520

So in love with my laptop sticker.


----------



## MickeyisBeast




----------



## MickeyisBeast

since i didn't have to buy my own prom ticket i wonder if my mom will give me the $45 and i can blow it all at target


----------



## grandfloluver

Cute basketball boys are fighting over me because I am artistically inclined and I'm painting some of them tomorrow for the game. Like it's this huge argument over who gets to go first and I just sit back and watch it with enjoyment because this is any girls dream for hot guys to fight over you to paint their body. Talk about best of both worlds lol


----------



## grandfloluver

I just have this feeling that the season will be over this weekend and I kind of don't want it to be. Like then my cheer is over and as much as I complain about it, I don't want it to be over


----------



## grandfloluver

grandfloluver said:


> Cute basketball boys are fighting over me because I am artistically inclined and I'm painting some of them tomorrow for the game. Like it's this huge argument over who gets to go first and I just sit back and watch it with enjoyment because this is any girls dream for hot guys to fight over you to paint their body. Talk about best of both worlds lol



I turned it into this competition of whoever brings me my favorite chocolate milkshake first goes first so loving this doesn't tip the iceberg


----------



## LondonUnderground

Omg sarah I'm laughing so hard at that nerd snapchat


----------



## scarscar93

"i want to say something snarky in reply to your message but i'm not trying to flirt," a short story by me


----------



## MickeyisBeast

LondonUnderground said:


> Omg sarah I'm laughing so hard at that nerd snapchat



omg same hahahaha my dad smh


----------



## LondonUnderground

Gus kenworthy was born where I live therefore making him ours goodbye america


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Today is one of our makeup days and I went because my 3rd period teacher said we're going to do important stuff... we just did test corrections and read our books??? I could have stayed home because I didn't have 4th today, only 3rd!

But now I have to go back in less than an hour to pick up my brothers


----------



## MickeyisBeast

LondonUnderground said:


> Gus kenworthy was born where I live therefore making him ours goodbye america



You can have him, I want his puppy


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i mainly just retweeted this to piss off the red sox fans that follow me ha ha ha


----------



## disneygirl520

I'm so hungry, but I'm too lazy to get up and make food.


----------



## LondonUnderground

MickeyisBeast said:


> i mainly just retweeted this to piss off the red sox fans that follow me ha ha ha


It made me v sad


----------



## LondonUnderground

I just watched angus thongs and perfect snogging for the first time in ages. what a great film lolol


----------



## grandfloluver

My plans always fall through 

Like why why does this happen to me


----------



## grandfloluver

But on the positive side, my cute guy friend whom I painted last night told me he kinda loved me. A boy has never told me he loved me ever. Let alone a cute one. My feels since yesterday have been out the roof


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> But on the positive side, my cute guy friend whom I painted last night told me he kinda loved me. A boy has never told me he loved me ever. Let alone a cute one. My feels since yesterday have been out the roof



Whaaaaat omg


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> Whaaaaat omg



I will text you about it lol


----------



## grandfloluver

This is seriously the latest I've slept in my life


----------



## disneygirl520

In hindsight I am SO glad that hairdresser didn't kiss me. Because then my first kiss story would be like, and I drove him home and then we kissed and it was nice and sweet, and then he never talked to me again lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i'm just nosy and like hearing about people's first kisses, 99% of the time they're really adorable


----------



## LondonUnderground

Omg remember when we used to play apples to apples on nutsybolts
I miss that


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i started Hemlock Grove day before yesterday and i'm on 1x09 and i still don't quite get what's going on, but i think i like it????


----------



## nerdylightbulb

mostly, i started watching it because Landon Liboiron got cute since Degrassi tbh


----------



## scarscar93

I swear I was going to start my paper today.

I have a sentence written.

ah well, it only needs to be 4 pages and isn't due til Tuesday.


----------



## disneygirl520

I have saved $278.67 for Disney just in tip money/any money not from my paychecks!


----------



## disneygirl520

Four for you Glen CoCo! You go Glen CoCo!


----------



## disneygirl520

Sarah, I bought matte nail polish lol, you said it looks cool over black, right?


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I never realized that not everybody has a Waffle House every two feet like we do here until I saw the WH post omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

disneygirl520 said:


> Sarah, I bought matte nail polish lol, you said it looks cool over black, right?



Yes!


----------



## disneyworld1023

MickeyisBeast said:


> I never realized that not everybody has a Waffle House every two feet like we do here until I saw the WH post omg



What is a Waffle House? Is it like IHOP?


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> Yes!



Bout to make it happen, after I type this paper lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

disneyworld1023 said:


> What is a Waffle House? Is it like IHOP?



It took me a few minutes to get out of my initial state of shock but

yes, I guess you could compare it to IHOP. Except Waffle House looks like a dump from the outside. Every single one looks like it was built with a budget of $100. But on the inside... oh gosh it's like you stepped into breakfast heaven.


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> It took me a few minutes to get out of my initial state of shock but
> 
> yes, I guess you could compare it to IHOP. Except Waffle House looks like a dump from the outside. Every single one looks like it was built with a budget of $100. But on the inside... oh gosh it's like you stepped into breakfast heaven.



This is the most wonderful description of Waffle House ever.


----------



## disneyworld1023

MickeyisBeast said:


> It took me a few minutes to get out of my initial state of shock but  yes, I guess you could compare it to IHOP. Except Waffle House looks like a dump from the outside. Every single one looks like it was built with a budget of $100. But on the inside... oh gosh it's like you stepped into breakfast heaven.



We don't have those where I live! It sounds good though!


----------



## disneygirl520

I'm loving my nails. I did matte black, and then I took my black stripper and made two diagonal lines on each one, that are shiny, it looks pretty cool.


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

oh hello

it's been yearssss


----------



## disneygirl520

I am so cold.


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

just dropping in while i'm in creative writing class

i'm a really bad writer when it comes to nonfiction ahhh


----------



## disneygirl520

What happened to our warm weather!


----------



## scarscar93

i'm on season 8 of himym

i'm fairly sure i'll be caught up completely by the end of spring break


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I have a little problem with planning everything possible out


----------



## MickeyisBeast

this guy cheated on his girlfriend and so she broke into his car, stole his credit card and bought stuff with it, destroyed his phone, carved her name into his belongings, and then posted a picture on twitter or instagram or something

and she's so upset everyone at my school is tweeting about it. like what did you expect, YOU'RE NUTS! cheating is wrong but it's not illegal, like vandalism and breaking and entering

high school relationships smh


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> this guy cheated on his girlfriend and so she broke into his car, stole his credit card and bought stuff with it, destroyed his phone, carved her name into his belongings, and then posted a picture on twitter or instagram or something  and she's so upset everyone at my school is tweeting about it. like what did you expect, YOU'RE NUTS! cheating is wrong but it's not illegal, like vandalism and breaking and entering  high school relationships smh



Oh my absolute gosh 
That is so ridiculous that blows my mind


----------



## CowboyErin

LondonUnderground said:


> Omg remember when we used to play apples to apples on nutsybolts
> I miss that



yes omg I miss it too!


----------



## grandfloluver

This frozen station on iTunes Radio though >>>>>>>>


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

i seriously hate 4 - 9 pm practices for the musical

not that i hate the musical or anything, it's just that i almost fell asleep during band, and my friend had to keep shaking me awake

and what's worse is that my musical director threaten to keep us around 12 am next week, and i don't think i'd survive at all.


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

portfolio class has the most confusing assignments ever

yeah like we have to choose a song we like, but then we have to find a painting that matches the lyrics, and put them into a powerpoint. 

ehhhh.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

when will the hype around 5sos dieeeeeee


----------



## nerdylightbulb

Mickeysgirl34 said:


> portfolio class has the most confusing assignments ever
> 
> yeah like we have to choose a song we like, but then we have to find a painting that matches the lyrics, and put them into a powerpoint.
> 
> ehhhh.



tbh, i'd probably find the painting first and then find a song that i felt would be easily applicable to it or maybe even choose a painting _because_ it reminded me of a particular song. but yaaaa, picking the painting first def sounds like it'd make this project about 2000000x easier.


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

We all are caught in the middle
Of one long treacherous riddle 
Of who trusts who
Maybe I'll trust you
But can you trust me?
Wait, and see


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

nerdylightbulb said:


> tbh, i'd probably find the painting first and then find a song that i felt would be easily applicable to it or maybe even choose a painting _because_ it reminded me of a particular song. but yaaaa, picking the painting first def sounds like it'd make this project about 2000000x easier.



yeah i totally thought that myself

cause i don't want to waste my time, and search for a million pictures until i find one that fits the song. i'd rather find the paintings first.

anyway, i have to go. musical practices, cya later~


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I'm going to the "preppy mall" this weekend because they have a Vineyard Vines, Nordstrom, and Lilly Pulitzer all in one place aka heaven on earth


----------



## disneygirl520

Finally! A new HIMYM episode!


----------



## I Am What I Am

one of my friends/sorority sister and I are liveblogging the waves of DCP acceptances to each other


I WANT THEM TO GET TO OUR NAMES TODAY


AND ALSO FOR US TO GET ACCEPTED


----------



## LondonUnderground

MickeyisBeast said:


> I'm going to the "preppy mall" this weekend because they have a Vineyard Vines, Nordstrom, and Lilly Pulitzer all in one place aka heaven on earth


can I come


----------



## MickeyisBeast

LondonUnderground said:


> can I come



Catch the next flight out to NC! They even have a Brooks Brothers and a store dedicated just to MLB. I would live there if I could


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Soccer season has officially started! Went to all my boy's games back in the fall, and now I'm going to all the girl's games  Plus the boy's have rec/club soccer. And then there's baseball going on too which of course is life


----------



## I Am What I Am

i got into the DCP!!!


----------



## disneygirl520

I Am What I Am said:


> i got into the DCP!!!



Yay! Congratulations Jade!!


----------



## I Am What I Am

disneygirl520 said:


> Yay! Congratulations Jade!!



thanks!


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> I'm going to the "preppy mall" this weekend because they have a Vineyard Vines, Nordstrom, and Lilly Pulitzer all in one place aka heaven on earth



Lilly Pulitzer is my life lol I am going this weekend and stocking up on more shorts for the summer. They are just to perfect


----------



## disneygirl520

I'm such a wimp I can't even watch Lost before I go to bed lol.


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

hey yo im in portfolio class right now

i actually found a song that i wanted to use, and now im searching for pictures to match the song

oh yeah, our graduation got changed to june 16th and we're getting out of school on the 13th.


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

someone mentioned they used an N*Sync song for their presentation, and i started looking up songs by them, and gosh i remember how much i loved their songs

i even found this perfect throwback playlist on 8tracks ahhh


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I Am What I Am said:


> i got into the DCP!!!



Congrats! Do you know which type of job you'll be doing?



grandfloluver said:


> Lilly Pulitzer is my life lol I am going this weekend and stocking up on more shorts for the summer. They are just to perfect



I like LP, but some of the patterns are just too bold for me lol. I prefer Vineyard Vines, it has become really big here especially with the boys haha


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Everyone always hates on watercolor (because unlike acrylic, if you mess up your life is over) but if you use the professional watercolors your paintings come out BEAUTIFULLY and your life is great


----------



## grandfloluver

I'm so excited to see the Lego movie

It looks hilarious


----------



## grandfloluver

In the winter, I am a walking J. Crew. In the summer, I'm Lilly Pulitzer. My bikinis are Lilly too. It's quite sad lol


----------



## grandfloluver

I have 10 more weeks of school. That is entirely too sad. I have mixed emotions about it. I am so ready for summer but I'm not ready for college


----------



## nerdylightbulb

Peter Rumancek is a perf character bye


----------



## nerdylightbulb

nothing will give me as many feels for this rp ship as "A Little Less Sixteen Candles" by Fall Out Boy


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

I'm seriously so excited for Muppets Most Wanted

They just released "We're Doing A Sequel", and i love it so much, that it's still stuck in my head now.


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

Thank you Tumblr for introducing me to 8Tracks

They have the BEST playlists ever gosh


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

my friend Cody made the most PERFECT playlist for Wander Over Yonder on 8tracks oh my gosh

I've listened to it multiple timessss


----------



## LondonUnderground

London today was on point
back again tomorrow lol
ballet was also fab, temps leve en arabesque is my FAV THING ever to do. It's so simple but it makes me feel like I could be in the royal ballet or something


----------



## disneygirl520

I can't decide if I want to go to the Lego Movie or not. :/


----------



## disneyworld1023

disneygirl520 said:


> I can't decide if I want to go to the Lego Movie or not. :/


My brother saw it 3 times already, he loved it!


----------



## grandfloluver

disneygirl520 said:


> I can't decide if I want to go to the Lego Movie or not. :/



It's hilarious. I loved it haha some of the people I went with didn't like it at all, but I so enjoyed it. It's cute.


----------



## grandfloluver

This abc family Disney movie marathon is totally making me happier than it should


----------



## disneygirl520

grandfloluver said:


> It's hilarious. I loved it haha some of the people I went with didn't like it at all, but I so enjoyed it. It's cute.



I did go and see it. I thought it was really funny and cute


----------



## grandfloluver

And the fact that there is a brand new Lilly Pulitzer store where I shop and oh my gosh I about flipped out. I didn't go hog wild, but I got the cutest outfit. And some j crew rhinestone collared tops. I am a shopaholic


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I got the cutest stuff from Vineyard Vines I'm so in loooooooooooove


----------



## MickeyisBeast

And the cashier at VV oh loooooooord he was attractive


----------



## grandfloluver

Okay so there is this girl in my hometown who goes to the other school in town who is just as obsessed with Disney as I am and like I feel like we are destined to be BFFs.


----------



## disneygirl520

This seller on Etsy has a huge collection of Disney light switch plates, and I think it would just be the coolest thing to have one on every light switch in my house lol


----------



## disneygirl520

I need to find a guy that's okay with that though, I just think it would be fun, adding a little bit of Disney to each room. Not that that wouldn't happen anyway.


----------



## grandfloluver

Some things are real eye openers.


----------



## grandfloluver

I just realized that I hit double digit countdown to my Disney trip oh em gee 

I'm so excited


----------



## MickeyisBeast

In elementary school we were called AIG students
you knew you were an AIG student if you could actually say what AIG stood for
Academically Intellectually Gifted


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Do any of y'all have Senior Week where you live? Or anything like Senior Week? For us it's the week after graduation and ALL the seniors (and some juniors who think they're cool) go to the beach and hang out for a week.


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> Do any of y'all have Senior Week where you live? Or anything like Senior Week? For us it's the week after graduation and ALL the seniors (and some juniors who think they're cool) go to the beach and hang out for a week.



We don't have anything like that. Our senior class is so cliquey that even if we did, it wouldn't work out. We don't even have a school senior trip either. That sounds cool though!


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> Do any of y'all have Senior Week where you live? Or anything like Senior Week? For us it's the week after graduation and ALL the seniors (and some juniors who think they're cool) go to the beach and hang out for a week.



We don't have anything like that here. Graduation is the last thing we really did.


----------



## disneygirl520

We have an eight page study guide for this test in my KNH class. Oh goodness.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> We don't have anything like that. Our senior class is so cliquey that even if we did, it wouldn't work out. We don't even have a school senior trip either. That sounds cool though!



Well, not everyone here goes to Senior Week. We're not exactly "cliquey" but like every other high school there are always groups of kids who don't really "fit in" and they don't typically go to Senior Week. It's just you find a group of friends to go with, get a beach house/condo near everyone else from your school/county and hang out for a week. 



disneygirl520 said:


> We don't have anything like that here. Graduation is the last thing we really did.



Yeah, I haven't heard of any other places that have a Senior Week so I was just curious


----------



## disneygirl520

There's just something so exciting about calling Disney.


----------



## disneygirl520

I think I've hit the point in Lost where it's confusing.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

disneygirl520 said:


> I think I've hit the point in Lost where it's confusing.



What part are you at? Maybe I could help un-confuse lol


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> What part are you at? Maybe I could help un-confuse lol



I'm on season 2 episode 19, I think I'm alright. The whole "Dave" episode just threw me off. lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

disneygirl520 said:


> I'm on season 2 episode 19, I think I'm alright. The whole "Dave" episode just threw me off. lol



Oh the Dave thing isn't really that important to the story line. They're just showing that Hurley has a mental illness, which will explain things but not until later seasons lol


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> Oh the Dave thing isn't really that important to the story line. They're just showing that Hurley has a mental illness, which will explain things but not until later seasons lol



lol, okay, good. But then at the end that Libby girl was there and I was hurrying to watch the next episode to figure it out, but they went into Rose/Bernard story, and haven't gotten back to it yet. But that's normal.


----------



## grandfloluver

I am really expecting no school tomorrow so if we actually go I will be devastated


----------



## disneygirl520

I don't think I've ever been more excited for a Disney trip.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Ellen should always be the host of the Oscars. She's killing me tonight omg


----------



## littleorangebird

MickeyisBeast said:


> Ellen should always be the host of the Oscars. She's killing me tonight omg



YES omg


----------



## disneyworld1023

grandfloluver said:


> I am really expecting no school tomorrow so if we actually go I will be devastated



Ugh same
Even a delayed opening would be nice, I'm trying to avoid 1st period world history


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

I'm at school now I was really upset that the Elsa decided to pass my area and snow near Philadelphia

I still have practice today HOPEFULLY only til 9 PM


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

MickeyisBeast said:


> Ellen should always be the host of the Oscars. She's killing me tonight omg



She was perfect

Buying pizza for everyone. Best host ever.


----------



## disneygirl520

I felt like I had to explain my received text, because otherwise it sounds like someone/something has gone missing lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

We had a real fire drill today (well then I guess it's not a drill?) during third period AND IT WAS RAINING. We had to stand out in the rain for 10-15 minutes. And I was wearing leggings and a chiffon shirt and no jacket. My hair and my body were soaking wet ): It was horrible


----------



## disneyworld1023

I have to do a shared reading presentation for my English class this Friday and I have no idea what to do it on
I have to find a poem/song/article or some type of literature and read it to the class
But it has to be something thought-provoking and relatable to the rest of the class and they're going to have to share their reactions with everyone
I know I didn't explain it well but if anyone has any suggestions on what I should do it on, that would be great!


----------



## scarscar93

that ending on tonight's himym

noooooooooo


----------



## littleorangebird

School felt like it went on forever today


----------



## grandfloluver

I have loved this ice storm. It got me out of school for two days


----------



## disneygirl520

scarscar93 said:


> that ending on tonight's himym
> 
> noooooooooo



I haven't watched yet. Now I'm scared.


----------



## scarscar93

disneygirl520 said:


> I haven't watched yet. Now I'm scared.



it's just very ambiguous and points to a theory i hope is not true


----------



## disneygirl520

scarscar93 said:


> it's just very ambiguous and points to a theory i hope is not true



I want to watch now lol, but I have to wait until tomorrow when CBS uploads it.


----------



## disneygirl520

Derek is on DWTS again! Made my day!


----------



## Mickeysgirl34




----------



## disneygirl520

scarscar93 said:


> it's just very ambiguous and points to a theory i hope is not true



Just watched. 
No no no! That can't happen.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Totally in love right now
My current favorite song is "19 Me and You" and I tweeted song lyrics and the verified accounts of all the guys that sing it all favorited my tweet


----------



## scarscar93

disneygirl520 said:


> Just watched.
> No no no! That can't happen.



i'm hoping it's a misdirection (but to something i still wouldn't want to happen) since this show is all about the red herrings, like the countdown episode


----------



## disneygirl520

scarscar93 said:


> i'm hoping it's a misdirection (but to something i still wouldn't want to happen) since this show is all about the red herrings, like the countdown episode



If it does happen though, it's going to make the other episodes less comical because that just changes everything. However, I did laugh out loud when they called Barney "Swarley."


----------



## scarscar93

disneygirl520 said:


> If it does happen though, it's going to make the other episodes less comical because that just changes everything. However, I did laugh out loud when they called Barney "Swarley."



i _knoww_. it'll ruin any plan i could've had for re-watching it. but i have my doubts since the kids are so uninterested in hearing ted tell them all this so there's hope?? i would just prefer nobody die since this is supposed to be a comedy and all that.

also the wedding bride callback (with narshall), and swarlize theron


----------



## disneygirl520

scarscar93 said:


> i knoww. it'll ruin any plan i could've had for re-watching it. but i have my doubts since the kids are so uninterested in hearing ted tell them all this so there's hope?? i would just prefer nobody die since this is supposed to be a comedy and all that.
> 
> also the wedding bride callback (with narshall), and swarlize theron



That's how I feel. I have re-watched the series so many times, and it would ruin it. It's a comedy! Marshall is my favorite, I loved his reaction to Narshall.


----------



## scarscar93

disneygirl520 said:


> That's how I feel. I have re-watched the series so many times, and it would ruin it. It's a comedy! Marshall is my favorite, I loved his reaction to Narshall.



i was hoping more of the gang would get spoofed in it, especially robin because we have similar levels of disinterest in sentimentality

i marathoned this show like a monster to get caught up before it ends. i finally got caught up on saturday just in time for them to compromise my emotions with last night's episode


----------



## disneygirl520

scarscar93 said:


> i was hoping more of the gang would get spoofed in it, especially robin because we have similar levels of disinterest in sentimentality
> 
> i marathoned this show like a monster to get caught up before it ends. i finally got caught up on saturday just in time for them to compromise my emotions with last night's episode



Lol, I would have appreciate a portrayal of all of them. I literally watch it every night before I go to sleep. This season has been messing with me though. So episodes are great, and some are just bad.


----------



## scarscar93

disneygirl520 said:


> Lol, I would have appreciate a portrayal of all of them. I literally watch it every night before I go to sleep. This season has been messing with me though. So episodes are great, and some are just bad.



"How Your Mother Met Me" is definitely in my top 5 favorite episodes of the series, and so far my favorite this season.

Maybe this season feels off because it's set in such a narrow timeframe and tensions are flaring up too frequently. Like the whole Daphne part lasted too long for me.


----------



## disneygirl520

scarscar93 said:


> "How Your Mother Met Me" is definitely in my top 5 favorite episodes of the series, and so far my favorite this season.
> 
> Maybe this season feels off because it's set in such a narrow timeframe and tensions are flaring up too frequently. Like the whole Daphne part lasted too long for me.



That episode was great!

I just want Robin and Barney to get married already! And yeah, it lasted too long.


----------



## scarscar93

disneygirl520 said:


> That episode was great!
> 
> I just want Robin and Barney to get married already! And yeah, it lasted too long.



I just know they'll put that off as long as possible because everyone wants to see what insanity ensues when it happens.

I mean, it's Robin and Barney, a few things are bound to happen.


----------



## disneygirl520

scarscar93 said:


> I just know they'll put that off as long as possible because everyone wants to see what insanity ensues when it happens.
> 
> I mean, it's Robin and Barney, a few things are bound to happen.



True. I'm just really not a fan of Barney and Robin together so I'd rather the season not end with that, but that's better than the alternative from last nights episode.


----------



## scarscar93

disneygirl520 said:


> True. I'm just really not a fan of Barney and Robin together so I'd rather the season not end with that, but that's better than the alternative from last nights episode.



ngl, I giggled like a middle-schooler during Barney's proposal even tho I hate the fact that he told such elaborate lies to make it happen.

I'm so back and forth on them.


----------



## disneygirl520

scarscar93 said:


> ngl, I giggled like a middle-schooler during Barney's proposal even tho I hate the fact that he told such elaborate lies to make it happen.
> 
> I'm so back and forth on them.



Oh me too, his proposal was great. So I was thinking, we should totally schedule a dismeet when I'm down there, like in DTD.


----------



## scarscar93

disneygirl520 said:


> Oh me too, his proposal was great. So I was thinking, we should totally schedule a dismeet when I'm down there, like in DTD.



ooh do you know the dates for your trip yet?


----------



## disneygirl520

scarscar93 said:


> ooh do you know the dates for your trip yet?



I'm there June 17th-July 2nd


----------



## MickeyisBeast

had to post my latest instagram selfie bc my eyebrow game is on point


----------



## grandfloluver

I know I'm having a bad day when I don't go through the house singing part of your world. Not that I've had a bad day because I haven't, I was just singing and thought. Wow. I sing this a lot lol


----------



## disneygirl520

I have to write with .9 lead because I write with really hard pressure and .7 lead just breaks instantly for me.


----------



## disneygirl520

scarscar93 said:


> ooh do you know the dates for your trip yet?





disneygirl520 said:


> I'm there June 17th-July 2nd



We have our schedule kind of planned out, so I could let you know what days I'm not in a park.


----------



## grandfloluver

I am so in love with my prom dress. I seriously could make a jacket out of how much fabric I had to cut off of it because I am so short


----------



## scarscar93

disneygirl520 said:


> We have our schedule kind of planned out, so I could let you know what days I'm not in a park.



cool cool. i may try and convince my friend to take me because i still can't drive (ugh) and would feel weird asking my dad to take me to meet an internet buddy.


----------



## disneygirl520

scarscar93 said:


> cool cool. i may try and convince my friend to take me because i still can't drive (ugh) and would feel weird asking my dad to take me to meet an internet buddy.



Lol I thought about that. We seriously should make this happen!


----------



## disneygirl520

My professor moved class back by half an hour. So now I have to drive 20 minutes back to campus for a 50 minute music class. :/


----------



## MickeyisBeast

my second period teacher is by far my favorite


----------



## MickeyisBeast

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Lki_IeM6bQ&feature=youtu.be

bawled my eyes out at this video... this homeless man "wins the lottery"

and when he starts crying... I couldn't stop. Absolute sweetest thing.


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Lki_IeM6bQ&feature=youtu.be
> 
> bawled my eyes out at this video... this homeless man "wins the lottery"
> 
> and when he starts crying... I couldn't stop. Absolute sweetest thing.



I cried, so sweet.


----------



## Jenskon

That was cool video haha


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i need to decide whether or not to hang my "Too Weird to Live, Too Rare to Die" vinyl on the wall. i mean, i probably will since i don't have a record player butttttttt


----------



## grandfloluver

I have a headache that could kill a horse and it came up all of a sudden


----------



## grandfloluver

But it is Disney week on destination America and oh that is glorious isn't it. I get too excited about stuff like that


----------



## MickeyisBeast

My favorite youtube couple just had their twins today! I can't wait for tomorrow's vlog omg


----------



## grandfloluver

I don't understand the big whoop about Lorde.


----------



## grandfloluver

I get to do a presentation on Walt Disney in art and words can't describe how excited I am about it. It has to be the best thing I've ever done


----------



## disneygirl520

99 days until Disney! Double digits!


----------



## disneygirl520

My sister got me sick :/


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Finally warm weather again!

Currently working on getting some of my color back, gotta be tan before prom in a MONTH


----------



## LondonUnderground

I'm going to see the royal ballet perform the sleeping beauty at the royal opera house and I am so pumped about that


----------



## disneygirl520

I get to see my best friend tomorrow!! Yayayayay!!


----------



## LondonUnderground

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiU119YgQGA

this song gives me life


----------



## LondonUnderground

'long hallways make you want to do grand allegro' 
YES


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Based on Spring Training so far looks like it's gonna be Yankees vs Orioles in our division this year (with Tampa also in the front running)

Bring it on, Baltimore


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Once is back on! And they've already killed me with Hook and Emma

I NEED them to get together


----------



## grandfloluver

Gosh whales are life 

I think I like them more than goldfish


----------



## disneygirl520

I bought a Wii U and I love it!


----------



## I Am What I Am

i'm sort of eh on Lorde but her cover of "Everybody Wants to Rule the World" is fantastic


----------



## disneygirl520

Today was just wonderful! Getting to see my best friend just makes everything so much better.


----------



## disneygirl520

I really need to stop staying up so late. It's
gotten bad.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Making my friends signs for when I go to the soccer games 
And I'm starting my bff's graduation present. Which I'm really excited about. I'm painting her favorite Lilly print on a canvas with her monogram on it (I'm making one for myself too, with my favorite print, so we can have matching ones in our dorm room)

such art


----------



## MickeyisBeast

2+ hours later 

hashtag art


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> 2+ hours later   hashtag art


Ahhhhhh that is so cute!


----------



## grandfloluver

I have hung out with more boys in the last two weeks than I have in my entire life. That is scary and exciting all at the same time


----------



## grandfloluver

For my next art appreciation video my friends and I are doing a lion king themed one and I am going to be scar. I am oh so excited. I love playing villains so much. They are so fun


----------



## grandfloluver

Well, i will be a diva Scar. I have this rocker chick black and gold outfit, outrageous lion eye makeup, and teased hair to go with it. I am so excited I can't even


----------



## disneygirl520

Cancelled classes are the best thing.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Nearly 80 degrees aka time for me to lay out and get my tan back


----------



## MickeyisBeast

My bathing suit + my VV hat + my sunglasses = success in preppy-ness


----------



## disneygirl520

These nails took FOREVER


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> 2+ hours later
> 
> hashtag art



That's really cute!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> Ahhhhhh that is so cute!





disneygirl520 said:


> That's really cute!



Thanks!


----------



## disneygirl520

I just want to sleep all day, but instead I have to go to a three hour meeting for a club I don't want to be in.


----------



## disneygirl520

All this meeting is is 35 of us all sitting in the same room playing on our phones while a video plays.


----------



## LondonUnderground

i don't need you telling me how to be


----------



## grandfloluver

I am not ready to graduate but I am so ready for a cheerleading free summer it's not even funny


----------



## grandfloluver

So apparently I have been offered a job to teach kindergarten through 8 year olds art two days a week. I can work with kids great. I can do art great. But what I will do with them I have absolutely no clue.


----------



## grandfloluver

I need a new phone case. My Disney Dooney and Bourke one is getting worn out. I'm thinking about going Lilly or Tory burch. I'm not sure at this point


----------



## littleorangebird

tomorrow i'm dressing up as a french artist  for my school's spirit week


----------



## disneygirl520

Surprise visit from my best friend! The best.


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

i really miss my musical friends

i hate when the musical is over and i have wait til april to see them again
lesigh


----------



## MickeyisBeast

we get our caps and gowns tomorrow! and our pictures are at the end of this month

time has flown by so fast


----------



## MickeyisBeast

also one month exactly until prom!


----------



## LondonUnderground

I feel such secondhand embarrassment when people call st patrick's day 'patty's day'
it will never be patty
it's paddy
because the name is padriag in irish
Damn


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> we get our caps and gowns tomorrow! and our pictures are at the end of this month  time has flown by so fast



Story of my life 

I got my cap and gown about a month ago and apparently they couldn't read my handwriting on the paper so instead of giving me a gown for a 4'10 person, they gave me one for a 5'10-6'0 person. Needless to say, I have sent it back lol


----------



## grandfloluver

I can't wait to paint my cap really cute. I just want it to be the cutest one there


----------



## grandfloluver

It has been so long since I've watched American idol. I remember when we were obsessed with Scotty mccreery omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

hahahaha
Jay Z has 99 problems. Which of the following is not amongst them?
a.) Nas
b.) his lips
c.) Robinson Cano
d.) a girl


----------



## MickeyisBeast

no habla ingles


----------



## grandfloluver

Cheerleading tryouts next week. I am not even cheering anymore but my life is still so overtaken by cheer


----------



## grandfloluver

These last two trig pre cal chapters have raped my soul. We started with the hard stuff first and boy has it been an experience. HAH *goes and cries in a corner*


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Got such a good surprise today!!! One of my best guy friends moved away last summer and when I was walking out of school today he was standing in the parking lot! I didn't get a chance to talk to him for long but I got a hug so it's all good, it was a nice surprise


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I'm going to both the women's soccer game tonight and the guy's baseball game! Knocking out two birds with one stone lol

A Red Sox recruiter was at the last boy's baseball game, isn't that nuts? I mean it's no Yankees recruiter but still, major league!


----------



## disneygirl520

My best friend and I have hung out practically everyday since he came home for spring break lol, he leave Sunday and I'm going to be so sad.


----------



## LondonUnderground

I'm moving up to grade 6 ballet in the summer yeyeyeyeyeye


----------



## littleorangebird

Today was the last week of spirit week at my school


----------



## grandfloluver

It's been too long since I've watched pitch perfect


----------



## grandfloluver

I can't wait for summer ahh

My Disney vacation 
No cheerleading 
One direction concert


----------



## scarscar93

i think i accidentally made one of the visiting scholars fall in love with me during the info dinner

well i mean whatever convinces them to enroll here...


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Eimear you killed me with your "sleeping in a boy's room" snapchats omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

so the other team's catcher is this boy I had a crush on in 3rd grade and omg did he grow up to be FINE

I was telling my mom about how insanely attractive he has gotten and she was like "well it's a good thing *Khaki* wasn't at the game to hear you talk about that then"


----------



## LondonUnderground

MickeyisBeast said:


> Eimear you killed me with your "sleeping in a boy's room" snapchats omg


The lighting in that room was so great I couldn't miss the opportunity


----------



## grandfloluver

I am totally Disney bounding Alice in wonderland right now and I feel so accomplished because it was so last minute


----------



## grandfloluver

It is so nice out today 

Wow


----------



## littleorangebird

It's like 50 degrees out and it better stay that way


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Hahaha wow, I'm in such a horrible mood.

But I've got to act all sweet and nice so that my parents will officially say yes to letting me go on my parent-less beach trip with my friends the day after graduation.


----------



## grandfloluver

I love our Facebook messages omg


----------



## disneygirl520

So so sleepy.


----------



## disneygirl520

I've hit the point where I can't remember what questions I have and have not asked. :/


----------



## MickeyisBeast

New Once yaaaaaaas


----------



## grandfloluver

Oh this week is going to be so busy 

AP art presentation
Cheer tryouts which means two hours of cheer clinic every day 
Pre Cal test
Piano for da church Wednesday and Sunday 
Probably another art video film session on the weekend 

Joyous I know


----------



## grandfloluver

I personalized our magic bands though and mine is pink aww everyone else's in the family is orange because we are die heart UT fans but I knew I would be wearing my Lilly outfits and that would match best


----------



## disneygirl520

grandfloluver said:


> I personalized our magic bands though and mine is pink aww everyone else's in the family is orange because we are die heart UT fans but I knew I would be wearing my Lilly outfits and that would match best



We have seven in our group, with my brothers girlfriend ,so my sister decided we just HAD to get one in every color lol.


----------



## disneygirl520

My dad brought me Mancino's pizza home!! Woo hoo!


----------



## minnielexa

Starving bring me some lol..


----------



## disneygirl520

I missed the fact that Ink Master started. Now I have to play catch up.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Prom is so soon tbh I don't want it to come because I don't want it to be over ))))):

also after prom means graduation is up next aka the day I never stop crying


----------



## grandfloluver

I am making an A in Pre cal 

How is that even possible like what even


----------



## disneygirl520

To go home or not to go home. That is the question.


----------



## disneygirl520

Let's take this test!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

we had a three hour delay today

don't ask me why

but waking up at 8:40 was on point


----------



## MickeyisBeast

we better play like this during the regular season! 8-1 us against the RS, that's what I'm talking about.


----------



## scarscar93

it's so sickly validating when you find out a lot of other people don't like someone who treated you badly


----------



## MickeyisBeast

3 hour delay yesterday
media center is closed today so no 4th period for me

yay for short school days.


----------



## MickeyisBeast




----------



## MickeyisBeast

Woke up from my nap to the best thing ever


----------



## disneygirl520

Bought my La Nouba ticket! So pumped!


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i haven't watched Glee in sooo long, but my friend showed me a pic of Quinn and Puck dying and I'M SO HAPPY BC OTP


----------



## grandfloluver

I found annuals from my parents high school days today. Oh I relished in those. For sure. That was an experience like no other. I laughed so hard


----------



## disneygirl520

In the right light my nails look like a really really dark red. But otherwise they look brown, so I put this gold glitter polish over them and they actually look really cool.


----------



## grandfloluver

I got saving mr. Banks and frozen both yesterday. I was so excited I about cried. I love them so much ahh


----------



## disneygirl520

I still have to get Saving Mr. Banks, but my mom got Frozen and we watched it tonight. So good! I just really want an Olaf in my life lol


----------



## disneygirl520

I hate when people cancel plans on me. Ugh. It makes me so mad.


----------



## disneygirl520

I wish I could just show up to class really late when the test only takes 20 minutes.


----------



## disneygirl520

I've hit that point in the semester when motivation is nonexistent.


----------



## grandfloluver

I am sick );


----------



## LondonUnderground

I am so beyond the point of stress oh my lord if I am given one more thing to do I am going to go absolutely IN SANE


----------



## MickeyisBeast

3 weeks until prom aidhufalksdjf


----------



## MickeyisBeast

about to watch Aladdin before leaving for the baseball game!


----------



## littleorangebird

I saw Cinderella on Broadway yesterday and IT WAS AMAZING AND I LOVED IT SO MUCH


----------



## grandfloluver

LondonUnderground said:


> I am so beyond the point of stress oh my lord if I am given one more thing to do I am going to go absolutely IN SANE


This is me exactly right now


----------



## grandfloluver

I have missed two days of school now and cheer tryouts. Wow. I partially blame my crazy busy life the last month


----------



## disneygirl520

Spring break! Woo!


----------



## grandfloluver

I have this piano version of let it go and I'm not lying when I say it's the hardest thing I've ever played. I've played for 12 years and it's the hardest.


----------



## disneygirl520

I don't feel like I'm on spring break at all.


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

i seriously want to see muppets most wanted so badly

i wanted to see it today, but my parents told me to wait til tomorroww ahhh

but tomorrow, we're going to look for a prom dress for me, then my mom promised we'd go see muppets most wanted after that yayyyy

i've listened to the soundtrack at least 100 times now. i'm hoping for when my dad picks me up from school that he takes me to subway, so i can get a muppet bagggg.


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

I know what you're waiting for
Girl, you don't have to wait no moreeee
I can give you anything you want
Give you anything you needddd
I'll make your dreams come true
Give you anything you want
Fulfill your fantasiessss
I'll make your dreams come true

It's been stuck in my head all dayyyy


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I'm sick, great.


----------



## grandfloluver

The dis had emojis before emojis were cool


----------



## disneygirl520

I will never understand how flour gets into my socks at work. Like, how?!?!


----------



## scarscar93

i have a thoroughly unironic love of it's a small world


----------



## disneygirl520

scarscar93 said:


> i have a thoroughly unironic love of it's a small world



Same!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

3 weeks...


----------



## grandfloluver

Well I'm officially not a cheerleader anymore. I oddly don't have many emotions about that


----------



## grandfloluver

Oreos are life


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Watching Tarzan and drinking hot chocolate

even though it was 70 degrees out today, I'm stuck drinking warm drinks in hopes of it helping my throat.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I FORGOT HOW SAD THE BEGINNING OF TARZAN IS OH NO

no ):


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Cap and gown pictures are tomorrow. What sucks is that I'll have to carry my cap and gown around all day. Where am I supposed to put it? I have to hang it somewhere, it can't get wrinkles. Then I came up with the ingenious idea of getting a freshman to follow me around and carry my gown for me


----------



## MickeyisBeast

also caps are the ugliest things in the entire world. I never realized how absolutely stupid they look. same with gowns. mine is a size 5'4"-5'6" and I'm 5'5" so you think it would be perfect, except that it has enough room inside of it for two grown men to fit. It's HUGE


----------



## MickeyisBeast

When adults ask me what my plans are for the future I always say I don't know. Because besides knowing what college I'm going to (my #1 school, woohoo) there's only one other thing I know for certain and that's when I get my own apartment I'm going to get a husky puppy and name him Tuck and get us matching outfits. Priorities= dogs.


----------



## scarscar93

MickeyisBeast said:


> also caps are the ugliest things in the entire world. I never realized how absolutely stupid they look. same with gowns. mine is a size 5'4"-5'6" and I'm 5'5" so you think it would be perfect, except that it has enough room inside of it for two grown men to fit. It's HUGE



that's how they're supposed to be, which is dumb. 

they just want to put seniors through one last dumb thing before they leave forever.


----------



## disneygirl520

I want to write a book called "my life as a PK."


----------



## disneygirl520

But mostly it would just be about how people make pre-judgements about me because of my Dad's job since I don't actually think my life is very different.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

scarscar93 said:


> that's how they're supposed to be, which is dumb.
> 
> they just want to put seniors through one last dumb thing before they leave forever.



This will be me in my gown


----------



## disneygirl520

Watching Land Before Time, the feels.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Okay, no but young Jeter was FINE
Like look at him when he was on Seinfeld (AND LOOK IT'S THE BAE BERNIE, my two all time favorite Yankees together)


----------



## grandfloluver

I hate going back to school after missing for being sick. It sucks because it's like the longer you stay off the harder it is to make yourself go back. And then there is the dreaded makeup work. It's gonna suck. I dread it and I am already so behind with so much other stuff on my plate. I can't handle


----------



## grandfloluver

I have wanted nothing but for cheerleading to be over for me so now that I could have a life and cheerleading is still not over. It's still going on. STILL GOING ON. STILL. it ended a month ago. The effects this has had on my emotions is not good in any way


----------



## grandfloluver

On a happy note, I found out that there is gonna be a peanuts movie. I love Charlie Brown and snoopy so much so this excites me to no end.


----------



## grandfloluver

grandfloluver said:


> On a happy note, I found out that there is gonna be a peanuts movie. I love Charlie Brown and snoopy so much so this excites me to no end.



I am currently wearing snoopy pjs actually 

Proof


----------



## disneygirl520

Just posting this because I feel awkward standing here.


----------



## I Am What I Am

at this point i'm wondering if i'm strong enough for college


----------



## I Am What I Am

i feel sick and miserable and like a failure happy monday


----------



## disneedust1429

I Am What I Am said:


> at this point i'm wondering if i'm strong enough for college



you'll do great!  it's not so bad. Just think of it as another school, that's all it really is


----------



## MickeyisBeast

They let us do a class shot of us all doing our spirit symbol and it was so cute ugh cap and gown day went great

When I went to take my individual pictures, that was great


----------



## grandfloluver

I think I am going shopping to hotlanta soon 

My excitement is beyond words ahh


----------



## grandfloluver

We still haven't even had a senior skip day


----------



## scarscar93

lol some genius scheduled my class's senior skip day on 4/20

so classy


----------



## nerdylightbulb

Calum Hood is too cute and i'm upset about it


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I feel uncomfortable when people who I barely know talk about their boyfriend and use their name instead of saying "my boyfriend"... like I don't even know your name how are you gonna use your boyfriends name and expect me to know who you're talking about?


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I have a job interview tomorrow. Joy.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

guys i just met nash grier also known as the guy who made that video about what he likes/dislikes about girls aka guy who hates girls with arm hair


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I give meeting him 3 stars, but the burger I got afterwards gets 5 stars

but honestly he was very sweet, probably has to so his head doesn't get chopped off, especially for that arm hair comment in his viral video


----------



## grandfloluver

Sarah is this the same sonic where your friend met si from duck dynasty 

That sonic is a blessing apparently


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> Sarah is this the same sonic where your friend met si from duck dynasty
> 
> That sonic is a blessing apparently



Yep! I guess it's easier for celebrities to go out to eat at places in little towns like mine because there's not as many people.

He was filming a vine for Sonic though idk why he chose ours but he did and thank goodness he did lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I replaced my phone's wallpaper of me and khaki to me and nash
just to piss khaki off


----------



## Lil Figment

Hi, my name is Lydia and I love Disney.


----------



## LondonUnderground

Boston has had such bad luck this last year
minus winning the world series
whenever there's happiness someone's gotta bring it down eventually


----------



## Lil Figment

LondonUnderground said:


> Boston has had such bad luck this last year
> minus winning the world series
> whenever there's happiness someone's gotta bring it down eventually


 The Marathon bombers was a terrible thing. Hopefully we will have a better year ahead and the Red Sox will win the World Series again.


----------



## grandfloluver

My AP art appreciation class is one reason I am ready for summer. That class is about as pleasurable as drinking toilet water in a pit full of gorillas. And I love doing art. I don't care whatsoever how it evolved or who did what. But I need it for my major so it's good in getting it over. It just sucks. I hate it so much


----------



## grandfloluver

I am planning on doing some major retail therapy this weekend and I couldn't be more excited about that


----------



## disneygirl520

So far the most ridiculous classes I have had to take to be a kindergarten teacher have been Zoology, Art History, and World of Music.


----------



## littleorangebird

theres about a 60% chance that i might go to wdw this december


----------



## Lil Figment

littleorangebird said:


> theres about a 60% chance that i might go to wdw this december


That is awesome. I hope you can go. I don't know when my families next trip to WDW is going to be.


----------



## scarscar93

97% sure the only reason i'm doing so well this semester is that i only have classes 4 days a week


----------



## Lil Figment

Got up at 6 A.M. to start my school work and now it's only 9:30 in the morning and I am almost done.


----------



## disneygirl520

I have been having the most bizarre dreams lately.


----------



## Lil Figment

I haven't been sleeping well enough to have dreams or at least I don't remember them.


----------



## Qmaz246

Lil Figment said:


> Got up at 6 A.M. to start my school work and now it's only 9:30 in the morning and I am almost done.



Do you not have school today?


----------



## Lil Figment

Qmaz246 said:


> Do you not have school today?


I am home schooled.


----------



## Qmaz246

Lil Figment said:


> I am home schooled.



Ah, well, figured it was either that, Spring Break, or sick at home....Thats cool, though.


----------



## Lil Figment

Qmaz246 said:


> Ah, well, figured it was either that, Spring Break, or sick at home....Thats cool, though.


Yep, I have been home schooled my whole life.


----------



## disneygirl520

Today I don't feel like doing anything.


----------



## Lil Figment

disneygirl520 said:


> Today I don't feel like doing anything.



I have them days too.


----------



## Qmaz246

disneygirl520 said:


> Today I don't feel like doing anything.



Me too, but then I have sports after school, and Piano.....and then Boy Scouts.....so, after that i'll do nothing.


----------



## Lil Figment

Qmaz246 said:


> Me too, but then I have sports after school, and Piano.....and then Boy Scouts.....so, after that i'll do nothing.


Wow you have a busy day. I just have swimming later in the day.


----------



## Qmaz246

Lil Figment said:


> Wow you have a busy day. I just have swimming later in the day.



Ah, a swimmer? I'm currently off season, and I would've swam today, but my coach also helps with Track, so I'm playing Ultimate Frisbee instead.


----------



## Lil Figment

I am not of a swim team or anything. I just take swim lessons for my P.E. Credit. I have never played Ultimate Frisbee before.


----------



## Qmaz246

Oh, well, I guess that helps. I took a Lifeguarding course in place of two gym classes. And Ultimate Frisbees really easy as long as you can throw and catch a frisbee.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

As we would say in the old days "n00ns"


----------



## MickeyisBeast

This week has been great. Knock on wood.
Monday was cap and gowns
Tuesday I met Nash
Wednesday I got my financial aid for my #1 school and I will be able to afford it!! and my job interview went really well, she told me "I can't tell you you got the job, but you got the job"
Fingers crossed today's to do list goes well
and tomorrow is a half day


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I think we may have a chance for the win this season!!


----------



## disneygirl520

This is the first day of spring break that I haven't had to go anywhere, which means I'm still in my pajamas.


----------



## grandfloluver

Preach it Sarah preach it


----------



## grandfloluver

I may or may not be going to Atlanta tomorrow and I am very excited if I get I go


----------



## LondonUnderground

MickeyisBeast said:


> As we would say in the old days "n00ns"


classic


----------



## Lil Figment

Qmaz246 said:


> Oh, well, I guess that helps. I took a Lifeguarding course in place of two gym classes. And Ultimate Frisbees really easy as long as you can throw and catch a frisbee.


Yep I can throw and catch a frisbee. I might just be a natural.


----------



## Qmaz246

Can you throw backhand and forehand?


----------



## Lil Figment

Just forehand.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

yaaaaaaaaaay the thing I wanted to happen today happened

score


----------



## Qmaz246

Lil Figment said:


> Just forehand.



Do you know which is which?




MickeyisBeast said:


> yaaaaaaaaaay the thing I wanted to happen today happened
> 
> score



What? What!? Tell us! You must!


----------



## Lil Figment

I think so.


----------



## Qmaz246

If you're right handed, and you start your throw from the left side of your body, then its backhand.


----------



## Lil Figment

Oh I guess I throw backhand then.


----------



## Qmaz246

Yes.....yes you do.


----------



## grandfloluver

I want a chocolate milkshake so bad it hurts


----------



## Lil Figment

grandfloluver said:


> I want a chocolate milkshake so bad it hurts


Yum that sounds so good.


----------



## disneygirl520

I gave up pop for Lent and it's been a struggle. All I want is a root beer float.


----------



## Lil Figment

disneygirl520 said:


> I gave up pop for Lent and it's been a struggle. All I want is a root beer float.


I gave up chocolate. So far it hasn't been too bad.


----------



## Qmaz246

disneygirl520 said:


> I gave up pop for Lent and it's been a struggle. All I want is a root beer float.



Pop? As in....Pop......corn?


----------



## disneygirl520

Qmaz246 said:


> Pop? As in....Pop......corn?



No. Pop as in soda pop.


----------



## Qmaz246

disneygirl520 said:


> No. Pop as in soda pop.



>_> Maybe..... Pop.....cicles


----------



## MickeyisBeast




----------



## disneygirl520

So bored.


----------



## Qmaz246

I have to do my Junior Research Project..........ugh.


----------



## Lil Figment

I am listening to the Red Sox game. They are winning.


----------



## grandfloluver

Oh my gosh 

The entertainment


----------



## grandfloluver

My art teacher basically told me that my art appreciation presentation was too funny and not enough info. Okay. I'm sorry but it's hard to present something of worth on an artist from 1200. I took it upon myself to spice him up. Apparently that was the wrong move lol


----------



## grandfloluver

Nightingale by Demi lovato will forever be one of my favorites


----------



## scarscar93

My school showed Frozen tonight out on the garden and a few of us threw a little birthday surprise for a friend and omg I got video of everyone reacting to the plot twist and that movie is 1000x funnier when you whisper profanity at the end of every line we were laughing at all the wrong times but it was so worth it

also I'll get the sunscreen since we seem to have an unexpected high n00n


----------



## Qmaz246

Have any of you guys seen The Muppets: Most Wanted? It's like, really really good. Also Stefan!


----------



## I Am What I Am

hm i should change my signature


----------



## I Am What I Am

also i cannot wait for tomorrow because tomorrow i get to go to WDW for 9 days and also i have a ticket for Typhoon Lagoon that only cost five dollars


----------



## Qmaz246

Are we supposed to have conversations within this thread, or just say whats up?


----------



## MickeyisBeast

half days are the best days


----------



## Qmaz246

Ugh, ich bin sehr berlinen..........ask me what that means...


----------



## disneygirl520

Qmaz246 said:


> Ugh, ich bin sehr berlinen..........ask me what that means...



I am very Berlin..?


----------



## disneygirl520

My parents are currently zip-lining. I'm jealous.


----------



## Qmaz246

disneygirl520 said:


> I am very Berlin..?



No, I am very, jelly. Berliner as a improper noun is jelly donut. So when JFK said "Ich bin ein Berliner", he said "I am a jelly donut", not "I am a Berliner"


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I am very Paris


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Paris is a noun for Paris Hilton

Secret's out, I'm Paris Hilton.


----------



## disneygirl520

Qmaz246 said:


> No, I am very, jelly. Berliner as a improper noun is jelly donut. So when JFK said "Ich bin ein Berliner", he said "I am a jelly donut", not "I am a Berliner"



You said berlinen, berlinen is just the plural form of Berlin.


----------



## disneygirl520

For the first half of spring break I spent practically every day at a friends house and ate almost every meal out. For the second half I plan on just being lazy and working.


----------



## I Am What I Am

woooooow


----------



## Qmaz246

disneygirl520 said:


> You said berlinen, berlinen is just the plural form of Berlin.



Technically, its the plural of Jelly Donuts, you can't have a plural of Berlin, there's only one Berlin. JFK should have said "Ich bin Berliner."


----------



## disneygirl520

I found this YouTube account that has all of the old Beauty and the Geek season. I found yesterday and I'm already on season 2 lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

pretty sure he said "Ich bin ein Berliner"


----------



## Qmaz246

MickeyisBeast said:


> pretty sure he said "Ich bin ein Berliner"



Yes, he did, but that prompts all German students to chuckle, because "Ich bin ein Berliner" means "I am a jelly donut". The correct grammer for I'm a Berliner is without the "ein".


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Omg I'm done trying to get the point across lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

frozen came out *20 years ago *
_just let that sink in_


----------



## disneygirl520

My mom told me she was going to stop making my lunches once I went to college lol


----------



## I Am What I Am

tomorrow i go to WDW for 9 days


"ONNNNNEEEE DAAAAAAAAAAY MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORE"


----------



## I Am What I Am

get out the sunblock


----------



## scarscar93

MickeyisBeast said:


> frozen came out 20 years ago  just let that sink in



omg that means tangled is 50 years old


----------



## MickeyisBeast

scarscar93 said:


> omg that means tangled is 50 years old



Wow, time sure does fly! I remember when I bought Saving Mr. Banks when it came out on dvd, that was over 20 years ago


----------



## grandfloluver

Tennessee got ripped. I freaking swear. We should be elite 8 bound right now.


----------



## grandfloluver

I have hated michigan from a very young age. I went up there for a mission trip when I was 9 years old and went to Cracker Barrel. I ended up going around the gift shop and overturning every single michigan shirt in there because they repulsed me. I have hated them for that long. That's a passion lol


----------



## grandfloluver

grandfloluver said:


> I have hated michigan from a very young age. I went up there for a mission trip when I was 9 years old and went to Cracker Barrel. I ended up going around the gift shop and overturning every single michigan shirt in there because they repulsed me. I have hated them for that long. That's a passion lol



Not as much as Kentucky though. It took me years to step foot into a KFC because it had the name "Kentucky" in it. That's passion for my team


----------



## grandfloluver

I honestly don't think i ate at KFC until I was at least 11. oh my gosh hahahaha


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Looks like I've got myself a muse for my extra credit love poem


----------



## Qmaz246

MickeyisBeast said:


> Omg I'm done trying to get the point across lol



I know, he was just grammatically incorrect....you can't win this.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> Not as much as Kentucky though. It took me years to step foot into a KFC because it had the name "Kentucky" in it. That's passion for my team



WHAT BUT IT'S KFC, THE BEST FAST FOOD PLACE EVER. Lol but I totally understand that, I try my best to avoid all things Boston/New England.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Haven't seen a n00n like this since blue and pink


----------



## disneygirl520

I just can't.


----------



## scarscar93

do i need to do the thing


----------



## disneygirl520

Finally finished my book!


----------



## scarscar93

still one of my finest works of art


----------



## MickeyisBeast

scarscar93 said:


> still one of my finest works of art



the most important thing in the history of the HOT


----------



## disneygirl520

scarscar93 said:


> still one of my finest works of art



It make me sad I missed that lol


----------



## scarscar93

disneygirl520 said:


> It make me sad I missed that lol



oh gurl i'll pm you the highlight of that ish


----------



## grandfloluver

I went to Lilly Pulitzer today and oh the cute outfit I got <3


----------



## MickeyisBeast

The first time I watched the Lost season finale I was so confused and didn't really understand it but the second time I watched it I understood it and I cried like a baby.


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> The first time I watched the Lost season finale I was so confused and didn't really understand it but the second time I watched it I understood it and I cried like a baby.



I'm almost done with season two!


----------



## Qmaz246

MickeyisBeast said:


> The first time I watched the Lost season finale I was so confused and didn't really understand it but the second time I watched it I understood it and I cried like a baby.



It's about the Characters, not the Mysteries........


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Qmaz246 said:


> It's about the Characters, not the Mysteries........



what


----------



## MickeyisBeast

disneygirl520 said:


> I'm almost done with season two!



so close to season 3! which is one of my favorites it's really when advancements are made


----------



## disneygirl520

I've really fallen behind on Once. Like the first episode when they came back didn't "rope me in" the way I wanted it to but, I'll probably catch up soon.


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> so close to season 3! which is one of my favorites it's really when advancements are made



Oh yay! This episode is going to make me cry.


----------



## LondonUnderground

Why do you guys call jam, jelly? That's all I wanna know


----------



## MickeyisBeast

LondonUnderground said:


> Why do you guys call jam, jelly? That's all I wanna know



Whaaaat we have both jam and jelly here?? they're two different things, well I mean they're sorta the same thing but they're made differently lol. Jelly you crush up the fruit and then strain everything out so it's just the juice and then you boil that and whatnot. Jam you don't strain the crushed fruit and seeds out. But jelly is far more popular here


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I learned that in foods class
because in the south we typically use jam for breakfast foods and jelly for lunch/snack foods.

so much knowledge about jelly


----------



## disneygirl520

Jelly and Jam are the same thing here. It's mostly called jelly.


----------



## disneygirl520

The little girl I'm watching wanted to use my Small World doll to push in the swing lol, nope, she's special.


----------



## LondonUnderground

Yeah jam is fruit and jelly is like a gelatin flavoured cold dessert like strawberry or orange. You melt flavoured blocks with hot water and put it in the fridge overnight. There's even a song about it lol
Jelly on a plate, jelly on a plate, wibble wobble wibble wobble jelly on a plate


----------



## LondonUnderground

I just googled it and jelly is jello


----------



## disneygirl520

LondonUnderground said:


> Yeah jam is fruit and jelly is like a gelatin flavoured cold dessert like strawberry or orange. You melt flavoured blocks with hot water and put it in the fridge overnight. There's even a song about it lol
> Jelly on a plate, jelly on a plate, wibble wobble wibble wobble jelly on a plate



That's called jellO here


----------



## disneygirl520

LondonUnderground said:


> I just googled it and jelly is jello



Lol Nevermind


----------



## MickeyisBeast

jelllllllllllllllllllo
i don't like jell-o
well, i do like one kind of jell-o


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> jelllllllllllllllllllo
> i don't like jell-o
> well, i do like one kind of jell-o



I love Jello to the point that my best friend makes fun of me for how much I love it.


----------



## Qmaz246

Jello........................eh


----------



## grandfloluver

I have a headache and it's baddddd


----------



## grandfloluver

I did go see divergent today, though. And well, after having read the books before hand uh well, I will just leave it at that. It was definitely alright, I just don't like how so many things were changed.


----------



## disneygirl520

I think I made my boss mad because he only schedule me for one day this week. But, I'm not even upset.


----------



## Qmaz246

disneygirl520 said:


> I think I made my boss mad because he only schedule me for one day this week. But, I'm not even upset.



Wait, so he's mad at you, for how he scheduled you?


----------



## disneygirl520

Qmaz246 said:


> Wait, so he's mad at you, for how he scheduled you?



No.  I think he's mad at me and so that's why he scheduled me like that.


----------



## Qmaz246

disneygirl520 said:


> No.  I think he's mad at me and so that's why he scheduled me like that.



"I'm mad at you, so I only want to deal with you once.


----------



## scarscar93

good grief can they just approve my club application already so we can elect officers

i worked too dang long on the powerpoint for the first meeting


----------



## Qmaz246

scarscar93 said:


> good grief can they just approve my club application already so we can elect officers
> 
> i worked too dang long on the powerpoint for the first meeting



What kind of club is it?


----------



## LondonUnderground

Every time I hear the waltz of the flowers I want to put my ballet shoes and dance around a ballroom or something


----------



## MickeyisBeast

2 years ago, when I was a sophomore I had the most AWFUL teacher. It was her first year teaching and she was nuts. Everything she did was just annoying and crazy. The whole class couldn't stand her, and she had even made a blog about her teaching experience and wrote about her students in it (which she got in trouble for). That was her first and last year teaching, idk she left.

So imagine my surprise when I walk into 3rd period today, two years later, now a senior, AND SEE THAT SHE IS MY SUBSTITUTE! I can't even describe the look on my face omg.

She went through roll call and when she got to me she remembered me and she was all "sarah! oh hey!" and I was like "still h8 u"

In case you were wondering, she's still nuts.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

We got prom tickets tomorrow! Which means we'll have a hint as to what the theme is!

Well, I won't get mine delivered to me ughhhhhhh. Since my date bought both the tickets they both get delivered to him. So I'll have to wait until after school or the next morning to see mine


----------



## Qmaz246

MickeyisBeast said:


> She went through roll call and when she got to me she remembered me and she was all "sarah! oh hey!" and I was like "still h8 u"



I like how she's like "Sarah, Oh Hey!" and you're just like *death glare* "still hate you"


----------



## Qmaz246

I like making Gifs......does anybody else share this interest?


----------



## scarscar93

hnnngh new honey trees music

i've been waiting for this since junior year of high school


----------



## scarscar93

...is this the longest a hangout thread has lasted?


----------



## Qmaz246

I like thin mints......


----------



## MickeyisBeast

the future frat boys at my school are in this little war with the non-frat boys. the non-frat boys constantly make fun of the future frat boys, it's harmless jokes but they're still hating on them. and the future frat boys overreact to the max and start hating on them back.

it's pretty conflicting because a lot of my friends, including my best friend are "non-frat boys" but the boy I'm with and his friends are the "future frat boys"

both sides are idiots and they're annoying me.


----------



## Qmaz246

MickeyisBeast said:


> the future frat boys at my school are in this little war with the non-frat boys. the non-frat boys constantly make fun of the future frat boys, it's harmless jokes but they're still hating on them. and the future frat boys overreact to the max and start hating on them back.
> 
> it's pretty conflicting because a lot of my friends, including my best friend are "non-frat boys" but the boy I'm with and his friends are the "future frat boys"
> 
> both sides are idiots and they're annoying me.



Then get ready for all out war tomorrow.


----------



## scarscar93

MickeyisBeast said:


> the future frat boys at my school are in this little war with the non-frat boys. the non-frat boys constantly make fun of the future frat boys, it's harmless jokes but they're still hating on them. and the future frat boys overreact to the max and start hating on them back.
> 
> it's pretty conflicting because a lot of my friends, including my best friend are "non-frat boys" but the boy I'm with and his friends are the "future frat boys"
> 
> both sides are idiots and they're annoying me.



it only gets worse in college.

some fratties (if that's not a term already i'm coining it now) threw water balloons inside a building last week and got my suede shoes wet :c


----------



## disneygirl520

scarscar93 said:


> it only gets worse in college.
> 
> some fratties (if that's not a term already i'm coining it now) threw water balloons inside a building last week and got my suede shoes wet :c



We call our branch campus a "drama free zone" lol hence why I'm not looking forward to going to the main campus.


----------



## disneygirl520

My dreams have been so vivid lately, normally this only happens when I'm stressed but I don't think I'm stressed about anything this time.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

scarscar93 said:


> it only gets worse in college.
> 
> some fratties (if that's not a term already i'm coining it now) threw water balloons inside a building last week and got my suede shoes wet :c



oh joy

the non-frat boys typically start it by making fun of the way the wannabe frat boys dress and then the wannabe "fratties" (perfect terminology) can't take a joke and in retaliation make fun of the non-frat boys. it's a never ending, annoying cycle.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Qmaz246 said:


> Then get ready for all out war tomorrow.



Doubtful. My school is that "goody goody" school. Neither side is real enough to do any April Fools prank. Plus, I'm pretty sure the whale rock painting WAS the April Fools joke...


----------



## scarscar93

himym ends tonight

this is going to hurt


----------



## disneygirl520

scarscar93 said:


> himym ends tonight
> 
> this is going to hurt



I might cry. I need it to end perfectly.


----------



## scarscar93

disneygirl520 said:


> I might cry. I need it to end perfectly.



if they go where i'm worried they're going to go, i won't be able to do much else this week

and i have a metric frick ton of things to do this week


----------



## disneygirl520

scarscar93 said:


> if they go where i'm worried they're going to go, i won't be able to do much else this week
> 
> and i have a metric frick ton of things to do this week



Same, for everything.


----------



## scarscar93

gah i hate looking up lit crit articles for papers and presentations


----------



## disneygirl520

I have this three page paper to write, and it's not even hard at all but I just can't find motivation.


----------



## Qmaz246

scarscar93 said:


> himym ends tonight
> 
> this is going to hurt



I was hoping they were going to dwell more on Ted and The Mother's relationship (I looked, nothing about her name) but then again, that would mean the show would be called How I Married Your Mother.


----------



## grandfloluver

I am sick again wahh 

Throat: sore
Temp :high 
Me: would cry if it didn't hurt to cry


----------



## scarscar93

disneygirl520 said:


> I have this three page paper to write, and it's not even hard at all but I just can't find motivation.



i have to present on "a rose for emily" and i've read this story so many times in various other classes and good grief finding articles in general is a pain

i love this class but this presentation is so tedious. also i hate public speaking.


----------



## scarscar93

my course registration is at the same time as himym

hahahahahahaha rude


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Be young, be dope, be proud
Like an American


----------



## grandfloluver

I am sick again wahh 

Throat: sore
Temp :high 
Me: would cry if it didn't hurt to cry


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Tomorrow is the first game of the regular season for us!!!
And April 7th is Yankee Stadium Opening Day!!!
And on Prom the Yankees will be playing Boston at home and I'll be able to watch it while I'm getting ready!!!

Baseball season makes me so happy


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Almost 11 days until Prom... what


----------



## Qmaz246

MickeyisBeast said:


> Tomorrow is the first game of the regular season for us!!!
> And April 7th is Yankee Stadium Opening Day!!!
> And on Prom the Yankees will be playing Boston at home and I'll be able to watch it while I'm getting ready!!!
> 
> Baseball season makes me so happy



Phillies won, I'm happy and sad. We won 14-10, but 8 of those points were off of Cliff Lee, so....


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I only care about the AL East


----------



## scarscar93

at least my 8 a.m. is cancelled tomorrow so i can keep working after the finale

if i can focus


----------



## scarscar93

two minutes I'M SO NERVOUS


----------



## disneygirl520

scarscar93 said:


> at least my 8 a.m. is cancelled tomorrow so i can keep working after the finale
> 
> if i can focus



Here we go!


----------



## Qmaz246

Hey, no spoilers. Spoilers aren't cool, PM all conversations about HIMYM between each of you.


----------



## scarscar93

2 emotional 2 say much


----------



## Qmaz246

That too much!


----------



## Qmaz246

Do you guys like my new Gif?


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Using self tanner
I'm a disgrace to all Italians.

But I need to be tan by next Saturday and it's supposed to rain for the next who knows how long so I can't lay out except for tomorrow.


----------



## scarscar93

wow that was crazy when they set the banana stand on fire

i never knew ted mosby had it in him


----------



## disneygirl520

scarscar93 said:


> wow that was crazy when they set the banana stand on fire
> 
> i never knew ted mosby had it in him



Too crazy!


----------



## scarscar93

disneygirl520 said:


> Too crazy!



and then when they sank the boat while (you know who) was still on it

i am not going to get over this


----------



## disneygirl520

scarscar93 said:


> and then when they sank the boat while (you know who) was still on it
> 
> i am not going to get over this



That was the part that got me! 

Never getting over it. Ever.


----------



## scarscar93

disneygirl520 said:


> That was the part that got me!
> 
> Never getting over it. Ever.



ngl i want to write even more for television after witnessing that finale
(not joking. i would never put my viewers through anything similar.)


----------



## disneygirl520

I think I might donate my hair tomorrow. Ahh!


----------



## Qmaz246

I said no Spoilers!!!!!


----------



## scarscar93

and then when he joined the blue man group

so touching. much full circle. wow.
so touching more like no touching ahahahahahaha


----------



## Qmaz246

I have relatable media......

Missouri University of Science and Technology


----------



## disneygirl520

This class. I can't.


----------



## Qmaz246

I don't understand.


----------



## LondonUnderground

MickeyisBeast said:


> I only care about the AL East


this


----------



## Qmaz246

Qmaz246 said:


> I only care about the NL East.




True, Me, so True.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Our prom theme is... Fire and Ice

You can imagine what the first thing high school kids think of when they heard that theme.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

First game of the season!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
and I'm going to miss some of it...


----------



## disneygirl520

Apparently House is on Netflix and that just isn't okay because of my weird fear of the actor who plays Dr. House.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

#Yankees lineup vs. HOU:
Ellsbury CF
Jeter SS
Beltran RF
McCann C
Teixeira 1B
Soriano DH
Gardner LF
Roberts 2B
Johnson 3B
Sabathia P

New 2nd baseman... hold on while I cry.


----------



## LondonUnderground

Boo ellsbury


----------



## MickeyisBeast

eimear did you see Ortiz's selfie with Obama?

I'm impressed with anyone who gets a selfie with the president


----------



## LondonUnderground

MickeyisBeast said:


> eimear did you see Ortiz's selfie with Obama?  I'm impressed with anyone who gets a selfie with the president


I did, the tears were real


----------



## Qmaz246

MickeyisBeast said:


> #Yankees lineup vs. HOU:
> Ellsbury CF
> Jeter SS
> Beltran RF
> McCann C
> Teixeira 1B
> Soriano DH
> Gardner LF
> Roberts 2B
> Johnson 3B
> Sabathia P
> 
> New 2nd baseman... hold on while I cry.



Wait, Houston? We crushed them yesterday.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Qmaz246 said:


> Wait, Houston? We crushed them yesterday.



No... Houston plays the Yankees for the first game of the regular season today. Phillies played the Rangers yesterday. Rangers are from Texas, but they're not from Houston, they're from Arlington.


----------



## Qmaz246

Ah, ok, I heard somebody at school say Houstan, sorry. Good luck to you guys.......Also I just got my birthday present in the mail:


----------



## I Am What I Am

i dont watch how i met your mother and even i was disappointed by that finale



what a way to frick over your fans, cbs


----------



## scarscar93

I Am What I Am said:


> i dont watch how i met your mother and even i was disappointed by that finale
> 
> 
> 
> what a way to frick over your fans, cbs


----------



## disneygirl520

My hair is gone and it's so bizarre feeling.


----------



## scarscar93

mindy project comes back in 10 minutes yay mindy won't play me like himym did


----------



## disneygirl520

I'm honestly just going to pretend that the last episode of HIMYM didn't happen.


----------



## scarscar93

disneygirl520 said:


> I'm honestly just going to pretend that the last episode of HIMYM didn't happen.



the only season 9 episode i'm going to acknowledge is "how your mother met me" 

that should have been the series finale tbh

maybe with the train station scene tacked on at the end


----------



## disneygirl520

scarscar93 said:


> the only season 9 episode i'm going to acknowledge is "how your mother met me"
> 
> that should have been the series finale tbh
> 
> maybe with the train station scene tacked on at the end



You should really write it. Lol


----------



## scarscar93

disneygirl520 said:


> You should really write it. Lol



i seriously want to one day write my own sitcom even more after that

i would never play my viewers like they did


----------



## Qmaz246

...................................almost as bad as the Lost finale........


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Qmaz246 said:


> ...................................almost as bad as the Lost finale........



What the Lost finale was _brilliant_
I cried so hard. It ended the same way it began (which was just perfection) and showed that no matter how life changed, those characters were all destined to be together.


----------



## scarscar93

oh gosh bill hader comes back in this episode in the worst way possible

...tall idiot


----------



## grandfloluver

This is the sickest I have been in a long time. 

Can't swallow without wincing or breath out of my nose. This is so bad );


----------



## disneygirl520

grandfloluver said:


> This is the sickest I have been in a long time.
> 
> Can't swallow without wincing or breath out of my nose. This is so bad );



 feel better soon!


----------



## grandfloluver

disneygirl520 said:


> feel better soon!



Aww thanks!


----------



## Qmaz246

Ooh, sorry for those Yanks fans, but I can't say much because the Phillies lost too.


----------



## LondonUnderground

Wowwww the pollution here was on the highest possible level today. It was so smoggy and weird and everyone's been coughing all day because of the high level of pollen and general pollution mixed with sand that's somehow made it's way from the Sahara desert to England ahahaha everyone's cars are covered


----------



## MickeyisBeast

nobody wants sympathy when it comes to sports
Sports aren't about feeling bad


----------



## grandfloluver

LondonUnderground said:


> Wowwww the pollution here was on the highest possible level today. It was so smoggy and weird and everyone's been coughing all day because of the high level of pollen and general pollution mixed with sand that's somehow made it's way from the Sahara desert to England ahahaha everyone's cars are covered


Man that sucks

I have sorta the same problem here but instead of pollution it's pollen lol my part of tennessee is notoriously known for being in the top ten worst places to live in the US for allergies. Everyone's cars are always covered in a yellow layer of pollen and everyone sneezes all the time in the spring. It's the pits and it happens every year lol


----------



## Qmaz246

Well, what if you're a cubs fan?


----------



## MickeyisBeast

10 days until prommmmmmmmm

promma mia... lol that Hannah Montana episode


----------



## MickeyisBeast

It's 82 out right now!
Going hard care and laying outside and cheating with my tanning lotion


----------



## Qmaz246

I don't like rejection....


----------



## I Am What I Am

i spent today at typhoon lagoon and I AM SO BURNT and tan hahah


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I've been outside for not even an hour and I'm already two shades darker

Daaaaaaaang this sun is great


----------



## Qmaz246

Yay, sun.....but I'm already tan...


----------



## LondonUnderground

Work by iggy azalea is my life for the next like 5 years


----------



## grandfloluver

While I do nothing but adore frozen, people who have obsessed over it and jumped the bandwagon kinda make me like it a little less idk


----------



## grandfloluver

Next week I make my fastpass+ reservations 

The excitement is real


----------



## MickeyisBeast

My dad said I could put down my downpayment and officially accept going to my number one school today!
Ahhh future/life... So exciting and also very very scary


----------



## Qmaz246

Oh, I got a year before I have to worry about that (More like half-year)


----------



## scarscar93

i have an 89.85 in american lit 

i love the class but omg my grade better be rounded up


----------



## Qmaz246

scarscar93 said:


> i have an 89.85 in american lit
> 
> i love the class but omg my grade better be rounded up



Probably will, unless your school is _that_ strict.


----------



## scarscar93

Qmaz246 said:


> Probably will, unless your school is _that_ strict.



my professor for that class is also my academic advisor and she's said that she usually rounds up in such cases so i'm not too worried but the fact that an A on an assignment only raised my grade by .35% is driving me crazy


----------



## nerdylightbulb

5sos is so important to me.


----------



## Qmaz246

Maybe there are alot of grades of that type in the system, and an A would only result in a lower percentage gain.


----------



## I Am What I Am

my sun burn still hurts



also i think we're going to Epcot tonight


----------



## disneygirl520

Yesterday my brother told us he "doesn't know what he's doing for our Disney trip this summer." we already got his ticket!


----------



## grandfloluver

I woke up this morning without a voice 

Oh the joys


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Khaki doesn't really wear khakis anymore, because it's so hot out... he wears those "stylish" shorts that are currently all the rage and button downs. I blame his friends. They all wish they were in a fraternity.


----------



## scarscar93

MickeyisBeast said:


> Khaki doesn't really wear khakis anymore, because it's so hot out... he wears those "stylish" shorts that are currently all the rage and button downs. I blame his friends. They all wish they were in a fraternity.



the colored midis that sometimes have little patterns on them?

my deepest sympathies


----------



## disneygirl520

I've gotten so many compliments on my hair today. Makes me feel good.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

scarscar93 said:


> the colored midis that sometimes have little patterns on them?
> 
> my deepest sympathies



no, thank goodness. his friends all wear those shoooort pastel colored shorts. his are more of what I consider to be church shorts, today they were a light gray color. short, but not more than an inch above the knee. if they get any shorter we will have to have an intervention..


----------



## MickeyisBeast

this is one of the wannabe frat boys the other day





no, those aren't dress code (yet he's male so of course it's okay)
and they wonder why the other boys make fun of the way they dress??


----------



## scarscar93

MickeyisBeast said:


> no, thank goodness. his friends all wear those shoooort pastel colored shorts. his are more of what I consider to be church shorts, today they were a light gray color. short, but not more than an inch above the knee. if they get any shorter we will have to have an intervention..



southern frat boy fashion is just so..._why_??

the worst is still those shirts with the arm holes cut all the way down. what does that even accomplish.


----------



## scarscar93

MickeyisBeast said:


> this is one of the wannabe frat boys the other day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no, those aren't dress code (yet he's male so of course it's okay)
> and they wonder why the other boys make fun of the way they dress??



senior year a bunch of the guys at my high school organized a few days where they all wore short shorts because the dress code had nothing about it for guys and it was just.......


----------



## MickeyisBeast

scarscar93 said:


> senior year a bunch of the guys at my high school organized a few days where they all wore short shorts because the dress code had nothing about it for guys and it was just.......



The boys at my school did that at the beginning of the year, they all wore short shorts and tank tops... it was not a pretty sight.


----------



## scarscar93

frat boys at my school:


----------



## LondonUnderground

MickeyisBeast said:


> this is one of the wannabe frat boys the other day  no, those aren't dress code (yet he's male so of course it's okay) and they wonder why the other boys make fun of the way they dress??


His legs have less hair than mine


----------



## I Am What I Am

funny stuff happening on the college board


----------



## Qmaz246

LondonUnderground said:


> His legs have less hair than mine



They probably shave them just for the look.


----------



## grandfloluver

Good gosh lawlz


----------



## grandfloluver

I am going to school all day tomorrow 

Don't know if I can handle....but then comes my eventless spring break, but still spring break!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

if we get swept by houston i'm gonna laugh then cry lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Mmm Yeah is really catchy
Also a very good song to work out to


----------



## grandfloluver

I love lady gaga's piano versions of her songs better than her originals. They are just perfection ugh


----------



## MickeyisBeast

my tbt I posted on instagram today has one of my favorite pictures of Khaki and me ever


----------



## Qmaz246

grandfloluver said:


> I am going to school all day tomorrow
> 
> Don't know if I can handle....but then comes my eventless spring break, but still spring break!



At least you get spring break. Snow's taken away most of ours.


----------



## scarscar93

sometimes i think about that shirtless mirror selfie bro who tried to flirt with me on tumblr and i laugh. oh how i laugh.


----------



## Qmaz246

I need a new gif to pull apart and put text in, anybody want to help me?


----------



## LondonUnderground

Every majestic casual song is so on point


----------



## disneygirl520

The other day I found out that one of my close friends might have cancer, let's just say it was a rough night. Today I found out that she's okay, and doesn't have it. I am just so so thankful.


----------



## LondonUnderground

Take ya time on me


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I hope my grandfather's okay.


----------



## grandfloluver

My dis boards app doesn't work half the time 

It is kinda annoying


----------



## grandfloluver

I am actually excited to do nothing for spring break


----------



## grandfloluver

Two people got kicked out of my AP art appreciation class yesterday for cheating on a test. It was some serious business. Kinda intimidating honestly.


----------



## disneygirl520

disneygirl520 said:


> The other day I found out that one of my close friends might have cancer, let's just say it was a rough night. Today I found out that she's okay, and doesn't have it. I am just so so thankful.



Her "I'm okay" Facebook post almost made me cry.


----------



## scarscar93

I feel like Leslie Knope for being in charge of getting this club started again


----------



## MickeyisBeast

In one week at this time I'll be getting ready for prom...


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Probably getting gorgeously tanned in summerrrrrrr


----------



## Qmaz246

Going to help a friend repaint a play set at one of our Elementary schools for his Eagle Scout project.


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> In one week at this time I'll be getting ready for prom...


OMG 

Your prom is so early lol mines the last week of April!


----------



## LondonUnderground

I don't get a prom this year </3


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> OMG
> 
> Your prom is so early lol mines the last week of April!



ik lol last year mine was the last week of april, now it's so soon!



LondonUnderground said:


> I don't get a prom this year </3



This is my last one )))))))):


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I went shopping today and got my after-prom outfit! It's ridiculously cute.


----------



## Qmaz246

Are you guys just skipping over my posts?


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I hate going to the mall because it's always tourists there from SC, Georgia, and Florida and none of them know how to drive. I can't tell you how many accidents I've almost been in because tourists.


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> I hate going to the mall because it's always tourists there from SC, Georgia, and Florida and none of them know how to drive. I can't tell you how many accidents I've almost been in because tourists.



I've almost been in a lot of accidents because of Ohio drivers. Lol


----------



## disneygirl520

Prom at my old high school usually isn't until the end of May.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Found $20 under my door when I woke up this morning. Don't exactly know what I did to deserve $20... But my parents are nowhere to be found

The Mystery of the $20 and Missing Parents


----------



## disneygirl520

Almost got into a wreck on my way home from church, and my sister was in my car. So scary.


----------



## Qmaz246

Just saw Captain America: Winter Soldier.....impressed as always.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I like to imagine a time before there was 36865 RPs


----------



## disneygirl520

Happy birthday to my daddy!


----------



## Qmaz246

Well, Happy Unbirthday to me


----------



## LondonUnderground

I just found the letterland videos on YouTube... This is how the reading and writing life started man


----------



## MickeyisBeast

If Hook dies next week I will never watch this show again.


----------



## grandfloluver

I am getting a pedicure this week. No doubt about it. I need it so bad


----------



## grandfloluver

I had my last piano recital today and I came so close to crying I don't know how many times. It was very emotional for me. I am such a sap


----------



## Qmaz246

What song did you play?


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Wish I was at home watching the Opening Day game at Yankee Stadium ):
DJ's last Opening Day excuse me while I cry

We were watching his press conference in 2nd and this kid was like "who cares" and geez, if looks could kill.


----------



## disneygirl520

I do not want to nanny today.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

today is the only thing i don't have anything to do. and good, because it's rainy and gross. tomorrow, thursday, and friday I'm going to the soccer games and wednesday I'm getting my nails done for prom!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

ellsbury and his RBIs this season, like gosh I'm actually really impressed


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Beltran is making his way up on my favorites list


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Tonight was the Miley Cyrus concert here and EVERYBODY was soooo excited for it, like people have been waiting for SO long to go to it and today was the day and it was all anybody could talk about

my dad just called, because he's working undercover there, and i asked if he had seen Miley yet and he told us it was cancelled and none of us believed him

but then i got on twitter and everybody is crying and so pissed. she cancelled both of her NC concerts because she's sick (or because her dog died idk???)

i'd be beyond upset. like when I went to JB last year, he was sick but he still had his concert. if he had cancelled... oh gosh that would've been the worst.


----------



## grandfloluver

Me and my BFF are going to see wicked in a few weeks and I couldn't be more excited 

I love broadway 
And the wiz


----------



## grandfloluver

I kinda really like 5sos


----------



## disneygirl520

We finally completed our 1000 piece puzzle. I feel so accomplished.


----------



## scarscar93

i hate project presentations with every fiber of my being

i am not a talker


----------



## disneygirl520

Catherine, my mom keeps tweaking our Disney schedule, so I haven't been able to get a definite "these are our days off" yet. But I will let you know, and we will have a DISmeet lol


----------



## LondonUnderground

I just burnt my hand again


----------



## LondonUnderground

The flower waltz from the nutcracker is such a pretty piece of music I want 2 cry


----------



## MickeyisBeast

thx eimear now i want all of pink's yankees mlb collection lol

too bad a jacket is like $75


----------



## I Am What I Am

i broke my ankle


----------



## Qmaz246

I Am What I Am said:


> i broke my ankle



Awww, Thats Horrible! What happened?


----------



## disneygirl520

I Am What I Am said:


> i broke my ankle



Oh no! Heal quickly!


----------



## I Am What I Am

Qmaz246 said:


> Awww, Thats Horrible! What happened?


i fell on some stairs at school




disneygirl520 said:


> Oh no! Heal quickly!



thanks!


----------



## disneygirl520

I have a terrible stomach ache. Ugh.


----------



## Qmaz246

Well, that sucks.....


----------



## grandfloluver

I have done absolutely nothing entire spring break lol nothing 

Not complaining one bit


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i don't want prom to come because i don't want it to be over

once it's over i have to actually face the fact that high school is almost over.


----------



## Qmaz246

grandfloluver said:


> I have done absolutely nothing entire spring break lol nothing
> 
> Not complaining one bit



Hey, you better enjoy yourself, because our school took ours away. Don't let it go to waste.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

idek why i like 5sos so much, but here we are


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i don't get what's attractive about Luke at all tho tbh?? like... the other three are cute to me, but Luke................


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i should eat, but we have no food that i like.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i've changed my tumblr url twice recently after not changing it for ages. amazing.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i want this url SO BADLY but someone has it hoarded waaah


----------



## nerdylightbulb

"The Monster" by Eminem ft Rihanna is such a good song, but i mostly say that because i like Rihanna's part


----------



## MickeyisBeast

we had a discussion about JFK today and everyone was like "he was such a good guy" "he was a gentleman" "his family was perfection"

like... he cheated on his wife??????


----------



## nerdylightbulb

Too Weird to Live, Too Rare to Die is such a cute album o3o


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i love reading about other people's drama omg


----------



## Qmaz246

MickeyisBeast said:


> we had a discussion about JFK today and everyone was like "he was such a good guy" "he was a gentleman" "his family was perfection"
> 
> like... he cheated on his wife??????



I didn't know that......I thought the worst was his foreign policy.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

one of the most well known things about Kennedy was his rumored affair with Marilyn Monroe????


----------



## nerdylightbulb

so cute sighs i love Calum


----------



## nerdylightbulb

listen he is such a babe


----------



## Qmaz246

Sheesh, spam much? Could you put everything into one post?


----------



## nerdylightbulb

it's been a year since my house burned down and roughly five months since we moved back in. amazing.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

there's no rules saying how much i can post in a row. i've been doing this for yeaaaaaaaars


----------



## nerdylightbulb

he's so stupid and i'm in luv w him


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i need to rewatch Hemlock Grove bc i keep thinking about it. damn.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

someone made a mashup of wmyb with teenagers by mcr and it work and i was just ????


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i wish i could draw


----------



## LondonUnderground

I love JFK lol


----------



## disneygirl520

If this job didn't pay so ridiculously well I would never do it.


----------



## scarscar93

literally same


----------



## nerdylightbulb

you look so perfect standing there in my american apparel underwear~


----------



## disneygirl520

I feel so much better today compared to yesterday, it's amazing.


----------



## scarscar93

I need to find a job for the summer but apparently employers want more of a reason than "i need money lol"


----------



## nerdylightbulb

some names just bother me. like Diana and Rachel. idk just the tone of them grates on me.

i've never even met anybody with those names so there's no reason for that


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i hate the word "radical" but i'm okay with "rad". that.....makes.....no....sense.


----------



## disneygirl520

scarscar93 said:


> I need to find a job for the summer but apparently employers want more of a reason than "i need money lol"



That's a perfectly valid reason.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

don't waste your time on me. you're already the voice inside my head.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Tampa Bay
Yankees
Toronto
Baltimore
Boston

we've lost 4 out of 8 games and we're actually in second lol


----------



## disneygirl520

I just realized that I'm a college student working two jobs. Woah.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

it's been so long since i played video games. i need to restart my town on New Leaf omg


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i made a post on my rp blog and a bunch of people that i didn't know reblogged it and that made me VERY!!!! uncomfortable sigh.

i wish there was a way to make it so only certain people could reblog my posts bc i'd limit it to the people that i rp with lol


----------



## scarscar93

nerdylightbulb said:


> it's been so long since i played video games. i need to restart my town on New Leaf omg



omg i'm on my third or fourth day of having a perfect town in new leaf


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i have no idea what this song is about, but i love it


----------



## scarscar93

disneygirl520 said:


> That's a perfectly valid reason.



i may try for this one cupcake shop literally right outside my neighborhood because then i could just walk there and save gas money

but hopefully barnes & noble will work out


----------



## nerdylightbulb

scarscar93 said:


> omg i'm on my third or fourth day of having a perfect town in new leaf



i never even got a perfect town. i just forgot i had that game and played Rune Factory and Nintendogs and i was like oh yeah..... animal crossing............


----------



## nerdylightbulb

all final fantasy games are super dramatic jesus


----------



## MickeyisBeast

just got called to come in for my second interview tomorrow after school

i actually really hope i get this job. i need money and i don't like having all this free time with nothing to do.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

spirit week is next week!
monday is hawaii day
tuesday is tacky day
wednesday is alter ego day
and thursday is 'MERICA+School spirit

I'm pumped, i love spirit week, and this is our second one this year


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I have the best idea for alter ego day... I'm going to dress up at Jeter! yessssssss


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i am rly annoyed with my family today. amazing


----------



## grandfloluver

I made our fastpass+ reservations yesterday and I may or may not have gotten a little too excited about that


----------



## disneygirl520

Playing video games with my mom is an experience like no other.


----------



## LondonUnderground

Don't drop that retiré


----------



## disneygirl520

You know how it feels when you have an eyelash in your eye? That's how my eye has felt for three days!


----------



## Qmaz246

Ouch, that sucks.....did you guys see my thread?


----------



## MickeyisBeast

got the job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i made 7 bucks just going there today to fill out paper work #makingbank


----------



## LondonUnderground

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hlUUoIUJL8E

i remember this day so clearly. how was it almost a year ago


----------



## nerdylightbulb

boredddddd.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

HE GIVES ME PERMANENT HEART EYES BYE


----------



## nerdylightbulb

it has been sOOO long since i listened to Take This to your Grave JESUS


----------



## nerdylightbulb

what you do on your own time's just fine. my imagination's much worse. i just never wanna know~


----------



## nerdylightbulb

he is so cute sighs


----------



## MickeyisBeast

all Sports Center can talk about
_Reunion and rivalry: Ellsbury meets Sox
Jacoby Ellsbury faces his ex-mates for the first time as Clay Buchholz and Michael Pineda square off._


----------



## LondonUnderground

I hate jacoby but I can't because he was literally my idol for 4 years


----------



## MickeyisBeast

LondonUnderground said:


> I hate jacoby but I can't because he was literally my idol for 4 years



same but cano


----------



## LondonUnderground

Angrily snapchats sarah when Jacoby is at bat


----------



## LondonUnderground

I hate the new away jerseys


----------



## scarscar93

omggggg

parks and rec tonight tho

i'm dying of cuuuuuuuute


----------



## disneygirl520

Prezi is getting snarky!


----------



## DVC Mary

Looking for creative prom proposals that are Disney themed.  My son is asking a girl who loves WDW as much as him.  They are just friends, but he'd like to make it a Disney themed proposal & actually asked his Mom for ideas.

I came straight here. 1st time on your thread, but I knew only the coolest Disney teens hang here.  

Please post or PM any & all ideas just to help him get the creative juices flowing.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

DVC Mary said:


> Looking for creative prom proposals that are Disney themed.  My son is asking a girl who loves WDW as much as him.  They are just friends, but he'd like to make it a Disney themed proposal & actually asked his Mom for ideas.
> 
> I came straight here. 1st time on your thread, but I knew only the coolest Disney teens hang here.
> 
> Please post or PM any & all ideas just to help him get the creative juices flowing.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I've seen on pinterest where the boy dresses up as prince charming and gives the girl flowers and whatnot and makes her feel like a princess and has a sign that says something along the lines of "Will you go to prom with me, princess?" or something clever.

He could always get her a stuffed animal of one of her favorite characters and say some pun that has to do with the character when he asks ("will you bounce to prom with me?" for tigger. "I'm looking for a prom date, and out of all the fish in the sea, you're the one for me" for finding nemo.)

That's all I can think of at the moment. Good luck to your son!


----------



## disneygirl520

DVC Mary said:


> Looking for creative prom proposals that are Disney themed.  My son is asking a girl who loves WDW as much as him.  They are just friends, but he'd like to make it a Disney themed proposal & actually asked his Mom for ideas.
> 
> I came straight here. 1st time on your thread, but I knew only the coolest Disney teens hang here.
> 
> Please post or PM any & all ideas just to help him get the creative juices flowing.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I was asked to prom by my best friend starting off with a genie lamp, and then a rose (beauty an the beast), and then a clear shoe (Cinderella) each one had a note attached and each was "delivered" to me by another friend. It was great


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Really can't believe prom is tomorrow........

I got my eyebrows done yesterday tho and ughhhhh my eyebrow game is so strong rn


----------



## scarscar93

this episode tho


----------



## LondonUnderground

My school's trip to Iceland this week looked like soooo much fun I wish we'd been given the opportunity to go


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i am so superstitious about baseball, i can't say anything about us winning until after we officially win bc i'm afraid karma will get me and we'll end up losing

but... i came home to this score and i hope it stays this way...


----------



## MickeyisBeast

of course instagram would stop working on prom day lolol

everyone's freaking out


----------



## I Am What I Am

i have to try and make lunch myself on my crutches



adventures in acrobatics


----------



## I Am What I Am

i managed to make lunch for myself 



now i am watching Bob's Burgers


----------



## LondonUnderground

Old dancing videos are classic
I've been a pink mouse, a frog and a spring fairy for ballet and we did a tap dance to singin in the rain (stereotypical)


----------



## Qmaz246

I Am What I Am said:


> i managed to make lunch for myself
> 
> 
> 
> now i am watching Bob's Burgers



I heard that Tina was supposed to be a boy. Same voice, though.....lol


----------



## I Am What I Am

tina belcher is literally my patronus 




more bob's burgers less family guy


----------



## grandfloluver

Spring break is over 

Back to school Monday oh the joy


----------



## grandfloluver

The holiday Reese cups are my favorite. I like them much better than regular Reese cups and that's just weird I know but they taste different


----------



## scarscar93

i love twenty one pilots so much i wish their next tampa show wasn't that super expensive music festival


----------



## scarscar93

Remember the moment
You know exactly where you're goin'
'Cause the next moment before you know it
Time is slowin' and it's rolling still
And the windowsill looks really nice, right?
You think twice about your life
It probably happens at night, right?

Fight it, take the pain, ignite it
Tie a noose around your mind
Loose enough to breath fine and tie it
To a tree tell it,
You belong to me, this ain't a noose
This is a leash and I have news for you
You must obey me!


----------



## scarscar93

since we know that dreams are dead
and life turns plans upon their heads
i will plan to be a bum
so i just might beCOME SOMEONE


----------



## I Am What I Am

i haven't been to school in a few days because i cant make it around campus on my ankle so i'm waiting for my knee walker



if i fail i'll fail like i literally cannot walk around campus like this i dont care anymore


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Well prom was phenomenal


----------



## LondonUnderground

See man driving a German whip


----------



## LondonUnderground

My mum drives a German whip, I think I'll start calling our car that now


----------



## MickeyisBeast

in a ponytail and curled and my hair is still super long


----------



## disneygirl520

The place next door to my job has wifi and my coworker knows the password. Why am I just discovering this?


----------



## grandfloluver

I am so nervous about getting my ears pierced


----------



## MickeyisBeast

palm wednesday


----------



## disneygirl520

I have been telling people that this week would be when I would have all sorts of free time. Then I remembered it's Holy Week


----------



## LondonUnderground

MickeyisBeast said:


> palm wednesday


My favourite event in the christian calendar


----------



## LondonUnderground

I need to go back to Italy asap. Or Denmark or France or Canada ya feel
I miss Vancouver soooo much but it's too expensive to go. Why god why


----------



## MickeyisBeast

My uniform is so ugly it's not even funny.


----------



## Qmaz246

I might get a job at the local movie theater........yes?


----------



## disneygirl520

Finally home.


----------



## I Am What I Am

ah yes this friday is good friday so i get the day off

i love going to a catholic university


----------



## scarscar93

i don't understand why people are so upset over the newest parks episode

i mean heaven forbid a responsible married couple agree to start a family and succeed. i mean i do get the worries of adding a baby into the mix on a sitcom but people are crying at how leslie's independence is ruined


----------



## grandfloluver

I feel like I should be like changed or something now that I have my ears pierced but I do not know why I think that because nothing is different. It isn't a rebel move lol


----------



## grandfloluver

It's my one year anniversary of putting our first Disney YouTube video up and it has 6,377 views. I am sorta proud of it


----------



## scarscar93

twenty one pilots played the mtv movie awards i'm so proud!!!!


----------



## disneygirl520

My head hurts and I can't sleep.


----------



## Qmaz246

My feels hurt, Monday's suck


----------



## I Am What I Am

that girl who tweeted a threat to american airlines got arrested


----------



## I Am What I Am

also my hands hurt a lot from my crutches


----------



## MickeyisBeast

this girl came up to me and said "I realized the other day that you look like Katie Holmes!" and I was like kasjdfhak that is the nicest compliment ever


----------



## LondonUnderground

I'm in the fast lane from la to tokyo


----------



## LondonUnderground

Sarah the photos you put on Facebook are so cute omg tyarah for life


----------



## MickeyisBeast

LondonUnderground said:


> Sarah the photos you put on Facebook are so cute omg tyarah for life



thanks! i have 324932840 pictures of us but didn't want to spam social media all at once lol

hashtag cutest couple


----------



## LondonUnderground

Everything about year 11 was so peak and year 12 is so eh


----------



## MickeyisBeast

khaki is almost a foot taller than me so slow dancing is the struggle
i stood on my tiptoes the whole time and i was still too short


----------



## grandfloluver

It is supposed to snow here tomorrow 

S
N
O
W

It was 70-80 this weekend like wut


----------



## disneygirl520

grandfloluver said:


> It is supposed to snow here tomorrow
> 
> S
> N
> O
> W
> 
> It was 70-80 this weekend like wut



Girl same! It's ridiculous.


----------



## disneygirl520

My anthro class got cancelled for tomorrow and I should not be this happy.


----------



## Qmaz246

I feel out of place


----------



## I Am What I Am

i need my scooter to get here I HAVE THINGS TO DO AT SCHOOL AND I CANT UNTIL MY KNEE WALKER ARRIVES


----------



## LondonUnderground

One year since the worst day of my life


----------



## scarscar93

i saw some people whining that because twenty one pilots played on mtv now a bunch of white girls are going to listen to them

um...
1. casually liking something is still totally legal
2. i hope they only come to your town on a day you can't go, you elitists
3. how do you know their music won't resonate with them? "migraine" is one of the most validating songs i've ever heard tbh
4. those white girls are capable of putting money into their pockets to keep making the music you're so dang possessive of

/why i never contribute to bandoms


----------



## scarscar93

but i also feel like i can't really talk because i'd feel guilty for going to an anberlin farewell show since i only got into them recently and my hypothetical ticket could have gone to someone who'd listened to them forever??


----------



## disneygirl520

I have way too many purses. I honestly don't want to count.


----------



## grandfloluver

So this little girl told my cheer coach who later told me that she is having a birthday coming up. For her birthday, she wants me. Like to come to her house and sleepover and do cheerleader stuff with her and her friends. Normal kids want clowns or other entertainment for their birthday. This girl wants me. I did not know I had a fan base like that lol


----------



## disneygirl520

No words can describe how much I love my sister.


----------



## LondonUnderground

Aaaaah I just had my first driving lesson. I didn't stall hell yeaaaa but it's so confusing knowing when to let the clutch go before accelerating. plus I kept accidentally going into third gear instead of first lol but I did drive in third so yay, changing gears while driving is fine but pulling away is crap


----------



## disneygirl520

Finally updating my iPod and it's taking _forever_!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

is it bad to want to quit after your first day? i hated it so much and i have to work every single day this week... it's not worth the next to no money i'm being paid.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i..... want.... to... kiss.... him....


----------



## disneygirl520

Literally the day after I posted the purse question I bought a new purse. I've been carrying the other one all semester and now I'm switching it up.


----------



## disneygirl520

But I'm a definite fan. I just love the color.


----------



## scarscar93

disneygirl520 said:


> But I'm a definite fan. I just love the color.



Omg where did you get that

I'm trying to find a smaller bag to take to shows


----------



## disneygirl520

scarscar93 said:


> Omg where did you get that
> 
> I'm trying to find a smaller bag to take to shows



$25 at Charming Charlie's! That place gets more of my money than anywhere.


----------



## scarscar93

disneygirl520 said:


> $25 at Charming Charlie's! That place gets more of my money than anywhere.



omg yes

i've gotten most of my earrings from that place


----------



## disneygirl520

scarscar93 said:


> omg yes
> 
> i've gotten most of my earrings from that place



It's my favorite. I've never gone in there and not gotten something.


----------



## disneygirl520

My friends and I went to this Hibachi grilling place last night which was fantastically delicious, and I got this hot green tea, which was also really good, but I think it was highly caffeinated because I couldn't sleep at all last night and now I'm exhausted.


----------



## Qmaz246

Hangout Thread? I wanna hang out.........


----------



## scarscar93

page 250






good-bye, thread


----------



## Qmaz246

Can I make the new thread?


----------



## grandfloluver

I am so excited bc no school tomorrow


----------



## grandfloluver

I really need to read another sappy chick flick book but I do not know what to read


----------



## grandfloluver

I wanna reread fault in our stars because it's my favorite and the movie but I just don't know if I can handle


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Only good part about today is that khaki came to visit me at work.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Qmaz246 said:


> Can I make the new thread?



I think somebody else already called it.


----------



## LondonUnderground

MickeyisBeast said:


> Only good part about today is that khaki came to visit me at work.


Cuuuuuuuuteeeeeeee


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Yankees are the only team in the AL East who have more wins than loses

that's how we do


----------



## disneygirl520

It's Good Friday. No one wants pizza.


----------



## Qmaz246

Well, if nobody does it, I want to.......


----------

